# Nanciann KAL - Easy Lace Stole/Scarf



## stevieland

Welcome to the Nanciann Stole KAL! If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selection, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at their own pace.

I designed Nanciann specifically as a pretty beginner lace stole or scarf for people new to lace knitting. There are only five different stitches in the whole design! That's easy, right? And the simple construction is easy to knit since you start on one end and finish on the other, with no grafting or fancy finishing. The use of fingering weight yarn rather than skinny lace weight makes it easier to work for those new to lace.

During the KAL, we will discuss (among other things) how to:

-	match the tension of your bind off and cast on
-	the math involved with customizing the shawl/scarf size
-	how to weigh your yarn to maximize your yardage
-	work with hand dyed yarn (if you choose one) by explaining how to alternate when changing skeins by carrying the yarn up the back
-	how to block a lace shawl to perfection

But Nanciann is not just for beginners! It is a great TV watching knit for experienced knitters. With a main twig stitch pattern that has a nice rhythm to it, the stole is relaxing to knit. But working the lovely Shetland border on each side livens up things a bit so you wont be bored!

The size is easy to customize in either direction. The pattern size stole pictured measures 18 x 70 and used about 780 yards of fingering weight yarn.

This pattern has both fully written out row-by-row instructions and charts, so you can use the method most comfortable for you.

Here is the link to my topic in our Designers Pattern Section where all the details about the shawl may be found as well as links to where the pattern may be purchased:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169637-1.html#3282598

Here are some pictures of the design:


----------



## britgirl

Welcome to the KAL. 

It was a real pleasure to test knit this shawl and I am looking forward to seeing people participate in this KAL and share their projects. If you have any questions just ask and someone will be here to help. I don't know that there will be many questions to ask as Dee writes such wonderful patterns and gives so many useful hints.

Hope you get as much pleasure from knitting it as I did!

Happy knitting!

Sue


----------



## merry knitter

I just downloaded the pattern! I don't know when I'm going to actually start this, since I'm finishing up my Holbrook! LOL! But I'll be sure to follow along on this KAL!

Oh, I just love that color! Another BEAUTIFUL pattern by Dee!


----------



## nanciann

Such a thrill to see this design. Knitting this was such fun and gives one a sense of satisfaction to end up with a beautiful stole...It takes no time at all with such great instructions. Nothing is left to chance...


----------



## susantrail

I have been looking forward to this day. I am purchasing my pattern now and hope to cast on tonight!


----------



## cdninswe

I have cast on - and am about 14 repeats in - Loving the pattern - really nice cadence to the design and the pattern is very memorable!!! 

I am using Tanis Fibre Arts - Cash/single (cashmere silk blend) which the label says is actually sport weight - but it looks the same as other fingering weight that I have....


----------



## susantrail

What size needle are you using? I think I will swatch with a 5, but I knit a little on the loose side. I want to be sure my 840 yards are enough. Although it looks like I could almost knit until I run out of yarn. Is that so Dee?


----------



## CathyAnn

I'm excited about this KAL. The wonderful thing is that, no matter the question, help is at hand, which is especially comforting for new lace knitters. This pattern, like all of Dee's designs covers all of the bases with clarity. And Nanciann is a fun knit! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Welcome to everyone here so far! 

Susan, I used a US5 for the sample, but you will need a few extra needles depending on how you do the cast on, and then a US 9 for the bind off. The start and end has to be super stretchy to block into those scallops. It is all explained in great detail in the pattern.

But if you are just swatching to see what the pattern looks like on 5s, then don't worry about casting on stretchier at this point... so start with the 5 and see how your stockinette looks.


----------



## CathyAnn

susantrail said:


> What size needle are you using? I think I will swatch with a 5, but I knit a little on the loose side. I want to be sure my 840 yards are enough. Although it looks like I could almost knit until I run out of yarn. Is that so Dee?


I knit it with a size 5(US) and I knit with average tension, sometimes tending towards tightness. IMHO, if you knit a little on the loose side, perhaps a size 4 would work. The pattern tells you how to figure out about how many repeats you'll be able to complete. What I would do is weigh the ball of yarn before starting, cast on and knit a repeat. Weigh the yarn that's left, knit another repeat and weight it again. The difference tells you how much you used. Then you can figure out how many repeats you'll probably be able to complete. I hope I'm being clear?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Please dont hate me but could someone suggest a few yarns that could be had by us on a budget  I had to ask ..lol Its finding the right yarns that always frazzles me. Dee as always ur work is breath taking! I still wanna grow up to be u someday  



Susie


----------



## susantrail

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Please dont hate me but could someone suggest a few yarns that could be had by us on a budget  I had to ask ..lol Its finding the right yarns that always frazzles me. Dee as always ur work is breath taking! I still wanna grow up to be u someday
> 
> I really like Malabrigo sock yarn and it is pretty reasonable. Or check out the Knit Picks website.


----------



## Sandiego

Dee, 

I just downloaded your beautiful Nanciann pattern. It is on hold as I have a couple of things I have to finish. I have yarn waiting especially for the Nanciann. Thank you! ;0)


----------



## britgirl

I knit my test knit with Knitpicks Palette, and was very happy with it. This was a solid, because the one I had ordered in a variegated yarn got lost in the mail, but I think it looks good in a solid too.

Sue


hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Please dont hate me but could someone suggest a few yarns that could be had by us on a budget  I had to ask ..lol Its finding the right yarns that always frazzles me. Dee as always ur work is breath taking! I still wanna grow up to be u someday
> 
> Susie


----------



## stevieland

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Please dont hate me but could someone suggest a few yarns that could be had by us on a budget  I had to ask ..lol Its finding the right yarns that always frazzles me. Dee as always ur work is breath taking! I still wanna grow up to be u someday
> Susie


I'd have to second that KnitPicks suggestion. Quite a few test knitters have used KnitPicks for various designs and I've been pretty impressed.

Also, Cascade 220 fingering is only $4.75 for 220 yards at Webs http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/E9354863-1691-4B3D-9B3A-855EB4FA03E2/productID/F0CEA4A9-5C07-46D5-AFFB-1D53919C774F/?p=220FINGERI8021&gclid=CNmZ3o2olLcCFUkw4Aod7nkAwg That's a good deal!


----------



## lpool23

Thanks, Dee! Just printed my pattern and hope to start very soon!


----------



## linzers

Dee, Nanciann is beautiful! Do you think it would be a mistake to use the Blue Heron egyptian cotton lace wt? I have 1000 magnificent yds. I really respect your opinion and don't want to blow the pattern by using the wrong yarn. Thanks.


----------



## mamiepooh

Can't remember the formula to find the weight of the yarn. The yardage divided by the grams ? What should be the answer to get fingering versus lace ?


----------



## CathyAnn

mamiepooh said:


> Can't remember the formula to find the weight of the yarn. The yardage divided by the grams ? What should be the answer to get fingering versus lace ?


It sounds like this is what you're looking for. This is from the Ashton KAL, which I had cut and pasted into Word so I could have it for reference.

Dee wrote in the KAL:
"Since I knit with a lot of lace yarn, I couldn't help but notice how different the thickness of different "lace" yarns were. It drove me nuts when I would order online. I tried to figure out how to tell the difference. After performing multiple calculations and comparing it to what manufacturers were calling their yarn, I came up with this which seems to at least get you in the ballpark:

Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):

- What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram.
- What is called heavy lace weight usually comes in at between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
- Regular lace weight between 8.8 and 11.
- Extra Fine lace weight over 11.

And now I will add that I believe that 1 ply is lace and 2 ply is fingering in the British system. But of course, like you said, there is great variance in that system. Noro Kureyon is 1 ply, for goodness sake! Not quite lace, is it????"


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> It sounds like this is what you're looking for. This is from the Ashton KAL, which I had cut and pasted into Word so I could have it for reference.
> 
> Dee wrote in the KAL:
> "Since I knit with a lot of lace yarn, I couldn't help but notice how different the thickness of different "lace" yarns were. It drove me nuts when I would order online. I tried to figure out how to tell the difference. After performing multiple calculations and comparing it to what manufacturers were calling their yarn, I came up with this which seems to at least get you in the ballpark:
> 
> Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):
> 
> - What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram.
> - What is called heavy lace weight usually comes in at between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
> - Regular lace weight between 8.8 and 11.
> - Extra Fine lace weight over 11.
> 
> And now I will add that I believe that 1 ply is lace and 2 ply is fingering in the British system. But of course, like you said, there is great variance in that system. Noro Kureyon is 1 ply, for goodness sake! Not quite lace, is it????"


Thanks CathyAnn...I have that someplace but couldn't come up with it...to pass on...


----------



## AlderRose

mamiepooh said:


> Can't remember the formula to find the weight of the yarn. The yardage divided by the grams ? What should be the answer to get fingering versus lace ?


Yes. Divide yardage by grams.

This is from the chart that I use. Hope it helps.

FINGERING: 24 to 30 wraps per inch; 1800 to 2400 yards per pound; 112.5 - 150 yds/oz;	4 - 5 1/4 yds/gram  

BABY: 30 to 36 wraps per inch; 2400 to 3000 yard per pound; 150 - 187.5 yds/oz; 5 1/4 - 6 1/2 yds/gram

LACE: 36 to 40 wraps per inch; 3000 to 6000 yards per pound; 187.5 - 375 yds/oz; 6 1/2 -13 1/4 yds/gram 

COBWEB: 40 or more wraps per inch - 6000 or more yards per pound (Can you imagine anything so fine?)

ZEPHYR is finer than Cobweb


----------



## mamiepooh

Thank you Ladies. This is exactly what I was looking for.
Will copy and paste it right away.


----------



## stevieland

linzers said:


> Dee, Nanciann is beautiful! Do you think it would be a mistake to use the Blue Heron egyptian cotton lace wt? I have 1000 magnificent yds. I really respect your opinion and don't want to blow the pattern by using the wrong yarn. Thanks.


You know, I really would not use that yarn. It is very heavy if I recall, and the weight of it will really pull the stole to be even thinner than happens naturally. Plus I don't think the texture will shown to its advantage with that cotton. Save your Blue Heron for a triangular or semi circular shawl. That is what would think, for what it's worth, not having knitted with that exact yarn.


----------



## MinnieMouse

Never to old or to good to learn something new. Thank you.


----------



## Katsch

Just purchased my pattern, I'm in.


----------



## johannecw

I want to join in, but need to wait until my computer is back from my son's and all repaired!


----------



## Lydia

Have my pattern and ready


----------



## dragonflylace

Gorgeous Shawl Dee...love the color!!!


----------



## marylin

I have a easy question.

Is the stool just charts or is it also a written pattern ?


----------



## marylin

I now read where it is written and chart. I was
as so excited to get the pattern I did not read every word.

I need to learn not to get so excited when I wee knitting that I love.


----------



## Ronie

first of all Dee your stole is beautiful.. I love the color and the design.. I'm up to my eyeballs with my projects but will keep an eye on this thread.. I love lace knitting and this one looks like it would go as nice with a dress as with jeans.. very very pretty... as for yarn I picked up fingering from knitpicks its called 'Comfy Fingering' its 75% pima cotton and 25% acrylic there is 218 yds a skein and the skeins are only $2.99 that's a pretty good price. It is so soft and so pretty.. the colors are beautiful. its an idea...


----------



## suzanneknitswv

Here I go again with a really silly question -- what exactly does KAL stand for? I love this shawl and would like to participate.


----------



## cindye6556

suzanneknitswv said:


> Here I go again with a really silly question -- what exactly does KAL stand for? I love this shawl and would like to participate.


Knit a long!

event where people get together and knit for a common purpose. That could be as simple as a few friends meeting to chat and knit every week in a cafe or kitchen, or as complex as an Internet-driven collaboration for charity or art that involves thousands of people around the world.


----------



## suzanneknitswv

Knit a long! Who knew? Thanks so much. Do I sign up somewhere? With a brand new grand daughter, I too have many projects started but this is too gorgeous to miss.


----------



## Knit in AZ

Hadn't check the site for a few days so was happy to see this post. I have my yarn -- KnitPicks fingering weight -- and am excited to get home and dowload the pattern. I'm hoping with all the help here I'll be able to knit this beautiful stole.


----------



## nanciann

suzanneknitswv said:


> Knit a long! Who knew? Thanks so much. Do I sign up somewhere? With a brand new grand daughter, I too have many projects started but this is too gorgeous to miss.


You are already in....Just pick up your pattern and join in with the chatter any time you wish with a comment or ask a question. Someone is always here.
This will give you all the info you need.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169637-1.html#3282598

Scroll to the top of the link given.


----------



## stevieland

Good morning and welcome to everyone who joined since my last post. I see some familiar "faces" and some new ones too. I think you are really going to enjoy knitting this stole, since that middle twig pattern section is very intuitive to knit and is easy to memorize. 

For anyone eager to start, just a little reminder to make sure to do the two swatches so you can make sure your cast on and bind off tensions are consistent. There is nothing worst than doing all that work when knitting a piece of this size and finding out at the end that you cast on way too tightly and then the edge doesn't look as pretty as you like. Trust me on that! If it makes you feel any better, I must have done at least 25 swatches (it seemed like 100 but that might be a slight exaggeration) trying all different cast on/bind off methods and changing needles sizes to get it just right!


----------



## stevieland

suzanneknitswv said:


> Knit a long! Who knew? Thanks so much. Do I sign up somewhere? With a brand new grand daughter, I too have many projects started but this is too gorgeous to miss.


No need to sign up, you already have by making a post! And hey, what's another project between friends, right? :lol:


----------



## joaniebeadgood

I would love to lurk on this because it is gorgeous and I do have too many UFOs to start something new right now.


----------



## AlderRose

joaniebeadgood said:


> I would love to lurk on this because it is gorgeous and I do have too many UFOs to start something new right now.


Lurk away! We have a lot of fun while we knitting Dee's shawls or stoles. I hope you get some of those UFOs done so you can knit this one.


----------



## linzers

stevieland said:


> You know, I really would not use that yarn. It is very heavy if I recall, and the weight of it will really pull the stole to be even thinner than happens naturally. Plus I don't think the texture will shown to its advantage with that cotton. Save your Blue Heron for a triangular or semi circular shawl. That is what would think, for what it's worth, not having knitted with that exact yarn.


 Your explanation makes sense. Is Holbrook a better match? I worry about the middle section. I'm beginning to think that this yarn was a mistake, albeit a gift from my husband. Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## nrc1940

Another lace addict checking in. I'm in the middle of verifying a baby sweater pattern for a class I'll be teaching but lace knitting is so fascinating that I'm going to stagger work on the two projects--just so I can knit lace. At least that's the plan. It'll take some discipline not to let the lace take over. :-D 

I really like the bind off you recommended for the Ashton Shawlette that I completed a few weeks ago. I used that bind off on the last stole I knitted too and it seems to work really well. Which cast on would you recommend to match that bind off. I'd like to know before I do my swatch. I'll be using Knit Picks Shimmer, Blue Glass color.

Thanks and looking forward to working on this shawl


----------



## stevieland

nrc1940 said:


> Another lace addict checking in. I'm in the middle of verifying a baby sweater pattern for a class I'll be teaching but lace knitting is so fascinating that I'm going to stagger work on the two projects--just so I can knit lace. At least that's the plan. It'll take some discipline not to let the lace take over. :-D
> 
> I really like the bind off you recommended for the Ashton Shawlette that I completed a few weeks ago. I used that bind off on the last stole I knitted too and it seems to work really well. Which cast on would you recommend to match that bind off. I'd like to know before I do my swatch. I'll be using Knit Picks Shimmer, Blue Glass color.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to working on this shawl


Hi. If you have the pattern already, all the info you need regarding the cast on method and bind off is there on the pattern. I used the standard long tail cast on.... I would not recommend a knitted cast on or cable cast on, as it will look different and thicker. The bind off method I used is different than the Ashton one, a modified Russian Bindoff that is not quite as stretchy as the Ashton one but pretty darn stretchy. Worked on larger needles, it is perfect for a stole like Nanciann. Worked on regular size needles, it is a great bind off for just about anything. Worked on the right side, you get a crochet chain look sort of like the standard bindoff but neater and much stretchier. Worked on the wrong side like Nanciann, you get an almost invisible bind off, if that makes sense. I swatched it both ways, but the wrong side choice looked better with the cast on.


----------



## paints4Him

Hi,

I'm a new knitter and thought lace would be out of my league for a long time, but when I saw that this was designed with newbies in mind as well as how beautiful it is...I'm going to give it a try.

I'm excited and quite scared at the same time, but with knowing if I get into a bind I should be able to get help...yes, I'm going to do this. I can do this....right? :shock: :lol: 

Can't believe I'm actually going to do this! Now, to get the pattern and then get the yarn...


----------



## AlderRose

NRC1940,
Dee sweated blood finding the right Cast On and Bind Off edges for this stole. Between all her swatching and the mistakes her test knitters made (me, especially), the Cast On and Bind Off in the pattern are your best bet. They match, look really good, and hold their points when blocked.


----------



## nrc1940

Typical of me to jump before I think. Was just reading through your instructions and saw the information about cast on. Taking a deep breath and sitting down to read the entire pattern before I start anything. 



stevieland said:


> Hi. If you have the pattern already, all the info you need regarding the cast on method and bind off is there on the pattern. I used the standard long tail cast on.... I would not recommend a knitted cast on or cable cast on, as it will look different and thicker. The bind off method I used is different than the Ashton one, a modified Russian Bindoff that is not quite as stretchy as the Ashton one but pretty darn stretchy. Worked on larger needles, it is perfect for a stole like Nanciann. Worked on regular size needles, it is a great bind off for just about anything. Worked on the right side, you get a crochet chain look sort of like the standard bindoff but neater and much stretchier. Worked on the wrong side like Nanciann, you get an almost invisible bind off, if that makes sense. I swatched it both ways, but the wrong side choice looked better with the cast on.


----------



## nrc1940

Thanks so much. I appreciate your input and experience with this shawl. 


Pacific Rose said:


> NRC1940,
> Dee sweated blood finding the right Cast On and Bind Off edges for this stole. Between all her swatching and the mistakes her test knitters made (me, especially), the Cast On and Bind Off in the pattern are your best bet. They match, look really good, and hold their points when blocked.


----------



## stevieland

paints4Him said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new knitter and thought lace would be out of my league for a long time, but when I saw that this was designed with newbies in mind as well as how beautiful it is...I'm going to give it a try.
> 
> I'm excited and quite scared at the same time, but with knowing if I get into a bind I should be able to get help...yes, I'm going to do this. I can do this....right? :shock: :lol:
> 
> Can't believe I'm actually going to do this! Now, to get the pattern and then get the yarn...


You bet you can do this!!! I am so very happy you are giving it a try. I was hoping that people like you would try to knit up this project. Lace is really not that much harder than other knitting, and easier than a lot of it to be frank, it just looks really impressive and scary.

With Nanciann, I wanted to design a beginner piece with a little extra design detail to kick it up a notch. So those borders on the sides really break up the monotony of knitting the same pattern back and forth, and add a visual interest that makes the end result look more like an advanced piece. I always go for doing it "easy" but making it look hard to others! You can tell your friends who are admiring your advanced knitting skill, "Yes, it really was very difficult" while wiping the sweat off your brow and giving a little Mona Lisa smile!


----------



## AlderRose

nrc1940 said:


> Typical of me to jump before I think. Was just reading through your instructions and saw the information about cast on. Taking a deep breath and sitting down to read the entire pattern before I start anything.


I did the same thing, only I went further. I now have a stole with a nasty Cast On edge.


----------



## mamared1949

I am in to lurk, but may not get to the actually knitting just yet. I have a lot of other things to do and I am learning magic loop for socks, which is quite the challenge.

Linda


----------



## Patsygail

Can I use lace weight yarn for this instead of fingering. If so what size needle should I use.


----------



## DanaKay

You are really going to enjoy knitting this stole. This pattern is an enjoyable addictive knit. 
Its one of those "just one more repeat, then I'll go to bed" projects.


----------



## Katsch

DanaKay said:


> You are really going to enjoy knitting this stole. This pattern is an enjoyable addictive knit.
> Its one of those "just one more repeat, then I'll go to bed" projects.


Sounds like fun. I need to finish the Tree of Life Baby Blanket first a few more days.


----------



## nanciann

DanaKay said:


> You are really going to enjoy knitting this stole. This pattern is an enjoyable addictive knit.
> Its one of those "just one more repeat, then I'll go to bed" projects.


Boy, isn't that the truth...Very addictive in a nice sort of way.


----------



## Mandy's Mom

I thought I would start the fabulous Dee-designed lace patterns with the Liz stole, but then saw this one! Count me in! I've chosen Yarntopia Treasures Wool/silk in the gorgeous Olive Oil colorway.


----------



## britgirl

Definitely! Such a pleasant knit!

Sue


nanciann said:


> Boy, isn't that the truth...Very addictive in a nice sort of way.


----------



## Nadene

I just downloaded the pattern. Will be starting the stole real soon.


----------



## cheecat

Ok, I'm hooked, I just purchased and downloaded your beautiful pattern. Can not wait to get started


----------



## nanciann

Mandy's Mom said:


> I thought I would start the fabulous Dee-designed lace patterns with the Liz stole, but then saw this one! Count me in! I've chosen Yarntopia Treasures Wool/silk in the gorgeous Olive Oil colorway.


It will be gorgeous for sure. Can wait to see how you progress.


----------



## AlderRose

The pattern was written for fingering weight yarn in mind, but as we have seen, Dee's patterns seem to take well to all weights of yarn. If you absolutely have to go with lace weight, try a US #3 needle or equivalent.



Patsygail said:


> Can I use lace weight yarn for this instead of fingering. If so what size needle should I use.


----------



## nrc1940

Okay after reading completely through the pattern I've decided to abandon my plan to use the Knit Picks Shimmer. Last summer I handspun a bunch of fingering weight yarn, 2-ply, and dyed it a burgundy. Not sure how it will turn out but have decided to go that route. The dark color may be a bit hard to knit, but no harder than the Ashton Shawlette that I did in a maroon lace weight yarn.



nrc1940 said:


> Another lace addict checking in. I'm in the middle of verifying a baby sweater pattern for a class I'll be teaching but lace knitting is so fascinating that I'm going to stagger work on the two projects--just so I can knit lace. At least that's the plan. It'll take some discipline not to let the lace take over. :-D
> 
> I really like the bind off you recommended for the Ashton Shawlette that I completed a few weeks ago. I used that bind off on the last stole I knitted too and it seems to work really well. Which cast on would you recommend to match that bind off. I'd like to know before I do my swatch. I'll be using Knit Picks Shimmer, Blue Glass color.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to working on this shawl


----------



## AlderRose

I think you will like the added texture of the hand spun. I did a second Nanciann in light worsted weight hand spun and love it.



nrc1940 said:


> Okay after reading completely through the pattern I've decided to abandon my plan to use the Knit Picks Shimmer. Last summer I handspun a bunch of fingering weight yarn, 2-ply, and dyed it a burgundy. Not sure how it will turn out but have decided to go that route. The dark color may be a bit hard to knit, but no harder than the Ashton Shawlette that I did in a maroon lace weight yarn.


----------



## Patsygail

Thanks, now I need to decide if I want to use what I have (lace) or buy something new. (Fingering).  Think I will go shopping!


----------



## stevieland

Patsygail said:


> Can I use lace weight yarn for this instead of fingering. If so what size needle should I use.


Also, you will need to work additional repeats in both directions. We didn't test knit with lace weight, so you will probably want to do a swatch of a couple pattern repeats and block it hard and then measure it. We can walk you through that whole process if you've not done it before. And yes, I pretty much always use US3s for lace, but you could go one size in either direction depending on what tension you knit with. I still do test swatches with any yarn just to see what needle gives me the most pleasing look. I go up to US4s on occasion depending on the yarn. Not all lace weight is the same, to be sure!


----------



## stevieland

nrc1940 said:


> Okay after reading completely through the pattern I've decided to abandon my plan to use the Knit Picks Shimmer. Last summer I handspun a bunch of fingering weight yarn, 2-ply, and dyed it a burgundy. Not sure how it will turn out but have decided to go that route. The dark color may be a bit hard to knit, but no harder than the Ashton Shawlette that I did in a maroon lace weight yarn.


That sounds like it will be gorgeous! I am always so impressed with you clever gals that actually spin their own yarn!!


----------



## Patsygail

stevieland said:


> Also, you will need to work additional repeats in both directions. We didn't test knit with lace weight, so you will probably want to do a swatch of a couple pattern repeats and block it hard and then measure it. We can walk you through that whole process if you've not done it before. And yes, I pretty much always use US3s for lace, but you could go one size in either direction depending on what tension you knit with. I still do test swatches with any yarn just to see what needle gives me the most pleasing look. I go up to US4s on occasion depending on the yarn. Not all lace weight is the same, to be sure!


Thanks Dee, we are visiting my parents in Phoenix next week so I will have to check out the LYS. It will be fun, love living in Fairbanks, Alaska but not a whole lot of yarn stores here.


----------



## Munchn

Please sign me up for the KAL shawl.
Thnx.
Nancy


----------



## nrc1940

Thanks for the encouragement. I've been waiting for just the right project to knit that handspun.



Pacific Rose said:


> I think you will like the added texture of the hand spun. I did a second Nanciann in light worsted weight hand spun and love it.


----------



## DeniseD

Purchased Valley Yarns Franklin Natural by the cone--approx. 5400 yards. Listed as sock/fingering weight. Have purchased the patter on Ravelry about 1 hour ago, have casted on, and completed the set up row! Dee, all your patterns are beautiful! I figure I can make several from this one cone.

Denised


----------



## nrc1940

Thanks so much. I really enjoy spinning--just not enough hours in the day. I have probably 4 full fleeces in my closet along with bunches of alpaca roving of different colors that I plan to mix with the wool. Who made the rules anyway that we only are allotted 24 hours in a day? As we get older that hours become so precious.



stevieland said:


> That sounds like it will be gorgeous! I am always so impressed with you clever gals that actually spin their own yarn!!


----------



## nanciann

nrc1940 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I've been waiting for just the right project to knit that handspun.


I really think your yarn choice is ideal. You'll like it in that color and texture. I do understand the problem working with darker colors...only too well...but oh how I love them.


----------



## Carol (UK)

Hi everyone, just saw this new KAL "nanciann" must get it! but have to say - albeit rather sheepishly, I still have my "Alexandra" on the needles (not much left to do though) Anyway, it's nice to be back again x


----------



## CathyAnn

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi everyone, just saw this new KAL "nanciann" must get it! but have to say - albeit rather sheepishly, I still have my "Alexandra" on the needles (not much left to do though) Anyway, it's nice to be back again x


Glad you're back, Carol. Regarding the fact that you have Alexandra still on the needles... Hey! It's not a knitting speed contest! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## elaine_1

I just got my pattern and hope to start in the next few days. just a quick question, does everyone post on the same day etc. I havnt done a KAL before, so not sure on the rules. thanks Elaine


----------



## nanciann

elaine_1 said:


> I just got my pattern and hope to start in the next few days. just a quick question, does everyone post on the same day etc. I havnt done a KAL before, so not sure on the rules. thanks Elaine


No rules that I know of. Post whenever you feel like it...Show your progress...your happiness...questions...whatever.


----------



## stevieland

elaine_1 said:


> I just got my pattern and hope to start in the next few days. just a quick question, does everyone post on the same day etc. I havnt done a KAL before, so not sure on the rules. thanks Elaine


There are no rules!! We are a casual bunch here. You can post whenever and whatever you feel like. I always jump in to answer questions, as do the experienced lace knitters here, many who have done my other patterns.


----------



## Carol (UK)

Thanks CathyAnn. Have just downloaded the pattern and looking forward to starting (not just yet though). Would I be right in saying that any sock yarn will be ok :?:


----------



## mlw2504

I just purchased and downloaded the pattern. I will order yarn and get started. I will probably be looking for help.

Mary


----------



## Carol (UK)

Oops! sorry, have just caught site of the first page of pattern where it answers my question - lol


----------



## Designer1234

stevieland said:


> Welcome to the Nanciann Stole KAL! If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selection, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at their own pace.
> 
> I designed Nanciann specifically as a pretty beginner lace stole or scarf for people new to lace knitting. There are only five different stitches in the whole design! That's easy, right? And the simple construction is easy to knit since you start on one end and finish on the other, with no grafting or fancy finishing. The use of fingering weight yarn rather than skinny lace weight makes it easier to work for those new to lace.
> 
> During the KAL, we will discuss (among other things) how to:
> 
> -	match the tension of your bind off and cast on
> -	the math involved with customizing the shawl/scarf size
> -	how to weigh your yarn to maximize your yardage
> -	work with hand dyed yarn (if you choose one) by explaining how to alternate when changing skeins by carrying the yarn up the back
> -	how to block a lace shawl to perfection
> 
> But Nanciann is not just for beginners! It is a great TV watching knit for experienced knitters. With a main twig stitch pattern that has a nice rhythm to it, the stole is relaxing to knit. But working the lovely Shetland border on each side livens up things a bit so you wont be bored!
> 
> The size is easy to customize in either direction. The pattern size stole pictured measures 18 x 70 and used about 780 yards of fingering weight yarn.
> 
> This pattern has both fully written out row-by-row instructions and charts, so you can use the method most comfortable for you.
> 
> Here is the link to my topic in our Designers Pattern Section where all the details about the shawl may be found as well as links to where the pattern may be purchased:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169637-1.html#3282598
> 
> Here are some pictures of the design:


That is absolutely beautiful Dee-- doesn't look that difficult and I love the color and the pattern. You do wonderful work.
Some of my friends are taking your KALs and your work is outstanding.


----------



## elaine_1

Am I right in thinking any 4ply yarn will be ok. we are short of yarn shops locally, but I can usually get hold of 4ply, though colours are usually pastels, I can sometimes get other more adult colours.


----------



## britgirl

So you have already done a second Nanciann! I'm thinking of doing another one in Knitpicks Glimmer in black colourway. My other was in an offwhite, so it will be quite a contrast. I've almost been dreading knitting the black up, knowing how hard it is on the eyes, but I think Nanciann would look good in the black and it is not too hard a pattern so I think it is doable for me. This time of year is probably a good time for it as the days are longer and the light better and that would be easier on the eyes.
Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I think you will like the added texture of the hand spun. I did a second Nanciann in light worsted weight hand spun and love it.


----------



## vananny

The shawl is beautiful!! I have a few things "in the works" now but I am definitely going to get the pattern and follow along with everyone. Hopefully I will get to it very soon!


----------



## pfarley4106

Just order the Cascade 220 that was also recommended. I can't wait for it to arrive. Now I have to step up the pace on the shawl I'm working on. Why is it no matter what knitting project we're on, we can't wait to start the next one. I think I need to be cloned!


----------



## nanciann

britgirl said:


> So you have already done a second Nanciann! I'm thinking of doing another one in Knitpicks Glimmer in black colourway. My other was in an offwhite, so it will be quite a contrast. I've almost been dreading knitting the black up, knowing how hard it is on the eyes, but I think Nanciann would look good in the black and it is not too hard a pattern so I think it is doable for me. This time of year is probably a good time for it as the days are longer and the light better and that would be easier on the eyes.
> Sue


Oh that sounds so nice. I would love to do one in black with some beads...I think yours will be gorgeous...but I'm not sure my eyes would hold up to that....even with this pattern.


----------



## KERMN

Thank you for this KAL. I have not done much lace or working with charts but would like to try and this sounds like the project for me. I love shawls of any type and have to finish the one I am working on first. Our LYS is going out of business, a lovely shop but new ventures, so I will get in there tomorrow to see what I find. I love to read all the questions and help from you all.


----------



## nanciann

KERMN said:


> Thank you for this KAL. I have not done much lace or working with charts but would like to try and this sounds like the project for me. I love shawls of any type and have to finish the one I am working on first. Our LYS is going out of business, a lovely shop but new ventures, so I will get in there tomorrow to see what I find. I love to read all the questions and help from you all.


We all aim to please....


----------



## CathyAnn

elaine_1 said:


> Am I right in thinking any 4ply yarn will be ok. we are short of yarn shops locally, but I can usually get hold of 4ply, though colours are usually pastels, I can sometimes get other more adult colours.


Perhaps this chart will help you decide:

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/pages/posts/yarn-weights-terminology-and-us-vs-uk-standards-312.php


----------



## nanciann

pfarley4106 said:


> Just order the Cascade 220 that was also recommended. I can't wait for it to arrive. Now I have to step up the pace on the shawl I'm working on. Why is it no matter what knitting project we're on, we can't wait to start the next one. I think I need to be cloned!


I know what you mean...I am always looking ahead to the next and the next...A never ending delight...I assure you...


----------



## AlderRose

britgirl said:


> So you have already done a second Nanciann! I'm thinking of doing another one in Knitpicks Glimmer in black colourway. My other was in an offwhite, so it will be quite a contrast. I've almost been dreading knitting the black up, knowing how hard it is on the eyes, but I think Nanciann would look good in the black and it is not too hard a pattern so I think it is doable for me. This time of year is probably a good time for it as the days are longer and the light better and that would be easier on the eyes.
> Sue


As I was knitting the 1st Nanciann, that hand spun was sitting on the table beside me quietly waiting for me to hear it whispering, "Me too."

Black with beads.... oh you are brave, but it would be gorgeous. Where would you put the beads?


----------



## CathyAnn

pfarley4106 said:


> Just order the Cascade 220 that was also recommended. I can't wait for it to arrive. Now I have to step up the pace on the shawl I'm working on. Why is it no matter what knitting project we're on, we can't wait to start the next one. I think I need to be cloned!


I knit my Holbrook out of Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk Paints yarn, and loved it! I've also knit with Cascade 220 fingering weight and liked it too.


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose said:


> As I was knitting the 1st Nanciann, that hand spun was sitting on the table beside me quietly waiting for me to hear it whispering, "Me too."
> 
> Black with beads.... oh you are brave, but it would be gorgeous. Where would you put the beads?


I don't like a lot of beads in the body of a shawl or stole. I would put them on the points ... the sides and each end , I think...I would have to try it to see if I like it. I would use a wool/silk combo yarn...in fingering...but I really have a lot of other things going and that is a way down the line on my things to do.


----------



## -knitter

Have yarn - ready to start!


----------



## britgirl

Actually that was Nancy who brought up beads. Not sure if I want to take that on too, probably not. I'd be happy just to get a shawl from the yarn. It has Stellina in it so already has some sparkle to it. This yarn was sort of talking to me. I had thought about it with Liz stole, but figured there was too much pattern there. Only thing is if/when I knit it, my daughter is going to start bugging me again. She wants me to knit her a black cardigan and I have been sort of ignoring her or telling her how hard black is to knit.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> As I was knitting the 1st Nanciann, that hand spun was sitting on the table beside me quietly waiting for me to hear it whispering, "Me too."
> 
> Black with beads.... oh you are brave, but it would be gorgeous. Where would you put the beads?


----------



## AlderRose

If you knit a black stole, you will be in trouble with your daughter. Okay, so we'll leave the beads to Nancy. They don't tempt me one bit. I can see one of us bumping the bead box and then having beads all over the place.



britgirl said:


> Actually that was Nancy who brought up beads. Not sure if I want to take that on too, probably not. I'd be happy just to get a shawl from the yarn. It has Stellina in it so already has some sparkle to it. This yarn was sort of talking to me. I had thought about it with Liz stole, but figured there was too much pattern there. Only thing is if/when I knit it, my daughter is going to start bugging me again. She wants me to knit her a black cardigan and I have been sort of ignoring her or telling her how hard black is to knit.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Luvtogolf

I got the pattern and ordered the yarn and it should be here in 2 days. I can't wait to get started to see if I can do this. I've not done lace before but I'm up for the challenge. Should be a lot of fun and very rewarding. It's a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Marilyn40

Dee
A gorgeous pattern. I have not had much luck with lace patterns. I hope your lovely pattern will be "the one" to help me begin lace shawl knitting. Looking forward to the KAL. Thanks.


----------



## ElegantDetails

I look forward to getting into this one.....unfortunately it will have to be a juggling match between my already wips and this!!!!! I feel like I really need to actually finish SOMETHING!! I'll always be following along even if I'm late in starting.....


----------



## cindye6556

ElegantDetails said:


> I look forward to getting into this one.....unfortunately it will have to be a juggling match between my already wips and this!!!!! I feel like I really need to actually finish SOMETHING!! I'll always be following along even if I'm late in starting.....


I agree, can't wait to start but need to finish at least 1 or 2 WIPS! Summer is here, and still finishing up a scarf and hat....


----------



## mamiepooh

Hey ... wait for me !


----------



## cindye6556

mamiepooh said:


> Hey ... wait for me !


Where oh where did you find that....I love it!


----------



## nrc1940

That is so incredibly cute!



mamiepooh said:


> Hey ... wait for me !


----------



## nanciann

mamiepooh said:


> Hey ... wait for me !


Don't worry no one is in a rush. Take your time...


----------



## stevieland

Hi again. Welcome to everyone who joined since my last post. I am excited... I think we are going to add a bunch of new successful lace knitters to the planet! I feel it in my bones!


----------



## sanaylor

I just downloaded the pattern. Working on some projects for two new grandchildren due this year so it will be a while until I can cast on. In the meantime I will be on the look out for the perfect yarn. Have fun everyone. I will be following along.


----------



## mamiepooh

cindye6556 said:


> Where oh where did you find that....I love it!


www.photobucket.com


----------



## pfarley4106

mamiepooh said:


> Hey ... wait for me !


Love your video carton...


----------



## grandchildren4

It is beautiful


----------



## Eileen E

This still looks complicated to me!


----------



## itzzbarb

CathyAnn said:


> Glad you're back, Carol. Regarding the fact that you have Alexandra still on the needles... Hey! It's not a knitting speed contest! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Carol, I still have Alexandra on the needles also! After frogging chart 6 several times, I put her in knitting time out. Am working on another stole and have only 8-10" left to knit. THEN back to Alex, THEN Nanciann!! I have lot's of lace weight yarn, but need to find yarn for Nanciann.


----------



## Knit in AZ

I'm excited to give lace knitting a try. This will be a challenge but that's half the fun. Have the yarn and need to finish one thing. Anyway that's the plan. Thanks, Dee.


----------



## Carol (UK)

itzzbarb said:


> Carol, I still have Alexandra on the needles also! After frogging chart 6 several times, I put her in knitting time out. Am working on another stole and have only 8-10" left to knit. THEN back to Alex, THEN Nanciann!! I have lot's of lace weight yarn, but need to find yarn for Nanciann.


Ooh! I'm glad there is somebody out there like me  Thanks for that.


----------



## Dreamfli

I am in. I just finished a white Holbrook. Was looking for a new stole pattern and saw Nanciann on Ravelry. Pattern bought. Cast on with knit picks tonal lace weight on size 5 needles ( gypsy colorway)

I had a hard time with set up rows. First row in paragraph says its the right side. Then next row under paragraph says its the wrong side and you knit it, then the right side row middle part is purled.. Isn't that backwards?


----------



## Sockmouth

Dreamfli said:


> I am in. I just finished a white Holbrook. Was looking for a new stole pattern and saw Nanciann on Ravelry. Pattern bought. Cast on with knit picks tonal lace weight on size 5 needles ( gypsy colorway)
> 
> I had a hard time with set up rows. First row in paragraph says its the right side. Then next row under paragraph says its the wrong side and you knit it, then the right side row middle part is purled.. Isn't that backwards?


I'm in and have also cast and finished the set up rows. I had the same concern as you about the border rows but I am trusting the pattern--and Dee! Ready to figure out the pattern rows this morning. I'm using a Charlemont yarn in the fawn color. Not an especially exciting color but I think I will like it when it's done. And I am very excited about the pattern! Looking forward to getting into it.


----------



## britgirl

Trust Dee on this one. A lot of thought went into the set up, with this little garter band together with the cast on and bind offs to have them match.

Sue


Dreamfli said:


> I am in. I just finished a white Holbrook. Was looking for a new stole pattern and saw Nanciann on Ravelry. Pattern bought. Cast on with knit picks tonal lace weight on size 5 needles ( gypsy colorway)
> 
> I had a hard time with set up rows. First row in paragraph says its the right side. Then next row under paragraph says its the wrong side and you knit it, then the right side row middle part is purled.. Isn't that backwards?


----------



## britgirl

britgirl said:


> Trust Dee on this one. A lot of thought and discussion went into the set up rows with its little garter band to get the cast on and bind offs to match and stand out.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Dreamfli

I took it off the needles and will be redoing it, but I need to work first darn it.


----------



## jmwilli

As others have noted, trust the pattern. With a long tail cast on the cast on row is a knit row so the second row would be the wrong side, with the knit border stitches and the purled center.


----------



## wildwood42

stevieland said:


> I'd have to second that KnitPicks suggestion. Quite a few test knitters have used KnitPicks for various designs and I've been pretty impressed.
> 
> Also, Cascade 220 fingering is only $4.75 for 220 yards at Webs http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/E9354863-1691-4B3D-9B3A-855EB4FA03E2/productID/F0CEA4A9-5C07-46D5-AFFB-1D53919C774F/?p=220FINGERI8021&gclid=CNmZ3o2olLcCFUkw4Aod7nkAwg That's a good deal!


Do you use double strand with the fingering yarn?


----------



## EqLady

wildwood42 said:


> Do you use double strand with the fingering yarn?


Are you talking about with Nanciann? No, use the fingering yarn as is.


----------



## nanciann

Use the fingering yarn ... one strand...Follow the pattern as written...don't try to over think this. It will give you a nice cast on to match the bind off. These are set up rows. The rest of the pattern will follow your thoughts as to right side and wrong side.


----------



## wildwood42

Thanks Eglady,Yes the Nanciann, sorry, thanks, I have some beautiful tourquoise yarn that I want to use. Have not used size 5 needles, so this will be a challenge. But fun I am sure, want to start it now, but will have to wait until I get to Michigan for the summer.
Barbara


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I am in. I just finished a white Holbrook. Was looking for a new stole pattern and saw Nanciann on Ravelry. Pattern bought. Cast on with knit picks tonal lace weight on size 5 needles ( gypsy colorway)
> 
> I had a hard time with set up rows. First row in paragraph says its the right side. Then next row under paragraph says its the wrong side and you knit it, then the right side row middle part is purled.. Isn't that backwards?


Yep, it's a "trust the pattern" moment!

Why? I wanted the add a little design detail at each end to add a bit of heft to the edges so they would hold a block better and look pretty! But I didn't want to do just straight garter, because when you block it hard like you do with lace, you really get those garter bands sort of forming horizontal stripes and I thought that would detract from the twig design and fight the garter borders. I posted a little picture so you can see it close up blocked.

So in order to achieve that, you need reverse the usual knit the odd rows and purl the evens in order to get a little band of reverse stockinette. So... set up Rows 2 and 3 being "reversed" form that little band, and going back to the usual purl the wrong side on Row 4 puts you back in the right direction.

The bind off has a purl row on the right side as the set up row, but since the bind off I used adds a half row on its own and is a "knit" bind off on the purl side, I didn't need that extra row of reverse stockinette.

With this stole, the design challenge was to find a cast on and bind off that were super stretchy and that also matched as closely as one can get a cast on and bind off to match. That is harder to find than you think!!!! A lot of hours of swatching into that. I near drove my test knitters crazy.


----------



## stevieland

*Also, is everyone doing their tension swatches before they start the pattern knitting???????*    

Don't mean to sound all mom like (did you finish your SPINACH???) but it is really an important step! :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556

stevieland said:


> *Also, is everyone doing their tension swatches before they start the pattern knitting???????*
> 
> Don't mean to sound all mom like (did you finish your SPINACH???) but it is really an important step! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

cindye6556 said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


YAY!!! I love your avatar so much by the way. What a handsome critter.


----------



## cindye6556

stevieland said:


> YAY!!! I love your avatar so much by the way. What a handsome critter.


Thank you, I'm rather fond of her myself. That's my pride and joy. Ms. Minnie a Scottish Highlander, and a real sweetheart!


----------



## Katsch

pfarley4106 said:


> Just order the Cascade 220 that was also recommended. I can't wait for it to arrive. Now I have to step up the pace on the shawl I'm working on. Why is it no matter what knitting project we're on, we can't wait to start the next one. I think I need to be cloned!


I ordered the Cascade 220 also in Jade. I cannot wait to see the color in person.


----------



## itzzbarb

Last night I downloaded Nanciann. It would not print, no matter what I did. Finally I shut things down and went to bed. This morning it still won't print, now I notice it is an OXPS file. What in the heck is that? LOL My computer has Adobe reader. Any suggestions as to what to do to make this print?

Also, I would like to make this wrap in red. Several of you have posted pictures at different times, of beautiful shawls you have knitted in red. Any suggestions for fingering weight? I really don't want a Christmas red.


----------



## sanaylor

itzzbarb said:


> Last night I downloaded Nanciann. It would not print, no matter what I did. Finally I shut things down and went to bed. This morning it still won't print, now I notice it is an OXPS file. What in the heck is that? LOL My computer has Adobe reader. Any suggestions as to what to do to make this print?
> 
> Also, I would like to make this wrap in red. Several of you have posted pictures at different times, of beautiful shawls you have knitted in red. Any suggestions for fingering weight? I really don't want a Christmas red.


I made the Liz Stole with the yarn pictured below. It was wonderful to work with. It is a fingering weight yarn. The Liz is another one of Dee's designs.


----------



## itzzbarb

Sanaylor, your wrap is beautiful!


----------



## linzers

sanaylor said:


> I made the Liz Stole with the yarn pictured below. It was wonderful to work with. It is a fingering weight yarn. The Liz is another one of Dee's designs.


That stole is gorgeous!


----------



## itzzbarb

FINALLY I got Nanciann to print! Windows 8 is not my friend. Had to open Adobe Reader, open the file there, and print. ugh!


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Yay, Sanaylor!! I have the Ella Rae lace merino and was wondering if it would work in this. Thank you for posting about it!!


----------



## sanaylor

joaniebeadgood said:


> Yay, Sanaylor!! I have the Ella Rae lace merino and was wondering if it would work in this. Thank you for posting about it!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## nrc1940

Have done the swatch and it turned out perfectly the first time. That NEVER happens with me. Usually takes several tries before I get it right. Maybe a good omen?

Anyway, I've discovered something during my "lace journey." This is the 4th lace project I've finished... Well the 5th if I count the first encounter with lace when I completed the Worth Avenue Cardigan (from the knitscene magazine summer 2012 issue) as a Christmas gift for my granddaughter, which was the most difficult thing I'd done up to that point. Nearly scared me away from knitting lace. Photo posted below, but I digress.

When I started working on my first shawl I tried using those tiny rubber-like black lace markers--soon gave that up. Tried the small plastic rings, which worked better but I still had to really watch any yo that came right next to them. With the last stole I knitted I tried those plastic safety pins. They work like a charm! The yo's can't roll to the wrong side and they aren't so wide that they throw off stitch gauge.



stevieland said:


> *Also, is everyone doing their tension swatches before they start the pattern knitting???????*
> 
> Don't mean to sound all mom like (did you finish your SPINACH???) but it is really an important step! :thumbup:


----------



## marimom

How much of this yarn would I need for the stole. Sorry if you responded to this already but I do not have th time to go through all 9 pages and I really want to purchase the yarn now. Thanks Stevieland for all of your help.



stevieland said:


> I'd have to second that KnitPicks suggestion. Quite a few test knitters have used KnitPicks for various designs and I've been pretty impressed.
> 
> Also, Cascade 220 fingering is only $4.75 for 220 yards at Webs http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/E9354863-1691-4B3D-9B3A-855EB4FA03E2/productID/F0CEA4A9-5C07-46D5-AFFB-1D53919C774F/?p=220FINGERI8021&gclid=CNmZ3o2olLcCFUkw4Aod7nkAwg That's a good deal!


----------



## sanaylor

itzzbarb said:


> Sanaylor, your wrap is beautiful!


Thank you. Dee's designs are great. Even though this was challenging to me the instructions were very clear and easy to follow.


----------



## sanaylor

nrc1940 said:


> Have done the swatch and it turned out perfectly the first time. That NEVER happens with me. Usually takes several tries before I get it right. Maybe a good omen?
> 
> Anyway, I've discovered something during my "lace journey." This is the 4th lace project I've finished... Well the 5th if I count the first encounter with lace when I completed the Worth Avenue Cardigan (from the knitscene magazine summer 2012 issue) as a Christmas gift for my granddaughter, which was the most difficult thing I'd done up to that point. Nearly scared me away from knitting lace. Photo posted below, but I digress.
> 
> When I started working on my first shawl I tried using those tiny rubber-like black lace markers--soon gave that up. Tried the small plastic rings, which worked better but I still had to really watch any yo that came right next to them. With the last stole I knitted I tried those plastic safety pins. They work like a charm! The yo's can't roll to the wrong side and they aren't so wide that they throw off stitch gauge.


What a great tip about the plastic safety pins! Thanks so much. I will try that one. The yarn overs next to the small plastic rings are definitely a challenge. I cannot wait to get started! Two baby blankets first though.


----------



## DanaKay

700/800 yards the pattern suggest, So at least 2 skeins depending on the yardage per skein. Marimom
If yo go with the Cascade 220 you will need 4.


----------



## stevieland

itzzbarb said:


> FINALLY I got Nanciann to print! Windows 8 is not my friend. Had to open Adobe Reader, open the file there, and print. ugh!


I had read about some odd stuff with Adobe and Windows 8. I'm glad you got your to print, thank goodness, and will make a note of what you did in case anyone else has a problem.

It is a PDF file, but since i use a software problem to encrypt and then secure my pattern files before I publish, that might account for the odd file extension. I've secure them to prevent cut and pasting, ever since I read about and then saw evidence that there are bad people that cut and paste PDF knitting patterns but take off the designers name and what not, and re-publish them as their own.


----------



## itzzbarb

Dee, I did not need to open Adobe Reader to print the Haruni PDF, only Nanciann. I can't figure that out either. What I did was downloaded Nanciann a second time and replaced the other file with it. Then opened Adobe Reader, then opened Nanciann in AR, then printed. I swear, whoever created Windows 8 should go before a firing line. lol I have 2 projects to finish before I can start Nanciann, but am trying to get my ducks in a row. Red, I want red yarn.


----------



## marimom

Since Nanciann is a stole why is the tension swatch so important?



stevieland said:


> *Also, is everyone doing their tension swatches before they start the pattern knitting???????*
> 
> Don't mean to sound all mom like (did you finish your SPINACH???) but it is really an important step! :thumbup:


----------



## marimom

Thank you. I am going to do the shawl in white and the borders in an off white.



DanaKay said:


> 700/800 yards the pattern suggest, So at least 2 skeins depending on the yardage per skein. Marimom
> If yo go with the Cascade 220 you will need 4.


----------



## stevieland

marimom said:


> Since Nanciann is a stole why is the tension swatch so important?


It is important because it is a stole started on one end (89 stitches cast on at the pattern size) and knitted to the far end lengthwise. Which means you are working the rows back and forth on the width of the stole. I think you may be thinking of it the opposite, that it is worked back and forth on the long side, since in your post under this one you discuss doing the borders in a different color. That is not going to work for this stole because one works the borders at the same time as the middle...right border, middle section, left border per the right side.

Anyways, if the tension is not the same on each end, one end might have bigger scallops and the other end no scallops at all, since the size of the scallops is directly proportional to the tension of your bind off and cast on. I chose methods that using the suggested needle sizes or close will give you a nice stretchy edge. But if they are not the same amount of stretch, clearly the scallops can't be the same size.

Just want to make this general point: The points/scallops on my triangular shawls, and even my Liz rectangle, were achieved by a combination of nice stretchy bind off as well as the lace stitches themselves making the knitted fabric want to go into points and scallops. But Nanciann is not like this.. there is nothing inherently "pointy" or "scallopy" about that twig pattern. That is why the one has to be very careful with how the ends are treated if one wishes to have pretty scallops.


----------



## marimom

Hate to be a pest but is there a reason why I cannot just carry the border yarns up each side?



stevieland said:


> It is important because it is a stole started on one end (89 stitches cast on at the pattern size) and knitted to the far end lengthwise. Which means you are working the rows back and forth on the width of the stole. I think you may be thinking of it the opposite, that it is worked back and forth on the long side, since in your post under this one you discuss doing the borders in a different color. That is not going to work for this stole because one works the borders at the same time as the middle...right border, middle section, left border per the right side.
> 
> Anyways, if the tension is not the same on each end, one end might have bigger scallops and the other end no scallops at all, since the size of the scallops is directly proportional to the tension of your bind off and cast on. I chose methods that using the suggested needle sizes or close will give you a nice stretchy edge. But if they are not the same amount of stretch, clearly the scallops can't be the same size.
> 
> Just want to make this general point: The points/scallops on my triangular shawls, and even my Liz rectangle, were achieved by a combination of nice stretchy bind off as well as the lace stitches themselves making the knitted fabric want to go into points and scallops. But Nanciann is not like this.. there is nothing inherently "pointy" or "scallopy" about that twig pattern. That is why the one has to be very careful with how the ends are treated if one wishes to have pretty scallops.


----------



## nanciann

marimom said:


> Hate to be a pest but is there a reason why I cannot just carry the border yarns up each side?


No reason that I can see if you want to fuss with all that yarn on each side of the stole...It will look great...just be sure that the yarn is the same as the body in order to have a uniform finished project...


----------



## stevieland

marimom said:


> Hate to be a pest but is there a reason why I cannot just carry the border yarns up each side?


No there is no reason that you can't in theory. But first of all, where exactly to carry it will be an issue, and you might have real challenges with your tension. If you carry it before or after the border YOs (which is really your only choice given what you are trying to achieve), it will be hard to control the size of the YOs and keep them consistent. At least it seems that way to me.

And then since stoles often flip to the wrong side when being worn as being draped around your body, I personally wouldn't want to have that unavoidable line on the wrong side right at each border where it meets the twig section. Because you'd have to wrap the two colors around each other as they were being carried, right? Have you done this before with this kind of stole construction? I have not, so maybe you know a magic trick I don't to make that line disappear! If so, please share!

You sort of have to weigh the look on the right side, which would certainly be lovely, with that band on the wrong side showing from time to time and the trickiness of the tension issue when carrying the yarn.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Just ordered my yarn from Knitpicks. I am currently working on the tree of life workshop here on KP. I downloaded the Ashton and planned to knit it after the tree of life but I think I will try to KAL with all of you on the Nanciann

patsy ruth


----------



## nanciann

Patsy Ruth said:


> Just ordered my yarn from Knitpicks. I am currently working on the tree of life workshop here on KP. I downloaded the Ashton and planned to knit it after the tree of life but I think I will try to KAL with all of you on the Nanciann
> 
> patsy ruth


Welcome! The more the merrier...


----------



## itzzbarb

Patsy and Nanciann, what KnitPicks yarn and colors did you order?


----------



## Ladyabelle

Oh Dee that is a delightful new creation! I couldn't resist, have purchased your pattern, and now to find a lovely yarn. Just working on my first lace creation, after hesitating and watching the forum for this past year. Now I am ready to join Dee's Lace Party Girls!


----------



## umozabeads

I am going way out of my color zone with this one, I am doing this in knit plcks palette in merlot heather. It is very warm looking and makes the stitching stand out. Umoza


----------



## EqLady

Just finished my swatch using white heritage silk. I used a 10.5 for cast on and 9 for cast off. It looks equally stretchy on each end but I'll pin it out tomorrow to be sure.


----------



## EqLady

umozabeads said:


> I am going way out of my color zone with this one, I am doing this in knit plcks palette in merlot heather. It is very warm looking and makes the stitching stand out. Umoza


I had to go to the web and check it out. - that is a beautiful color!


----------



## nanciann

Ladyabelle said:


> Oh Dee that is a delightful new creation! I couldn't resist, have purchased your pattern, and now to find a lovely yarn. Just working on my first lace creation, after hesitating and watching the forum for this past year. Now I am ready to join Dee's Lace Party Girls!


You are so welcome...Don't be afraid to ask questions...someone is always around to answer...Be sure to read the pattern thoroughly. Most questions are already answered in the pattern. Dee makes things very clear...but if you are unsure of something...Just ask...


----------



## nanciann

itzzbarb said:


> Patsy and Nanciann, what KnitPicks yarn and colors did you order?


I test knit the pattern using Knitting Notions Classic Merino Hand dyed Super wash Sock yarn. It is in Antique Rose. However, Knit Picks has many lovely choices in dozens of colors. If you use a hand dyed yarn, the pattern explains how to knit with those skeins to keep from getting stripes in the change of skeins section.


----------



## nanciann

umozabeads said:


> I am going way out of my color zone with this one, I am doing this in knit plcks palette in merlot heather. It is very warm looking and makes the stitching stand out. Umoza


Oh that is a beautiful color. It will be amazing.


----------



## nanciann

EqLady said:


> Just finished my swatch using white heritage silk. I used a 10.5 for cast on and 9 for cast off. It looks equally stretchy on each end but I'll pin it out tomorrow to be sure.


That should work well. I worked with US4 but cast on/bind off I used US8...Swatching is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## britgirl

I test knit Nanciann in Knitpicks Palette, cream colourway and was very happy with the stole.

Sue


nanciann said:


> I test knit the pattern using Knitting Notions Classic Merino Hand dyed Super wash Sock yarn. It is in Antique Rose. However, Knit Picks has many lovely choices in dozens of colors. If you use a hand dyed yarn, the pattern explains how to knit with those skeins to keep from getting stripes in the change of skeins section.


----------



## stevieland

Ladyabelle said:


> Oh Dee that is a delightful new creation! I couldn't resist, have purchased your pattern, and now to find a lovely yarn. Just working on my first lace creation, after hesitating and watching the forum for this past year. Now I am ready to join Dee's Lace Party Girls!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Lace Party Girls!!! I love it!

I am so glad you joined us. Truly. Wait until you finish this, block and see what you have created. I can't wait to hear about your reaction. You will be totally hooked!


----------



## Munchn

I ordered my yarn too and am excited!


----------



## cgcharles

Hello everyone. I also purchased this pattern and I am using the off white cashmere from the Suntek store website. I got about an inch into the pattern and decided I would like to add beads. Is anyone else adding beads and at what point? I purchased some beautiful crystal beads to use. It will go with my nieces wedding dress.


----------



## Munchn

Oh, beads are a great touch. I'm in.


----------



## umozabeads

I am experimenting with adding size 6 beads on the yarn overs


----------



## nanciann

I'll be waiting to see what the beaded stoles look like...I have been thinking along those lines...


----------



## Dreamfli

I think I will try beads too but maybe on the second one. This pattern is great! I haven't done any with beads, any tips?


----------



## mamiepooh

I'm staying home sick today. The moment I move my head, I feel dizzy.
Not been able to knit since Sunday as I cannot fix my attention on anything without having nausea. Decided to take a day off and rest. The long weekend will help... I hope!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

itzzbarb said:


> Patsy and Nanciann, what KnitPicks yarn and colors did you order?


I ordered stroll tonal in thunderstruck. I wanted a pretty basic color for my first REAL lace project. I am excited. This is going to be fun.


----------



## nanciann

Patsy Ruth said:


> I ordered stroll tonal in thunderstruck. I wanted a pretty basic color for my first REAL lace project. I am excited. This is going to be fun.


Do you mean Thunderhead? That's a lovely delicate shade and will look beautiful.


----------



## AlderRose

MamiPooh,
When we're too sick to knit, we are SICK! We hope you take lots of naps and drink lots of fluid and feel better soon. My old doctor would have said that if you feel dizzy when you move your head, then don't move your head.


----------



## Dreamfli

mamiepooh said:


> I'm staying home sick today. The moment I move my head, I feel dizzy.
> Not been able to knit since Sunday as I cannot fix my attention on anything without having nausea. Decided to take a day off and rest. The long weekend will help... I hope!


Sorry you are feeling so bad, my husband really worries about me when I am too sick to knit. Hope you get to feeling better soon.

Sounds like you may have an inner ear infection.


----------



## roed2er

Currently with my Mom as she has more heart surgery but as soon as I get to a computer and printer --- this will be a perfect treat for myself. Can hardly wait! Debi


----------



## CathyAnn

cgcharles said:


> Hello everyone. I also purchased this pattern and I am using the off white cashmere from the Suntek store website. I got about an inch into the pattern and decided I would like to add beads. Is anyone else adding beads and at what point? I purchased some beautiful crystal beads to use. It will go with my nieces wedding dress.


The shawl will be gorgeous with a wedding dress.


----------



## CathyAnn

Patsy Ruth said:


> I ordered stroll tonal in thunderstruck. I wanted a pretty basic color for my first REAL lace project. I am excited. This is going to be fun.


I think that is the most beautiful gray yarn I've ever seen! Your Nanciann will be so beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## paints4Him

Finally got my pattern downloaded and printed out. Next to have fun picking out yarn, but now my dilemma is who is going to receive this after I'm finished? .... Daughter, son's girlfriend, sister-in-laws (2)..... ???

Well, I just know that it will be beautiful and can't wait to see it come into being on my very own needles and then when I'm done....and then there's the blocking. I've never done that before but I guess I'll be learning that, too.

Thank you, Dee, for the beautiful design and your encouragement. 

Georgia


----------



## mamiepooh

Georgia, welcome in our group of Shawlettes. Have a look at my first lace project. Of course it was a Dee pattern.

Then the feeling you get when your shawl is finish is so incredible, it is difficult to explain. We'll be there for you, don't you worry.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157500-1.html


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> I'm staying home sick today. The moment I move my head, I feel dizzy.
> Not been able to knit since Sunday as I cannot fix my attention on anything without having nausea. Decided to take a day off and rest. The long weekend will help... I hope!


I'm so sorry you don't feel good. Like Rosalie said, if you're too sick to knit, that is SICK. Feel better soon.


----------



## stevieland

paints4Him said:


> Finally got my pattern downloaded and printed out. Next to have fun picking out yarn, but now my dilemma is who is going to receive this after I'm finished? .... Daughter, son's girlfriend, sister-in-laws (2)..... ???
> 
> Well, I just know that it will be beautiful and can't wait to see it come into being on my very own needles and then when I'm done....and then there's the blocking. I've never done that before but I guess I'll be learning that, too.
> 
> Thank you, Dee, for the beautiful design and your encouragement.
> 
> Georgia


Georgia, you are very welcome. It will be beautiful... and the blocking is a bit of a pain but well worth it for the end result... it is the most exciting part, that moment when you put in the last pin, straighten up (which takes some of us longer than others!) and look at your handiwork and go WOW WOW WOW!!! I am the Knitting Queen!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Katsch

stevieland said:


> Georgia, you are very welcome. It will be beautiful... and the blocking is a bit of a pain but well worth it for the end result... it is the most exciting part, that moment when you put in the last pin, straighten up (which takes some of us longer than others!) and look at your handiwork and go WOW WOW WOW!!! I am the Knitting Queen!!! Woo Hoo!!!


I can't wait for that feeling! I really need the lesson in blocking :?


----------



## itzzbarb

Dee, I am looking at yarns online. The Hedgehog Fibres Twisted Sock has me curious. She says the yarn is dyed so the color does not stripe or pool. If I used this yarn, would I still need to do the blending skeins thing?

Thanks!


----------



## CathyAnn

Katsch said:


> I can't wait for that feeling! I really need the lesson in blocking :?


If you go to the Ashton Knit-A-Long, go to page 5 and scroll down. Dee gives an excellent demonstration in pictures about blocking. Although the shawl she's blocking in the pictures is for a triangle shaped shawl, the principles are the same for a rectangular shaped shawl.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html

The edges need to be as straight as possible, and the points pulled out evenly. Even if you don't have wires, using a yard stick or some straight edge is a great help, and measure so that everything is parallel and equal. Sometimes doing all of that takes awhile, and I keep a spray bottle of water to keep the shawl damp until I'm through pinning, measuring and adjusting.


----------



## stevieland

Just because the yarn is dyed to not stripe or pool doesn't mean that two skeins will be a perfect match unfortunately. My two skeins of Hedgehog looked pretty much exactly the same in the hank... but once I started knitting them up, I saw that there was enough of a color difference that I might not be happy with just dropping one skein and starting to knit with the next. So I did the blending thing, but only on 12 rows.

So I think if you get that yarn, read the last pages regarding the skein blending and do your swatch of each as I mention. You can always use the swatch you did for your cast on/bind off tension test as one your swatch with skein 1 and then just knit up some stockinette for a second swatch with skein 2. Then hold them right next to each other and see what you think.

I think that yarn is closer between skeins than other yarns (Tosh Merino light and anything my Malabrigo, I'm looking at you guys!) but you are better safe than sorry.

That being said, I was indeed impressed with how the Hedgehog did not pool at all. That dyeing is really great.



itzzbarb said:


> Dee, I am looking at yarns online. The Hedgehog Fibres Twisted Sock has me curious. She says the yarn is dyed so the color does not stripe or pool. If I used this yarn, would I still need to do the blending skeins thing?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## roed2er

The samples I am seeing are solid or subtle tonal -- my sister gifted me with 950 yards of brightly varigated Malabrigio lace in the nostalgia colorway. I am willing to blend the two hanks but do you think I should save this yarn for another project or can I use it here? Thanks! Debi


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> The samples I am seeing are solid or subtle tonal -- my sister gifted me with 950 yards of brightly varigated Malabrigio lace in the nostalgia colorway. I am willing to blend the two hanks but do you think I should save this yarn for another project or can I use it here? Thanks! Debi


I would save the Malabrigo... it is notorious for the skeins being way off... and unless you want a smaller scarf, 950 yards of lace weight will probably not be enough to work the stole at the pattern size. So I would try for a solid or tonal in a fingering or sock weight.


----------



## itzzbarb

Ahhhh....so tonal requires no blending? I am thinking I don't want to fiddle with yarn blending, it will take all I have to knit the stole. KnitPicks has some nice tonal colors. Thank you Dee!


----------



## cmmiller151

Hi Dee,
I recently went to WEBS and just because of the color mix and feel, picked up a cone of. Valley Yarns Rayon Chenille-Space Dyed / 1450YPP. I bought this with nothing in mind just liked the yarn, although A scarf/shawl/stole would be pretty.
My question is, would this be appropriate for the Nanciann? Or any of your other designs? I would like to use this if possible, but will rely on your recommendation completely. Could you please recommend needle size also. Looking forward to doing this KAL. 
Thank you so much, love this stole!
Cathy Miller


----------



## stevieland

itzzbarb said:


> Ahhhh....so tonal requires no blending? I am thinking I don't want to fiddle with yarn blending, it will take all I have to knit the stole. KnitPicks has some nice tonal colors. Thank you Dee!


Anything that is hand dyed can require blending. Most tonal yarns are hand dyed, and looking at the KnitPicks site, their tonals are also hand dyed. All tonal means is that the colors used are very close to each other on the color wheel and therefore read more as one color than crazy hand dyed yarn that has, for example, blue and orange and green.

Lace stitches will still show up nicely in tonal hand dyed yarn, but can get lost in extremely variegated hand dyed yarn. So basically, tonal yarn is actually subtly variegated but just not considered super variegated.

All that being said, some companies use processes that make the skeins more consistent. Knit picks has very little variation in their tonal yarns, as I assume that maybe they are dyed in larger batches with more control... I'm not quite sure how it works, but I've used their tonal yarns and have not alternated. It really depends on a lot of factors. But I think that you would be pretty safe not alternating KnitPicks yarn but I can't guarantee it.

Maybe some of you that have more experience with Knit Picks fingering yarn can weigh in on the topic.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

nanciann said:


> Do you mean Thunderhead? That's a lovely delicate shade and will look beautiful.


you are right LOL. At least I got the thunder part right.  I love the color. I hope it is as pretty as the picture.


----------



## itzzbarb

Thanks Dee, they have a gorgeous tonal red I like. Need to think on it though about blending.

I hope everything is OK now with the PDF thing. The last email you sent me last night I accidentally deleted. :/

Barb


----------



## stevieland

cmmiller151 said:


> Hi Dee,
> I recently went to WEBS and just because of the color mix and feel, picked up a cone of. Valley Yarns Rayon Chenille-Space Dyed / 1450YPP. I bought this with nothing in mind just liked the yarn, although A scarf/shawl/stole would be pretty.
> My question is, would this be appropriate for the Nanciann? Or any of your other designs? I would like to use this if possible, but will rely on your recommendation completely. Could you please recommend needle size also. Looking forward to doing this KAL.
> Thank you so much, love this stole!
> Cathy Miller


Hi Cathy! Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but chenille is about the worst yarn you can use for something like this. That yarn will "worm" which means that it does not knit up smoothly like you want it to. Also, you would not be able to block it properly to open up the lace, and all the texture of the design would be lost in the chenille.

So I don't think that yarn would work for any intricate lace designs to be frank, at least not any of the kinds of designs that I have. You may consider maybe a simple stockinette stole or scarf with a garter border. Or a very simple and open lace stitch that was not too complex. Also, I had a scarf book a while back where you knitted up a scarf in chenille and then put it in the dryer, and it came out looking like crushed velvet. That looked totally cool!

You might consider any fingering weight yarn containing wool, or bamboo, wool/silk blends, cashmere, would be fine. And even good ol' acrylic would work although it would not be my first choice and would have to be blocked completely differently, which we can walk you through if necessary.


----------



## stevieland

itzzbarb said:


> Thanks Dee, they have a gorgeous tonal red I like. Need to think on it though about blending.
> 
> I hope everything is OK now with the PDF thing. The last email you sent me last night I accidentally deleted. :/
> 
> Barb


I sent you an email an hour or so ago. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

umozabeads said:


> I am going way out of my color zone with this one, I am doing this in knit plcks palette in merlot heather. It is very warm looking and makes the stitching stand out. Umoza


Can i ask how much u ordered..not nosy just.. wondered how much its gonna take ..Thank u


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Just downloaded my copy of the pattern. It is sitting on my desk top just waiting for some yummy yarn from KnitPicks. I will print it so I can mark on the pattern as I knit. 

Beautiful design Dee, as all of your patterns are. This will be my first but I have plans for the Ashton after this one. I am going to do this one first because of the KAL.


----------



## nanciann

Oh my goodness! I have been off for a few hours (doing the dentist thing) and all kinds of things have been happening here...Thank goodness our Dee is on the ball and sharp as a tack...Can't beat her input...


----------



## umozabeads

I purchased 6 balls to be safe because I am altering the length. And width. This yarn is really nice to work with and it blocks superbly


----------



## EqLady

mamiepooh said:


> I'm staying home sick today. The moment I move my head, I feel dizzy.
> Not been able to knit since Sunday as I cannot fix my attention on anything without having nausea. Decided to take a day off and rest. The long weekend will help... I hope!


Sorry you are sick - hope you soon feel well enough to knit and not well enough to go to work!


----------



## britgirl

I test knit this in Knitpicks Palette and had bought 4 balls, used approximately 796 yards. I knit it according to the pattern.

Sue


hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Can i ask how much u ordered..not nosy just.. wondered how much its gonna take ..Thank u


----------



## Katsch

CathyAnn said:


> If you go to the Ashton Knit-A-Long, go to page 5 and scroll down. Dee gives an excellent demonstration in pictures about blocking. Although the shawl she's blocking in the pictures is for a triangle shaped shawl, the principles are the same for a rectangular shaped shawl.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html
> 
> The edges need to be as straight as possible, and the points pulled out evenly. Even if you don't have wires, using a yard stick or some straight edge is a great help, and measure so that everything is parallel and equal. Sometimes doing all of that takes awhile, and I keep a spray bottle of water to keep the shawl damp until I'm through pinning, measuring and adjusting.


Thank you CathyAnn.


----------



## itzzbarb

stevieland said:


> I sent you an email an hour or so ago. Thanks for all your help.


I hate to say it, but the email did not arrive, even in the spam folder.

Just ordered KnitPicks Pallette in Pimento. Now to finish that WIP!


----------



## susantrail

Patsy Ruth said:


> you are right LOL. At least I got the thunder part right.  I love the color. I hope it is as pretty as the picture.


Your yarn and mine are almost twins !


----------



## Bookmiss

I have a couple of questions after reading through the pattern. After casting on, three "set-up" rows (#2-3-4) are garter-stockinette-garter, with markers put in place. I'm not used to counting my cast-on as a row. Is that how it is counted here?

My other question is related. I'm used to creating a balance at the beginning with the finish. Is there to be no "balance" with the three "set-up" rows? I only see one that is knit-purl-knit (row 14 of the pattern) that matches the original "set-up" rows.

Dee, I want you to know that the instructions and pattern are wonderful! I've never seen a pattern with so much help and strategies to use incorporated in it. Thanks so much!

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## umozabeads

Just wanted to report that using beads for the yarn overs is not a good time. I worked several swatches with different sizes of beads and it didn't look good. Going to just knit this one and then design one by randomly placing beads. Umoza .


----------



## marimom

Stevieland, Thank you for your quick response; I guess I will have to play around with the yarns when I receive them and then let you know what I am going to do


----------



## stevieland

Bookmiss said:


> I have a couple of questions after reading through the pattern. After casting on, three "set-up" rows (#2-3-4) are garter-stockinette-garter, with markers put in place. I'm not used to counting my cast-on as a row. Is that how it is counted here?
> 
> My other question is related. I'm used to creating a balance at the beginning with the finish. Is there to be no "balance" with the three "set-up" rows? I only see one that is knit-purl-knit (row 14 of the pattern) that matches the original "set-up" rows.
> 
> Dee, I want you to know that the instructions and pattern are wonderful! I've never seen a pattern with so much help and strategies to use incorporated in it. Thanks so much!
> 
> I hope this makes sense.


I'm so glad you like the pattern! And your questions make perfect sense.

Check out Row 2 of the setup rows. It says PM in two places, which is where you place the markers.

*WARNING!! READING THE FOLLOWING TEXT MAY MAKE YOUR EYES GLAZE OVER AND YOU MAY POSSIBLY FALL ASLEEP!!!* 

Although I know it doesn't seem that way on paper, there's probably more balance in this beginning and end of Nanciann than a lot of stole patterns. That is why I decided to be so precise with the directions. I've seen many stole/scarf patterns worked in one piece say "knit 4 rows" at both the beginning and end with no further instructions as to what kind of cast on or bind off to use. You would think that would be very symmetrical right? But what if you use a cable cast on and a standard bind off? Those ends don't match really. And someone else uses a backwards loop cast on and a Russian Bind off? Those cast ons and bind offs are totally different thicknesses so those 4 rows will look very different indeed on both ends.

Here was my thinking as I designed the pattern... and I am cutting and pasting some of this from a post I made at the beginning of this KAL on a similar topic:

With this stole, the design challenge was to find a cast on and bind off that were super stretchy and that also matched as closely as one can get a cast on and bind off to match. That is harder to find than you think!!!! A lot of hours of swatching went into that. I nearly drove my test knitters crazy.

I wanted the add a little design detail at each end to add a bit of heft to the edges so they would hold a block better and look pretty! But I didn't want to do just straight garter, because when you block it hard like you do with lace, you really get those garter bands sort of forming horizontal stripes and I thought that would detract from the twig design and the borders.

So in order to achieve that, you need to reverse the usual knit the odd rows and purl the evens in order to get a little band of reverse stockinette. The bumps are closer together than the garter and so block as one unit.

The long tail cast is not a very hefty cast on. It is a right side cast on, which is why Row 2 being knitted starts the reverse stockinette process. (As you may already know, with reverse stockinette, the garter bumps are smack next to each other, as opposed to garter stitch, where each garter bump is separated by a knit row, i.e., a row with stockinette looking Vs. Check out the Nanciann garter borders in the pics and you'll see what I mean.)

After knitting WS row 2 as a knit row, your right side will have one garter bump on it. After purling RS row 3 as a purl row, the right side will get another garter bump. When you purl on WS row like you usually would on a stockinette based pattern, you put those Vs back on the RS and so no more garter bumps. So you basically have 2 little bumps of heft at the beginning.

The bind off has a purl row on the right side as the set up row. That gives you one garter bump since you are purling on the RS rather than knitting. I used a modified Russian bind, which is a thick and stretchy bind off, much thicker and stretchier than a standard bind off. Keep in mind that with this kind of bind off, you knit 2 stitches and the put the resulting stitch back on the needle and knit it again so you are really adding another actual row of knitting and a teeny partial row. Also, in the case of the Nanciann pattern, it is a knitted bind off worked on the purl side so that is going to give you another garter bump. And so I didn't need that extra set up row of reverse stockinette... it is already there inherently in the bind off. There are two rows of reverse stockinette now on the bind off edge just like the cast on edge.

Particularly after blocking this bind off process results in an edge that looks very similar to the cast on edge when you factor in that the actual cast on and bind offs themselves result in different thicknesses. They match as closely as humanly possible given the limitations of the fact that the cast on and bind off process in knitting in general is not the same and will never match exactly. The only way to get a true match is to cast on with a provisional cast on, work the stole, bind off and then pick up the live stitches at the cast on end and proceed to bind off in the same way on that end. Since this was a beginner pattern, I thought that a bit advanced and to be frank, I wouldn't even bother to do it myself since even I am not that picky!

*****

And now after all that typing, I'm going to run off to my out of town meeting with the owner of Two Rivers Yarns in Brunswick, MD, where I am going to do a two day workshop in late June teaching lace design. Since I am using my design process on Nanciann as an example, I think I'll just cut and paste this post and put it in the hand out! So thanks for asking!

I'll leave you all in the hands of my wonderful test knitters who can help you with your questions until I get home tonight.


----------



## nanciann

Whoa! Now what test knitter could follow that act? We will try however.


----------



## britgirl

Doesn't she explain it so well?

Sue


nanciann said:


> Whoa! Now what test knitter could follow that act? We will try however.


----------



## itzzbarb

I am copying and printing her explanation to put with the pattern, even though I am not yet ready to begin knitting. No way will I remember everything, so just being on the safe side.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Are you putting life lines in for this?


----------



## itzzbarb

joaniebeadgood said:


> Are you putting life lines in for this?


I will, when I knit it. After working on several lace projects, it just isn't worth it NOT to place lifelines. I tape the lightweight yarn to the base of my right needle, knit the row, remove the tape and pull the yarn some, then cut the lifeline yarn. You could also measure and cut the lifeline yarn in advance, just cut it long enough. Put the LL on a plain knitted or purled row, and put it on the same row in the pattern set each time, that way you will always know where you are in the pattern if you have to rip back to the LL. Kinda takes the stress out of things.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Thanks. I've heard they can save your sanity!


----------



## itzzbarb

They sure can. I said to tape the lifeline yarn to the base of the right needle....if using circular needles, which I use. If you are using straight needles, you will want to attach it closer to the tip end so you will be able to get to the LL on the left side of the right needle. Clear as mud? lol What you are looking for is to be able to remove the tape on the left side of the knitting so you can grab the LL and pull it through the entire row and leave a good tail on both the right and left sides. The shawl I am working on right now has LL yarns hanging everywhere. lol I have a cone of cheap knitting machine yarn that I use for this purpose. It is very light weight and in a color I usually don't knit with.


----------



## nanciann

A note: When using a lifeline be sure to use removable markers or be sure not to run the lifeline through the markers. If I use markers...I sometimes leave them on and just add new ones after the LL.


----------



## itzzbarb

Great reminder Nanciann! I have put my markers on the life line several times, and it is a pain in the neck, plus your markers are stuck on that row unless you frog. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mlw2504

itzzbarb said:


> I will, when I knit it. After working on several lace projects, it just isn't worth it NOT to place lifelines. I tape the lightweight yarn to the base of my right needle, knit the row, remove the tape and pull the yarn some, then cut the lifeline yarn. You could also measure and cut the lifeline yarn in advance, just cut it long enough. Put the LL on a plain knitted or purled row, and put it on the same row in the pattern set each time, that way you will always know where you are in the pattern if you have to rip back to the LL. Kinda takes the stress out of things.


Thanks! I will give your method of attaching the yarn to the needle with tape.
Mary


----------



## Bookmiss

Thanks for the detailed exclamation. It really helped me understand and learn. You put such thought into your design!

I did knit my swatch, and the results were just as they were supposed to be.
I'm using Elann's Peruvian Baby Silk (80% alpaca, 20% silk). A concern I'm facing is that the skeins are only 100 meters (108 yards) long so I'm going to be joining another skein about 7 times. Because I want to keep the border lacy, I'm thinking about joining the new yarn before or after the border. I think the ends would be better hidden within the main body. What are your thoughts?


----------



## CathyAnn

Bookmiss said:


> Thanks for the detailed exclamation. It really helped me understand and learn. You put such thought into your design!
> 
> I did knit my swatch, and the results were just as they were supposed to be.
> I'm using Elann's Peruvian Baby Silk (80% alpaca, 20% silk). A concern I'm facing is that the skeins are only 100 meters (108 yards) long so I'm going to be joining another skein about 7 times. Because I want to keep the border lacy, I'm thinking about joining the new yarn before or after the border. I think the ends would be better hidden within the main body. What are your thoughts?


I agree with you 100%. I'd do it where there's stockinette.


----------



## nanciann

I agree with both you and CathyAnn. You didn't mention the color ... Is it a tonal or solid? If so, there should be no problem.


----------



## AlderRose

Bookmiss said:


> Thanks for the detailed exclamation. It really helped me understand and learn. You put such thought into your design!
> 
> I did knit my swatch, and the results were just as they were supposed to be.
> I'm using Elann's Peruvian Baby Silk (80% alpaca, 20% silk). A concern I'm facing is that the skeins are only 100 meters (108 yards) long so I'm going to be joining another skein about 7 times. Because I want to keep the border lacy, I'm thinking about joining the new yarn before or after the border. I think the ends would be better hidden within the main body. What are your thoughts?


What method of joining yarn do you use? Each knitter seems to have his/her favorite method. Mine is a variation of the Russian Join. I follow the directions for that method, except before I pull the loose ends into the main length of yarn, I taper them by clipping bits 2 inches and 1 inch from the end of the loose ends, that way there is a taper to the join and no loose ends remain to be woven in.


----------



## sanaylor

I'm stuck on what yarn to get. I was thinking about trying a bamboo blend. Anyone have any recommendations for a fingering bamboo?


----------



## nanciann

sanaylor said:


> I'm stuck on what yarn to get. I was thinking about trying a bamboo blend. Anyone have any recommendations for a fingering bamboo?


I used a fingering weight for a summer top. Pediwick (Knit One, Crochet Too).
I found this very stretchy and a bit heavier than I would like. It also has a tendency to stretch widthwise...The pattern recommended using a size 7 needle (I think) and I used a size 5...in order to get it the size I wanted. I have not blocked this yet..so I don't know how it would take to that aspect. Don't know if that would help you as I have never used this product for a stole or shawl.

The stitch definition is lovely and it looks very neat before any blocking.


----------



## elaine_1

I have eight balls of 2 - fine-sport-baby weight yarn. 30% wool 65% acrylic 5% lurex. says to use size 3mm needles. Its beautiful wool would it be suitable for this stole. Elaine


----------



## nanciann

elaine_1 said:


> I have eight balls of 2 - fine-sport-baby weight yarn. 3% wool 65% acrylic 5% lurex. says to use size 3mm needles. Its beautiful wool would it be suitable for this stole. Elaine


I will have to let someone else advise you on that. I have never used acrylic and I know that it takes a different block than with a wool blend. Sue has worked with acrylics...Perhaps she can inform you on that.
Do you mean 30% wool? If it has that much wool it may be just fine.


----------



## elaine_1

sorry about that, yes I did mean 30% wool
and it has 278.9 yards per ball


----------



## nanciann

elaine_1 said:


> sorry about that, yes I did mean 30% wool
> and it has 278.9 yards per ball


One more question...What is the color? Is it solid, tonal or variegated?


----------



## elaine_1

It is very light blue with a silver thread


----------



## nanciann

elaine_1 said:


> It is very light blue with a silver thread


I believe it will be just fine. I would try it. Hope I am not giving you the wrong answer here. Maybe you should wait to start it until Dee or someone with more experience with acrylics gets a chance to answer.

Dee should be back this evening..


----------



## elaine_1

Thanks nanciann, Its 10pm here in the UK so maybe it will have to wait till tomorrow before I start. I think it is thinner than the recommended so I don't want to make a start and find out I'm way off. lol


nanciann said:


> I believe it will be just fine. I would try it. Hope I am not giving you the wrong answer here. Maybe you should wait to start it until Dee or someone with more experience with acrylics gets a chance to answer.
> 
> Dee should be back this evening..


----------



## britgirl

Actually it's Rosalie (PacificRose) who is the expert for blocking acrylics. I haven't been brave enough yet to try with acrylics.

Sue


nanciann said:


> I will have to let someone else advise you on that. I have never used acrylic and I know that it takes a different block than with a wool blend. Sue has worked with acrylics...Perhaps she can inform you on that.
> Do you mean 30% wool? If it has that much wool it may be just fine.


----------



## nanciann

britgirl said:


> Actually it's Rosalie (PacificRose) who is the expert for blocking acrylics. I haven't been brave enough yet to try with acrylics.
> 
> Sue


Oh Sue, I am so sorry...I was sure you were the expert on that...


----------



## britgirl

That's ok. I wish I was the expert. Actually I will eagerly await what Rosalie says for future reference. I know she has mentioned this at various times, but can't remember where, but she sure knows how to work with the acrylics.
Sue



nanciann said:


> Oh Sue, I am so sorry...I was sure you were the expert on that...


----------



## Bookmiss

It is a solid dark blue, not quite navy.


----------



## nanciann

britgirl said:


> That's ok. I wish I was the expert. Actually I will eagerly await what Rosalie says for future reference. I know she has mentioned this at various times, but can't remember where, but she sure knows how to work with the acrylics.
> Sue


I will copy and paste that away for reference, as well. I want to try it one of these days.


----------



## nanciann

Bookmiss said:


> It is a solid dark blue, not quite navy.


That sounds lovely and the joins should not show if you use the right join.

I use the spit splice... I am not sure if this works on anything but wool though....Rosalie uses the Russian join...


----------



## AlderRose

elaine_1 said:


> I have eight balls of 2 - fine-sport-baby weight yarn. 30% wool 65% acrylic 5% lurex. says to use size 3mm needles. Its beautiful wool would it be suitable for this stole. Elaine


I don't know for sure if there's enough wool to hold the block. That lurex concerns me for the Steam Blocking I do with Acrylics. I'd do two swatches and block one the regular way and steam one to see which works the best.... or better yet, wait for Dee's expert advice.


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose said:


> I don't know for sure if there's enough wool to hold the block. That lurex concerns me for the Steam Blocking I do with Acrylics. I'd do two swatches and block one the regular way and steam one to see which works the best.... or better yet, wait for Dee's expert advice.


Thanks Rosalie...


----------



## EqLady

Regarding the wool, lurex, acrylic blend, I think that's too much acrylic to block the regular way, and I don't have a clue about steam blocking lurex - would steam dull that fiber? I know past discussions from the expert blockers have concluded that up to 25% synthetic combined with a natural fiber holds regular blocking very well.


----------



## EqLady

300 mile round trip in the car today for a meeting - too pooped to start something new...tomorrow I think.


----------



## stevieland

elaine_1 said:


> I have eight balls of 2 - fine-sport-baby weight yarn. 30% wool 65% acrylic 5% lurex. says to use size 3mm needles. Its beautiful wool would it be suitable for this stole. Elaine


Can you tell us exactly what the name of the yarn is, the company that manufactures it, the yardage per skein and the weight per skein? I need all that data in order to best advise you so I can look up the yarn and see what what it is exactly. Thanks!


----------



## stevieland

Bookmiss said:


> Thanks for the detailed exclamation. It really helped me understand and learn. You put such thought into your design!
> 
> I did knit my swatch, and the results were just as they were supposed to be.
> I'm using Elann's Peruvian Baby Silk (80% alpaca, 20% silk). A concern I'm facing is that the skeins are only 100 meters (108 yards) long so I'm going to be joining another skein about 7 times. Because I want to keep the border lacy, I'm thinking about joining the new yarn before or after the border. I think the ends would be better hidden within the main body. What are your thoughts?


I'm glad it helped! Although I was afraid that I might hear you screaming once you saw how long my explanation was!

Don't worry about the joins. Just do it anywhere on the right side in the middle of one of those k7 sections. You can do it right after or before the borders too if you like, sort of where I did it in the Blending Skeins section.

That is pretty yarn with a nice drape if I recall.


----------



## elaine_1

Ok The yarn is ( ice yarns, LOREN WOOL-50g balls - 255m 30%wool 65% Acrylic and 5%lurex - number 2 fine - suggests size 3 mm/us3 needles. I think the yardage is 278.9 yds. I have 8 balls )


 stevieland said:


> Can you tell us exactly what the name of the yarn is, the company that manufactures it, the yardage per skein and the weight per skein? I need all that data in order to best advise you so I can look up the yarn and see what what it is exactly. Thanks!


----------



## mlw2504

I did my swatch with #5 needle and came up with 6.5 stitches per inch. Should I use a #6 needle. I am using Knit Picks Stoll in the wine tasting color way.

Mary


----------



## elaine_1

I am really ready to start this now, can anyone advise me re the yarn if it will be ok to go ahead. Thank You


elaine_1 said:


> Ok The yarn is ( ice yarns, LOREN WOOL-50g balls - 255m 30%wool 65% Acrylic and 5%lurex - number 2 fine - suggests size 3 mm/us3 needles. I think the yardage is 278.9 yds. I have 8 balls )


----------



## EqLady

elaine_1 said:


> I am really ready to start this now, can anyone advise me re the yarn if it will be ok to go ahead. Thank You


Elaine, my personal opinion is that with 65% acrylic you will have to block the acrylic way (with steam) rather than wet blocking as for natural fiber, given the low percentage of wool. If I were you, I would knit a small swatch and try steam blocking it to see how it affects the lurex. I'm assuming that's a sparkle or shine (the internet picture wasn't very good) and the steam could dull that. The only way you will know for sure is to try it.


----------



## EqLady

OK, I've done my swatch and hurriedly (and not very well) pinned out dry. It seems equally stretchy on each end. Is this what it should look like?


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady said:


> Elaine, my personal opinion is that with 65% acrylic you will have to block the acrylic way (with steam) rather than wet blocking as for natural fiber, given the low percentage of wool. If I were you, I would knit a small swatch and try steam blocking it to see how it affects the lurex. I'm assuming that's a sparkle or shine (the internet picture wasn't very good) and the steam could dull that. The only way you will know for sure is to try it.


I agree. I don't think there's enough wool in your yarn to get it to take the standard block. Unless you are willing to spend time with damp towels and an iron, steaming your Nanciann, I'd choose a different yarn. On the other hand, once a shawl made of acrylic yarn is blocked using steam, you shouldn't have to block it again. Which brings up another question. Is the yarn machine washable?


----------



## cindye6556

I can already tell that blocking mine is going to be fun...NOT! With the humidity levels running about 5% here in southern Colorado the spray bottle is going to be my new best friend.


----------



## AlderRose

cindye6556 said:


> I can already tell that blocking mine is going to be fun...NOT! With the humidity levels running about 5% here in southern Colorado the spray bottle is going to be my new best friend.


Do you have blocking wires? If so, you could run the wires thru the points along both edges, gathering them as you go, which would keep your stole in a damp lump longer. With that humidity, your spray bottle is going to get used no matter what!


----------



## nanciann

cindye6556 said:


> I can already tell that blocking mine is going to be fun...NOT! With the humidity levels running about 5% here in southern Colorado the spray bottle is going to be my new best friend.


I live in Arizona and when I block I only squeeze the shawl with my hands ...it's almost dripping when I take it to the blocking squares... I don't put it in a towel and squeeze it... I also keep the spray bottle handy. It takes time to pin it out and I need every drop of moisture I can get to finish the job.


----------



## cindye6556

Blocking wires and pins. This will be the first "large" project though, so will probably be back asking for advice. Have ordered the yarn (knit picks gloss) and am anxiously awaiting it's arrival.


----------



## stevieland

elaine_1 said:


> Ok The yarn is ( ice yarns, LOREN WOOL-50g balls - 255m 30%wool 65% Acrylic and 5%lurex - number 2 fine - suggests size 3 mm/us3 needles. I think the yardage is 278.9 yds. I have 8 balls )


I just looked up the yarn and I would say that you may wish to try some other yarn. There is quite a bit of the silver lurex in it.. I see that there are bands of it... and it is just an unknown how it would steam block, because I know with that much acrylic it will not wet block properly. But given lurex is a yarn made of plastic-coated aluminum filaments, I would speculate that it would not hold up to heat blocking, which is what you have to do with acrylic, as it it might actually melt.

That being said, you may wish to do your swatch for the cast on/bind off tension and then try to pin out some scallops and steam block it and see what happens.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> OK, I've done my swatch and hurriedly (and not very well) pinned out dry. It seems equally stretchy on each end. Is this what it should look like?


Pretty much. I think the bottom edge has a tad more stretch... that's the cast on edge, right? but it is pretty close so I would go ahead and start, but make a note to bind off a teeny bit looser to compensate.


----------



## stevieland

cindye6556 said:


> I can already tell that blocking mine is going to be fun...NOT! With the humidity levels running about 5% here in southern Colorado the spray bottle is going to be my new best friend.


You'd be surprised by how long these things stay wet even with low humidity. But still, you will certainly be spraying it a bit.


----------



## stevieland

mlw2504 said:


> I did my swatch with #5 needle and came up with 6.5 stitches per inch. Should I use a #6 needle. I am using Knit Picks Stoll in the wine tasting color way.
> 
> Mary


Did you measure the gauge after wet blocking the swatch?


----------



## elaine_1

Thank you for that, I will have to look on line. I went into town today and all they are selling is acrylic yarn and two colours of wool sock yarn but the colours were horrendous so on that note, can anyone recommend something from yarn paradise as I am watching the pennies. thankyou. Elaine


----------



## stevieland

elaine_1 said:


> Thank you for that, I will have to look on line. I went into town today and all they are selling is acrylic yarn and two colours of wool sock yarn but the colours were horrendous so on that note, can anyone recommend something from yarn paradise as I am watching the pennies. thankyou. Elaine


I see that Yarn Paradise has mostly the higher end yarns that will be a bit expensive. I looked at their fingering weight yarns and other than the Berroco Ultra Alpaca Fine 1214 which would cost under $20 USD for the whole project 433 yards per skein... most of them would be either not appropriate or quite a bit more. Then you would have to factor in shipping, which I think would be a bit pricey for you since that site is in the US.

Have you looked at Knit Picks online? They do have some nice yarns and are very reasonable. Here is a link to the Knit Picks yarns at an online yarn shop in the UK called Great British yarns http://www.greatbritishyarns.co.uk/acatalog/Knit_Picks_Sock_Weight_Yarns.html

I linked directly to the KP sock yarns... that tonal Stroll at the bottom is very nice. According to my google search, they are the only shop in the UK that has the KPs yarns and I thought the shipping cost might be a lot less for you.

Can some of y'all that have used the KnitPicks yarns step in from here?

Also.... Keep in mind that you could use acrylic, you would just have to block it with the steam process and "kill" the acrylic. We can help you with that if need be. It is just the Lurex in your other yarn that is an unknown.


----------



## nrc1940

I have a question on row 9. It's in the 6 stitch section after the heavy blue line. Up to the 9th row it has been a 6 stitch section (either knit or purl depending on which direction your working). On row 9 it says to knit 5, then k2tog. That would be 7 stitches. It looks like I'll run into the same thing on rows 11, 13, and 15.

I've been so muddle-headed the last couple of days that I'm sure it's just some little thing I'm not seeing.


----------



## mlw2504

No, I did not wet block it? Should I do that?


----------



## stevieland

nrc1940 said:


> I have a question on row 9. It's in the 6 stitch section after the heavy blue line. Up to the 9th row it has been a 6 stitch section (either knit or purl depending on which direction your working). On row 9 it says to knit 5, then k2tog. That would be 7 stitches. It looks like I'll run into the same thing on rows 11, 13, and 15.
> 
> I've been so muddle-headed the last couple of days that I'm sure it's just some little thing I'm not seeing.


Not a problem. Row 9's k2tog decrease positioned next to the pattern repeat grabs its second stitch from the other side of the repeat. So the stitch count across the row is not affected, it just has to do with the way the stitches work out around the "box." Also, Row 11's last stitch of those six will grab its stitch from the other side of the repeat as well. In rows 13 and 15, the yarn overs don't grab any stitches from the previous row so although it appears there are seven stitches there, there are still 6. Does that make sense?


----------



## nrc1940

Yes thank you so much. I didn't want to get something wrong.



stevieland said:


> Not a problem. Row 9's k2tog decrease positioned next to the pattern repeat grabs its second stitch from the other side of the repeat. So the stitch count across the row is not affected, it just has to do with the way the stitches work out around the "box." Also, Row 11's last stitch of those six will grab its stitch from the other side of the repeat as well. In rows 13 and 15, the yarn overs don't grab any stitches from the previous row so although it appears there are seven stitches there, there are still 6. Does that make sense?


----------



## stevieland

mlw2504 said:


> No, should I do that?


If you look at the first page of the pattern, it says "5 st = 1 inch blocked (gauge is not critical with this project)."

Most of the time, in almost any pattern, the gauge will be for a blocked item if that item requires blocking. In this case, particularly since it is lace, it will always indeed require blocking.

And so why would I say that "Gauge is not important... etc?" Because with lace, you are using a much larger needle than is on the yarn tag since you want an open fabric, not a dense one like you would want on a sweater or socks. Some people like a looser and more open looking lace, and would use a larger needle, and some people like a denser lace with more definition between the actual knitted stitches (the positive space) and the yarn over holes (the negative space). It is a personal choice. So if you like a more open looking lace then mine, you would go up a needle size or two. Or if your yarn was different than mine, your yarn might look better using a bigger or smaller needle. As you get more experienced with your lace knitting, you can start knitting up yarn and just tell by why you see unblocked if it is the way you would like it when it is blocked. But it takes quite few shawls under your belt to get to that point,

Now why do I even bother to give the gauge?? It is more to give people a guide, particularly beginners. it is not written in stone by any means. It is also a way to cover my butt, to be frank, so if someone's gauge is way off and they don't get the same results pictured, they can't blame me! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Are you using fingering weight yarn by the way? If so, and you are using US 5 or 6 needles, I wouldn't be too concerned about the gauge, but more concerned about matching the tension of the cast on and bind off.


----------



## britgirl

I couldn't get that link to work, but did manage with the following one:

http://www.greatbritishyarns.co.uk/

I used the Knitpicks Palette for my test knit Nanciann and was quite happy with it. I had planned using one of their tonal yarns, but unfortunately it got lost in the mail. I have used Knitpicks fingering, sock and lace yarns and have always been quite happy with them.

Sue



stevieland said:


> I see that Yarn Paradise has mostly the higher end yarns that will be a bit expensive. I looked at their fingering weight yarns and other than the Berroco Ultra Alpaca Fine 1214 which would cost under $20 USD for the whole project 433 yards per skein... most of them would be either not appropriate or quite a bit more. Then you would have to factor in shipping, which I think would be a bit pricey for you since that site is in the US.
> 
> Have you looked at Knit Picks online? They do have some nice yarns and are very reasonable. Here is a link to the Knit Picks yarns at an online yarn shop in the UK called Great British yarns http://www.greatbritishyarns.co.uk/acatalog/Knit_Picks_Sock_Weight_Yarns.html. I linked directly to the KP sock yarns... that tonal Stroll at the bottom is very nice. According to my google search, they are the only shop in the UK that has the KPs yarns and I thought the shipping cost might be a lot less for you.
> 
> Can some of y'all that have used the KnitPicks yarns step in from here?
> 
> Also.... Keep in mind that you could use acrylic, you would just have to block it with the steam process and "kill" the acrylic. We can help you with that if need be. It is just the Lurex in your other yarn that is an unknown.


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> I couldn't get that link to work, but did manage with the following one:


I just fixed it.


----------



## AlderRose

elaine_1 said:


> Thank you for that, I will have to look on line. I went into town today and all they are selling is acrylic yarn and two colours of wool sock yarn but the colours were horrendous so on that note, can anyone recommend something from yarn paradise as I am watching the pennies. thankyou. Elaine


Elaine, I've used KnitPicks yarns and have been quite happy with the results. I've had a couple skeins turn up short on yardage, so make sure you aren't pushing the limits when ordering.

If your fingers are itching to get started and you choose to go with acrylic or maybe a heavier weight wool instead of waiting for yarn to be delivered, we can make either of those work for you. I did a 2nd test knit using a light worsted and it turned out scrumptious. Nanciann is easy to please when it comes to yarn weights.


----------



## mlw2504

stevieland said:


> If you look at the first page of the pattern, it says "5 st = 1 inch blocked (gauge is not critical with this project)."
> 
> Most of the time, in almost any pattern, the gauge will be for a blocked item if that item requires blocking. In this case, particularly since it is lace, it will always indeed require blocking.
> 
> And so why would I say that "Gauge is not important... etc?" Because with lace, you are using a much larger needle than is on the yarn tag since you want an open fabric, not a dense one like you would want on a sweater or socks. Some people like a looser and more open looking lace, and would use a larger needle, and some people like a denser lace with more definition between the actual knitted stitches (the positive space) and the yarn over holes (the negative space). It is a personal choice. So if you like a more open looking lace then mine, you would go up a needle size or two. Or if your yarn was different than mine, your yarn might look better using a bigger or smaller needle. As you get more experienced with your lace knitting, you can start knitting up yarn and just tell by why you see unblocked if it is the way you would like it when it is blocked. But it takes quite few shawls under your belt to get to that point,
> 
> Now why do I even bother to give the gauge?? It is more to give people a guide, particularly beginners. it is not written in stone by any means. It is also a way to cover my butt, to be frank, so if someone's gauge is way off and they don't get the same results pictured, they can't blame me! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Are you using fingering weight yarn by the way? If so, and you are using US 5 or 6 needles, I wouldn't be too concerned about the gauge, but more concerned about matching the tension of the cast on and bind off. Gauge is not important for lace since some people like a more open lace and some less so.


Yes, I am using Stroll Tonal sock yarn fingering weight from Knit Picks.


----------



## stevieland

mlw2504 said:


> Yes, I am using Stroll Tonal sock yarn fingering weight from Knit Picks.


Hi again. I see I cut and pasted a bit of my answer in an odd order at the very end and forgot to delete the last sentence, which made me sound like a lunatic driving the point home! Sorry about that. I just fixed it.

I think with that yarn, you would be fine with either of those two needles. If you know you tend to be a bit of a looser knitter, do the 5s, if you are a tighter knitter, go to the 6s.


----------



## sanaylor

Has anyone used Knipicks Capretta? It is fingering weight 80% fine merino wool, 10% cashmere, and 10% nylon 230 yards per ball. I was looking at several color options. Would it work for this shawl? It doesn't look tonal which I want to avoid.


----------



## britgirl

Yes, I used Capretta for an Alexandra shawlette. I used the Harbor colourway and was very pleased with it. It was very soft and nice to work with. I would imagine it would be fine for this shawl. It is solid, not a tonal.

Here is the link to it if you want to check it out:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77816-1.html

Sue



sanaylor said:


> Has anyone used Knipicks Capretta? It is fingering weight 80% fine merino wool, 10% cashmere, and 10% nylon 230 yards per ball. I was looking at several color options. Would it work for this shawl? It doesn't look tonal which I want to avoid.


----------



## sanaylor

britgirl said:


> Yes, I used Capretta for an Alexandra shawlette. I used the Harbor colourway and was very pleased with it. It was very soft and nice to work with. I would imagine it would be fine for this shawl. It is solid, not a tonal.
> 
> Here is the link to it if you want to check it out:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77816-1.html
> 
> Sue


Your shawl is lovely! This looks a good option for me. Thanks!


----------



## CathyAnn

elaine_1 said:


> Thank you for that, I will have to look on line. I went into town today and all they are selling is acrylic yarn and two colours of wool sock yarn but the colours were horrendous so on that note, can anyone recommend something from yarn paradise as I am watching the pennies. thankyou. Elaine


I looked through Yarn Paradise at super fine yarn (fingering weight), and found nothing suitable. Maybe I missed something??? Most of the yarns have a lot of acrylic in them!

However, I looked at Royal Yarns. They have Cascade 220 fingering weight in a nice selection of colors which is suitable, and it's not expensive. I knit with that and liked it. There are some other yarns there that might be suitable too.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

Maybe I've missed it, but in all the discussion about yarn, I've not seen anyone ask about lace weight yarn for this project. I would like to knit it with lace yarn. 

I have a ball of 50% wool/ 50% silk lace yarn. The ball has 798 yards in it. The ball band suggests US2 needles but I know I'd be using either a US4 or 5.

Do you think this is do-able?

Denise G


----------



## britgirl

Check out page 4 in the thread, where Dee addresses using lace weight.

Sue


KnitQuiltBeader said:


> Maybe I've missed it, but in all the discussion about yarn, I've not seen anyone ask about lace weight yarn for this project. I would like to knit it with lace yarn.
> 
> I have a ball of 50% wool/ 50% silk lace yarn. The ball has 798 yards in it. The ball band suggests US2 needles but I know I'd be using either a US4 or 5.
> 
> Do you think this is do-able?
> 
> Denise G


----------



## itzzbarb

Concerning the Knit Picks yarns... I have ordered Palette in Pimento. It shipped today so it will be here in a few days. This yarn is very budget-minded and others have said they liked working with it and the finished product. I really wanted the Stroll Tonal, but did not want to deal with the blending right now, so maybe another time on that. I figure going into a new pattern, I need as few distractions as possible. Hurrying to finish up the WIP stole so I can get on to the next one.


----------



## mlw2504

Is anyone using Knit Companion for this project?

I just set mine up and will have to use the colored counters to keep track of number of repeats.

Mary


----------



## cheecat

FYI anyone still looking for nice yarn thats not expensive, alpacadirct.com is having a sale on lace weight yarn. Seems to be selling out fast. I looked at the site late last night but was too tired to order. When I went back on this morning, there were less colors available, but there are still a number of lovely colors to choose from. I purchased the camel, ecru and mocha colors, can't wait for them to arrive so I can start this project


----------



## stevieland

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> Maybe I've missed it, but in all the discussion about yarn, I've not seen anyone ask about lace weight yarn for this project. I would like to knit it with lace yarn.
> 
> I have a ball of 50% wool/ 50% silk lace yarn. The ball has 798 yards in it. The ball band suggests US2 needles but I know I'd be using either a US4 or 5.
> 
> Do you think this is do-able?
> 
> Denise G


With 798 yards, you will have a smaller finished shawl at the end and I would doubt would be able to work the pattern size with 798 yards... But if you are okay with a nice larger sized lace scarf, I'm sure you would be fine with the lace weight yarn.


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> Pretty much. I think the bottom edge has a tad more stretch... that's the cast on edge, right? but it is pretty close so I would go ahead and start, but make a note to bind off a teeny bit looser to compensate.


Yes, the bottom edge was the cast on edge. I used a 10 1/2 to cast on and 9 to cast off. Is it worth moving up to 10 for cast off or just concentrate on working loose? Thanks for your help and the lovely design.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Yes, the bottom edge was the cast on edge. I used a 10 1/2 to cast on and 9 to cast off. Is it worth moving up to 10 for cast off or just concentrate on working loose? Thanks for your help and the lovely design.


looking at what you did, I think just a teeny slightly looser bind off on 9s... you will naturally be knitting looser by the end anyways. And you are most welcome!


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, Dee. Time to take a deep breath and get started!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

britgirl said:


> Check out page 4 in the thread, where Dee addresses using lace weight.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. I missed that as I read KP this morning on my small tablet.

Well, since I paid $28.50 US for my one ball of yarn, it would be too expensive for me to buy another ball and not need it all. Guess I need to look for another lace project for this yummy yarn.

Denise G


----------



## mlw2504

Are we supposed to slip the first stitch?

Mary


----------



## stevieland

mlw2504 said:


> Are we supposed to slip the first stitch?
> 
> Mary


No. You just want to follow what the pattern says exactly. There is no slipping of stitches in this pattern. There are certainly reasons to do that in some patterns, but not in this one.


----------



## mlw2504

stevieland said:


> No. You just want to follow what the pattern says exactly. There is no slipping of stitches in this pattern. There are certainly reasons to do that in some patterns, but not in this one.


Thanks. I am on row 2.
Mary


----------



## susantrail

I just checked my swatch with casting on and off. I am going to use a 5 for the main needles, an 11 to cast on and a 9 to cast off. I had to relearn the long tail cast on as I usually just do a knitted cast on. It certainly has a nice finished look.


----------



## piecemaker

Your pattern is beautiful Dee as always. I can't wait to get my yarn and get started. This is just the project I need to get practice so I am brave enough to attempt your other shawls. I have all your patterns but just haven't been brave enough to start one as I have never knitted from charts before. Thanks Dee for another beautiful pattern and the KAL.


----------



## paints4Him

Hi Mamiepoo,

Thank you for the encouragement. I haven't found my yarn yet, but Monday I'll try again. 

Meanwhile, I'll finish the scarf I just started and will probably start a baby blanket for my grandbaby due this September. I've been trying to decide on a pattern and finally decided on one this morning. It will be a very simple diagonal pattern and I'll be using some yarn that I used to make a little baby cardigan. I'm still looking for a baby hat pattern and want to also make some baby booties.
I figured I should at least get that blanket started before I get my Nanciann stole/scarf going or else I may never get the baby layette set done.


----------



## mamiepooh

I'm back to my old self again ... can you hear my needles clicking?


----------



## EqLady

I hear you! Wonderful that you are back to normal.


----------



## britgirl

That's wonderful! Happy Knitting!

Sue


mamiepooh said:


> I'm back to my old self again ... can you hear my needles clicking?


----------



## Chase

Hi all,

I bought a cone of Valley Yarns Merino Tencel (Colrain Lace) from WEBS (www.yarn.com). It has a gorgeous sheen, and the merlot color is gorgeous. It cost $16.95, which is a lot of money...but the cone has 1540 yards of laceweight fiber! You can make a couple of shawlettes or scarves with that.



stevieland said:


> I'd have to second that KnitPicks suggestion. Quite a few test knitters have used KnitPicks for various designs and I've been pretty impressed.
> 
> Also, Cascade 220 fingering is only $4.75 for 220 yards at Webs http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/E9354863-1691-4B3D-9B3A-855EB4FA03E2/productID/F0CEA4A9-5C07-46D5-AFFB-1D53919C774F/?p=220FINGERI8021&gclid=CNmZ3o2olLcCFUkw4Aod7nkAwg That's a good deal!


----------



## stevieland

Mamiepooh, so glad you are back in the saddle!


----------



## susantrail

I just started my second repeat and I can tell this is going to be very pleasurable knit. I love the feel of my yarn (Shalimar Breathless). I think the body will show up well in this yarn. Not as sure about the borders. It may obscure the pattern, but I won't really know until I block it.


----------



## EqLady

susantrail said:


> I just started my second repeat and I can tell this is going to be very pleasurable knit. I love the feel of my yarn (Shalimar Breathless). I think the body will show up well in this yarn. Not as sure about the borders. It may obscure the pattern, but I won't really know until I block it.


That is absolutely my favorite yarn! What color are you using?


----------



## susantrail

The color is Black Truffle, but it's actually a medium grey. I also used Breathless for Dee's Holbrook pattern, in Primula. Isn't it a joy to knit with, and so soft! What yarn have you selected?


----------



## EqLady

I'm using Cascade Heritage Silk again, this time in white (a reaction to knitting Liz in dark garnet). I will definitely use Breathless again though - just waiting for the right project.


----------



## susantrail

I have looked at the heritage silk yarn, but haven't used it yet. I will put it on my list. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> The color is Black Truffle, but it's actually a medium grey. I also used Breathless for Dee's Holbrook pattern, in Primula. Isn't it a joy to knit with, and so soft! What yarn have you selected?


Breathless is one of my favorite yarns ever! I've got some gorgeous sort of peachy terra cotta color and a yellow with some pale orange. I don't know what to do with them yet... but I think I'll save that yellow for for a spring shawl next year. Who knows? Always such a temptation.


----------



## susantrail

Hey Dee, do you think the border on my Nanciann Shawl will block out with the Breathless? The body looks beautiful so far, but the border pattern is getting a little lost. It is kind of a plump yarn. (I am on my second repeat, loving the pattern, of course).


----------



## EqLady

susantrail said:


> I have looked at the heritage silk yarn, but haven't used it yet. I will put it on my list. Thanks for the recommendation.


It knits and blocks beautifully and doesn't split.


----------



## susantrail

Wonderful! And I liked the colors when I checked it out. Too much lovely yarn, too little time


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Hey Dee, do you think the border on my Nanciann Shawl will block out with the Breathless? The body looks beautiful so far, but the border pattern is getting a little lost. It is kind of a plump yarn. (I am on my second repeat, loving the pattern, of course).


It absolutely will block out beautifully. Trust me. Just make sure that you stretch the heck out of it!


----------



## susantrail

As you have been right every time so far I will try not to worry. I will make my Nanciann scream!


----------



## litprincesstwo

Well I'm going to jump in a try lace knitting. I've made several attempts lately, but all were put in time out. I got my pattern this morning and found the yarn this evening. Now just need to wait for it to arrive, Meanwhile I'll practice the long tail cast on as I haven't used it in a long while.


----------



## sanaylor

susantrail said:


> I just started my second repeat and I can tell this is going to be very pleasurable knit. I love the feel of my yarn (Shalimar Breathless). I think the body will show up well in this yarn. Not as sure about the borders. It may obscure the pattern, but I won't really know until I block it.


I was also thinking about using shalimar breathless. The pictures online make the yarn appear to be tonal. I was wanting to avoid tonal on this project. Can you confirm either way?


----------



## susantrail

The two colors of Breathless I have experience with (Primula and Black Truffle) both have very subtle color shading. Very pretty and it does not distract from the pattern. But not a solid color.


----------



## EqLady

sanaylor said:


> I was also thinking about using shalimar breathless. The pictures online make the yarn appear to be tonal. I was wanting to avoid tonal on this project. Can you confirm either way?


Go to the company's website - they do have solid colors; that's what I used before.


----------



## susantrail

Shalimar Yarns call it "stonewashed".


----------



## sanaylor

Thanks for the recommendations on Shalimar. I will check out the website.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

About bamboo yarn. I've been told that 100% bamboo is too stretchy to work well in any type of garment but if you buy a blend it's fine and beautiful.


----------



## sanaylor

joaniebeadgood said:


> About bamboo yarn. I've been told that 100% bamboo is too stretchy to work well in any type of garment but if you buy a blend it's fine and beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## Knit in AZ

Nanciann, did you knit this up on size 4 needles? How wide was your stole? I'm not sure if I want it as wide but don't want to eliminate a repeat -- don't want to complicate things. I'm using a fingering wt. yarn -- Knitpicks Stoll. Finished my other project so want to swatch this week. My job gets in the way of knitting sometimes but no job, no yarn. Thanks for your help.


----------



## nanciann

Knit in AZ said:


> Nanciann, did you knit this up on size 4 needles? How wide was your stole? I'm not sure if I want it as wide but don't want to eliminate a repeat -- don't want to complicate things. I'm using a fingering wt. yarn -- Knitpicks Stoll. Finished my other project so want to swatch this week. My job gets in the way of knitting sometimes but no job, no yarn. Thanks for your help.


I used Knitting Notions Classic Merino Sock Yarn with a US4 needle...Cast on/bind off with US8...After blocking it was 20" x 64"

Stroll comes in sport and fingering...They recommend using a size 1-3 for the fingering...I would swatch to check the cast on/bind off and use the 3 or 4 for the body... But you need to swatch to be sure you get it the way you want it...Each of us knit a little differently....and with different tension.


----------



## mamiepooh

litprincesstwo said:


> Well I'm going to jump in a try lace knitting. I've made several attempts lately, but all were put in time out. I got my pattern this morning and found the yarn this evening. Now just need to wait for it to arrive, Meanwhile I'll practice the long tail cast on as I haven't used it in a long while.


Welcome in the group. Make yourself at home. We'll be there to help you whenever you need.


----------



## pfarley4106

itzzbarb said:


> I am copying and printing her explanation to put with the pattern, even though I am not yet ready to begin knitting. No way will I remember everything, so just being on the safe side.


Great idea. So am I. I'm finally at the border of the shawl I'm working on so I know I'll be ready soon. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## mamiepooh

While waiting for Nanciann pattern, I started "Forest Beauty" shawl with the white cashmere I have left from my Holbrook. Just finished it tonight. Knitting by myself was not as fun as knitting in a KAL. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-beauty

I am so ready for the nanciann now.
At your needles, get set, start !


----------



## merry knitter

Mamiepooh, do you knit in your sleep? LOL!


----------



## pfarley4106

mamiepooh said:


> While waiting for Nanciann pattern, I started "Forest Beauty" shawl with the white cashmere I have left from my Holbrook. Just finished it tonight. Knitting by myself was not as fun as knitting in a KAL.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-beauty
> 
> I am so ready for the nanciann now.
> At your needles, get set, start !


Wow, are you knitting at 60 mph??? Way to go girl!


----------



## britgirl

I test knit my nanciann with Knitpicks Palette in cream colourway. It was a real pleasure to knit, so much so, that I have gotten brave and started another one, this time in Knitpicks Glimmer in black colourway. I have had this yarn for some time, and at times wondered why I had bought black. I thought I would never knit it up, but realized that Nanciann was just the pattern for it. It does not have too much lace in it and is a fairly easy pattern to follow. I think that I may only do 28 rather than the full 30 repeats as the other one was pretty long for me. I'm just happy to know this yarn is finally being knit up.

Sue


----------



## nanciann

britgirl said:


> I test knit my nanciann with Knitpicks Palette in cream colourway. It was a real pleasure to knit, so much so, that I have gotten brave and started another one, this time in Knitpicks Glimmer in black colourway. I have had this yarn for some time, and at times wondered why I had bought black. I thought I would never knit it up, but realized that Nanciann was just the pattern for it. It does not have too much lace in it and is a fairly easy pattern to follow. I think that I may only do 28 rather than the full 30 repeats as the other one was pretty long for me. I'm just happy to know this yarn is finally being knit up.
> 
> Sue


Can't wait to see this one...


----------



## cindye6556

I finally got mine started, and was on row 12 of the pattern when I really took a good look at it, and figured out that I had made a mistake in row 3 of the set up. So frogging I went, and decided I'd have better luck out pulling barb wire for the hog enclosure, and deal with this later.


----------



## mlw2504

I have 2 repeats of the 30 done. I have a question on blocking. If I block it to 20"x70" do I measure from point to point? I am assuming I would, just want to make certain.

Mary


----------



## CathyAnn

I always measure point to point.
______________________________

About doing copy/paste of important things that are said on the KAL, I did that on the Ashton KAL when I first started knitting lace. I always printed them out, and started a folder with them in it as reference. Sometimes after a year and a half, I still refer to some of them, and others, after much practice, the knowledge became part of me.

Those of you who are interested, IMHO, it would be worthwhile to go to the first part of the Ashton KAL and read everything Dee said. Although it was on the Ashton KAL, what she said for the most part is universal for lace knitting. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html


----------



## cdninswe

Sitting on the train going BACK to Montreal - and managed to knit three repeats of my Nanciann...... I am using Tanis Fibre Arts Cashmere silk single ply. Colourway is called Dove - I think I will be ready to blend the two skeins tonight as I have 14 repeats done - and the amount of yarn I have left on original skein looks about right to finish another pattern repeat. This is an excellent train knit Dee.


----------



## stevieland

mlw2504 said:


> I have 2 repeats of the 30 done. I have a question on blocking. If I block it to 20"x70" do I measure from point to point? I am assuming I would, just want to make certain.
> 
> Mary


Yes, measure point to point. The size I blocked it to is meant as a guide for you. Your yarn may want to block bigger or smaller. It really depends on what you are using. Just make sure to stretch it pretty hard in each direction... just be care when stretching the width that you don't overstretch it to the point where the scallops get too small. You can always pin out in all directions and then adjust. These stoles seem to take a bit longer to block than a triangle for some reason, so keep that in mind. It may take a while to get the balance of tension between the width and length just right.


----------



## stevieland

cdninswe said:


> Sitting on the train going BACK to Montreal - and managed to knit three repeats of my Nanciann...... I am using Tanis Fibre Arts Cashmere silk single ply. Colourway is called Dove - I think I will be ready to blend the two skeins tonight as I have 14 repeats done - and the amount of yarn I have left on original skein looks about right to finish another pattern repeat. This is an excellent train knit Dee.


That is really lovely. Glad it is good train knitting... I know you'll be needing quite a bit of that now! By the way, Lorraine "pre blocked" her beginning end because I wanted to look at her edges blocked. Just so you all know that it didn't come off her needles like that!


----------



## CathyAnn

CathyAnn said:


> I always measure point to point.
> ______________________________
> 
> About doing copy/paste of important things that are said on the KAL, I did that on the Ashton KAL when I first started knitting lace. I always printed them out, and started a folder with them in it as reference. Sometimes after a year and a half, I still refer to some of them, and others, after much practice, the knowledge became part of me.
> 
> Those of you who are interested, IMHO, it would be worthwhile to go to the first part of the Ashton KAL and read everything Dee said. Although it was on the Ashton KAL, what she said for the most part is universal for lace knitting. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html


I want to add that the Ashton Shawlette pattern has excellent tips on knitting lace, that would be a big help to first time lace knitters. The certainly were for me! :thumbup: Here's the pattern link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> That is really lovely. Glad it is good train knitting... I know you'll be needing quite a bit of that now! By the way, Lorraine "pre blocked" her beginning end because I wanted to look at her edges blocked. Just so you all know that it didn't come off her needles like that!


Thank you for that - I was beginning to feel very inadequate!


----------



## nanciann

cdninswe said:


> Sitting on the train going BACK to Montreal - and managed to knit three repeats of my Nanciann...... I am using Tanis Fibre Arts Cashmere silk single ply. Colourway is called Dove - I think I will be ready to blend the two skeins tonight as I have 14 repeats done - and the amount of yarn I have left on original skein looks about right to finish another pattern repeat. This is an excellent train knit Dee.


Oh, that will look so very lovely. I'm liking it...mmmmm cashmere and silk....mmmmm. My two most favorite things...


----------



## cdninswe

stevieland said:


> That is really lovely. Glad it is good train knitting... I know you'll be needing quite a bit of that now! By the way, Lorraine "pre blocked" her beginning end because I wanted to look at her edges blocked. Just so you all know that it didn't come off her needles like that!


Oh Spoilsport Dee!!!! but you have to admit it's held it's shape rather well which we were originally concerned about since it is a single ply.....

Now to get on with the blending whilst watching Hanzel and Gretel Witch Hunters!!! (in room movie rental - what would I do without it)


----------



## cdninswe

nanciann said:


> Oh, that will look so very lovely. I'm liking it...mmmmm cashmere and silk....mmmmm. My two most favorite things...


and it knits like a dream - there is only one thing that knits up nicer than this - Qivik (and yes I have that with me on this road trip too) in case I finish Nanciann and want to block it on the hotel floor again!!!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I received my KnitPicks stroll in Thunderhead Tonal today. I am still working on the tree of life in the workshop here on KP but I cannot resist at least doing my swatch today. I will probably switch back and forth on these two. I know I cannot wait to finish tree of life before starting the Nanciann. The yarn is lovely. I am happy with my choice and I think the pattern is beautiful. I am excited to get started. This will be my first Dee pattern but I am sure it won't be my last.


----------



## cdninswe

EqLady said:


> Thank you for that - I was beginning to feel very inadequate!


ohhh no don't be saying that!!!

Just so you know this is what it looks like right now.... big difference between blocked and just knit!!! ( I also block aggressively - especially if the work day has been -er trying.....)


----------



## Patsy Ruth

susantrail said:


> Your yarn and mine are almost twins !


You are right. I love the silver and grey tones. I was away form this forum for a few days trying feverishly to get a few projects to a point where I can start on this one. I think I am going to just start and work on two of them at once. Just can't wait for this one!!!


----------



## susantrail

Patsy Ruth said:


> You are right. I love the silver and grey tones. I was away form this forum for a few days trying feverishly to get a few projects to a point where I can start on this one. I think I am going to just start and work on two of them at once. Just can't wait for this one!!!


I am doing the same thing. Two rows of my other project each night, then I can pick up my Nanciann


----------



## EqLady

cdninswe said:


> ohhh no don't be saying that!!!
> 
> Just so you know this is what it looks like right now.... big difference between blocked and just knit!!! ( I also block aggressively - especially if the work day has been -er trying.....)


Thanks - that's what mine looks like! Just less of it. I feel like the slowest knitter in the world. One of these days my left hand will cooperate and I will master continental!


----------



## mamiepooh

merry knitter said:


> Mamiepooh, do you knit in your sleep? LOL!


hey hey merryknitter, look who's talking. Who was online with me last night around midnight?
Are we addicted or what? loll
BTW, I PMed you.


----------



## mamiepooh

cdninswe said:


> Sitting on the train going BACK to Montreal - and managed to knit three repeats of my Nanciann...... I am using Tanis Fibre Arts Cashmere silk single ply. Colourway is called Dove - I think I will be ready to blend the two skeins tonight as I have 14 repeats done - and the amount of yarn I have left on original skein looks about right to finish another pattern repeat. This is an excellent train knit Dee.


Lorraine, are you in Montreal for long? For pleasure or for work?


----------



## Patsy Ruth

susantrail said:


> I am doing the same thing. Two rows of my other project each night, then I can pick up my Nanciann


Another California girl. Do you live in the bay area or further inland or further north? I live in the Fresno area and have lived all the way from Orange County south to Yreka north and several other places in between. I lived in Sacramento for a couple of years. Yreka is really nice. I sold my house to my son when I moved from there and I still get to go "home" to visit him but only about once a year.


----------



## nanciann

cdninswe said:


> and it knits like a dream - there is only one thing that knits up nicer than this - Qivik (and yes I have that with me on this road trip too) in case I finish Nanciann and want to block it on the hotel floor again!!!!


Interesting....Is that the wool from the undercoat of a muskox? It's supposed to be very special...

Honestly, what is it with you and the hotel floor...?Did you bring your push pins with you? Is that one of things..."you never leave home without" ?


----------



## susantrail

I live in Sonoma County, about an hour north of San Francisco. Just a lovely area.


----------



## susantrail

I live in Sonoma County, about an hour north of San Francisco. Just a lovely area.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

susantrail said:


> I live in Sonoma County, about an hour north of San Francisco. Just a lovely area.


Wine country. You are in a beautiful part of the state. I have been through that area several times. From San Francisco to the Oregon border is one of the prettiest parts of California. Here it is hot and dry and not very pretty. I will probably move some day but not sure when that will be. Probably back to Yreka where there are a lot of pine trees and oak trees and the air quality is nice.

Good luck with your stole.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Back to the drawing board. I just finished my swatch. I used 10.5 US size to cast on and 9 US to bind off and US 5 for the stockinet. My cast on was about as stretchy as the knit stitches and the bind off was much tighter. I will try again.


----------



## susantrail

Patsy Ruth said:


> Back to the drawing board. I just finished my swatch. I used 10.5 US size to cast on and 9 US to bind off and US 5 for the stockinet. My bind off was about as stretchy as the knit stitches and the cast on was much tighter. I will try again.[/quote
> 
> I ended up casting on with an 11. That seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I had to edit my last post. My cast on was the stretchy one and the bind off was tighter. I guess I need to go up on the bind off needle and try to do it looser. :-(


----------



## cdninswe

mamiepooh said:


> Lorraine, are you in Montreal for long? For pleasure or for work?


I am going to be here for the next 5 weeks hopefully more. It's for work. But I have friends from Uni days who live here too - so its great to catch up with them.... actually having dinner tonight with them - so not much knitting happening tonight.


----------



## cdninswe

EqLady said:


> Thanks - that's what mine looks like! Just less of it. I feel like the slowest knitter in the world. One of these days my left hand will cooperate and I will master continental!


Actually I am not a fast knitter - I don't knit continental - it actually causes the repetitive strain faster for me - I guess its the smaller hand movements. So I am a thrower not a picker ...... I just devote many hours to it - (rather than oh things like um cleaning, ironing, vaccuuming.....you know all those words whose dictionary definition means " activities that take you away from knitting )


----------



## cindye6556

cdninswe said:


> Actually I am not a fast knitter - I don't knit continental - it actually causes the repetitive strain faster for me - I guess its the smaller hand movements. So I am a thrower not a picker ...... I just devote many hours to it - (rather than oh things like um cleaning, ironing, vaccuuming.....you know all those words whose dictionary definition means " activities that take you away from knitting )


 :thumbup: :lol:

Yeah, those things that have to sometimes be done, just to get to the chair where I sit to do my knitting.....


----------



## jan1ce

Dee I have some Fyberspates Scrumptious lace (1000m) can I use this for the Nanciann?

Jan xx


----------



## Patsy Ruth

cindye6556 said:


> :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> Yeah, those things that have to sometimes be done, just to get to the chair where I sit to do my knitting.....


Love your avatar. I grew up around dairy cows. Of course this isn't the same thing. Your is more 'home on the range' She is beautiful.


----------



## marimom

I purchased the Cascade 220 for Nanciann but I am not happy with the yarn; it seems too thick. I am going to use it tough in hopes that it will soften up some as I knit with it. There is just something about the feel that bothers me.



pfarley4106 said:


> Just order the Cascade 220 that was also recommended. I can't wait for it to arrive. Now I have to step up the pace on the shawl I'm working on. Why is it no matter what knitting project we're on, we can't wait to start the next one. I think I need to be cloned!


----------



## EqLady

marimom said:


> I purchased the Cascade 220 for Nanciann but I am not happy with the yarn; it seems too thick. I am going to use it tough in hopes that it will soften up some as I knit with it. There is just something about the feel that bothers me.


Cascade 220 comes in different thicknesses. Did you order the Cascade 220 fingering?


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Dee I have some Fyberspates Scrumptious lace (1000m) can I use this for the Nanciann?
> 
> Jan xx


You certainly can, but keep in mind that you would have to work additional repeats for width and length also. I'm not sure how much yarn it would take exactly, but you could swatch and block it, and figure out some size estimates based on that data. That's what I do when I design. If you need any help with that, let me know.


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> Cascade 220 comes in different thicknesses. Did you order the Cascade 220 fingering?


I've used Cascade fingering and liked it OK. However, I soaked it in Eucalan just before blocking. The shawl was softer, very nice. That was for my Holbrook.


----------



## jan1ce

stevieland said:


> You certainly can, but keep in mind that you would have to work additional repeats for width and length also. I'm not sure how much yarn it would take exactly, but you could swatch and block it, and figure out some size estimates based on that data. That's what I do when I design. If you need any help with that, let me know.


Thanks Dee, off to buy the pattern ;-)

Jan xx


----------



## br54999

cdninswe said:


> Actually I am not a fast knitter - I don't knit continental - it actually causes the repetitive strain faster for me - I guess its the smaller hand movements. So I am a thrower not a picker ...... I just devote many hours to it - (rather than oh things like um cleaning, ironing, vaccuuming.....you know all those words whose dictionary definition means " activities that take you away from knitting )


Have you ever tried Portuguese style knitting? I switched years ago and really like it. I use a "necklace" that I made to tension my yarn, instead of a pin.


----------



## EqLady

cdninswe said:


> Actually I am not a fast knitter - I don't knit continental - it actually causes the repetitive strain faster for me - I guess its the smaller hand movements. So I am a thrower not a picker ...... I just devote many hours to it - (rather than oh things like um cleaning, ironing, vaccuuming.....you know all those words whose dictionary definition means " activities that take you away from knitting )


What is your avatar??


----------



## cdninswe

EqLady said:


> What is your avatar??


Its a photograph of the Forgetmenots that were growing at the base of my deck.....I took the photo from above and looking back down on the flowers... I actually love them (some people say they are weeds - but if they are very pretty weeds.)


----------



## cdninswe

cindye6556 said:


> :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> Yeah, those things that have to sometimes be done, just to get to the chair where I sit to do my knitting.....


I just climb over it.... also goes a long way to explain my lack of germophobes when blocking my Holbrook on the hotel carpet with push pins last week  :shock: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann

cdninswe said:


> I just climb over it.... also goes a long way to explain my lack of germophobes when blocking my Holbrook on the hotel carpet with push pins last week  :shock: :wink: :thumbup:


Love your weeds...Wish I had them...


----------



## cindye6556

cdninswe said:


> I just climb over it.... also goes a long way to explain my lack of germophobes when blocking my Holbrook on the hotel carpet with push pins last week  :shock: :wink: :thumbup:


Yeah, we all do what we have to do. I got over germs when I had to clean the chicken coop the first time....LOL! Now I'm thinking nothing peroxide and antibiotic ointment won't cure.


----------



## EqLady

cdninswe said:


> Its a photograph of the Forgetmenots that were growing at the base of my deck.....I took the photo from above and looking back down on the flowers... I actually love them (some people say they are weeds - but if they are very pretty weeds.)


Nah, they are flowers . I thought that was the angle, I just wasn't sure. I consider anything that blooms a flower. When I was little, I would pick anything and everything and present it to my mother and - God bless her - she never told me any different!


----------



## EqLady

cdninswe said:


> I just climb over it.... also goes a long way to explain my lack of germophobes when blocking my Holbrook on the hotel carpet with push pins last week  :shock: :wink: :thumbup:


I used to travel a lot for work but, for the most part, I was able to stay in pretty clean places. One time, though, the salesman screwed up and we wound up in Chicago during the annual electronics show and our hotel reflected that. Judging from its appearance, it was more typically for "transients." I wouldn't even walk barefoot on the carpet, let alone use it for anything else!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

stevieland said:


> *Also, is everyone doing their tension swatches before they start the pattern knitting???????*
> 
> Don't mean to sound all mom like (did you finish your SPINACH???) but it is really an important step! :thumbup:


I am on my fourth swatch. I get a very nice cast on with 2 size 5 needles held together. I have tried size US 9 and then size US 10 and still do not get as much stretch in my bind off. Am I doing something wrong? The bind off seems simple enough, I have done it before but was not worried about getting extra stretch at that time. :-( :-(


----------



## mamiepooh

Primo, I can't decide which yarn to use.
Secundo, I can't decide which color I want to use.
Dilemma, dilemma.


----------



## stevieland

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am on my fourth swatch. I get a very nice cast on with 2 size 5 needles held together. I have tried size US 9 and then size US 10 and still do not get as much stretch in my bind off. Am I doing something wrong? The bind off seems simple enough, I have done it before but was not worried about getting extra stretch at that time. :-( :-(


Oh no!! Bummer.... Are you close or not close at all??? Are you working the bind off a bit loosely on top of the bigger needles? And make sure that you are not twisting the stitches when you put them back on the needles to knit them together through the back loop. I would say to try again with the US10s and just knit a bit looser if you are doing everything else right. As long as you are pretty close on the tension, you should be fine.

If you are unsure, you can always block out that swatch... wet it and pull the swatch into scallops and see if they are about the same size.


----------



## AlderRose

Patsy, I had to go another needle size up for the bind off. We must hold our mouths wrong. Think "relaxed."


----------



## Patsy Ruth

stevieland said:


> Oh no!! Bummer.... Are you close or not close at all??? Are you working the bind off a bit loosely on top of the bigger needles? And make sure that you are not twisting the stitches when you put them back on the needles to knit them together through the back loop. I would say to try again with the US10s and just knit a bit looser if you are doing everything else right. As long as you are pretty close on the tension, you should be fine.
> 
> If you are unsure, you can always block out that swatch... wet it and pull the swatch into scallops and see if they are about the same size.


I made sure the stitches were not twisted when I put them back on to be knitted and did knit through the back loop. I think the size 10 will be ok if I loosen up just a little more. I will put in a lifeline in case it doesn't work and will frog the bind off and a couple of rows and try again. Hopefully I won't have to do this. My second try with the size 10 was a lot closer.

Thanks for all your help and encouragement Dee.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Pacific Rose said:


> Patsy, I had to go another needle size up for the bind off. We must hold our mouths wrong. Think "relaxed."


Glad to know I am not the only one. Thanks for telling me. By the time we get to the bind off we should be very relaxed with this pattern.


----------



## litprincesstwo

YEA!! I've been practicing the pattern while waiting for my yarn to arrive. After several false starts I'm now on row 7!!! Think I've found a lacy pattern I'll be able to learn from! Can't wait to see how it looks with the practice yarn. Good Night all!


----------



## umozabeads

I just achieved a miracle for me ; I actually swatched and got it right the first time and finished one whole repeat of the pattern. Doing better since the pacemaker still can't lift but not sleeping as much. Every one take care and have a good weekend Umoza


----------



## Patsy Ruth

umozabeads said:


> I just achieved a miracle for me ; I actually swatched and got it right the first time and finished one whole repeat of the pattern. Doing better since the pacemaker still can't lift but not sleeping as much. Every one take care and have a good weekend Umoza


Lucky you, or maybe as Pacific Rose said you were holding your mouth just right. Mine is pretty close now so I am going to go for it. Lucky us to have such a beautiful pattern and such a great teacher in Dee. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pfarley4106

I'm only 6 rows away from finishing my Verity shawl. I can't wait to start the Nanciann. In fact, last night at my lYS they put lots of yarns on sale so I bought enough Ella Rae Lace Merino yarn to make a shawl in red and in blue. Plus the Cascade 220 finger yarn I already had ordered in white. Wow sounds patriotic! So obviously I'm serious about knitting the Nanciann. I'm only annoyed that I have appointments today and I can't wrap up the Verity and get going on the Nanciann. I leave for Mississippi for the month of June on the 31st and recently discovered that the house I rented doesn't have wifi. So I'm not sure how I'll keep in touch but I'll think of something. Luckily there's an amazing yarn shop there with some wonderful ladies.


----------



## nanciann

pfarley4106 said:


> I'm only 6 rows away from finishing my Verity shawl. I can't wait to start the Nanciann. In fact, last night at my lYS they put lots of yarns on sale so I bought enough Ella Rae Lace Merino yarn to make a shawl in red and in blue. Plus the Cascade 220 finger yarn I already had ordered in white. Wow sounds patriotic! So obviously I'm serious about knitting the Nanciann. I'm only annoyed that I have appointments today and I can't wrap up the Verity and get going on the Nanciann. I leave for Mississippi for the month of June on the 31st and recently discovered that the house I rented doesn't have wifi. So I'm not sure how I'll keep in touch but I'll think of something. Luckily there's an amazing yarn shop there with some wonderful ladies.


Whoa! You're going the wrong way in the Summer...You're supposed to go South in the winter...
Some people keep in touch with their Kindle...Others use a smart phone. At least you have a LYS for solace...


----------



## nanciann

umozabeads said:


> I just achieved a miracle for me ; I actually swatched and got it right the first time and finished one whole repeat of the pattern. Doing better since the pacemaker still can't lift but not sleeping as much. Every one take care and have a good weekend Umoza


Glad you're feeling a bit better. Good to hear of your success.


----------



## Katsch

I have the yarn but need to get another shawl off my needles first. I don't know why I am nervous about this one. The directions scare me a bit. Silly I know and once I get started I know I will be fine if not I am sure I can find help


----------



## CathyAnn

umozabeads said:


> I just achieved a miracle for me ; I actually swatched and got it right the first time and finished one whole repeat of the pattern. Doing better since the pacemaker still can't lift but not sleeping as much. Every one take care and have a good weekend Umoza


I'm so glad you're better! I was wondering about you! Your Nanciann will be gorgeous!  :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann

Katsch said:


> I have the yarn but need to get another shawl off my needles first. I don't know why I am nervous about this one. The directions scare me a bit. Silly I know and once I get started I know I will be fine if not I am sure I can find help


Relax...This will be fun for all...


----------



## britgirl

Don't let the directions scare you. They really are quite clear. Just read through them carefully before you start. Dee tries to anticipate the questions that people might ask, so she tries to give as much information as possible. Yes, if you should think you need help there are plenty of people ready to jump in and help you. So, when you are ready, go ahead and get started!

Sue


Katsch said:


> I have the yarn but need to get another shawl off my needles first. I don't know why I am nervous about this one. The directions scare me a bit. Silly I know and once I get started I know I will be fine if not I am sure I can find help


----------



## CathyAnn

Katsch said:


> I have the yarn but need to get another shawl off my needles first. I don't know why I am nervous about this one. The directions scare me a bit. Silly I know and once I get started I know I will be fine if not I am sure I can find help


I know how you feel, but with me it's just the opposite. With Dee's patterns, I have no qualms because her patterns are always well written, clear, and, well... perfect! It's patterns by other designers that make me nervous! :lol:


----------



## Katsch

Thanks, I will can the self doubt.


----------



## stevieland

Katsch said:


> I have the yarn but need to get another shawl off my needles first. I don't know why I am nervous about this one. The directions scare me a bit. Silly I know and once I get started I know I will be fine if not I am sure I can find help


Thanks for the vote of confidence, CathyAnn and Sue! Yep, with knitting patterns there is indeed a fine line between terrifying and helpful!!! I swear once you get started my directions will be more of the latter. When I write my patterns, I try to think of anything that may be an issue and don't assume that everyone knitting the pattern is at such an advanced level that they automatically know how to do everything.

And why? Because it wasn't too long ago that I didn't have much of a clue about lace knitting and shawls, and I became frustrated with patterns that assumed I knew more than I did. I constantly had to google this and that to answer my questions that were not addressed. So yes, people can certainly pick their favorite cast ons and bind offs, for example, but why do a trial and error that might not work with a particular design when the designer can and should do all that swatching and decision making ahead of time for you! I think that is part of what people pay me to do... to make it easier for them to sit down and knit for enjoyment and relaxation.

I read on a forum on Ravelry once that a woman was complaining about how much I explained stuff that a knitter would already know. Well, la di da for her that she was that advanced, but not everyone is. I figure that those who don't need the extra help just need not read nor print that verbiage, but the rest of us can use the extra help and that is the way I will continue to write my patterns.

So don't let all those words intimidate you... rather when you have a question, you can probably read through the pattern and find the answer somewhere. And then like you said, we are here for you as well!

Besides... I've seen your work... you are a wonderful knitter and I'm sure will produce a lovely Nanciann, no doubt!


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> Primo, I can't decide which yarn to use.
> Secundo, I can't decide which color I want to use.
> Dilemma, dilemma.


I think that is the hardest part! I go nuts trying to decide when starting a new shawl.


----------



## cindye6556

stevieland: I for one appreciate the way this pattern is written, along with the fact that it's both charted and written instruction. For someone like me who has yet to learn how to read a chart but want the beauty of a lace work shawl is a real find. I also know that one day when I have time (ha-ha) I can sit down with this pattern and match the written to the charted. So thank you for paying so much attention to the details. Just remember there is always going to be some that say you give to much, and some that say you don't give enough!
Cindy


----------



## Munchn

I love it--- la ti da Perfect :O)


----------



## CathyAnn

cindye6556 said:


> stevieland: I for one appreciate the way this pattern is written, along with the fact that it's both charted and written instruction. For someone like me who has yet to learn how to read a chart but want the beauty of a lace work shawl is a real find. I also know that one day when I have time (ha-ha) I can sit down with this pattern and match the written to the charted. So thank you for paying so much attention to the details. Just remember there is always going to be some that say you give to much, and some that say you don't give enough!
> Cindy


You will probably find that learning to read a chart is a lot easier if you place the symbol legend right next to the chart. Before you know it, you'll be reading the chart and have no need of the written instructions. IMHO, that's the fastest way to learn.

You probably already know this, but masking off the rows above the one you're working on will make it a lot easier too. I just use sticky notes. Some have said they use painter's tape, and others magnetic strips with the chart held onto a cookie sheet or piece of metal. Whichever way, you can always find your place more easily.

I was very intimidated by charts, and after a short time knitting the Ashton (my first lace shawl), I couldn't be bothered with written instructions! :lol:


----------



## britgirl

I am another one who didn't have anything to do with charts until I knit the Ashton last year. I find them so much easier to follow. You have a visual picture right in front of you and I don't lose my place like I used to when following written instructions. I use magnetic strips above and below the one on which I am working and by looking at a chart you can see too, by looking at the row below whether your stitches line up, something that you can't really determine from written instructions. It's like you are trusting that you are doing it correctly when using written instructions, but when using charts, you know, because you can see clearly how the pattern lines up.

If you take the time to follow even one row of the written instructions and compare it to the chart I think you will see how clearer charts are to follow. I find it easier too if I have to switch from looking at the chart to looking at my knitting or vice versa to see where I am, whereas with written instructions, they are just a bunch of letters and numbers that blend in together, and then I am totally lost.
Sue



CathyAnn said:


> You will probably find that learning to read a chart is a lot easier if you place the symbol legend right next to the chart. Before you know it, you'll be reading the chart and have no need of the written instructions. IMHO, that's the fastest way to learn.
> 
> You probably already know this, but masking off the rows above the one you're working on will make it a lot easier too. I just use sticky notes. Some have said they use painter's tape, and others magnetic strips with the chart held onto a cookie sheet or piece of metal. Whichever way, you can always find your place more easily.
> 
> I was very intimidated by charts, and after a short time knitting the Ashton (my first lace shawl), I couldn't be bothered with written instructions! :lol:


----------



## pfarley4106

nanciann said:


> Whoa! You're going the wrong way in the Summer...You're supposed to go South in the winter...
> Some people keep in touch with their Kindle...Others use a smart phone. At least you have a LYS for solace...


 I'm adding extra data to my daughter's plan since I'm on it. I won't have wifi access on my Ipad unless I go to a shop that has it and even then I'm concerned about the vulnerbility of my info on the Ipad.


----------



## pfarley4106

britgirl said:


> I am another one who didn't have anything to do with charts until I knit the Ashton last year. I find them so much easier to follow. You have a visual picture right in front of you and I don't lose my place like I used to when following written instructions. I use magnetic strips above and below the one on which I am working and by looking at a chart you can see too, by looking at the row below whether your stitches line up, something that you can't really determine from written instructions. It's like you are trusting that you are doing it correctly when using written instructions, but when using charts, you know, because you can see clearly how the pattern lines up.
> 
> If you take the time to follow even one row of the written instructions and compare it to the chart I think you will see how clearer charts are to follow. I find it easier too if I have to switch from looking at the chart to looking at my knitting or vice versa to see where I am, whereas with written instructions, they are just a bunch of letters and numbers that blend in together, and then I am totally lost.
> Sue


I just did my first chart and shied away from them for years. But I love them now. There's also a new tape out called Highlighter Tape. I saw someone use it at a KAL and bought it online. It comes in yellow, green, orange, pink, blue and purple. You can keep peeling it up and moving it up. The line you just finished is visible through the tape just in case you need to check back a row.


----------



## pfarley4106

nanciann said:


> Whoa! You're going the wrong way in the Summer...You're supposed to go South in the winter...
> Some people keep in touch with their Kindle...Others use a smart phone. At least you have a LYS for solace...


I know... But trying to rent a house during football season in Oxford, MS where Ole Miss is located could cost more than I can afford. So since I see many friends there.... Summer it is. Besides, last year I only notice a degree or 2 difference between home and Oxford.


----------



## Katsch

Thanks for the kind words stevieland and the vote of confidence. I hope to do my swatch this weekend.


----------



## britgirl

I've been looking for that highlighter tape, but only been able to find it online. Surprised that the office supplies stores don't carry it, but a friend who is a teacher uses it and has offered to get me some. I would at least to try it.

Sue


pfarley4106 said:


> I just did my first chart and shied away from them for years. But I love them now.  There's also a new tape out called Highlighter Tape. I saw someone use it at a KAL and bought it online. It comes in yellow, green, orange, pink, blue and purple. You can keep peeling it up and moving it up. The line you just finished is visible through the tape just in case you need to check back a row.


----------



## pfarley4106

pfarley4106 said:


> I know... But trying to rent a house during football season in Oxford, MS where Ole Miss is located could cost more than I can afford. So since I see many friends there.... Summer it is. Besides, last year I only noticed a degree or 2 difference between home and Oxford.


----------



## nanciann

pfarley4106 said:


> I know... But trying to rent a house during football season in Oxford, MS where Ole Miss is located could cost more than I can afford. So since I see many friends there.... Summer it is. Besides, last year I only notice a degree or 2 difference between home and Oxford.


That's amazing...Back with old friends makes up for everything...Have a great time...


----------



## nanciann

britgirl said:


> I've been looking for that highlighter tape, but only been able to find it online. Surprised that the office supplies stores don't carry it, but a friend who is a teacher uses it and has offered to get me some. I would at least to try it.
> 
> Sue


Staples carries the Scotch Expressions removable, repositioning tape...One roll of any color is about $2 .....


----------



## itzzbarb

I have finished the fan and feather stole I had on the needles. It is blocking and I think it is very pretty. Will post pics when blocking is finished. Here I sit, no knitting project. My Nanciann yarn should have been here yesterday, FedEx says they are behind due to the tornadoes in Oklahoma. I have the pattern, the notes I have saved from this KAL, handwritten notes on the chart, everything is ready, I am just waiting on yarn. I was so desperate I even got out some worsted weight yarn and a pair of needles and knitted the set up rows and several rows of the chart to get a feel for things. lol Silly woman! Waiting.....!!


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, I will try them again, but they didn't have anything when I looked and checked their computer and said they didn't stock any. That's certainly a better price than I saw online, so will try them again.

Sue


nanciann said:


> Staples carries the Scotch Expressions removable, repositioning tape...One roll of any color is about $2 .....


----------



## pfarley4106

Thanks Nanciann....


----------



## nanciann

britgirl said:


> Thanks, I will try them again, but they didn't have anything when I looked and checked their computer and said they didn't stock any. That's certainly a better price than I saw online, so will try them again.
> 
> Sue


This is new for them so...perhaps all the stores don't have it stocked, as yet.


----------



## nanciann

itzzbarb said:


> I have finished the fan and feather stole I had on the needles. It is blocking and I think it is very pretty. Will post pics when blocking is finished. Here I sit, no knitting project. My Nanciann yarn should have been here yesterday, FedEx says they are behind due to the tornadoes in Oklahoma. I have the pattern, the notes I have saved from this KAL, handwritten notes on the chart, everything is ready, I am just waiting on yarn. I was so desperate I even got out some worsted weight yarn and a pair of needles and knitted the set up rows and several rows of the chart to get a feel for things. lol Silly woman! Waiting.....!!


You are definitely not silly...I think I do that with every new project. I am terrible at waiting...I hate it.


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> I am another one who didn't have anything to do with charts until I knit the Ashton last year. I find them so much easier to follow. You have a visual picture right in front of you and I don't lose my place like I used to when following written instructions. I use magnetic strips above and below the one on which I am working and by looking at a chart you can see too, by looking at the row below whether your stitches line up, something that you can't really determine from written instructions. It's like you are trusting that you are doing it correctly when using written instructions, but when using charts, you know, because you can see clearly how the pattern lines up.
> 
> If you take the time to follow even one row of the written instructions and compare it to the chart I think you will see how clearer charts are to follow. I find it easier too if I have to switch from looking at the chart to looking at my knitting or vice versa to see where I am, whereas with written instructions, they are just a bunch of letters and numbers that blend in together, and then I am totally lost.
> Sue


Ditto to everything you said! :thumbup:


----------



## Bookmiss

I, too, love the charts. I started making my own before I knew anyone else did this. I guess it is the mathematician in me that works that way. Color coding the stitches also helps me.


----------



## mamiepooh

suntekstore is having a sale on cashmere: from $4.99
The shipping is always FREE worldwide.
15% OFF on orders over $20 
Coupon Code: EDMMAY03 
Expires: Jun.30th 
Note: Except for the SPECIALS

http://www.suntekstore.com/search.php?encode=YTozOntzOjg6ImNhdGVnb3J5IjtzOjE6IjAiO3M6ODoia2V5d29yZHMiO3M6ODoiY2FzaG1lcmUiO3M6MTg6InNlYXJjaF9lbmNvZGVfdGltZSI7aToxMzY5MzU2MTI1O30=


----------



## mamiepooh

Ladies, I need you. Does it make a difference the kind of long tail cast on we use. My first swatch was made with German long tail cast on and the pattern bind off. My bind off was tighter than my cast on. On second swatch, I use regular long tail cast on and the pattern bind off. My bind off was strechier than my cast on. For both I can go up or go down 1 needle size.
My question: what is the best long tail cast on method to use with nanciann pattern?


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> Ladies, I need you. Does it make a difference the kind of long tail cast on we use. My first swatch was made with German long tail cast on and the pattern bind off. My bind off was tighter than my cast on. On second swatch, I use regular long tail cast on and the pattern bind off. My bind off was strechier than my cast on. For both I can go up or go down 1 needle size.
> My question: what is the best long tail cast on method to use with nanciann pattern?


Just the standard long tail cast on that is described in most knitting books. .. so not the German one I would think. I don't have enough experience with that one to advise if it is a good substitute.


----------



## mamiepooh

stevieland said:


> Just the standard long tail cast on that is described in most knitting books. .. so not the German one I would think. I don't have enough experience with that one to advise if it is a good substitute.


I see. Thank you Dee. Standard it will be.


----------



## nanciann

The German or Estonian Cast On is used more for socks and will be stretchy but not as attractive as the standard cast on. There is also a Twisted German Cast On but these are bulkier than needed for blocking. 

Dee has made every effort to pick the best looking cast on/bind off for the stole. You want the edges to look as much alike as possible and Dee's way accomplishes that.


----------



## itzzbarb

My yarn arrived! I got the KnitPicks Palette in Pimento. The color is not quite what I expected, but am working with it anyway. I am finished with row 9.


----------



## mamiepooh

nanciann said:


> The German or Estonian Cast On is used more for socks and will be stretchy but not as attractive as the standard cast on. There is also a Twisted German Cast On but these are bulkier than needed for blocking.
> 
> Dee has made every effort to pick the best looking cast on/bind off for the stole. You want the edges to look as much alike as possible and Dee's way accomplishes that.


Thank you nanciann for explaining the difference. I would never question Dee's instructions . I was just asking as I use the German cast on when I knit socks.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

Bookmiss said:


> I, too, love the charts. I started making my own before I knew anyone else did this. I guess it is the mathematician in me that works that way. Color coding the stitches also helps me.


I color code my charts, too! What a difference. I use highlighters so I can see the symbols through the color. If I am far enough away from the chart that the symbols are a bit blurry, just a glance at the color of the next stitch tells me what it should be.

I started doing that while I was working on my Ashton. That shawlette was the very beginning of my love affair with Stevieland's patterns. I automatically buy them when she releases them.

I have completed about 3/4 of my Nanciann and can't wait to finish and block it. Love Nanciann because it's not the same all the way down the length. I get a chance to try multiple patterns in one project.


----------



## nanma esther

Patsy Ruth said:


> Another California girl. Do you live in the bay area or further inland or further north? I live in the Fresno area and have lived all the way from Orange County south to Yreka north and several other places in between. I lived in Sacramento for a couple of years. Yreka is really nice. I sold my house to my son when I moved from there and I still get to go "home" to visit him but only about once a year.


still another ca gal i live east of vislia in farmersville


----------



## Bookmiss

I use the highlighters too. I'm only about a fourth of the way, but am enjoying the pattern. I'm experiencing enough arthritis in my right elbow, that I have to limit my time.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

nan-ma said:


> still another ca gal i live east of vislia in farmersville


Hi California gal. We are almost neighbors. I live in Hanford but seem to gravitate to Visalia or Fresno to shop, especially for yarn. I like the yarn shops and also Joanns. We no longer have a Joanns here. I have been receiving e-mails from KP for about two years but I just started posting recently now that I have a little more time to knit. We can't be the only two in this area, maybe others will pop in and say hello.

I used to live in Yreka, California. My husband and I were a trucking team. We hauled lumber out of Roseburg and a lot of other Oregon towns. I am also a widow. I have 12 grandkids and 12 great grandkids. I do a lot of knitting and crocheting. I am not retired but work part time for my brother in law and do transcribing in the evenings for a doctor in Sacramento. So I keep pretty busy but always make time for the hobbies.

Patsy


----------



## pfarley4106

Okay! Finished my other shawl. Will wait to block. I did my swatches this morning and decided I'm really weird. Used the size 10 to cast on since I generally have to go down 1 or 2 needle sizes. Did the binding off first with a 9 and it was close but not quite there. So I did a second swatch with the 10 and they seem to match. Sliding the stitches that were initially on the size 5 was a real challenge on just 20 stitches. I can only imagine the struggle when I bind off the whole shawl. I imagine I could have even done a 9 for both casting on and binding off but I suspect the looser the better. I'll wait for your expert input before I cast on to start.


----------



## pfarley4106

pfarley4106 said:


> Okay! Finished my other shawl. Will wait to block. I did my swatches this morning and decided I'm really weird. Used the size 10 to cast on since I generally have to go down 1 or 2 needle sizes. Did the binding off first with a 9 and it was close but not quite there. So I did a second swatch with the 10 and they seem to match. Sliding the stitches that were initially on the size 5 was a real challenge on just 20 stitches. I can only imagine the struggle when I bind off the whole shawl. I imagine I could have even done a 9 for both casting on and binding off but I suspect the looser the better. I'll wait for your expert input before I cast on to start.


Okay, I went back and read comments made and now I have some anxiety. I knit somewhat loosely and wondering if I should use a size 4 for the body. My 20 stitch swatch measures 4 inches which matches up with the pattern gauge. I liked the look of the swatch with the size 5. I'm also wondering how to be sure that both ends of the swatch are equal in stretch. So what I did was put them together and pull to see if they gave the same amount. When I laid them down together they match obviously. I'm probably over thinking this.


----------



## cindye6556

The notes say "gauge not critical to this project" even though she gives it. I do think you're over thinking this, and what I would do is block both swatches and see which one you like best. JMHO! ( :


----------



## pfarley4106

cindye6556 said:


> The notes say "gauge not critical to this project" even though she gives it. I do think you're over thinking this, and what I would do is block both swatches and see which one you like best. JMHO! ( :


Thanks that's a great idea. Will do.


----------



## nanciann

pfarley4106 said:


> Okay, I went back and read comments made and now I have some anxiety. I knit somewhat loosely and wondering if I should use a size 4 for the body. My 20 stitch swatch measures 4 inches which matches up with the pattern gauge. I liked the look of the swatch with the size 5. I'm also wondering how to be sure that both ends of the swatch are equal in stretch. So what I did was put them together and pull to see if they gave the same amount. When I laid them down together they match obviously. I'm probably over thinking this.


I'm not sure what to say here. I am not a loose knitter and I used a US 4 for the body and cast on/bind off with US8...My finished relaxed/after blocking size is 20" x 64".
You want the edges equal and with plenty of stretch. If you like the way the swatch looks...I would go with that...You may want to block the swatch to see if that still makes you happy...
Over thinking is something we all do at one time or another...If you feel good with the blocked swatch ... you should be just fine.


----------



## pfarley4106

nanciann said:


> I'm not sure what to say here. I am not a loose knitter and I used a US 4 for the body and cast on/bind off with US8...My finished relaxed/after blocking size is 20" x 64".
> You want the edges equal and with plenty of stretch. If you like the way the swatch looks...I would go with that...You may want to block the swatch to see if that still makes you happy...
> Over thinking is something we all do at one time or another...If you feel good with the blocked swatch ... you should be just fine.


I'm blocking the originals but in my gut I know how I knit and I think I'll try a swatch with the needles you used. Thanks.


----------



## pfarley4106

Well after 5 swatches I've finally narrowed down the needles to use. Cast on with a 9, body in a 5 and bind off with a 10. I discovered if I kept the stitches on the 5 interchangeable needle and changed only the needle I was going to be actually using to bind off with to the 10 I thn was able to eliminate enlarging that last row of stitches before the bind off. (The enlarged holes is what I discovered in the blocking of the first set of swatches I tried. So after running a few errands today, I'm ready to begin my shawl.Yipee, Wha hoo....


----------



## stevieland

pfarley4106 said:


> Well after 5 swatches I've finally narrowed down the needles to use. Cast on with a 9, body in a 5 and bind off with a 10. I discovered if I kept the stitches on the 5 interchangeable needle and changed only the needle I was going to be actually using to bind off with to the 10 I thn was able to eliminate enlarging that last row of stitches before the bind off. (The enlarged holes is what I discovered in the blocking of the first set of swatches I tried. So after running a few errands today, I'm ready to begin my shawl.Yipee, Wha hoo....


Don't worry about the enlarged holes on the bind off end. They are just the nature of the beast with that bind off when it is stretched severely and will lessen as the shawl relaxes. They will not be that noticeable in the long run.

I know it looks like you are good to go and you probably are. But the reason that I had the cast on done with the larger needles, at least 2x as large as the needle used to work the body, was to ensure a stretchy cast on so the points can be pulled out. Then you want to match the bind off to that. If you know for a fact that you automatically cast on your stitches very loosely, then you may be fine. But I know my own cast on stitches always are snug on the needles, so going to the larger size ensures that I have a stretchy cast on.

Hope that helps and doesn't cause any more stress. Good luck!


----------



## nanciann

pfarley4106 said:


> Well after 5 swatches I've finally narrowed down the needles to use. Cast on with a 9, body in a 5 and bind off with a 10. I discovered if I kept the stitches on the 5 interchangeable needle and changed only the needle I was going to be actually using to bind off with to the 10 I thn was able to eliminate enlarging that last row of stitches before the bind off. (The enlarged holes is what I discovered in the blocking of the first set of swatches I tried. So after running a few errands today, I'm ready to begin my shawl.Yipee, Wha hoo....


Very interesting...that is how I do it with my interchangeable needles...


----------



## pfarley4106

stevieland said:


> Don't worry about the enlarged holes on the bind off end. They are just the nature of the beast with that bind off when it is stretched severely and will lessen as the shawl relaxes. They will not be that noticeable in the long run.
> 
> I know it looks like you are good to go and you probably are. But the reason that I had the cast on done with the larger needles, at least 2x as large as the needle used to work the body, was to ensure a stretchy cast on so the points can be pulled out. Then you want to match the bind off to that. If you know for a fact that you automatically cast on your stitches very loosely, then you may be fine. But I know my own cast on stitches always are snug on the needles, so going to the larger size ensures that I have a stretchy cast on.
> 
> Hope that helps and doesn't cause any more stress. Good luck!


Wow, my blocked swatches are dry and I do notice much more stretch with the 10 needle... So as you suspected I'm going to go with the 10's and not worry about the holes. You are an angel to do this for us.


----------



## pfarley4106

stevieland said:


> Don't worry about the enlarged holes on the bind off end. They are just the nature of the beast with that bind off when it is stretched severely and will lessen as the shawl relaxes. They will not be that noticeable in the long run.
> 
> I know it looks like you are good to go and you probably are. But the reason that I had the cast on done with the larger needles, at least 2x as large as the needle used to work the body, was to ensure a stretchy cast on so the points can be pulled out. Then you want to match the bind off to that. If you know for a fact that you automatically cast on your stitches very loosely, then you may be fine. But I know my own cast on stitches always are snug on the needles, so going to the larger size ensures that I have a stretchy cast on.
> 
> Hope that helps and doesn't cause any more stress. Good luck!


Wow, my blocked swatches are dry and I do notice much more stretch with the 10 needle... So as you suspected I'm going to go with the 10's and not worry about the holes. You are an angel to do this for us. Until this pattern (despite 50 years of knitting) I never realized that blocking could change my mind about which size needle to use. But I'm now convinced I will do just that more often.


----------



## pfarley4106

Finished my first set of 16 rows. I love it! No problems at all.


----------



## mamiepooh

cdninswe said:


> I am going to be here for the next 5 weeks hopefully more. It's for work. But I have friends from Uni days who live here too - so its great to catch up with them.... actually having dinner tonight with them - so not much knitting happening tonight.


We should try to meet for a coffee while you're here. PM me if you have time.


----------



## Katsch

Well I am on row 10 and the color is so lovely. I am using cascade 220 fingering in Jade. You are all so right the pattern is written very clearly. Thank you stevieland.


----------



## elaine_1

Please can anyone tell me if I would be able to use Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace. I am going on holiday tomorrow and wont have time to get anything else. x


----------



## mlw2504

I have just completed the 10th repeat of the 30 so I am 1/3 done. I am anxious to see it completed and blocked. This is my first lace shawl.
Mary


----------



## EqLady

elaine_1 said:


> Please can anyone tell me if I would be able to use Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace. I am going on holiday tomorrow and wont have time to get anything else. x


That is a lace weight yarn, and the pattern calls for fingering or sock weight. As a result, a stole knitted in lace weight would be smaller than the given dimensions. Maybe one of the test knitters used lace and will chime in.


----------



## elaine_1

Think I am trying to do too many projects at once here. so I shall put this on hold until I sort out the projects I have going at the moment. NOW WHat can I use up all this lace weight yarn on lol ...


EqLady said:


> That is a lace weight yarn, and the pattern calls for fingering or sock weight. As a result, a stole knitted in lace weight would be smaller than the given dimensions. Maybe one of the test knitters used lace and will chime in.


----------



## susantrail

I just made Dee's Wilshire in lace weight. It turned out beautifully. I posted pictures a week or two ago. And it went pretty quickly. You might check that pattern out. (I posted pictures under My Wilshire Shawl on KP.)


----------



## EqLady

elaine_1 said:


> Think I am trying to do too many projects at once here. so I shall put this on hold until I sort out the projects I have going at the moment. NOW WHat can I use up all this lace weight yarn on lol ...


Elaine_1, have you looked at the Liz stole pattern? It uses lace weight yarn and is a beautiful, easy-to-knit stole.


----------



## CathyAnn

elaine_1 said:


> Please can anyone tell me if I would be able to use Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace. I am going on holiday tomorrow and wont have time to get anything else. x


Dee has addressed this subject earlier in this KAL. Perhaps you can knit a swatch to get an idea of size, and then add a repeat or two on each row, and add chart repeats for length. None of the test knitters used lace weight yarn for the test.

See page 5 of this KAL.


----------



## Sockmouth

mlw2504 said:


> I have just completed the 10th repeat of the 30 so I am 1/3 done. I am anxious to see it completed and blocked. This is my first lace shawl.
> Mary


I too am 1/3 finished and cannot wait to block it to see how it will look. Been tempted to block what I've done so far but know it will stop the knitting progress so I'm trying to ignore those little voices! I did the traveling vine lace scarf with Lurker2 in March but this stole is quite a bit more complicated. So far so good though.


----------



## stevieland

elaine_1 said:


> Please can anyone tell me if I would be able to use Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace. I am going on holiday tomorrow and wont have time to get anything else. x


You can use it, but you would have to work the size a bit bigger if you wanted it to be a similar size to the fingering weight version. We did not test knit with the lace, but I think you would probably need about 1000 yards at least. that is way off the top of my head. You'd have to do some swatching and measuring to get a sense of how big your lace version would be. I can certainly help if you need it.


----------



## stevieland

pfarley4106 said:


> Wow, my blocked swatches are dry and I do notice much more stretch with the 10 needle... So as you suspected I'm going to go with the 10's and not worry about the holes. You are an angel to do this for us. Until this pattern (despite 50 years of knitting) I never realized that blocking could change my mind about which size needle to use. But I'm now convinced I will do just that more often.


YAY!!! I'm glad that it it working out for you. Hey, we learn something new all the time. I know I do!


----------



## stevieland

Katsch said:


> Well I am on row 10 and the color is so lovely. I am using cascade 220 fingering in Jade. You are all so right the pattern is written very clearly. Thank you stevieland.


You are welcome! I'm so happy you like the pattern.


----------



## stevieland

mlw2504 said:


> I have just completed the 10th repeat of the 30 so I am 1/3 done. I am anxious to see it completed and blocked. This is my first lace shawl.
> Mary





Sockmouth said:


> I too am 1/3 finished and cannot wait to block it to see how it will look. Been tempted to block what I've done so far but know it will stop the knitting progress so I'm trying to ignore those little voices! I did the traveling vine lace scarf with Lurker2 in March but this stole is quite a bit more complicated. So far so good though.


You all are moving right a long very quickly. I am excited for you ladies.. when you see that pretty thing all stretched out... what a feeling!!! (cue the theme to Flashdance!!)


----------



## pfarley4106

After knitting 6 rounds of the pattern I definitely love the look of the pattern. However, this morning I made the decision to make it wider after completing the 6th round of the pattern. I stretched it out to see what it would look like after blocking and still felt that I wanted it a little wider. So rip... rip... I have no regrets. Since I have nothing scheduled today I can knit all I want. You were so right the pattern is very easy and after awhile you know what's coming. I checked and I have a total of 1092 yards of yarn which I believe will easily handle the extra 10 stitches I'm adding.


----------



## jscaplen

HI, everyone,
This is my first KAL & my first fine lace project. I am really looking forward to this - although dreading the moment that blocking arrives since I have only ever done very light blocking or on a very small scale like crocheted snowflakes.
1.) Regarding CathyAnns method for determining the weight of the yarn, why do the calculations with grams & yards & not metres?
2.) Is lace usually done on a larger needle size than suggested on the yarn label?

I have been trying to read all of the posts because there is so much valuable information but it is taking a long time - and people keep adding to it! Then I forget what someone said & where I read it  I am going to create a document & paste in all of the important bits for future reference.

Thanks


----------



## jscaplen

HI, I have have read through the pattern & I am trying to find a suitable yarn. I am getting antsy at this point because I really want to get started. However, despite my large stash, I havent yet found what I think would be the right yarn to use with this project. I think that choosing the right yarn for such work is essential. I dont want to spend all that time knitting & be disappointed in the end.
Can you please help me decide?
Here are some possibilities. I hope the pictures are clear enough.

1.) Blue with silver: Ice Yarn, Loren wool, 50g/255m, wool/acrylic blend, 3mm needle suggested - sample done with 3.5mm
Might this be difficult to work with considering the silver tinsel?

2.) Blue sock yarn: Okitek Yarn, Astral, 100g/??mm, wool/polyamide blend, 3-4mm suggested - sample done with 3.5
I did it over the 89 stitches to see the striping pattern over the long run. Too busy? It is only 13.5 inches long.

3.) Grey: Kuka Yarn, Kid Mohair DeLuxe, 25g/230m, mohair/polyamide blend, 2.5mm suggested - sample with 3mm
Too fine for this project. Anyone have a recommendation about what to do with it? I might like to make a fine scarf for my sister for Christmas.

4.) Herrschners Stripes Sock Yarn, 100g/400m, wool polyester blend, 2.25 suggested - sample with 3mm
Again, I did it over the 89 stitches. Too busy? Only 14.5 inches long. How would blocking affect the eventual length?

I hope that I am not being too demanding.
Thanks


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> HI, everyone,
> This is my first KAL & my first fine lace project. I am really looking forward to this - although dreading the moment that blocking arrives since I have only ever done very light blocking or on a very small scale like crocheted snowflakes.
> 1.) Regarding CathyAnns method for determining the weight of the yarn, why do the calculations with grams & yards & not metres?
> 2.) Is lace usually done on a larger needle size than suggested on the yarn label?
> 
> I have been trying to read all of the posts because there is so much valuable information but it is taking a long time - and people keep adding to it! Then I forget what someone said & where I read it  I am going to create a document & paste in all of the important bits for future reference.
> 
> Thanks


We use yards and not meters because me and all the test knitters are American. We are metric-impaired in that regard. We use grams because that is a more standardized way of weight yarn and is the smallest increment on many yarn scales. The smaller the better when weighing for greater accuracy.

And yes, you always use a larger needle for lace than on the yarn tag in order to have a nice drape and open fabric. The yarn tag needle size is the size that will give you a denser stockinette, more suitable for a sock for example.


----------



## cindye6556

stevieland said:


> We use yards and not meters because me and all the test knitters are American. We are metric-impaired in that regard. We use grams because that is a more standardized way of weight yarn and is the smallest increment on many yarn scales. The smaller the better when weighing for greater accuracy.
> 
> ***Not only that, some of us Americans of a certain age weren't schooled really well in how to do the conversion from yards to meters. Yes, I admit I am math impaired in that regard! LOL! But at least the scale I use to weight yarn does both ounces and grams.


----------



## stevieland

cindye6556 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use yards and not meters because me and all the test knitters are American. We are metric-impaired in that regard. We use grams because that is a more standardized way of weight yarn and is the smallest increment on many yarn scales. The smaller the better when weighing for greater accuracy.
> 
> ***Not only that, some of us Americans of a certain age weren't schooled really well in how to do the conversion from yards to meters. Yes, I admit I am math impaired in that regard! LOL! But at least the scale I use to weight yarn does both ounces and grams.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot your avatar says you from Colorado... should have noticed that! And actually, one of my test knitters is English (living in the US) and the other Canadian... I'm sure I'm going to get a bit of friendly ribbing about me forgetting that. Ooops!!!
> 
> I use this handy dandy Metric Conversion site that is the greatest. Why do math when someone has done it for you??? http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> HI, I have have read through the pattern & I am trying to find a suitable yarn. I am getting antsy at this point because I really want to get started. However, despite my large stash, I havent yet found what I think would be the right yarn to use with this project. I think that choosing the right yarn for such work is essential. I dont want to spend all that time knitting & be disappointed in the end.
> Can you please help me decide?
> Here are some possibilities. I hope the pictures are clear enough.
> 
> 1.) Blue with silver: Ice Yarn, Loren wool, 50g/255m, wool/acrylic blend, 3mm needle suggested - sample done with 3.5mm
> Might this be difficult to work with considering the silver tinsel?
> 
> 2.) Blue sock yarn: Okitek Yarn, Astral, 100g/??mm, wool/polyamide blend, 3-4mm suggested - sample done with 3.5
> I did it over the 89 stitches to see the striping pattern over the long run. Too busy? It is only 13.5 inches long.
> 
> 3.) Grey: Kuka Yarn, Kid Mohair DeLuxe, 25g/230m, mohair/polyamide blend, 2.5mm suggested - sample with 3mm
> Too fine for this project. Anyone have a recommendation about what to do with it? I might like to make a fine scarf for my sister for Christmas.
> 
> 4.) Herrschners Stripes Sock Yarn, 100g/400m, wool polyester blend, 2.25 suggested - sample with 3mm
> Again, I did it over the 89 stitches. Too busy? Only 14.5 inches long. How would blocking affect the eventual length?
> 
> I hope that I am not being too demanding.
> Thanks


That is what KALs are for... to get info to work the project, so no worries, I am glad to help.

Okay. I've not used kid mohair so I'll have to wait and let others who have make a recommendation. What I would do myself if I had that is to go on Ravelry and plug in that yarn and see what others have done with it. Or a similar yarn... But you could use it for Nanciann actually, but I'm not sure if I would for the first try. Check out the projects for the book Victorian Lace Today... that book uses quite a lot of mohair for similar projects. That yarn is very unforgiving with frogging, so if you think you will be challenged by Nanciann at all and will have to rip back, Mohair is not the best choice... plus it is hard to see your stitches. Mohair uses much bigger needles from what I understand than similarly weighted yarns.

The silvered Ice yarn.... You might be fine, but again, how do you think it will hold up to frogging? Do you the silver will enhance or detract from the pattern. It is hard to tell from the pics... but it seems pretty dark. Also, and most importantly, what is the exact amount of synthetic it has.? I think that had been brought up before somewhere, but if it would have to be steam blocked, we were concerned about the silver melting because it is lurex I believe, which is a plastic.

Now the other two sock yarns... I think that striping is going to be a problem. I always avoid those kind of yarns with lace, to be frank. They pattern of the coloring does not lend itself to bringing out more intricate lace patterns. Variegated yarn would work okay with Nanciann, but the striping I think would be too busy.

That's just my humble opinion... maybe others have better news for you???


----------



## cindye6556

I agree why do it when someone has for me, but I do it more to keep the brain perking than any thing else. Besides I like to prove to my self that I can do something besides figure feed ratio to weight of animal, and how to read a tape measure down to 64th of an inch!


----------



## stevieland

cindye6556 said:


> I agree why do it when someone has for me, but I do it more to keep the brain perking than any thing else. Besides I like to prove to my self that I can do something besides figure feed ratio to weight of animal, and how to read a tape measure down to 64th of an inch!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have to say that I get more than enough mental workout trying to figure out the math of my designs... sometimes I feel like my brain is going to explode... so I'll take a brain break whenever I can! I'd love to be able feed some animals... but why do you need to read a tape down to 64th of an inch? I don't think I could even see that.


----------



## cindye6556

If it's the lion brand Vanna's Glamor, from personal experience can state it doesn't like to be frogged. After the first frogging it starts to look a little "raggedy".JMHO


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> ...go on Ravelry and plug in that yarn ...


Okay.


stevieland said:


> The silver yarn.... how do you think it will hold up to frogging?


I think that might be a problem.


> Do you think it will enhance or detract from the pattern. It is hard to tell from the pics... but it seems pretty dark.


I think that I will do up a swatch using the pattern stitch to see how it looks. (I've spent hours swatching & it is starting to frustrate me because I want to get started.) It isn't as dark as it seems. Might have been the lighting conditions.


> I think that striping is going to be a problem.


That is what I was thinking. A subtle colour variation would work nicely but nothing too drastic - & the blue has "spots" of light in it that last for only 1 stitch. Okay for socks but not for this.


> That's just my humble opinion...


Your humble opinion carries a lot of weight/experience behind it. 
I just found something else that might work. Another swatch... :-(
I can't believe that I might have to buy yarn for this project considering all that I have there already!


----------



## jscaplen

cindye6556 said:


> If it's the lion brand Vanna's Glamor, from personal experience can state it doesn't like to be frogged.


If you were referring to the blue yarn that I posted a pick of, it is Ice Yarn, Loren wool.
Maybe - if I was REALLY attentive - I wouldn't have to frog ;-)
(I am sure that I just set myself up for a big fall.)


----------



## cindye6556

stevieland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have to say that I get more than enough mental workout trying to figure out the math of my designs... sometimes I feel like my brain is going to explode... so I'll take a brain break whenever I can! I'd love to be able feed some animals... but why do you need to read a tape down to 64th of an inch? I don't think I could even see that.


My dad was a master carpenter, and woodworker, and he said no child of his wouldn't be able to read a tape measure, so learned at an early age, and has just stick. Now just down to 16th of inch, and mostly for sewing or wood working when I help DH.

Tell ya what come to CO, and you can feed the cows, chickens, turkeys, and pigs when ever ya want.


----------



## cindye6556

jscaplen said:


> If you were referring to the blue yarn that I posted a pick of, it is Ice Yarn, Loren wool.
> Maybe - if I was REALLY attentive - I wouldn't have to frog ;-)
> (I am sure that I just set myself up for a big fall.)


I say the same thing, and always say "Oh I'll wait a couple more rows to add a lifeline", and of course that's when I get into trouble. LOL.

I don't have any experience with that particular yarn, just know the Vanna's doesn't like frogging.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> ...yes, you always use a larger needle for lace ...


How do you decide how large to go with the needles? I would think that there would be a point where it would be difficult to keep a consistent tension. In my swatch for the blue Loren, for instance, I used 3.5mm when 3mm was suggested. Would you go up to 4mm? I am going to do another swatch with that one to see how the lace shows up with the tinsel.


----------



## EqLady

jscaplen said:


> How do you decide how large to go with the needles? I would think that there would be a point where it would be difficult to keep a consistent tension. In my swatch for the blue Loren, for instance, I used 3.5mm when 3mm was suggested. Would you go up to 4mm? I am going to do another swatch with that one to see how the lace shows up with the tinsel.


The blue Loren wool has 278 yards divided by 50 grams weight = 5 1/2 yards per gram, which is at the heavy end of fingering weight. I would try a size 5 needle for the swatch. More importantly, what is the percentage of acrylic in this yarn? That will affect blocking as much as needle size.


----------



## susantrail

EqLady said:


> The blue Loren wool has 278 yards divided by 50 grams weight = 5 1/2 yards per gram, which is at the heavy end of fingering weight. I would try a size 5 needle for the swatch. More importantly, what is the percentage of acrylic in this yarn? That will affect blocking as much as needle size.


I know either Dee or someone posted the yards per gram ratios for different yarn weights. But I foolishly didn't save it, and now I can't find it. Could anyone direct me to it?


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> I would try a size 5 needle for the swatch.


Okay.


> More importantly, what is the percentage of acrylic in this yarn? That will affect blocking as much as needle size.


Oh! 30% wool, 65% Acrylic, 5% Lurex (the metallic part)
Will the high percentage of acrylic rule this one out? If so, it will save me the time of the larger swatch.


----------



## jscaplen

susantrail said:


> I know either Dee or someone posted the yards per gram ratios for different yarn weights. ... Could anyone direct me to it?


It's on page 2.


----------



## susantrail

jscaplen said:


> It's on page 2.


Thank you! I will save a copy this time.


----------



## EqLady

jscaplen said:


> Oh! 30% wool, 65% Acrylic, 5% Lurex (the metallic part)
> Will the high percentage of acrylic rule this one out? If so, it will save me the time of the larger swatch.


That high a percentage of acrylic means you will need to block your stole differently, using lots of steam, rather than wet blocking as you would for an all natural fiber piece. And, that could affect the shiny part of your yarn. You can search on this forum for previous discussions of blocking or search on the internet; there's lots of information available. If you decide to buy some yarn rather than reducing your stash, may I suggest either merino or merino/silk blend for your first lace piece? Even a wool with up to 25% nylon or poly will block well.


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> That high a percentage of acrylic means ... using lots of steam, ... that could affect the shiny part of your yarn.


Oh, darn!


> If you decide to buy some yarn ... I suggest either merino or merino/silk blend for your first lace piece


I have no place to buy anything nearby which will mean ordering online - with probably a 3 week delay by the time it gets to rural Newfoundland :-(
Okay - absolutely everything is coming out of my stash now.
I thought that I had found something else that might work but there is a lot of mohair in it - 66% - which would be tricky to work with, I think.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> Your humble opinion carries a lot of weight/experience behind it.
> I just found something else that might work. Another swatch... :-(
> I can't believe that I might have to buy yarn for this project considering all that I have there already!


Yep... that is the nature of stashes.... you think you have everything you need and then a new project starts and you find you still have to buy something new. Hope the new swatch works better, I would hate for you to have to wait three weeks!!! Boo Hoo!


jscaplen said:


> Oh! 30% wool, 65% Acrylic, 5% Lurex (the metallic part)
> Will the high percentage of acrylic rule this one out? If so, it will save me the time of the larger swatch.


As Eqlady says, it will have to be steamed blocked, and that lurex could very possibly melt since it is basically plastic.


----------



## DanaKay

jscaplen said:


> HI, I have have read through the pattern & I am trying to find a suitable yarn. I am getting antsy at this point because I really want to get started. However, despite my large stash, I havent yet found what I think would be the right yarn to use with this project. I think that choosing the right yarn for such work is essential. I dont want to spend all that time knitting & be disappointed in the end.
> Can you please help me decide?
> Here are some possibilities. I hope the pictures are clear enough.
> 
> 1.) Blue with silver: Ice Yarn, Loren wool, 50g/255m, wool/acrylic blend, 3mm needle suggested - sample done with 3.5mm
> Might this be difficult to work with considering the silver tinsel?
> 
> 2.) Blue sock yarn: Okitek Yarn, Astral, 100g/??mm, wool/polyamide blend, 3-4mm suggested - sample done with 3.5
> I did it over the 89 stitches to see the striping pattern over the long run. Too busy? It is only 13.5 inches long.
> 
> 3.) Grey: Kuka Yarn, Kid Mohair DeLuxe, 25g/230m, mohair/polyamide blend, 2.5mm suggested - sample with 3mm
> Too fine for this project. Anyone have a recommendation about what to do with it? I might like to make a fine scarf for my sister for Christmas.
> 
> 4.) Herrschners Stripes Sock Yarn, 100g/400m, wool polyester blend, 2.25 suggested - sample with 3mm
> Again, I did it over the 89 stitches. Too busy? Only 14.5 inches long. How would blocking affect the eventual length?
> 
> I hope that I am not being too demanding.
> Thanks


My Opinion on your yarn selections is: Sock yarn works for this pattern using a 3.75mm/ US 5 needle.
Sock yarns are in the fingering weight range.

The Kid Mohair, you will want to use at least a 3.75 mm/ US 5 needle. Depending on the effect you like in your fabric lace you can go as large as a 5 mm/ US 8 needle with the kid Mohair, but that is way too open for my liking. 
I do like it in the 3.75 mm/ 4 mm range. Keep in mind that it is fuzzy so you want the fabric more open to best show your lace pattern.


----------



## jscaplen

DanaKay said:


> Sock yarn works for this pattern


The only sock yarn that I have is the striping kind & it doesn't look good in this pattern. I can't find any at WalMart.


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> The blue Loren wool has 278 yards divided by 50 grams weight = 5 1/2 yards per gram, which is at the heavy end of fingering weight. I would try a size 5 needle for the swatch.


I did a swatch with the blue Loren using 5mm needles as suggested. It isnt too bad, I suppose. I will try using the steam on it to see how it affects the Lurex. (Again, I have difficulty getting a clear image.)

Then I found this Stardust at Walmart - couldnt see anything else that might be suitable. It is 70% wool, 25% Nylon & 5% other. It also has metal flecks in it but no acrylic. So does this mean that it would involve wet blocking & not steam, as with the Loren? 
50g & 191 yards gives 3.82 on the weight calculation - so does that mean that its considered a heavier fingering weight yarn? It is classed as #1. There is so much variation in these things.
I did the swatch with a 4mm needle - the label suggests 2.75mm. I am hoping that this will work out. It would require more stitches, though.


----------



## EqLady

Jscaplen, you are right, the Stardust would be on the heavy end of fingering. When I talk about acrylic, I really mean anything synthetic, which is basically plastic (a petrochemical). Up to 25% nylon should wet block OK. In my opinion, the Stardust shows the pattern better. Since you have the swatch done, why not wet it good and pin it out to see how it does?


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> Since you have the swatch done, why not wet it good and pin it out to see how it does?


Okay. Thanks.
Does the 4mm needle seem an appropriate size?


----------



## nanciann

jscaplen said:


> I did a swatch with the blue Loren using 5mm needles as suggested. It isnt too bad, I suppose. I will try using the steam on it to see how it affects the Lurex. (Again, I have difficulty getting a clear image.)
> 
> Then I found this Stardust at Walmart - couldnt see anything else that might be suitable. It is 70% wool, 25% Nylon & 5% other. It also has metal flecks in it but no acrylic. So does this mean that it would involve wet blocking & not steam, as with the Loren?
> 50g & 191 yards gives 3.82 on the weight calculation - so does that mean that its considered a heavier fingering weight yarn? It is classed as #1. There is so much variation in these things.
> I did the swatch with a 4mm needle - the label suggests 2.75mm. I am hoping that this will work out. It would require more stitches, though.


Stardust will block well with the wet blocking, so you won't have a problem with that.
It just comes under the fingering weight guidelines and should be just fine.
The swatch looks fine with the 4mm needles...Be sure to check the cast on/bind off with larger needles to make sure that the edges match...


----------



## jscaplen

nanciann said:


> Stardust will block well with the wet blocking, so you won't have a problem with that.
> It just comes under the fingering weight guidelines and should be just fine.


Okay. Thanks. I will pop over & get some more. I only bought one ball to check it out. 


> Be sure to check the cast on/bind off with larger needles to make sure that the edges match...


Yes, I haven't forgotten that 
Hopefully, I will be finally actually knitting the shawl by this evening. I've already spent hours checking out the possibles. It is getting frustrating.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> Yes, I haven't forgotten that
> Hopefully, I will be finally actually knitting the shawl by this evening. I've already spent hours checking out the possibles. It is getting frustrating.


I like the Stardust also... I think it will look great with this pattern... and on 4mm also--perfect!

Yep, the swatching is a pain, but look at how much you learned by doing it. I am impressed that you took the time and did that with the design with all the different yarn choices... a lot of folks just jump on in and then are not happy with the final result... and it takes a heck of a lot more hours to complete the full shawl... and then think the frustration level if you are not happy with the results! Ugh!

If it makes you feel any better (and less alone in your swatching nightmare) I swatch for hours a day for weeks sometimes before I get anything worthy to use for a design. I know I swatch knit much more than I "real" knit! Kudos to you, my dear.


----------



## itzzbarb

Then I found this Stardust at Walmart - 


I like the look of Stardust, think I will look for it, for a second Nanciann down the line.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> I like the Stardust also...


Thank you for your opinion. I am going with it.


> I am impressed that you took the time and did that with the design with all the different yarn choices...


I had a gut feeling that those things weren't going to work out & I didn't want to waste my time & the material on it.


> I swatch knit much more than I "real" knit!


My forte is "unknitting". 


> Kudos to you, my dear.


Thanks. Knowing that I could pick the brains of you experts really helped. If I am going to show a finished product, I want to be sure that it is worth showing. Also, it will be a gift so I am always more particular than if it was for myself.


----------



## CathyAnn

jscaplen said:


> I did a swatch with the blue Loren using 5mm needles as suggested. It isnt too bad, I suppose. I will try using the steam on it to see how it affects the Lurex. (Again, I have difficulty getting a clear image.)
> 
> Then I found this Stardust at Walmart - couldnt see anything else that might be suitable. It is 70% wool, 25% Nylon & 5% other. It also has metal flecks in it but no acrylic. So does this mean that it would involve wet blocking & not steam, as with the Loren?
> 50g & 191 yards gives 3.82 on the weight calculation - so does that mean that its considered a heavier fingering weight yarn? It is classed as #1. There is so much variation in these things.
> I did the swatch with a 4mm needle - the label suggests 2.75mm. I am hoping that this will work out. It would require more stitches, though.


With 70% wool, you can wet block it. IMHO, that's the best way so the lace opens out and shows off the pattern. I really like the Stardust!


----------



## susantrail

I am part way through my fourth repeat. I have been trying to finish another project, so I promised myself two rows on the other project, then I can knit on my Nanciann. My reward  It is a relaxing knit and I do love my yarn (Shalimar Breathless). So very, very soft.


----------



## shshipp

Ella Rae lace merino. Size5 needles. Loving this. 2 days in


----------



## CathyAnn

You're coming along quite fast! Such beautiful yarn. Are you going to do the blending technique when you get to the middle of the shawl?


----------



## itzzbarb

shshipp said:


> Ella Rae lace merino. Size5 needles. Loving this. 2 days in


Wow, you are coming right along! It is looking good.


----------



## pfarley4106

The top shawl that is in the processing of being blocked is Verity from the Spring 2013 issue of Interweave Knits. Sorry about the multicolored blocks distracting from the yarn. 

The second photo is my Nanciann shawl. I added an extra 10 stitches and I'm really happy with it. I cast on with a size 10 1/2 needle and I'm knitting the rest in a size 5. I'm knitting it in the Cascade 220 finger weight. Can't wait to finish it. Thanks so much for creating this gorgeous shawl.


----------



## CathyAnn

Your Nanciann is coming along beautifully. It looks so soft!

The Verity shawl is gorgeous. Excellent blocking!


----------



## pfarley4106

CathyAnn said:


> Your Nanciann is coming along beautifully. It looks so soft!
> 
> The Verity shawl is gorgeous. Excellent blocking!


 Thanks... I have a confession to make... I've never blocked before. So I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## EqLady

I have a confession to make... I've never blocked before. So I appreciate the compliment.

Now you know the secret!


----------



## piecemaker

My yarn has finally arrived but I am still stuck trying to do my swatch. I've tried about 5 different size needles. I finally did my cast on with size 9 needles but I am up to a 13 for the bind off and it still doesn't seem to stretch the same as the cast on. It's close so I Think I'm going to have to go with it.


----------



## stevieland

shshipp said:


> Ella Rae lace merino. Size5 needles. Loving this. 2 days in


Wow this got bigger since I last saw a picture... was that yesterday when you posted a smaller one on the pictures section??? Looks great I love that yarn.


----------



## stevieland

piecemaker said:


> My yarn has finally arrived but I am still stuck trying to do my swatch. I've tried about 5 different size needles. I finally did my cast on with size 9 needles but I am up to a 13 for the bind off and it still doesn't seem to stretch the same as the cast on. It's close so I Think I'm going to have to go with it.


Hi. I think you really need to do that cast on with bigger needles... they've got to be about 2x bigger than the working needle, so unless you are working with a US 4 or so, I recommend going with at least a 10 for the cast on.

I think you will find that is you do that and then maybe use the same needle for the bind off but make sure to work that bind off loosely, you will be fine. Remember, after knitting the whole stole, your tension will be looser, trust me. The Russian bind off is not going to have exactly the same kind of stretch as the long tail since is it a really 1.5 rows of knitting rather than 1, but as long as they are fairly close you will be fine.


----------



## piecemaker

Thanks Dee, I originally did my cast on with a 10.5 needle but was having such a hard time getting my bind off to match that I went down. I will go back to the 10.5 for my cast on amd practice binding off as loosly as I can. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## nanciann

Where is everyone? Knitting, I hope....LOL


----------



## Katsch

I am currently on the tenth repeat.


----------



## EqLady

I am on the eleventh repeat, knitting as fast as I can, but I don't seem to be making much progress. I alternate knitting a few rows with reading a few pages with playing a few games of solataire, trying to give my tendonitis a break.


----------



## jmwilli

nanciann said:


> Where is everyone? Knitting, I hope....LOL


I am on the 9th repeat but with a big project at work and other chores I am lucky if I knit four rows a day. But the weekend is coming so I may make more progress.


----------



## mamiepooh

I'm still on "which yarn and what color" mode.
I have a large stash of cashmere and lot of acrylic. Not very helpful for this project.


----------



## CathyAnn

mamiepooh said:


> I'm still on "which yarn and what color" mode.
> I have a large stash of cashmere and lot of acrylic. Not very helpful for this project.


If this is any help... I'd stay away from acrylic or any yarn that has much acrylic in it, because of the blocking. You'd have to heavily steam block it to get the lace to open out, and it's so much easier with a natural fiber such as your cashmere. There's only one person that I've ever seen who can effectively steam block acrylic lace, and that's Pacific Rose. With that one exception - that I've seen - IMHO, the results from steam blocking lace are poor.


----------



## nanciann

Glad to see everyone has their nose to the grindstone. I thought everyone went on vacation.

Never having blocked acrylic I cannot comment. I keep saying that I want to try that, but love the wool blends so much...I have as yet failed to try it...There is so much work to a shawl...I hate to experiment...


----------



## nanciann

I just posted my Liz Stole on Pictures. I had forgotten to do this earlier. If anyone is interested in seeing it.


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> I just posted my Liz Stole on Pictures. I had forgotten to do this earlier. If anyone is interested in seeing it.


Why don't you post it on here??? Give everyone an eyeful, it's so gorgeous!


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> Why don't you post it on here??? Give everyone an eyeful, it's so gorgeous!


Thanks. I'll do it this way. Here's the link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174037-1.html


----------



## mlw2504

I am on my 15th repeat...nearly half done!

Mary


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> Thanks. I'll do it this way. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174037-1.html


That works!!! :lol:


----------



## patmiel

I'll be joining the KAL as soon as I finish three or four projects that are a must. Love the shawl. I have to run. Gotta knit!


----------



## EqLady

nanciann said:


> I just posted my Liz Stole on Pictures. I had forgotten to do this earlier. If anyone is interested in seeing it.


Man, your Liz is gorgeous! I love that color, too.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

nanciann said:


> Thanks. I'll do it this way. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174037-1.html


Your Liz is beautiful. I love it.

I am only on the second repeat of the nanciann but hope to make up some time this weekend. Slowly catching up on other projects.


----------



## nanciann

Thanks...I had a time getting that to come out even because of the lack of yarn...


----------



## susantrail

I have started my 4th repeat. I am also trying to finish another WIP (Age of Brass and Steam) that is almost complete. Then I can fully concentrate on my Nanciann.


----------



## merry knitter

Nanciann...that is so GORGEOUS! I LOVE the color! Don't know when I'm starting mine...we have 3 summer projects we' re knitting for June, July, and August at my LYS! Plus I have a baby sweeter on the needles...and the list goes on and on! LOL!


----------



## shshipp

Pleased with my progress. Perfect morning for knitting on the deck


----------



## nanciann

shshipp said:


> Pleased with my progress. Perfect morning for knitting on the deck


Looking good!


----------



## susantrail

Have you memorized the chart or do you take it out with you?


----------



## britgirl

Looking good. Love the colours.

Sue


shshipp said:


> Pleased with my progress. Perfect morning for knitting on the deck


----------



## CathyAnn

It's just been said - what I wanted to say! It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## Katsch

Looking very nice.


----------



## Knit in AZ

I've completed my first repeat -- that's after 3 starts. I'm slow but so far so good. I'm enjoying it and am learning lots. Love reading about everyone's progress -- gives me encouragement.


----------



## nanciann

Knit in AZ said:


> I've completed my first repeat -- that's after 3 starts. I'm slow but so far so good. I'm enjoying it and am learning lots. Love reading about everyone's progress -- gives me encouragement.


Good for you!


----------



## shshipp

I am using ella rae lace merino. Yellows oranges and teals. Size 5 needles. I do take my oattern with me. I work nights 7pm to 7am and have been working on it some at night


----------



## CathyAnn

What the heck?! You knit when you can! :lol: 

I look forward to seeing your shawl all knitted up. I'm curious about the colors in that yarn and how they'll work up... I've seen similar Ella Rae at my favorite LYS, and have some Araucania with those colors too.


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> What the heck?! You knit when you can! :lol:
> 
> I look forward to seeing your shawl all knitted up. I'm curious about the colors in that yarn and how they'll work up... I've seen similar Ella Rae at my favorite LYS, and have some Araucania with those colors too.


Funny... I have some Araucania in those colors also.


----------



## mamiepooh

Good evening Ladies. I did something so neat tonight that I have to tell you about it.

This is what I'm working on waiting for the right yarn to show up for nanciann shawl.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-of-dreams-baby-blanket

With this pattern, we have to knit a "picot edge" by picking up the stitches using a provisional cast on, fold the project and holding the 2 needles we knit together one stitch from each needle at the same time at row 13.

I used the same method taught with Liz stole and it worked like a charm. THANK YOU Dee!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

mamiepooh said:


> Good evening Ladies. I did something so neat tonight that I have to tell you about it.
> 
> This is what I'm working on waiting for the right yarn to show up for nanciann shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-of-dreams-baby-blanket
> 
> With this pattern, we have to knit a "picot edge" by picking up the stitches using a provisional cast on, fold the project and holding the 2 needles we knit together one stitch from each needle at the same time at row 13.
> 
> I used the same method taught with Liz stole and it worked like a charm. THANK YOU Dee![/quote
> 
> Beautiful baby blanket. Looks very sweet and dainty. No better way to use our time when waiting for yarn to start a project than knitting on another project.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

Hi,
This question may already have been asked so I started reading through the posts. With so many pages of messages, it was frustrating me that I could have been knitting instead. I gave it up & went to bed.
So please excuse me if this has already been covered: The pattern notes indicate that on row 9, stitch markers will have to be moved in order to grab the stitch from the other side. I have also had to do that on row 11. Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong? 
I am afraid to keep going in case I have made a mistake. I "lost" a lot of time swatching & I had even completed one repeat, only to unravel it because I had added a couple of extra pattern repeats & it was coming out much wider than I had expected. I dont want to knit up more just to have to rip it back, however, I am itching to be working on it.
Thanks. Sorry that I am so long-winded.


----------



## nanciann

jscaplen said:


> Hi,
> This question may already have been asked so I started reading through the posts. With so many pages of messages, it was frustrating me that I could have been knitting instead. I gave it up & went to bed.
> So please excuse me if this has already been covered: The pattern notes indicate that on row 9, stitch markers will have to be moved in order to grab the stitch from the other side. I have also had to do that on row 11. Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong?
> I am afraid to keep going in case I have made a mistake. I "lost" a lot of time swatching & I had even completed one repeat, only to unravel it because I had added a couple of extra pattern repeats & it was coming out much wider than I had expected. I dont want to knit up more just to have to rip it back, however, I am itching to be working on it.
> Thanks. Sorry that I am so long-winded.


That applies only if you are using stitch markers to mark off the 10 stitch repeat. If that is so then row 9 is the only row that applies to that...It does not happen on row 11. If you look at the chart...there is a k2tog right at the end of the 10 stitch repeat ... next to where you would put your marker...it does not happen anywhere else.
If you are only using markers to separate the border stitches ... there is nothing to worry about...
Hope that helps..


----------



## Quilter Girl

Count me in, buying the pattern now!


----------



## jscaplen

nanciann said:


> It does not happen on row 11.


Oh, dear :-( This means that I am doing something wrong... & now I have to start from scratch. This has happened to me three times now - well at least I am consistent.


nanciann said:


> If you are only using markers to separate the border stitches ... there is nothing to worry about...


I like to have all repeats marked because it is easier to count & thus avoid a mistake. Or so I thought... I will have to go back & examine the pattern again to see why this is happening with me.
Thanks.


----------



## itzzbarb

Regarding the moving of stitch markers, this is what Dee had to say about it:

nrc1940 wrote:
I have a question on row 9. It's in the 6 stitch section after the heavy blue line. Up to the 9th row it has been a 6 stitch section (either knit or purl depending on which direction your working). On row 9 it says to knit 5, then k2tog. That would be 7 stitches. It looks like I'll run into the same thing on rows 11, 13, and 15.

I've been so muddle-headed the last couple of days that I'm sure it's just some little thing I'm not seeing.

Not a problem. Row 9's k2tog decrease positioned next to the pattern repeat grabs its second stitch from the other side of the repeat. So the stitch count across the row is not affected, it just has to do with the way the stitches work out around the "box." Also, Row 11's last stitch of those six will grab its stitch from the other side of the repeat as well. In rows 13 and 15, the yarn overs don't grab any stitches from the previous row so although it appears there are seven stitches there, there are still 6. Does that make sense?


----------



## jscaplen

itzzbarb said:


> Also, Row 11's last stitch of those six will grab its stitch from the other side of the repeat as well.


Okay (huge sigh of relief) I am not reading it wrong & can continue on. 
I am getting ready for a teleconference now & then I am going to sit & watch a movie & make some progress without worrying about that possible snag.
Thanks.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> Okay (huge sigh of relief) I am not reading it wrong & can continue on.
> I am getting ready for a teleconference now & then I am going to sit & watch a movie & make some progress without worrying about that possible snag.
> Thanks.


You are fine. Just so you know... I specifically mentioned row 9 as the row that might confuse people off since the same ssk stitch is worked on either side of the marker and so "splits" the stitch sort of. But yes, the next row 11 the marker has to be moved also. Sorry about the confusion.

On another note... I know it is frustrating to have to frog to correct mistakes, but that really is the nature of lace knitting. I still have to do it and I'm supposed to know what I'm doing by now. But I will tell you one thing--frogging and reknitting really makes you understand the structure of knitting itself and is the thing that really takes you to the next level. I attribute any alleged expertise I possess to the fact that I had to frog so much/troubleshoot mistakes, and that made me really able to understand the bigger picture in a way that happily knitting along without errors would not have. So please.... just enjoy the process, frogging and all!


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> You are fine... yes, the next row 11 the marker has to be moved also.


Thanks.


> Sorry about the confusion.


As was pointed out, if I wasn't using all of those markers, it wouldn't have shown up as a problem. I was thinking that an ounce of prevention would be worth a pound of cure, as my mother would say.


> I know it is frustrating to have to frog


I don't really mind the frogging - as I mentioned before, "unknitting" is one of my major activities. I just didn't want to keep knitting if there was a mistake - that much more time lost. You could call me the "Frog Queen", actually. 


> So please.... just enjoy the process, frogging and all!


I am & I will 
Thanks.


----------



## litprincesstwo

I GIVE UP!! The yarn wins and I lose. Tired of the darn stress , Guess I'm not smart enough to do a lace stole/shawl. I've spend days and hours of knitting and ripping out. I've counted and noted and I still screw up.


----------



## CathyAnn

litprincesstwo said:


> I GIVE UP!! The yarn wins and I lose. Tired of the darn stress , Guess I'm not smart enough to do a lace stole/shawl. I've spend days and hours of knitting and ripping out. I've counted and noted and I still screw up.


You are not alone! My first shawl was the Ashton. I frogged it plenty at first. It's part of the learning curve. I understand the stress and frustration. Using my 20/20 hindsight, put a lifeline in ever purl row if you have to. Take it one row at a time, knitting slowly. Make sure the row you're knitting is marked off. I use sticky notes on the row above the one I'm on, so I can find my place more easily.

You're smart enough! You CAN do it!


----------



## litprincesstwo

I can't get past row 2. I keep making a mistake in that row. I did get a far as row 3, but then the count was off so backed it out, found the error again in row two. even with counting and marking down each of the pattern brackets on my sticky notes. My daughter says the same thing that I'm smart enough, but I definitely don't need the stress. so maybe one of us needs a time out. Maybe I'll put me on the shelf instead of the yarn! thanks for the kind words CathyAnn


----------



## EqLady

Litprincesstwo, what is your count on row 2, which is a wrong side row? Rows 1 and 2 should have 87, rows 3 and 4 should have 85, rows 5 and 6 should have 83, rows 7 and 8 should have 81, rows 9 and 10 have 83, rows 11 and 12 have 85, 13 and 14 have 87, and rows 15 and 16 have 89. The change in count is what creates the border. The full row change in count of two stitches occurs one at each end, so rows 1 and 2 have 11 stitches on each edge section, the next two have 10, and so on. The body section is constant at 65. I hope this helps - I'm assuming this might have tripped you up?


----------



## nrc1940

Don't give up. I started out trying to use some yarn I'd hand spun and dyed a beautiful burgundy. I got 3 patterns into it and decided I didn't like it at all. I've started over with lace yarn. I figured if I was going to put that much time and effort into a project I needed to work it with yarn I knew I would be pleased with. Sometimes you just have to cut your losses, take a deep breath, and begin again.



litprincesstwo said:


> I GIVE UP!! The yarn wins and I lose. Tired of the darn stress , Guess I'm not smart enough to do a lace stole/shawl. I've spend days and hours of knitting and ripping out. I've counted and noted and I still screw up.


----------



## stevieland

litprincesstwo said:


> I can't get past row 2. I keep making a mistake in that row. I did get a far as row 3, but then the count was off so backed it out, found the error again in row two. even with counting and marking down each of the pattern brackets on my sticky notes. My daughter says the same thing that I'm smart enough, but I definitely don't need the stress. so maybe one of us needs a time out. Maybe I'll put me on the shelf instead of the yarn! thanks for the kind words CathyAnn


Oh no! I am sooo sorry you are having such a time of it. Can we help you one row at a time? You can let us know what is going on with each row and we can troubleshoot for you. We can all work together to try to get you on track once you maybe take a little break? No pressure, just want you to know you are not alone in this.

P.S. I can go into more detail about reading your knitting if you like and tell you stuff to look out for.


----------



## 78marna

When there is trouble with a lace pattern, put a marker at the end of each repeat and you can find where you are off. it will work.


----------



## litprincesstwo

Thank you all for the kind words. I decided to take a break from this tonight. I really appreciate the info about how many stitches should be at the end of each row. that has been one of my biggest worries. I'll note the info on my copy. 

It seems the odd numbered rows are where I make my mistake. My plan is to have my daughter (the lovely one on the left in my photo) to read out each step for me tomorrow night. I just want to make a lace shawl/stole so-o-o-o bad. Their so incredibly lovely. I'm just going to let the yarn think it won. I'm not a quitter, cause I really want to master this and make something lovely for two people I love and admire.

Again thanks for the kind words of encouragement.


----------



## shshipp

Also the use of lifelines hasnt been addressed recently. Every color repeat I put in a life line. I use a very thin white lace weight yarn. If I do drop a yarnover and cant catch it. I only have to drop down to my life line, not rip the whole project. I also use markers every 10 sts during the knitting. Keeps me aware of ANY error immediately. Moving markers can be a pain, but ripping out a project is worse. I just ripped out the Nadira Shawl. I got to marking off 4 sets of 32 sts and I discovered, somehow, one side had 4 sets of 32 and the other had 5 sets of 32. How that happened I could not figure out. However, hours of work....Using that yarn for this project. 

Sometimes you just have to walk away. It's all good


----------



## pfarley4106

stevieland said:


> You are fine. Just so you know... I specifically mentioned row 9 as the row that might confuse people off since the same ssk stitch is worked on either side of the marker and so "splits" the stitch sort of. But yes, the next row 11 the marker has to be moved also. Sorry about the confusion.
> 
> On another note... I know it is frustrating to have to frog to correct mistakes, but that really is the nature of lace knitting. I still have to do it and I'm supposed to know what I'm doing by now. But I will tell you one thing--frogging and reknitting really makes you understand the structure of knitting itself and is the thing that really takes you to the next level. I attribute any alleged expertise I possess to the fact that I had to frog so much/troubleshoot mistakes, and that made me really able to understand the bigger picture in a way that happily knitting along without errors would not have. So please.... just enjoy the process, frogging and all!


I just finished round 10 and I'm on vacation. Didn't initially understand the row 9 note until I had ripped back to row 3 twice. Then like a bomb going off I realized I'd been frogging needlessly. So took out the markers between repeat to prevent future senior moments


----------



## pfarley4106

So instead I count after every row


----------



## EqLady

pfarley4106 said:
 

> So instead I count after every row


I'm with you  I find using markers in the body section between repeats very confusing; even on the triangular shawls I use markers only at the center and each edge. I'm finding Nanciann easy to follow (relatively) and am using markers only on the edge. I do count each pattern row. I finished repeat 13 last night - it's finally growing, enough that the finished part is getting in my way!


----------



## Knit in AZ

I started over 3 times before I got the hang of it. Just keep trying -- you'll get it. Don't give in to that nagging little voice in your head telling you you can't do it. You can! What works for me is that I read each row out loud before I knit it. That way it seems more familiar when I knit each stitch. I also go really slow. The yarn I'm using is dark so that's slowing me down also. It's not a race. Just take your time and enjoy the process. Good luck.


----------



## Katsch

Don't give up. I had some issues as well. I found it easier not to use markers. I understand your need for a break. When you pick it up again you will have a fresh start. Good luck.

I have just completed repeat 15 below is a picture of progress.


----------



## CathyAnn

pfarley4106 said:


> I just finished round 10 and I'm on vacation. Didn't initially understand the row 9 note until I had ripped back to row 3 twice. Then like a bomb going off I realized I'd been frogging needlessly. So took out the markers between repeat to prevent future senior moments


Way back somewhere at the beginning of the Ashton KAL, Dee had discouraged the use of markers between repeats because they can cause problems and confusion. As a result, I never got into the habit of using them. After awhile, you won't even miss them. They can be a big pain in the you know where. You'll no doubt find, after a little bit, that when you've completed a row and the stitches come out exactly as the chart shows, you don't need to count back over the row. Then you can go back to see if any yarnovers were missed, etc., making sure all of the stitches line up properly with the rows below per the chart.

IMHO, it would be very helpful for new lace knitters to go over the first 100 pages of the Ashton KAL focusing on Dee's input. There's a lot of excellent information there that pertains to lace knitting in general, and the development of good habits. What some of us did was copy/paste the things Dee said into Word and printed them out for reference.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html

In addition, the Ashton Shawlette pattern is a good source of information too! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html


----------



## CathyAnn

Katsch said:


> Don't give up. I had some issues as well. I found it easier not to use markers. I understand your need for a break. When you pick it up again you will have a fresh start. Good luck.
> 
> I have just completed repeat 15 below is a picture of progress.


It's going to be beautiful. What a great color!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Thanks CathyAnn, the color is jade, cascade 220 fingering.


----------



## Bookmiss

EqLady said:


> I'm with you  I find using markers in the body section between repeats very confusing; even on the triangular shawls I use markers only at the center and each edge. I'm finding Nanciann easy to follow (relatively) and am using markers only on the edge. I do count each pattern row. I finished repeat 13 last night - it's finally growing, enough that the finished part is getting in my way!


I found that the markers help me narrow down where I have a problem, when I do when using the chart. I did do rows 9 and 11 with the written directions a couple of times for me to get the hang of them. I'm now on the 17th repeat. Using markers or not, it depends upon the person. Yes, I had to frog a few times, but not at all in the last 5 or so repeats.


----------



## stevieland

Katsch said:


> Don't give up. I had some issues as well. I found it easier not to use markers. I understand your need for a break. When you pick it up again you will have a fresh start. Good luck.
> 
> I have just completed repeat 15 below is a picture of progress.


I love that color too!!! That is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## EqLady

14 down - almost at the halfway point!


----------



## Katsch

stevieland said:


> I love that color too!!! That is going to be gorgeous!


It is all because of you. The true talent lies with the designer. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Here is my Nanciann shawl that I test knit for Dee. I used Knitpicks Palette fingering in Cream colourway. I knit on size 3.75 mm needles and used approximately 798 yards. It was knit as per pattern. Relaxed size after blocking was 76" x 16 1/2". This was very pleasant to knit. I like it so much that I am currently working on another one. I have had some black yarn in my stash for some time that I thought I would never be brave enough to knit up, but realized that it was begging to be knit for this pattern as this is not a complicated pattern. Thanks to Dee for such a beautiful pattern.

Sue


----------



## nanciann

That is so lovely Sue. Your knitting is always the best.


----------



## litprincesstwo

I jumped back into the yarn last night, after calming down from the stress over the weekend. I just knitted the set up rows and then did the lifeline. Cross your fingers I'm going to try to knit two rows tonight, if I'm really lucky maybe 4 rows and a lifeline.


----------



## EqLady

britgirl said:


> Here is my Nanciann shawl that I test knit for Dee. I used Knitpicks Palette fingering in Cream colourway. I knit on size 3.75 mm needles and used approximately 798 yards. It was knit as per pattern. Relaxed size after blocking was 76" x 16 1/2". This was very pleasant to knit. I like it so much that I am currently working on another one. I have had some black yarn in my stash for some time that I thought I would never be brave enough to knit up, but realized that it was begging to be knit for this pattern as this is not a complicated pattern. Thanks to Dee for such a beautiful pattern.
> 
> Sue


Your knitting is always to beautiful, Sue, and this piece is no exception! I'm using cream as well, size 5 needles, which (until seeing yours) I considered uninspiring. I like the effect of the smaller needles and may go that route with a second one, adding another repeat for width.


----------



## britgirl

Thank you. I know I wasn't sure about the colour whilst I was knitting it. I had ordered a bright coloured green-blue yarn which didn't arrive in time, so switched to this instead. Now, I am glad as I really do love it, and I think the other might have been too much for the pattern. I'm sure yours will be fine too on the larger needles. Blocking really brings out the beauty of the shawl.

Sue


EqLady said:


> Your knitting is always to beautiful, Sue, and this piece is no exception! I'm using cream as well, size 5 needles, which (until seeing yours) I considered uninspiring. I like the effect of the smaller needles and may go that route with a second one, adding another repeat for width.


----------



## Katsch

Lovely Sue.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Here is my Nanciann shawl that I test knit for Dee. I used Knitpicks Palette fingering in Cream colourway.


I love the colour. It does your knitting proud - such lovely work. Now I want an off-white one, too.
I have just clued up knitting an afghan for my son so I am free to indulge myself with my Nanciann. I have completed 7 repeats & hope to make good progress tonight - especially after some helpful tips from CathyAnn.


----------



## stevieland

Sue, thanks for your test knitting as always! I love the design in the natural color! It really shows off the texture. And your pictures are lovely as well. Wonderful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

litprincesstwo said:


> I jumped back into the yarn last night, after calming down from the stress over the weekend. I just knitted the set up rows and then did the lifeline. Cross your fingers I'm going to try to knit two rows tonight, if I'm really lucky maybe 4 rows and a lifeline.


Way to go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue, it's perfect as always! Just beautiful!!!

I seem to stay away from whites, but your's is inspiring. And I like Palette yarn. I just may get some for a future project.


----------



## cdninswe

Couldn't agree with you more Nan!! Sue's shawl is amazing



nanciann said:


> That is so lovely Sue. Your knitting is always the best.


----------



## cdninswe

britgirl said:


> Here is my Nanciann shawl that I test knit for Dee. . Thanks to Dee for such a beautiful pattern.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful. Really Lovely..... Where is the photo of you wearing it Sue!!!


----------



## litprincesstwo

So this morning I said I wanted to knit 2 to 4 rows tonight with my daughter's help. WELL I did 13 rows before my headache took over. Click this to see a photo of my project so far. I got the yarn on knit picks, the color is called "Seafaring." Love oceany colors!


----------



## CathyAnn

litprincesstwo said:


> So this morning I said I wanted to knit 2 to 4 rows tonight with my daughter's help. WELL I did 13 rows before my headache took over. Click this to see a photo of my project so far. I got the yarn on knit picks, the color is called "Seafaring." Love oceany colors!


All Right! WTG! Progress! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

litprincesstwo said:


> I did 13 rows before my headache took over.


Great 
Way to hang in there.


----------



## EqLady

Way to go! Sometimes you just have to put a project in time out for a bit, then go back to it. Smooth sailing the rest of the way!


----------



## litprincesstwo

I think this was more the case of I had to be in time out!!! OH well I feel better having served my time out! 

Plus it was nice having time with my girl reading the instructions to me.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## AlderRose

Does anyone know why our "watched topics" suddenly stop sending e-mail reminders? I was thinking something was missing and realized that I hadn't seen any new reminders of what was happening on this KAL for at least a week... maybe more.

It was exciting to see the progress on those Nancianns! Isn't it a wonderful design?


----------



## EqLady

Pacific Rose said:


> Does anyone know why our "watched topics" suddenly stop sending e-mail reminders? I was thinking something was missing and realized that I hadn't seen any new reminders of what was happening on this KAL for at least a week... maybe more.
> 
> It was exciting to see the progress on those Nancianns! Isn't it a wonderful design?


I think it is something in their system. You just have to go to the site and click on watch/unwatched to get it going again.


----------



## britgirl

Yes, I think it is a glitch in their system that happens every now and again. I think with our busy lifestyles we forget about things sometimes and then it suddenly hits us that we haven't got a reminder. Then there is all that catching-up to do!

It is great seeing the progress on everyone's Nancianns and the seeing new people expressing interest and jumping in.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Does anyone know why our "watched topics" suddenly stop sending e-mail reminders? I was thinking something was missing and realized that I hadn't seen any new reminders of what was happening on this KAL for at least a week... maybe more.
> 
> It was exciting to see the progress on those Nancianns! Isn't it a wonderful design?


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> Does anyone know why our "watched topics" suddenly stop sending e-mail reminders?


I seem to recall something about that coming up before. If you accidentally delete a notice without opening the link, the system doesn't send you another message. You only get one message regarding a new post - even if there are a dozen sent in the meantime - if you haven't gone in to check the first one. (I hope that made sense.)


----------



## jscaplen

umozabeads said:


> I am experimenting with adding size 6 beads on the yarn overs


Pardon my ignorance, but how do you add beads as you go? Someone posted a finished piece once that was done with beads but they were strung before the work was begun. How do you get them on the yarn after you start?


----------



## jmwilli

jscaplen said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but how do you add beads as you go? Someone posted a finished piece once that was done with beads but they were strung before the work was begun. How do you get them on the yarn after you start?


Check this video. http://nelkindesigns.blogspot.com/2011/01/placing-beads-on-your-knitting-video.html

A google search for putting beads on knitting locates several other sites.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks. None available with this one. Maybe with the next one.

Sue


cdninswe said:


> Beautiful. Really Lovely..... Where is the photo of you wearing it Sue!!!


----------



## tmlester

jmwilli said:


> Check this video. http://nelkindesigns.blogspot.com/2011/01/placing-beads-on-your-knitting-video.html
> 
> A google search for putting beads on knitting locates several other sites.


Thanks, that's a great help for us novice "beaders".


----------



## jscaplen

jmwilli said:


> Check this video...


Neat !
Thanks


----------



## pfarley4106

Starting round 18 on my shawl. So excited to be more than half way. Loved britgirl's shawl. I sure hope my cast on and cast off edges turn out like hers because right now they look nothing like that


----------



## EqLady

pfarley4106 said:


> Starting round 18 on my shawl. So excited to be more than half way. Loved britgirl's shawl. I sure hope my cast on and cast off edges turn out like hers because right now they look nothing like that


I just finished the 17th repeat as well. My stole is pretty well curled on itself, proving that blocking was created for knitters like me!


----------



## Katsch

I am also anxious to see how it looks blocked. Moving onto repeat 20.


----------



## stevieland

pfarley4106 said:


> Starting round 18 on my shawl. So excited to be more than half way. Loved britgirl's shawl. I sure hope my cast on and cast off edges turn out like hers because right now they look nothing like that


Congratulations! Regarding Sue's shawl... your cast on and bind off ends will look a bit different... and will block out equally nice if not nicer. I was concerned about the curling on mine, believe me, but it blocked out perfectly.

If you look at the pictures on the pattern itself of the blocking instructions, you will see what yours will look like. There is a little "tube" on each end due to the couple of rows of reverse stockinette at the start and finish. Your tube probably looks sort of wonky right now, but if you pin in out like on the pattern, it will look really nice.

With some of the test knitted shawls, the edges were done a bit differently without those extra rows of reverse stockinette (purl on RS and knit on WS) and were curling a bit post blocking, so we decided based on results that the way I did the edges on the pattern sample was the best since it made the ends more substantial. You will have a bit thicker an edge on yours than Sue did, but it will block out perfectly and is a nice design detail on the ends. That's the nice thing about test knitting.... we can see what the initial design turns into and then all give our two cents worth regarding the results and I can tweak the design accordingly if necessary.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> I just finished the 17th repeat as well. My stole is pretty well curled on itself, proving that blocking was created for knitters like me!


Woo Hoo!


----------



## roed2er

Wow --- just last night I finally got to cast on and I am loving this pattern. What a great knit; a perfect balance of being a relaxing knit without being boring. I am heading to Florida next week to visit family and this is a project I can take with me and still progress on while visiting. Thank you Dee! One evening of work (with a couple episodes of Matlock) and I am already up done with the first repeat -- never have I knitted lace this quickly and pleasurably!

I found in my stash (don't you just love stash shopping?) A mottled blue fingering weight that looks like your favorite pair of faded jeans. Not the solid that I thought I wanted, but very subtle color variations --- definately NOT varigated. A Arancania yarn, hand dyed in Chili, Ranco Multi --- 75% wool-- I think it will work well. Using my Knitpicks harmony circulars in size 5. I must knit with similar tension as Dee as my swatch worked out well with a 10.5 needle for cast on and size 9 for binding off.

Off to work for the day, but looking forward to a nice time knitting tonight. Debi


----------



## wildwood42

Very pretty shawls, I am doing the Nanciann, and really like it, so easy to do, and fun pattern. Thank you Dee!!


----------



## stevieland

Hey everybody! I just finished my sample for my new design and wanted to show y'all a few pics. Lace and cables!! Woo Hoo!! But it's not hard!! It's called Catoctin Shawl, it's a crescent shape, and I am hoping to publish it in a couple of weeks. Now that I am designing full time I can get them done quicker, which is really exciting for me. 

I love the yarn and the color. It is Neighborhood Fiber Company's Rustic Fingering in the Anacostia colorway.


----------



## Katsch

Ah Dee, It is Gorgeous and spectacular color.
Kathy


----------



## stevieland

Katsch said:


> Ah Dee, It is Gorgeous and spectacular color.
> Kathy


Thanks! I'm so glad you like it.


----------



## wildwood42

Another beautiful shawl, great color and design, really love your designs.


----------



## wildwood42

Thanks for all you do for the knitting community, it is so appreciated.


----------



## stevieland

wildwood42 said:


> Thanks for all you do for the knitting community, it is so appreciated.


You are welcome! That is so sweet to say. And thanks for the nice compliment about the new design. I've said it many times--I've got all my KP buddies to thank for your support and encouragement of my design efforts. I wouldn't have continued on this path without it. Bless everyone's heart for that!


----------



## britgirl

It is a beautiful shawl, and having just finished a test knit of it, I can vouch for it not being hard. It is particularly nice because it is a little bit different from Dee's other designs and I am sure it will be very popular too.

Sue



stevieland said:


> Hey everybody! I just finished my sample for my new design and wanted to show y'all a few pics. Lace and cables!! Woo Hoo!! But it's not hard!! It's called Catoctin Shawl, it's a crescent shape, and I am hoping to publish it in a couple of weeks. Now that I am designing full time I can get them done quicker, which is really exciting for me.
> 
> I love the yarn and the color. It is Neighborhood Fiber Company's Rustic Fingering in the Anacostia colorway.


----------



## EqLady

Spectacular!!!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Spectacular!!!


Thanks!


----------



## DanaKay

Dee, so when can I place my order?


----------



## Pocahontas

stevieland said:


> Hey everybody! I just finished my sample for my new design and wanted to show y'all a few pics. Lace and cables!! Woo Hoo!! But it's not hard!! It's called Catoctin Shawl, it's a crescent shape, and I am hoping to publish it in a couple of weeks. Now that I am designing full time I can get them done quicker, which is really exciting for me.
> 
> I love the yarn and the color. It is Neighborhood Fiber Company's Rustic Fingering in the Anacostia colorway.


I am so in love with this new design. It is incredibly beautiful - love the crescent shape. I'm interested in how it came to be called Catoctin.
Truly an amazing shawl in that lush green color.


----------



## nanciann

Pocahontas said:


> I am so in love with this new design. It is incredibly beautiful - love the crescent shape. I'm interested in how it came to be called Catoctin.
> Truly an amazing shawl in that lush green color.


Dee explains the name on the first page of the pattern. She always has something beautiful and interesting to tell about her name picks. 
This shawl is a real beauty and such fun to knit...It is really special.


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> Dee, so when can I place my order?


I thought you didn't knit with fingering weight anymore???  Not sure how the cables would look in laceweight...


----------



## stevieland

Pocahontas said:


> I am so in love with this new design. It is incredibly beautiful - love the crescent shape. I'm interested in how it came to be called Catoctin.
> Truly an amazing shawl in that lush green color.


Hi there! Gee, thanks! I'm glad you like it so much. It is so easy to wear with that shape. I had fun playing with it on my nice mannikin lady. She was very patient as I draped it this way and that!

Catoctin mountain is a small mountain range in Maryland that is part of the Appalachians. I've spent many hours over the years in the surrounding park areas, wandering the trails, photographing the waterfalls and swimming in the lake. Since I like to name my shawls after people (as you know, Nanciann, I'm looking at you!) or after significant places in my life, I thought it was time for a Catoctin. Plus the design is rather organic looking... with the middle section reminding me of a mountain (like a kid would draw one, at any rate!) and the cables like viney undergrowth, and the lacey section is 100s of little leaves stacked on each other. So there you have it!


----------



## stevieland

nanciann said:


> Dee explains the name on the first page of the pattern. She always has something beautiful and interesting to tell about her name picks.
> This shawl is a real beauty and such fun to knit...It is really special.


Thanks as always, my friend.


----------



## shshipp

Cant wait. Your designs are such a pleasure to knit. I am almost 3/4 done with nanciann


----------



## susantrail

Another beauty! I want to start thinking about yarns- about how many yards of fingering weight?


----------



## EqLady

20 down, 10 1/2 to go!


----------



## piecemaker

It's beautiful Dee and my favorite color! I am loving knitting the Nanciann. I have all your patterns so far and look forward to knitting all of them.


----------



## merry knitter

Absolutely GORGEOUS! LOVE the color! You are amazing! I want one! LOL!


----------



## mamiepooh

Dee, Put my name on the list right away.
I need that yarn on the same color. I just love it.
Are you refering to the Catoctin Creek Distillery ? 
Please, give us the story behind the name.

Sorry, I missed your post explaining the name. My story was less noble but as tasty ...loll


----------



## DanaKay

stevieland said:


> I thought you didn't knit with fingering weight anymore???  Not sure how the cables would look in laceweight...


I have no idea when I might get to knit it. I believe it would look just as wonderful in a nice wool lace weight with great stitch definition. At any rate for me it is worth a whirl to find out.
You know I can't break up a set! It is my desire to have each and every shawl you design.
I have some sock yarn that is fingering, absolutely not shawl of any type worthy, great for socks though. This is the first in years that I don't have socks on needles.


----------



## shshipp

20 rows. Still loving this. Looking forward to working on the new C_________
Shawl . My friends love getting these as gifts.


----------



## nanciann

That is looking so good. Won't be long now... :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jscaplen

HI, I have completed 20 pattern reps here. I think that I will have to go longer than 30 repeats to get a nice length.
Why does mine look so much puffier than shshipp's? Should I have gone with a larger needle size?
Certainly, the picture isn't the greatest.


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Another beauty! I want to start thinking about yarns- about how many yards of fingering weight?


I used about US 6 needles/750 yards of a fingering weight that was a bit on the lighter side.The first test knitter finishing up who used a slightly thicker fingering weight on US6s and used about 860 yards. So if you have 2 skeins of 400 yard sock yarn, for example, you'd probably have plenty of yarn with US 5s. I would have probably gone with 5s if I had different yarn... I always swatch and see what I think after a quick wet block. I am waiting for more test knitting data to give a more accurate range.


----------



## stevieland

shshipp said:


> 20 rows. Still loving this. Looking forward to working on the new C_________
> Shawl . My friends love getting these as gifts.


Looking good! Love that yarn color.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> HI, I have completed 20 pattern reps here. I think that I will have to go longer than 30 repeats to get a nice length.
> Why does mine look so much puffier than shshipp's? Should I have gone with a larger needle size?
> Certainly, the picture isn't the greatest.


That looks perfect! I You've done a great job. Keep in mind that it will grow hugely upon blocking.... but by all means knit more repeats if you think you would like to.

Don't worry about the way it looks vs the way that the other one looks. Different yarns will appear denser in an unblocked state. Your picture looks very much like mine did with the yarn I used, which was a tight twist merino that was rather heavy fingering. That Ella Rae that shshipp is using is on the lighter side of fingering weight. I love the texture you have there.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> You've done a great job.


Thank you.


> Keep in mind that it will grow hugely upon blocking....


I am thinking that it will be narrower, as well, than I thought at the outset. I started with a couple of extra repeats but it looked like it was going to be much wider than yours so I unravelled it & brought it back to the 89 stitches. When you block it, I guess there is a give & take in easing the width & the length. (Not sure if I said that clearly.) So if you stretch it wider, will that mean that you lose a bit of length? 


> Different yarns will appear denser in an unblocked state.


Okay. I don't have much experience with blocking. Mostly with crocheting.


> I love the texture you have there.


Let's hope it will still be lovely when I'm done.
I just finished #21 repeat.


----------



## pfarley4106

Dee, you did it again. I'm naming you my all time favorite designer. I've just got to make the new shawl. So add my name to the list. Well, I just completed repeat 26 so I'm well on my way to finishing. I'm on vacation in Oxford, MS for this whole month. So I'm unable to photograph what I've completed but will do so when I get home. In the mean time I'm knitting with a great group of gals at a fabulous yarn shop here called Oxford 1.


----------



## nanciann

jscaplen said:


> Let's hope it will still be lovely when I'm done.
> I just finished #21 repeat.


Believe it or not....It will be much lovelier when you have it blocked and you can adjust length and width a bit to what you want...There is a little play there...Make it longer and lose a little width and visa versa....

Be sure to soak it long enough. I live in a dry heat so I soak it for at least 30 minutes and leave it almost dripping when I block it because it dries so fast here. You will be able to get away with the normal soak time and squeezing of the excess...


----------



## jscaplen

nanciann said:


> You will be able to get away with the normal soak time and squeezing of the excess...


Ah... you noticed that I'm in Newfoundland, huh? No dry heat here.


----------



## nanciann

jscaplen said:


> Ah... you noticed that I'm in Newfoundland, huh? No dry heat here.


    

Yes, I did notice that...Right now our temp is 102 degrees...


----------



## Katsch

Chugging along on repeat 26!


----------



## jscaplen

nanciann said:


> Right now our temp is 102 degrees...


Ours isn't, if you know what I mean.


----------



## pfarley4106

pfarley4106 said:


> Dee, you did it again. I'm naming you my all time favorite designer. I've just got to make the new shawl. So add my name to the list. Well, I just completed repeat 26 so I'm well on my way to finishing. I'm on vacation in Oxford, MS for this whole month. So I'm unable to photograph what I've completed but will do so when I get home. In the mean time I'm knitting with a great group of gals at a fabulous yarn shop here called Oxford 1.


Oops the shop name is Knit 1 Oxford


----------



## stevieland

pfarley4106 said:


> Dee, you did it again. I'm naming you my all time favorite designer. I've just got to make the new shawl. So add my name to the list. Well, I just completed repeat 26 so I'm well on my way to finishing. I'm on vacation in Oxford, MS for this whole month. So I'm unable to photograph what I've completed but will do so when I get home. In the mean time I'm knitting with a great group of gals at a fabulous yarn shop here called Oxford 1.


I am blushing! Wow! Thanks. Looking forward to seeing your beauty when you get around to it.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> Let's hope it will still be lovely when I'm done.
> I just finished #21 repeat.


You can certainly stretch it wider when you block. You can really play with it to change the dimensions to a certain extent. And yes, you do lose some length when you block it wider.

Some of my test knitters got a bit more width than I did based on how they choose to block it. My shawl relaxed to about 18" wide after blocking and stayed that way for a couple of months, but then when the humidity kicked in this past month, it it went down another inch. And the weight of a stole/wide scarf will stretch it out too, so often the ends are wider than the middle after it is worn a bit, and depending on how it is worn. So you never really know, it depends on a lot of factors.

I guarantee that your stole will be lovely when you are done based on your picture. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> I guarantee that your stole will be lovely when you are done based on your picture. :thumbup:


Thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## EqLady

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for your encouragement.


Mine looks about like yours, jscaplen, when it isn't curling up on itself! Spent the day with family; youngest granddaughter graduated from high school today and turns 18 Tuesday. Woo-hoo!!! No knitting from mr today. Too pooped to pop.


----------



## jan1ce

Yay!, just finished first 16 rows (plus set up rows). Think this might work, as long as I have enough yarn. Might be a tad too wide 

Jan xx


----------



## nanciann

jan1ce said:


> Yay!, just finished first 16 rows (plus set up rows). Think this might work, as long as I have enough yarn. Might be a tad too wide
> 
> Jan xx


If you think it's wider than you want...when blocking ... go for more length....


----------



## jan1ce

nanciann said:


> If you think it's wider than you want...when blocking ... go for more length....


Thanks Nanciann, I'll try it. Wanted it wider than the pattern but think I got a bit carried away! Still I'm pleased with it so far.

Jan xx


----------



## jscaplen

Well, I have completed 30 repeats - thanks to my discovery of Call the Midwife on Netflix. I wouldnt have noticed it if it hadn't been mentioned on KP. So I watched almost 5 full episodes & knit to the end of 30 - amidst the tears. I will wait until tomorrow to assess the length since I have knit into the wee hours. I will probably knit a bit more because it has taken up just less than 4 skeins of 191y minus the swatch - so not even the 764 full yards ... & I do have another skein.


----------



## Katsch

Everyone is almost finished. I can't wait to see the pictures after blocking. I am almost done. My intent was to have the shawl off my needles this past weekend but then I went and hurt myself. I think I have a tear in my quad muscle. My sweet hubby wanted to go out in his sports car on Saturday so we did. When my husband bought this car about 12 years ago our youngest son said these cars are wasted on the old people at that time we were only 44 & 45 anyway well climbing out of the darn thing I pulled or tore the muscle not sure which but do know the pain was terrible more so yesterday than Saturday. My sweet darling massaged it yesterday but I don't want to say anything but it made the pain worse. Try moving without using your quad muscle, impossible well for me anyway. I tried to go to bed around 11 last night and was up at 2. I ended up sleeping in the zero gravity chair. I dragged the chair in off the deck and got my pillow and my new tree of life afghan and was finally able to get a few hours sleep. Medicated today and using ice and rest hopefully will get the shawl done today as I am home from work. Sorry for being so run on guess I am looking for sympathy.. Oh well, have a great day.


----------



## EqLady

If you aren't better by day's end, you really need to have it checked out. Sounds like the pain is terrible - so sorry you are hurting.


----------



## nanciann

There comes a time when it is just too easy to pull the wrong thing. Things that could be done with ease a few years before suddenly become impossible...
I understand your pain. I have hurt myself many times by forgetting that I am not still 20 yrs old. I have to keep reminding myself that although I feel 20 my body is no longer 20...and needs some tender care...

You'll be fine after some tender love and care and it seems your husband is trying to do that...Kudos to him...

Look at this as a time to relax and finish some knitting...Yeah!


----------



## Katsch

Thanks for the sympathy. Yes, I think rest, ice and elevate is what I plan for today. Now I will sign off kp and get that shawl complete. Have a great day.


----------



## jscaplen

piecemaker said:


> This is just the project I need to get practice so I am brave enough to attempt your other shawls....I have never knitted from charts before.


This is basically my position as well. Now that I am just about done with my Nanciann Stole, I am wondering if I should start on another Nanciann or try a different shawl which will move me along in chart reading skills. Is the Ashton too big a leap? The charts appear much more complicated.
Of course, my experience with blocking will definitely influence any future lace knitting plans.
Thanks.
(I am working my way through the previous posts which is why I have taken so long to respond to this comment by piecemaker.)


----------



## stevieland

Katsch said:


> Everyone is almost finished. I can't wait to see the pictures after blocking. I am almost done. My intent was to have the shawl off my needles this past weekend but then I went and hurt myself. I think I have a tear in my quad muscle. My sweet hubby wanted to go out in his sports car on Saturday so we did. When my husband bought this car about 12 years ago our youngest son said these cars are wasted on the old people at that time we were only 44 & 45 anyway well climbing out of the darn thing I pulled or tore the muscle not sure which but do know the pain was terrible more so yesterday than Saturday. My sweet darling massaged it yesterday but I don't want to say anything but it made the pain worse. Try moving without using your quad muscle, impossible well for me anyway. I tried to go to bed around 11 last night and was up at 2. I ended up sleeping in the zero gravity chair. I dragged the chair in off the deck and got my pillow and my new tree of life afghan and was finally able to get a few hours sleep. Medicated today and using ice and rest hopefully will get the shawl done today as I am home from work. Sorry for being so run on guess I am looking for sympathy.. Oh well, have a great day.


Oh No!!! You have my sympathy big time... that sounds extremely painful. My hubby was looking at teeny sports cars a year or so ago also, and we are neither small nor young... and I feared exactly what happened to you. I told my hubby that we would not look "cool" to the youngsters with our hot rod if every time we got out we were groaning loudly while trying to straighten up. That changed his mind, thank goodness!!


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> This is basically my position as well. Now that I am just about done with my Nanciann Stole, I am wondering if I should start on another Nanciann or try a different shawl which will move me along in chart reading skills. Is the Ashton too big a leap? The charts appear much more complicated.
> Of course, my experience with blocking will definitely influence any future lace knitting plans.
> Thanks.
> (I am working my way through the previous posts which is why I have taken so long to respond to this comment by piecemaker.)


I think you would be fine with Ashton, and I will certainly help you along the way, as will anyone else here that has knitted it.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> I think you would be fine with Ashton, and I will certainly help you along the way, as will anyone else here that has knitted it.


There is also the KAL - although closed - but 99 pages! Yikes !!
I am still trying to catch up on the messages in this KAL - making notes. I keep checking out the yarns that people are using (for future reference) but it all seems so expensive. Shipping things to rural Newfoundland adds to that. That being said, what yarn did you use for the shawl in your avatar? Every time I see it, I sigh.


----------



## britgirl

Don't be put off by the number of pages. It is well worth reading. When I started mine last year, I read over 130 pages, but it was definitely worth reading as there is a wealth of information in there. Nothing like benefiting from others questions. Go for it!

Sue

PS. Where in Newfoundland are you? My brother and family live in St. John's.



jscaplen said:


> There is also the KAL - although closed - but 99 pages! Yikes !!
> I am still trying to catch up on the messages in this KAL - making notes. I keep checking out the yarns that people are using (for future reference) but it all seems so expensive. Shipping things to rural Newfoundland adds to that. That being said, what yarn did you use for the shawl in your avatar? Every time I see it, I sigh.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Don't be put off by the number of pages. It is well worth reading.


I will read it - a lot of space is taken up with quotes & pictures, too, so perhaps it isn't as wordy as all that.


> When I started mine last year, I read over 130 pages


In the Ashton KAL? I only see 99.


> Go for it!


I will - I just need to find the right yarn now.


> Where in Newfoundland are you? My brother and family live in St. John's.


I live in Marystown on the Burin Peninsula although I grew up in town (i.e. St. John's.)


----------



## britgirl

I think there may be three AShton KAL pages. Once a thread hits 99 pages, a new one is started.

I'm not familiar with that. Have only visited St. John's once, about 18 years ago. It is very pretty, but rugged up there!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I live in Marystown on the Burin Peninsula although I grew up in town (i.e. St. John's.)


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> IIn the Ashton KAL? I only see 99.


Not to frighten you  but the Ashton KAL is actually 254 pages!!!! Yep... there are three separate ones, since a topic is closed after 99 pages like Sue says and a new one is started. The first 99 page one probably has the most useful info... and a lot of people just looked at my longer posts which tended to be the ones that had a lot of exposition. I think that KAL length may be a record breaker!


----------



## Katsch

stevieland said:


> Oh No!!! You have my sympathy big time... that sounds extremely painful. My hubby was looking at teeny sports cars a year or so ago also, and we are neither small nor young... and I feared exactly what happened to you. I told my hubby that we would not look "cool" to the youngsters with our hot rod if every time we got out we were groaning loudly while trying to straighten up. That changed his mind, thank goodness!!


Haha, if only we had thought about that. Well we did have fun with it but now may be a bit too old.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> Not to frighten you  but the Ashton KAL is actually 254 pages!!!!


"I'm not frightened," she said, with a "deer-in-the-headlights" expression.
Actually, it's just that the time that it takes to read everything is time taken from the knitting. Once I start knitting something, I am taken hostage. Witness me being up until 2am this morning finishing that 30th repeat!


> I think that KAL length may be a record breaker!


A tribute to your dedication to your designing. I really found it interesting reading about how you tested various approaches for the cast on/bind off & the edging.


----------



## jscaplen

I plan to do more than the 30 repeats because the stole isn't as long as I'd like. I measured it this morning & the width is 16.5 inches & the length is 58 inches.
Can you give me an idea of the relationship between the "raw" piece & the blocked piece? You mentioned that your model relaxed back by 2 inches each way, but how aggressively does one stretch it?
I know that the answer will depend on the yarn used & the tension but just a "ferinstance" might help me understand it a bit better.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> I plan to do more than the 30 repeats because the stole isn't as long as I'd like. I measured it this morning & the width is 16.5 inches & the length is 58 inches.
> Can you give me an idea of the relationship between the "raw" piece & the blocked piece? You mentioned that your model relaxed back by 2 inches each way, but how aggressively does one stretch it?
> I know that the answer will depend on the yarn used & the tension but just a "ferinstance" might help me understand it a bit better.


Yes, the answer will depend on a lot of stuff... but a shawl can easily grow 25-35% during the blocking process!!! I didn't measure Nanciann, sorry about that, but check out my pics of a shawl called "Tilia" (not my design) that I knitted a few years ago in laceweight.

That table is 42" round. The before pic based on that table size is about 24" x 40" and it blocked out to 72" x 34"!!!!! And look how scrunched up the "before" is and how open and pretty the "after" is. (I think it's such a lovely design.) What a metamorphosis, right? So just stretch that nanciann lengthwise about as far as it will go right now, and that might be about the size of it when pinned on the blocking boards. Now, how much it will relax after blocking over time will depend on the yarn... cotton will stretch out longer, alpaca and silk hardly relax at all, but some other wools will relax quite a bit more, and it depends on the twist and other factors as well.

But if you want to go longer than my Nanciann and you have the yarn, go for it!!! I would probably have knitted mine longer if I'd had enough yarn.

Here is the pattern link for anyone interested: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tilia-shawl


----------



## Pocahontas

stevieland said:


> Yes, the answer will depend on a lot of stuff... but a shawl can easily grow 25-35% during the blocking process!!! I didn't measure Nanciann, sorry about that, but check out my pics of a shawl called "Tilia" (not my design) that I knitted a few years ago in laceweight.
> 
> That table is 42" round. The before pic based on that table size is about 24" x 40" and it blocked out to 72" x 34"!!!!! And look how scrunched up the "before" is and how open and pretty the "after" is. (I think it's such a lovely design.) What a metamorphosis, right? So just stretch that nanciann lengthwise about as far as it will go right now, and that might be about the size of it when pinned on the blocking boards. Now, how much it will relax after blocking over time will depend on the yarn... cotton will stretch out longer, alpaca and silk hardly relax at all, but some other wools will relax quite a bit more, and it depends on the twist and other factors as well.
> 
> But if you want to go longer than my Nanciann and you have the yarn, go for it!!! I would probably have knitted mine longer if I'd had enough yarn.
> 
> Here is the pattern link for anyone interested: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tilia-shawl


How cool to see some of your other beautiful knitting.
So pretty in pink and so perfectly blocked.


----------



## stevieland

Pocahontas said:


> How cool to see some of your other beautiful knitting.
> So pretty in pink and so perfectly blocked.


Bless your heart, thanks! That is a wonderful design. I love the way the stitch pattern hits up against the spine, very cleverly done. I knitted it about 4 years ago. It was one of my first lace weight shawls I'd knitted and the fanciest one at the time. I'd proudly taken it to my mom's to show her, and was looking forward to wearing it. My Aunt Betty, who was in fairly advanced Alzheimer's at the time, was visiting. Although she never did any handcrafts, she really loved them, and I used to make her all sorts of Afghans and crocheted lace stuff when I was a teenager 100 years ago. She didn't remember who I was, and her face didn't really register that much emotion at the time. But when she saw that shawl, her eyes lit up and she grabbed it and started dancing with it and hugging it really hard and saying "mine!!!!! mine!!!" I knew that although she'd never wear it and probably forget about it soon enough, I had to give it to her (painful as it was to part with it!) and so I did.


----------



## nanciann

stevieland said:


> Bless your heart, thanks! That is a wonderful design. I love the way the stitch pattern hits up against the spine, very cleverly done. I knitted it about 4 years ago. It was one of my first lace weight shawls I'd knitted and the fanciest one at the time. I'd proudly taken it to my mom's to show her, and was looking forward to wearing it. My Aunt Betty, who was in fairly advanced Alzheimer's at the time, was visiting. Although she never did any handcrafts, she really loved them, and I used to make her all sorts of Afghans and crocheted lace stuff when I was a teenager 100 years ago. She didn't remember who I was, and her face didn't really register that much emotion at the time. But when she saw that shawl, her eyes lit up and she grabbed it and started dancing with it and hugging it really hard and saying "mine!!!!! mine!!!" I knew that although she'd never wear it and probably forget about it soon enough, I had to give it to her (painful as it was to part with it!) and so I did.


Bless you! That definitely was the right thing to do....


----------



## britgirl

Sounds like that was meant to be. So your knitting touched a special place in your aunt's memory.

Sue



stevieland said:


> Bless your heart, thanks! That is a wonderful design. I love the way the stitch pattern hits up against the spine, very cleverly done. I knitted it about 4 years ago. It was one of my first lace weight shawls I'd knitted and the fanciest one at the time. I'd proudly taken it to my mom's to show her, and was looking forward to wearing it. My Aunt Betty, who was in fairly advanced Alzheimer's at the time, was visiting. Although she never did any handcrafts, she really loved them, and I used to make her all sorts of Afghans and crocheted lace stuff when I was a teenager 100 years ago. She didn't remember who I was, and her face didn't really register that much emotion at the time. But when she saw that shawl, her eyes lit up and she grabbed it and started dancing with it and hugging it really hard and saying "mine!!!!! mine!!!" I knew that although she'd never wear it and probably forget about it soon enough, I had to give it to her (painful as it was to part with it!) and so I did.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> I knew that although she'd never wear it and probably forget about it soon enough, I had to give it to her (painful as it was to part with it!) and so I did.


Such a great story. I often wonder if I was in such a situation, would I be able to be so unselfish. I do things for people all of the time - most of the time my work is done for others - but when you have planned on keeping a major work for yourself, it must be difficult to part with it. But as britgirl says, it must have been in the stars - and a feel-good moment for you in the end.


----------



## cdninswe

Hi - I just finished and blocked my Nanciann - and I did the 30 repeats - and it blocked to 90inches long . Which for someone 5ft 10 is a good length. I used a cashmere silk blend yarn - which has a fair bit of give - so that I could block aggressively. The width was 18inches ( I wanted length over width - for the stole)



jscaplen said:


> I plan to do more than the 30 repeats because the stole isn't as long as I'd like. I measured it this morning & the width is 16.5 inches & the length is 58 inches.
> Can you give me an idea of the relationship between the "raw" piece & the blocked piece? You mentioned that your model relaxed back by 2 inches each way, but how aggressively does one stretch it?
> I know that the answer will depend on the yarn used & the tension but just a "ferinstance" might help me understand it a bit better.


----------



## jscaplen

cdninswe said:


> I just finished and blocked my Nanciann - and I did the 30 repeats - and it blocked to 90inches long .


That is a nice, generous length. Did you measure the unblocked dimensions? 
I am continuing on past the 30 repeats but I am wondering how much farther I should go. My yarn is 70% wool, 25% nylon & 5% other. I don't have the experience with blocking to know how much give there might be.


----------



## Katsch

I finished my Nanciann now onto the blocking. Will try today but my pulled muscle still giving some pain not as bad though.


----------



## Pocahontas

stevieland said:


> Bless your heart, thanks! That is a wonderful design. I love the way the stitch pattern hits up against the spine, very cleverly done. I knitted it about 4 years ago. It was one of my first lace weight shawls I'd knitted and the fanciest one at the time. I'd proudly taken it to my mom's to show her, and was looking forward to wearing it. My Aunt Betty, who was in fairly advanced Alzheimer's at the time, was visiting. Although she never did any handcrafts, she really loved them, and I used to make her all sorts of Afghans and crocheted lace stuff when I was a teenager 100 years ago. She didn't remember who I was, and her face didn't really register that much emotion at the time. But when she saw that shawl, her eyes lit up and she grabbed it and started dancing with it and hugging it really hard and saying "mine!!!!! mine!!!" I knew that although she'd never wear it and probably forget about it soon enough, I had to give it to her (painful as it was to part with it!) and so I did.


Love that story! We already knew you had a generous heart - looks like you were born with it. Your kindness in that moment was worth more than gold.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Your new pattern is lovely, Dee! Keep em coming and we'll keep knitting!


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> That is a nice, generous length. Did you measure the unblocked dimensions?
> I am continuing on past the 30 repeats but I am wondering how much farther I should go. My yarn is 70% wool, 25% nylon & 5% other. I don't have the experience with blocking to know how much give there might be.


I think with that yarn if you just stretch the length out as far as it will go within reason, you may get a good guestimate. My own stole blocked out to a bit over 6 feet and my yarn was a similar composition to yours. If you look at the pattern, I mention that each 16 row chart repeat added a bit over 2" to the length with the yarn I used. So you might expect similar results, maybe even longer... but again, results will vary!


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> I think with that yarn if you just stretch the length out as far as it will go within reason, you may get a good guestimate.


Not stretched it is about 60 inches, stretched about 72.


> each 16 row chart repeat added a bit over 2" to the length


Mine is just about 2 inches.
I now have almost 32s repeats done - very little time to knit yesterday. I will aim at doing 34, I think. Depends on what I can find on NetFlix tonight 

Afterthought: is there a point where it might be too long?


----------



## AlderRose

jscaplen said:


> Mine is just about 2 inches.
> I now have almost 32s repeats done - very little time to knit yesterday. I will aim at doing 34, I think. Depends on what I can find on NetFlix tonight
> 
> Afterthought: is there a point where it might be too long?


My test knit was 32 repeats and blocked to 76 inches. Whether it is too long or not depends on how you intend to wear it. I like to wrap my stoles around me, crossing the ends over one shoulder and draping down my arm, so 76 to 80 inches long works really well even though I'm short.


----------



## britgirl

I think it depends on the individual and how you like to wear it. Mine has relaxed down to about 68" after initially being 76" also after blocking. I am currently working on another one and debating whether to go down to 28 repeats instead. Will decide when I get closer to finishing it.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> My test knit was 32 repeats and blocked to 76 inches. Whether it is too long or not depends on how you intend to wear it. I like to wrap my stoles around me, crossing the ends over one shoulder and draping down my arm, so 76 to 80 inches long works really well even though I'm short.


----------



## nanma esther

love looking at your shawls,i just can't seem to get the lace right,but will keep tring,I WILL get this,mabe not today or tomarrow but i will,i can't down the nannciann pattern,it just says can't render page,but i will tri on someelses computer,these are very pretty
and Dee i'll try the new one when it goes on sale
hugs nan-ma esther


----------



## itzzbarb

This is "off topic", but wanted to ask a question here. Twice in the last week, when coming to this Nanciann KAL page, my Norton Antivirus has blocked "Web Attack: STYX Exploits Kit 6" from attacking my computer. I have contacted Admin, but wanted to ask if anyone else is getting this warning. I Googled STYX +++ and it is a very serious attack. This KAL is the only place I go to online where I get the message saying an attack has been blocked. Has anyone else gotten this message?


----------



## AlderRose

itzzbarb said:


> This is "off topic", but wanted to ask a question here. Twice in the last week, when coming to this Nanciann KAL page, my Norton Antivirus has blocked "Web Attack: STYX Exploits Kit 6" from attacking my computer. I have contacted Admin, but wanted to ask if anyone else is getting this warning. I Googled STYX +++ and it is a very serious attack. This KAL is the only place I go to online where I get the message saying an attack has been blocked. Has anyone else gotten this message?


No problems here, but this is nothing to fool with. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## EqLady

I haven't seen anything yet and just scanned for viruses last night.


----------



## Katsch

I haven't seen any warning either.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks for the warning. Haven't seen anything either.

Sue


----------



## cindye6556

No problems here, but then my anti-virus scans 3 times a day, and will send me a warning if I'm going to a dangerous place.


----------



## pfarley4106

I also have received no warning either


----------



## jscaplen

I am finishing off my stole & wondered why the last repeat stops at row 14 before setting up the bind off - since this results in 11 stitches on either side as opposed to 12 on the other end. Why not complete up to the 16th row?
Thanks.


----------



## DanaKay

jscaplen said:


> I am finishing off my stole & wondered why the last repeat stops at row 14 before setting up the bind off - since this results in 11 stitches on either side as opposed to 12 on the other end. Why not complete up to the 16th row?
> Thanks.


Row 1 of the pattern has 11 stitches on either side on my chart. So your beginning and end should be the same.


----------



## jscaplen

DanaKay said:


> Row 1 of the pattern has 11 stitches on either side on my chart. So your beginning and end should be the same.


The chart starts with 11 on either side but that isn't the first row of the stole. The set up rows have 12 on either side.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> The chart starts with 11 on either side but that isn't the first row of the stole. The set up rows have 12 on either side.


The set up row has to have an extra stitch to accommodate the extra decrease on row 1 that does not have a corresponding yo... so the first chart row has 11 stitches because on of those decreases is "eating" 2 stitches from the 12 st set up row . This border design has an extra decrease when the border zigs in and an extra yarnover increase when the border zags out, if that makes sense.

The important thing to consider during the design process is how the motifs will balance each other than being overly concerned with stitch counts. In this case, I ended on Row 14 because that balanced the number of yarn overs at the first and last pattern row of the border stitches all also was a better match for the twig on the other side, although it was not exact due to the nature of the twig pattern. If I would have just knitted to the end of the chart, it would not have looked right despite the "correct" stitch count.

Sometimes one has to choose one symmetry over another when there are multiple patterns lining up. In this case, since the middle section was not going to match perfectly no matter what I did, I choose to match what was possible to match, which was the border. It is all decisions made during the design process that really comes down to being a personal preference of the designer.

Hope that clears it up for you!


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> Hope that clears it up for you!


Thank you very much. I doubt very much that I will become a designer but I certainly appreciate the insight in pattern construction that I have gained through doing this KAL with you.


----------



## nanciann

I posted my Nanciann yesterday. Thought you might like to see it...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-177051-1.html


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Someone asked about Dee's avatar picture. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that's the 'Elizabeth" shawl.


----------



## britgirl

Yes, I think so.

Sue


joaniebeadgood said:


> Someone asked about Dee's avatar picture. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that's the 'Elizabeth" shawl.


----------



## stevieland

joaniebeadgood said:


> Someone asked about Dee's avatar picture. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that's the 'Elizabeth" shawl.


Thanks! It is indeed my Elizabeth Shawl, the first pattern I ever published, about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Katsch

Well, my Nanciann is finally laid out and blocking. I am so anxious to show her off. I just hope she looks as beautiful as the others I have seen. Saying a prayer to the Blocking Gods,


----------



## EqLady

26 and 1/2 repeats done. Getting there


----------



## mlw2504

I am on repeat number 22. I am anxious to see it done and blocked.

Mary


----------



## jscaplen

I finished my knitting yesterday morning but I haven't yet gotten up the nerve to try blocking it.


----------



## Katsch

jscaplen said:


> I finished my knitting yesterday morning but I haven't yet gotten up the nerve to try blocking it.


I read Dee's directions a couple of times and went for it. I do having blocking wires and I may block the scallops on each end again in the morning. We can always wet again and block again, right?


----------



## Katsch

Well here she is. I think my blocking skills still need work but I am proud of her. I may block the end points a second time to bring them out more. Thanks Dee for this lovely pattern and thanks to the namesake, Nanciann.
The yarn is Cascade 220 fingering color Jade and I used three full and part of a fourth.


----------



## jscaplen

Katsch said:


> Well here she is.


Bravo! Looks beautiful. I love the colour.


----------



## EqLady

It's lovely!


----------



## AlderRose

Katsch, Your Nanciann is gorgeous. That last photo sure shows how lacy she turned out. Is this one for you?


----------



## britgirl

Katsch said:


> Well here she is.


Beautiful. I love that colour.

Sue


----------



## Katsch

Thank you for all the nice comments. Pacific Rose, I agree with you the last one does show the lace and it just may be mine 

I just noticed the measurement is wrong when blocked it came out 76x17 not 74.


----------



## nanciann

Katsch said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments. Pacific Rose, I agree with you the last one does show the lace and it just may be mine
> 
> I just noticed the measurement is wrong when blocked it came out 76x17 not 74.


Wow! Whatever the measurements...it's a knockout! Beautiful knitting, blocking and color. It is divine.


----------



## stevieland

Katsch said:


> Well here she is. I think my blocking skills still need work but I am proud of her. I may block the end points a second time to bring them out more. Thanks Dee for this lovely pattern and thanks to the namesake, Nanciann.
> The yarn is Cascade 220 fingering color Jade and I used three full and part of a fourth.


You are most welcome! Katsch, your Nanciann is rockin'!!!! I love it! That color... your blocking, which is just fine, by the way.... I think the Blocking Gods answered your prayers. So delicate, so beautifully knitted.

Regarding the end scallops, they can be a bit tricky to get right, but if you spray them pretty wet and reblock, you will probably find that they can easily be pulled harder. If I recall, I had to pull out the first bind off after I blocked my sample because it was too tight. So I just blocked the redone end again and it was fine.


----------



## Katsch

Thanks stevieland & nanciann. It was a fun knit. I think I will try to block the end points again. I have been informed by my young stylish sons girlfriend that the color is the color of the season for the Fall. Who knew?


----------



## britgirl

So you are ahead of the game! Great!

Sue



Katsch said:


> Thanks stevieland & nanciann. It was a fun knit. I think I will try to block the end points again. I have been informed by my young stylish sons girlfriend that the color is the color of the season for the Fall. Who knew?


----------



## stevieland

Katsch said:


> Thanks stevieland & nanciann. It was a fun knit. I think I will try to block the end points again. I have been informed by my young stylish sons girlfriend that the color is the color of the season for the Fall. Who knew?


Yes, the young and stylish seem to know things we don't anymore! :wink:


----------



## Sockmouth

How perfectly beautiful. Just gorgeous. Makes me want to get back to my own half-finished nanciann. Hopes mine looks half as nice as yours when I finish blocking.


----------



## jscaplen

I am facing a challenge with my blocking: it is much longer than I had anticipated & I don't know where to lay it out. Too big for the bed. 
I am going to try to put two rugs end-to-end on the floor but they have been rolled up for the past year & will probably not cooperate. Then, of course, it will have to run the length of the floor between the living room & the dining room. How to keep the dog away from it??!!
Any other approaches that might work?


----------



## Katsch

jscaplen said:


> I am facing a challenge with my blocking: it is much longer than I had anticipated & I don't know where to lay it out. Too big for the bed.
> I am going to try to put two rugs end-to-end on the floor but they have been rolled up for the past year & will probably not cooperate. Then, of course, it will have to run the length of the floor between the living room & the dining room. How to keep the dog away from it??!!
> Any other approaches that might work?


Mine was also too long. I got down on the floor and blocked that way. I was able to move it from floor to table this morning. It was tough with my pulled muscle but amazing what we can do when we want to  
I use the large play or stress mats from local big box store each are two feet long. I used four of them. Good luck!


----------



## itzzbarb

Katsch, your stole is simply beautiful! Great yarn choice and perfectly knit. Lovely.


----------



## nanciann

jscaplen said:


> I am facing a challenge with my blocking: it is much longer than I had anticipated & I don't know where to lay it out. Too big for the bed.
> I am going to try to put two rugs end-to-end on the floor but they have been rolled up for the past year & will probably not cooperate. Then, of course, it will have to run the length of the floor between the living room & the dining room. How to keep the dog away from it??!!
> Any other approaches that might work?


I never block on the floor any more. I block in half and then when it dries...I reblock the center. It works for me. I like to line up the patterns as best I can and it seems more uniform to me. I use my dining room table and a wire in the center fold....


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> I am facing a challenge with my blocking: it is much longer than I had anticipated & I don't know where to lay it out. Too big for the bed.
> I am going to try to put two rugs end-to-end on the floor but they have been rolled up for the past year & will probably not cooperate. Then, of course, it will have to run the length of the floor between the living room & the dining room. How to keep the dog away from it??!!
> Any other approaches that might work?


If you stretch it more widthwise you may get considerably less length. Otherwise, yeah, these full sized shawls/stoles can be a challenge to find a place in which to block depending on the layout of your house. i am fortunate that I have a long wide area in a sitting room that I never use and don't have to walk through.

I would recommend blocking boards if you think you are going to knit more shawls. I used to block into my carpet and my fingers would hurt trying to push the pins in. When I got my blocking boards at KnitPicks (you can get the colorful ones for kids at Walmart from what i hear) it was so much easier.


----------



## itzzbarb

jscaplen said:


> I am facing a challenge with my blocking: it is much longer than I had anticipated & I don't know where to lay it out. Too big for the bed.
> I am going to try to put two rugs end-to-end on the floor but they have been rolled up for the past year & will probably not cooperate. Then, of course, it will have to run the length of the floor between the living room & the dining room. How to keep the dog away from it??!!
> Any other approaches that might work?


I have just had a similar experience blocking a stole I hurried to finish so I could start on NA, it was very long. I moved the living room furniture, put down 2 rug runners that were clean, topped with towels, and blocked on that. I used pet gates and furniture to keep the pets out of the area. I will say that blocking on the floor caused some muscle pulls in my legs, they hurt for 3 days, don't know how I managed that!


----------



## stevieland

nanciann said:


> I never block on the floor any more. I block in half and then when it dries...I reblock the center. It works for me. I like to line up the patterns as best I can and it seems more uniform to me. I use my dining room table and a wire in the center fold....


I didn't realize you then reblocked the center. I always wondered about that, why you didn't have a bit dent in your shawls. That is really a smart way to do it. I always worry about what I'm gonna do when the old knees give out. Goodness knows it is not easy to get up off the floor even at this point. (my groans can be heard from 2 counties away I'm sure!) Thanks goodness I have a very sturdy wood bar in my blocking room that i can grab the top of and hoist myself up!


----------



## itzzbarb

Dee, you have probably been told this a million times, but the long stole is so much more "doable" for me since it is narrow. Those triangular shawls get up to well over 300 stitches wide, that is so much counting and detail to keep up with, very hard for those of us who can't quite handle such a challenge. I appreciate the NanciAnn, much more practical for my capabilities to keep up with. Makes knitting a beautiful project much more enjoyable!


----------



## stevieland

itzzbarb said:


> Dee, you have probably been told this a million times, but the long stole is so much more "doable" for me since it is narrow. Those triangular shawls get up to well over 300 stitches wide, that is so much counting and detail to keep up with, very hard for those of us who can't quite handle such a challenge. I appreciate the NanciAnn, much more practical for my capabilities to keep up with. Makes knitting a beautiful project much more enjoyable!


I'm glad to hear that! That is the reason I designed Nanciann... because I knew there were people that felt like you did, and I had designed a bunch of triangles at that point... and felt bad leaving out all the folks that didn't really like triangles. With Nanciann, I wanted a rectangle wasn't too big or too small, that was not boring to knit, but didn't require grafting or provisional cast ons, just a relaxing, start-knit-finish-block-the end! I was in the mood for that kind of knit myself at the time as well.


----------



## nanciann

stevieland said:


> I'm glad to hear that! That is the reason I designed Nanciann... because I knew there were people that felt like you did, and I had designed a bunch of triangles at that point... and felt bad leaving out all the folks that didn't really like triangles. With Nanciann, I wanted a rectangle wasn't too big or too small, that was not boring to knit, but didn't require grafting or provisional cast ons, just a relaxing, start-knit-finish-block-the end! I was in the mood for that kind of knit myself at the time as well.


It is just perfect for that very reason... :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

stevieland said:


> I didn't realize you then reblocked the center. I always wondered about that, why you didn't have a bit dent in your shawls. That is really a smart way to do it. I always worry about what I'm gonna do when the old knees give out. Goodness knows it is not easy to get up off the floor even at this point. (my groans can be heard from 2 counties away I'm sure!) Thanks goodness I have a very sturdy wood bar in my blocking room that i can grab the top of and hoist myself up!


That's what I've been doing also. I did that with the Liz stole. I used a spritz bottle on the center fold to smooth it out. 
Oh yes, I've been meaning to mention the groans coming up my way from down your way! :lol:


----------



## itzzbarb

Dee, maybe you will come up with a rectangular stole using lace weight in the future.


----------



## jscaplen

Katsch said:


> I use the large play or stress mats from local big box store each are two feet long. I used four of them.


By "big box store" do you mean something like WalMart? Ours doesn't have the interlocking kids' mats & I checked on the yoga/sports rugs that they have there & I really don't think that they would stand up to having pins dug into them. We don't have much of a choice in shopping here & I'm over 300km away from the city.


> Good luck!


I think it takes more than luck.
:-(


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> If you stretch it more widthwise you may get considerably less length.


Okay - that's what I am trying. I might still need to put a small rug at the end. This one is 7.5 feet & it looks like the stole might overhang a bit.


> I would recommend blocking boards if you think you are going to knit more shawls....


I love the knitting part but I think that I might try to find someone who does "blocking for hire" because this is liable to be the death of me. I am taking a break to relieve my poor knees - although it's probably easier to stay down there. My son just walked in & asked how it was going & I told him that it looked like he wouldn't get another home cooked meal for the next week.
I will have a look for something suitable the next time that I go into town because I really enjoy this kind of knitting.


----------



## stevieland

itzzbarb said:


> Dee, maybe you will come up with a rectangular stole using lace weight in the future.


I have one already!! The Liz Stole which is on Ravelry and Craftsy is designed for lace weight. That is quite easy but really fun since it is sort of a sampler and has different stitches. Here is the link to it here at KP so you can see pics:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136983-1.html


----------



## jmwilli

jscaplen said:


> I think it takes more than luck.
> :-(


I bought the extra-thick multi-purpose from Amazon. I checked for color fastness and that did not seem to be an issue. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=multi-thick+blue+mats


----------



## nanciann

jmwilli said:


> I bought the extra-thick multi-purpose from Amazon. I checked for color fastness and that did not seem to be an issue. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=multi-thick+blue+mats


Hmmmm....I just might try those larger ones if these I have ever give out on me...So far, they are holding up pretty well and I used them a lot.


----------



## jscaplen

jmwilli said:


> I bought the extra-thick multi-purpose from Amazon.


Since Amazon.com shipping costs to Canada are really high, I checked Amazon.ca & they cost $78. Not! I'll look again later.
I'd really love something with a grid on it but by the looks of things, that'd run me 3 figures. How do they work anyway? They are cardboardy-type things, no? You can't keep driving pins into that.
(Taking another break while I tried to find something to keep my wires in the YO holes parallel.)


----------



## EqLady

To those of you complaining about your knees while blocking: I use my guest room bed as the base for my blocks, placing them on the diagonal and crossing the bedside table. That means I am bending over for as long as you are on your knees and honestly, that isn't much better! The end result makes it worthwhile, though.


----------



## patmiel

Katch: Your shawl is the greatest. The color is also quite beautiful. I just started my Nanciann today. I sure am enjoying it.


----------



## Katsch

jscaplen said:


> I think it takes more than luck.
> :-(


Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Katsch

patmiel said:


> Katch: Your shawl is the greatest. The color is also quite beautiful. I just started my Nanciann today. I sure am enjoying it.


Thank you, patmie. I look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## jscaplen

Im still trying to get my stole blocked. I feel like writing a book, which would be a classic Newfoundland joke: Did you hear about the Newfoundlander who tried to block a lace shawl? 
Ive run into snags at every turn. 
Anyway, current problem: I ran out of t-pins at about the ¾ point & cant buy any locally. In order to work with the part that isnt set up now, how should I approach wetting it? It was important at the start to ensure that the fibres were well soaked. How do I do that now since I cant dip the whole thing into the basin? Or do I just spritz it? Will the end result be the same?

Alternately, I can start over & use the wires along the sides. ...and why didnt I do this in the first place? (This is a Newfoundland joke remember.) I was following what was shown in the Nanciann pictures & pins were used on the points. I also thought that perhaps pins would be better because, from what I could see with using the wires, it seems to twist it a bit.
What should I do?
Please bear with me; Im a work in progress.


----------



## AlderRose

Jscaplen, We are all works in progress. It sounds like your are having sooooo much fun. I used sewing pins and safety pins to block my first couple shawls. Anything that has a point on it and doesn't rust or soil your shawl will work. I prefer to use the blocking wires along the edges. That way I can measure and get the wires an equal distance apart, and then adjust the distance between points. If this were REALLY a Newfoundland joke, you could take the whole thing out and hose it down, but spritzing would make less of a mess and will dry much quicker.


----------



## roed2er

Working along on my shawl. I am down in Florida visiting my oldest daughters family and since she has a very active toddler, I only get out my knitting after he has gone to bed. But it is a very nice, relaxing knit while chatting away -- not such close focus on the charts like the Liz -- and so I am on the 9th repeat. Thanks Dee for the perfect summer knit! Debi


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I have just finished the 4th repeat. It looks really nice except I am not happy with the color. I wish I had picked a nice solid color. This is not turning out as I imagined it would. But the pattern is beautiful and I will see it through and then make another of Dee's beautiful patterns in a pretty solid color.


----------



## jscaplen

Lurex & steam: Someone else was considering the same yarn as I was, Loren from Ice yarns. The concern was how the lurex would stand up to steaming. (It seems that a lot of those yarns have lurex in them.) I tested a sample & it appears to be fine. However, I accept no liability if someone else has a negative experience. 
I think that I will do another Nanciann with it because I really enjoyed knitting my first one & I shouldnt have any problems with frogging - which I think might deteriorate this yarn. Then I can practice blocking on something that I am familiar with (assuming that I ever get this first one finished) before doing something less straight forward.


----------



## britgirl

Think this is always going to be a very special stole for you with its own memory. As you remember all you went through, I am sure that you will treasure it. Really looking forward to seeing it when it is blocked and finished. I know you will get a lot of pleasure out of wearing it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Lurex & steam: Someone else was considering the same yarn as I was, Loren from Ice yarns. The concern was how the lurex would stand up to steaming. (It seems that a lot of those yarns have lurex in them.) I tested a sample & it appears to be fine. However, I accept no liability if someone else has a negative experience.
> I think that I will do another Nanciann with it because I really enjoyed knitting my first one & I shouldnt have any problems with frogging - which I think might deteriorate this yarn. Then I can practice blocking on something that I am familiar with (assuming that I ever get this first one finished) before doing something less straight forward.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> ...Alternately, I can start over & use the wires along the sides. ...and why didnt I do this in the first place? (This is a Newfoundland joke remember.) I was following what was shown in the Nanciann pictures & pins were used on the points. I also thought that perhaps pins would be better because, from what I could see with using the wires, it seems to twist it a bit.
> What should I do?
> Please bear with me; Im a work in progress.


No problem, as Rosalie says, we all are.... I say reblock with the wires on the side scallops. Personally, I always use pins but a lot of people prefer using wires in the ends. I feel that pins give a sharper point, at least the way I do it, but I've seen plenty of lovely shawls that are blocked with wires only. I think you are better off blocking it all at once rather than some now, some later, that would be the priority imo, so the wires will allow you to do that.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> I say reblock with the wires on the side scallops....I think you are better off blocking it all at once


Okay. Thanks. This was what I figured would be best. Oh, well, as Scarlett would say, "After all... tomorrow is another day." I guess, I'll go take the current attempt off the living room rug.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> I know you will get a lot of pleasure out of wearing it.


Maybe not... I think that I will be giving it to one of my sisters.


----------



## Bookmiss

I'm on the 30th repeat! Yes, I've had to frog it a few times and even had to frog two repeats yesterday (my lifeline was hiding a mistake). I've been getting compliments and even a request for a price. 

As I usually work in acrylic because of my allergy to wool, I'm going to try a true blocking for the first time. After reading some of the comments and difficulties here, I'm getting a little nervous, but determined! (It is 80% alpaca, 20% silk from Elann.)


----------



## shshipp

Blocking. Love it


----------



## Katsch

Shhipp, your stole is looking beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen

shshipp said:


> Blocking. Love it


Looking good 
You people all have such lovely yarn.


----------



## shshipp

So excited it is done. I am very happy with it


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful! Well done.


----------



## Quilter Girl

I have knit lace so I'm not a newcomer but, whenever I see a chart with rows that have no stitches indicated at the beginning or end of a row I get really confused. I see this for rows 7 and 9. What goes there ?


----------



## nanciann

Quilter Girl said:


> I have knit lace so I'm not a newcomer but, whenever I see a chart with rows that have no stitches indicated at the beginning or end of a row I get really confused. I see this for rows 7 and 9. What goes there ?


I am not sure what you mean? Those row don't have any missing stitches. If you count the stitches below and then the ones above ... they are equal. Row 6 has 9 stitches after the marker and Row 7 uses 9 stitches before the marker. You are decreasing and increasing to make the points but there no stitches missing...


----------



## nanciann

shshipp said:


> So excited it is done. I am very happy with it


You should be excited and happy. That is one beautifully knit stole in a very lovely color. A job very well done. You are to be congratulated.... :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

I was reading back through previous posts in this KAL & I wonder now about the most appropriate blocking method. The Stardust that I used is 70% wool, 25% Nylon & 5% other. Does this mean that it should be steam blocked instead of wet blocked?

(EDIT: I just came upon a message from CathAnn saying that wet blocking would work. Sorry.)


----------



## nanciann

jscaplen said:


> I was reading back through previous posts in this KAL & I wonder now about the most appropriate blocking method. The Stardust that I used is 70% wool, 25% Nylon & 5% other. Does this mean that it should be steam blocked instead of wet blocked?
> 
> (EDIT: I just came upon a message from CathAnn saying that wet blocking would work. Sorry.)


Yes, wet blocking works...


----------



## jscaplen

nanciann said:


> Yes, wet blocking works...


Thanks.


----------



## stevieland

shshipp said:


> Blocking. Love it


That looks Amazing !!!! Woo Hoo!!! What a great looking Nanciann, it is gorgeous in that yarn.

When I designed N., I was wanting a lace pattern that would show off our beloved variegated hand dyed since oftentimes the lace pattern itself is obscured when using yarn like that. I am so happy to see that particular vine pattern did not let me down!

Really wonderful job with your blocking too!


----------



## stevieland

Quilter Girl said:


> I have knit lace so I'm not a newcomer but, whenever I see a chart with rows that have no stitches indicated at the beginning or end of a row I get really confused. I see this for rows 7 and 9. What goes there ?


Do you mean the border stitches where the edges jut in and out? I'm going to assume for now that you do... although it does it all along the border and not specifically rows 7 and 9. If this is not what you meant, please explain in a bit more detail and we can help.

If you notice, the sides of the chart have the same shape as the sides of the shawl itself. This is because when the edge steps in, so to speak, there is an extra decrease to make it have less stitches, and when it steps out, there is an extra YO increase so there are more stitches. That is what gives the side borders the zig zag shaping.


----------



## Quilter Girl

Thanks for the help. I haven't started to actually knit the pattern. I'm sure it will make sense once I'm knitting.


----------



## jscaplen

Quilter Girl said:


> I'm sure it will make sense once I'm knitting.


I don't think that you'll have any problem. It is quite easy to follow & is very satisfying to knit.


----------



## patmiel

Shship: You've done a wonderful job on your shawl. It's a beauty.


----------



## cdninswe

You can always use push pins - as a lot of the ladies who know me - when I get a shawl done I want to block it regardless of where I am - and last time I was in Montreal - and pins, t-pins etc - where hard to find (at 7pm at night) and so the pharmacy had push pins and they worked wonders - on the hotel room carpeted floor !!



jscaplen said:


> Anyway, current problem: I ran out of t-pins at about the ¾ point & cant buy any locally.
> 
> What should I do?
> Please bear with me; Im a work in progress.


----------



## cdninswe

shshipp said:


> Blocking. Love it


Lovely - love the yarn, the colour and brilliant blocking.


----------



## britgirl

shshipp said:


> So excited it is done. I am very happy with it


You have done a beautiful job.

Sue


----------



## merry knitter

Gorgeous!


----------



## shshipp

Completed on Fathers Day


----------



## shshipp

Fathers day completed. Thanks dee. Look forward to the next project


----------



## jan1ce

Absolutely gorgeous !

Jan xx


----------



## Katsch

So lovely! Well done, shshipp.


----------



## shshipp

I purchased floor foam blocks in the automotive section of big lots. Nice big squares for 12.00. Knitting blocks were much smaller and more money. The puzzle blocks can run color when wet. I put 4 togethervfor my shawl


----------



## britgirl

Your shawl is beautiful.

Sue


shshipp said:


> I purchased floor foam blocks in the automotive section of big lots. Nice big squares for 12.00. Knitting blocks were much smaller and more money. The puzzle blocks can run color when wet. I put 4 togethervfor my shawl


----------



## nanciann

Oh it's beautiful! Congratulations on a great job of knitting as well as blocking...


----------



## AlderRose

It is beautiful. Isn't it fun to see the transformation that blocking does to a shawl?


----------



## shshipp

Blocking definately is key. This shawl is a great pattern. I have had folks i work with start with an ashton shawlette. This is their next project. They will have all their Christmas presents done


----------



## EqLady

OK - I've done 30 repeats plus 14 rows. Now for a test stretch to see if it is long enough.


----------



## EqLady

OK, blocking experts - dry stretched I get 64 inches. Will it stretch to 70 when wet? I'm using Heritage silk 85/15 merino/silk.


----------



## stevieland

shshipp said:


> Completed on Fathers Day


It is even more beautiful unpinned... I am so happy that it turned out so great. It looks absolutely fabulous. I love that colorway... I used it for an Ashton a while back and it didn't look nearly as good... the colors pooled in a much more dramatic way on your nanciann and reminded me why I fell in love with the yarn in the skein but not so much on my Ashton. Great job!!!!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> OK, blocking experts - dry stretched I get 64 inches. Will it stretch to 70 when wet? I'm using Heritage silk 85/15 merino/silk.


I think it would totally block out to 70 with no problem, and since it is silk, maybe even more. The cool thing about putting silk in merino is that since the silk tends to not relax back, it forces the merino to stay closer to the blocked size. I think you might have a big one there!


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> I think it would totally block out to 70 with no problem, and since it is silk, maybe even more. The cool thing about putting silk in merino is that since the silk tends to not relax back, it forces the merino to stay closer to the blocked size. I think you might have a big one there!


Thanks, Dee, I was coming around to that. I stretched it on the floor, then held it up while holding it to the floor at the bottom. It still seemed to have some give in it. I'll finish it up to or row. Fun knit!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

shshipp said:


> I purchased floor foam blocks in the automotive section of big lots. Nice big squares for 12.00. Knitting blocks were much smaller and more money. The puzzle blocks can run color when wet. I put 4 togethervfor my shawl


Love the yarn, but must have missed when you said what it was. Sorry to be a nuisance, would you let me know what yarn you used?


----------



## susantrail

I am not the hare, but the tortoise in this KAL. Everyone is so far ahead of me! I am on my eighth repeat and love how it is coming along, but I am just a slow knitter


----------



## Patsy Ruth

susantrail said:


> I am not the hare, but the tortoise in this KAL. Everyone is so far ahead of me! I am on my eighth repeat and love how it is coming along, but I am just a slow knitter


I'm sorry but you cannot claim to be the tortoise in this KAL. I just finished my 6th repeat. So you are ahead of me. My problem is lack of time. I work about 32 hours at my day job each week and do transcribing in the evening. So type a little and knit a little. Breaks the job up a little.

I guess we can keep each other company. Most of them are way ahead of us.


----------



## mamiepooh

Gorgeous shawls have been posted lately. Nice choice of yarn and color even if very different one and other.


----------



## jan1ce

Patsy Ruth said:


> I'm sorry but you cannot claim to be the tortoise in this KAL. I just finished my 6th repeat. So you are ahead of me. My problem is lack of time. I work about 32 hours at my day job each week and do transcribing in the evening. So type a little and knit a little. Breaks the job up a little.
> 
> I guess we can keep each other company. Most of them are way ahead of us.


I think I beat you all, I'm on my third repeat, I'm looking after my GS who is recovering from a groin operation, which is a big thing when you're only 3.

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl

Sorry about your grandson. Big operation indeed for a little one. Hope he is recovering well.

For all of you, who are slowly making progress for whatever reason, just enjoy the knit. Take your time. I am sure there will be people constantly starting on this stole, and it is nice that the KAL is here to help you share notes and experiences. I just look on it that you are knitting as you are meant to knit. Just enjoy it as you do it. Who really cares how long it takes. Some people can knit quickly and finish quickly, whilst others progress more slowly. That's life. As long as you are enjoying it that is the main thing. When you do finish it, there will always be that same sense of accomplishment.

Happy Knitting!

Sue


jan1ce said:
 

> I think I beat you all, I'm on my third repeat, I'm looking after my GS who is recovering from a groin operation, which is a big thing when you're only 3.
> 
> Jan xx


----------



## roed2er

And I just started my 10th repeat -- but loving how relaxing a knit this is. Absolutely perfect for a summer project while vacationing and chatting. I love how the colorway of my yarn is working up, but when compared to the wool/silk blend of my last it just doesn't seeem to have that same luxurious touch. But as this is destined to wear in fall and winter with jeans, it will be just wonderful! Debi


----------



## mamiepooh

jan1ce said:


> I think I beat you all, I'm on my third repeat, I'm looking after my GS who is recovering from a groin operation, which is a big thing when you're only 3.
> 
> Jan xx


Sorry about your GS
I feel guilty to say that I changed my mind so many times so far about the yarn and color to use that I am still swatching my cast on.


----------



## cindye6556

I feel guilty to say that I changed my mind so many times so far about the yarn and color to use that I am still swatching my cast on.

Don't feel bad, I have 6 different swatches laying around, just waiting for one of them to yell "Pick me, Pick me! You know I'm the perfect yarn!" So far I think I have it down to a choice of 2...1 that is practical...black with a little sparkle to it that would go with everything, and the 2nd a turquoise just because that's my favorite color!

Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## britgirl

Good luck with your choice. I am about to bind off my second Nanciann. I used the Knitpicks Glimmer in the black and I think that this was the perfect knit for it as it wasn't a difficult pattern. With being black if I made a mistake it was hard to see the stitches. I had been waiting for a while to find the perfect shawl for this yarn, and when I was knitting my test knit I realized that this was the one!

Anyway, good luck in your choice.

Sue


cindye6556 said:


> I feel guilty to say that I changed my mind so many times so far about the yarn and color to use that I am still swatching my cast on.
> 
> Don't feel bad, I have 6 different swatches laying around, just waiting for one of them to yell "Pick me, Pick me! You know I'm the perfect yarn!" So far I think I have it down to a choice of 2...1 that is practical...black with a little sparkle to it that would go with everything, and the 2nd a turquoise just because that's my favorite color!
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## EqLady

I know knitting isn't a race, but if I don't learn to knit faster I will never make a dent in all the patterns that are begging to be knitted!


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> ...I will never make a dent in all the patterns that are begging to be knitted!


My sentiments exactly... and that is exasperated by a stash that would take 100 years to knit up.
I am about to make my second attempt at blocking my Nanciann while on the needles I have a Patons Lace shawl (about 1/2 done), a cardigan and a pair of socks. As soon as one of them is finished, I am going to start a second Nanciann. Then I want to do the Ashton Shawl but I am going to have to buy something special for that, despite the stash.
Oh... I forgot that I promised to crochet a baby afghan for my SIL (Hugs & Kisses from Mary Maxim)...


----------



## mlw2504

I am getting ready to do the last 14 rows before the set up for bind off. I have a question about the bind off. Do you bind off in pattern? 

I ordered the Knit Picks glimmer in white and black so I plan to make 2 more. 

It was an easy knit once I got used to the pattern. I am in Grand Cayman and will have to block it when I get home.

Mary


----------



## Betty White

Just joined and downloaded my pattern. Can't wait to get started (slow knitter, also) Could this be made in one of Wolle's color changing cotton yarns?


----------



## britgirl

The bind off instructions are on page 3 of the pattern.

Sue


mlw2504 said:


> I am getting ready to do the last 14 rows before the set up for bind off. I have a question about the bind off. Do you bind off in pattern?
> 
> I ordered the Knit Picks glimmer in white and black so I plan to make 2 more.
> 
> It was an easy knit once I got used to the pattern. I am in Grand Cayman and will have to block it when I get home.
> 
> Mary


----------



## stevieland

mlw2504 said:


> I am getting ready to do the last 14 rows before the set up for bind off. I have a question about the bind off. Do you bind off in pattern?
> 
> I ordered the Knit Picks glimmer in white and black so I plan to make 2 more.
> 
> It was an easy knit once I got used to the pattern. I am in Grand Cayman and will have to block it when I get home.
> 
> Mary


Yes, like Britgirl said, check out the bind off instructions and follow them exactly. So no, you will not bind off in pattern, you will use the bind off method per the pattern, which is a modified Russian bind off. Don't forget the set up row either!


----------



## cdninswe

Betty White said:


> Just joined and downloaded my pattern. Can't wait to get started (slow knitter, also) Could this be made in one of Wolle's color changing cotton yarns?


Hi I have worked with wolles cotton before. The colour gradient will be lovely. But because itnis cotton there is no give in the fibre, so to get the blocked size you may need more yardage . Another issue with wolle's cotton is that it is 4 separate strands laid together, and when the colour changes there is a knot in each strand. I personally found it very annoying to sew in and because of the knots the strands are not always the same length making it very tedious to knit with .. So while you could of course knit it, I personally would not use it .


----------



## jscaplen

Well, I have finally managed to block my Nanciann - second attempt. It was much easier doing it on the bed instead of on the floor and using the wires along the sides instead of the pins. 
I am thinking that it didnt quite relax fully from the first effort, though. The first time, I had to work to get 16 inches between the wires running through the YOs but this time it easily settled down to 17.25. It also, of course, took up a bit more of the length. It measures 22 X 68, but I have a feeling that I wont lose much after it is unpinned.


----------



## EqLady

Looking good! Finished mine tonight and wove in the ends. Got some more pins today and will block tomorrow.


----------



## Katsch

Jscaplen, it is looking great!


----------



## jscaplen

Katsch said:


> Jscaplen, it is looking great!


Thanks.


----------



## Pocahontas

Katsch said:


> Jscaplen, it is looking great!


That looks close enough to perfect!! 
The color is very sensual and beautiful.


----------



## AlderRose

Your Nanciann is beautiful. I LOVE that color.


----------



## britgirl

It looks good. Look forward to seeing it off the mats.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, I have finally managed to block my Nanciann - second attempt. It was much easier doing it on the bed instead of on the floor and using the wires along the sides instead of the pins.
> I am thinking that it didnt quite relax fully from the first effort, though. The first time, I had to work to get 16 inches between the wires running through the YOs but this time it easily settled down to 17.25. It also, of course, took up a bit more of the length. It measures 22 X 68, but I have a feeling that I wont lose much after it is unpinned.


----------



## jscaplen

Pocahontas said:


> That looks close enough to perfect!!


I wish. The next one will be better.


> The color is very sensual and beautiful.


The picture doesn't do justice to the colour. It is slightly shaded with a gold thread - can't really tell in the photo. Red Heart Stardust - apparently, they are discontinuing it, though.


----------



## Katsch

Pocahontas said:


> That looks close enough to perfect!!
> The color is very sensual and beautiful.


You are right, it is stunning! Love the color as well.


----------



## nanciann

jscaplen said:


> The picture doesn't do justice to it. It is slightly shaded with a gold thread - can't really tell in the photo. Red Heart Stardust - apparently, they are discontinuing it, though.


I think your stole is so lovely. The color is breathtaking. It is very hard to take pictures and get the color right. More times than not ... the colors are much lovelier in person, so to speak. I think that's why it's hard to buy a particular color online... You don't always get the color you are expecting...


----------



## mlw2504

Finished mine tonight. I love the bind off. It was so easy to do. I can't block it for several more days so I will post a picture later.


----------



## jscaplen

mlw2504 said:


> Finished mine tonight. I love the bind off.


Isn't it really clever the way it adds body to the finish?


----------



## mlw2504

Yes. I have never used that bind off. I really enjoyed doing it.


----------



## mlw2504

jscaplen said:


> Well, I have finally managed to block my Nanciann - second attempt. It was much easier doing it on the bed instead of on the floor and using the wires along the sides instead of the pins.
> I am thinking that it didnt quite relax fully from the first effort, though. The first time, I had to work to get 16 inches between the wires running through the YOs but this time it easily settled down to 17.25. It also, of course, took up a bit more of the length. It measures 22 X 68, but I have a feeling that I wont lose much after it is unpinned.


Are you using 4 wires? 2 on each side.


----------



## shshipp

Yes, I see the sparkle. It is beautiful


----------



## jscaplen

mlw2504 said:


> Are you using 4 wires? 2 on each side.


I ran wires through the YOs as well as the points. I had 3 up through each side through the YOs (with lots of overlap) but managed to just fit 2 each side through the points. A couple of inches more & I would have had to go with 3.


----------



## Betty White

Thanks....I bought this on an impulse at a fiber festival and haven't decided what to do with it. I'll look around for something else for this beautiful stole. We are so lucky to have Dee in our midst. I have done the Ashton and still working on the Liz, but want to do this one, too.



cdninswe said:


> Hi I have worked with wolles cotton before. The colour gradient will be lovely. But because itnis cotton there is no give in the fibre, so to get the blocked size you may need more yardage . Another issue with wolle's cotton is that it is 4 separate strands laid together, and when the colour changes there is a knot in each strand. I personally found it very annoying to sew in and because of the knots the strands are not always the same length making it very tedious to knit with .. So while you could of course knit it, I personally would not use it .


----------



## mlw2504

jscaplen said:


> I ran wires through the YOs as well as the points. I had 3 up through each side through the YOs (with lots of overlap) but managed to just fit 2 each side through the points. A couple of inches more & I would have had to go with 3.


I may get the wires also. I think they might work better than the pins.


----------



## cdninswe

Betty White said:


> Thanks....I bought this on an impulse at a fiber festival and haven't decided what to do with it. I'll look around for something else for this beautiful stole. We are so lucky to have Dee in our midst. I have done the Ashton and still working on the Liz, but want to do this one, too.


I made Ishbel with mine . Absolutely loved the colour change affect in the end but it didn't make up for the hassle of making it . Good luck with yours hope you have a better experience


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Jscaplen, wonderful job! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## jscaplen

joaniebeadgood said:


> Jscaplen, wonderful job! It looks gorgeous!


Thanks.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> Well, I have finally managed to block my Nanciann - second attempt. It was much easier doing it on the bed instead of on the floor and using the wires along the sides instead of the pins.
> I am thinking that it didnt quite relax fully from the first effort, though. The first time, I had to work to get 16 inches between the wires running through the YOs but this time it easily settled down to 17.25. It also, of course, took up a bit more of the length. It measures 22 X 68, but I have a feeling that I wont lose much after it is unpinned.


That looks amazing! Your blocking could not be better. I know it was a pain for you and you had issues, but look at this exquisite end result! What a lovely color too, very elegant indeed. Woo Hoo! :thumbup:


----------



## patmiel

jscaplen: That's one great shawl. The color looks very rich.


----------



## stevieland

mlw2504 said:


> Yes. I have never used that bind off. I really enjoyed doing it.


That bind off is a great one to do for just about anything. If you don't want super extra stretch to pull into scallops, do it on the same size needle as your project.

You know how a standard bind off always seems be too tight? It is for me at least. This modified Russian bind off, done on the right side (not on the WS like Nanciann) has a really nice finish that is similar in appearance to the standard bind off but has more stretch and a more substantial look.


----------



## stevieland

Betty White said:


> Thanks....I bought this on an impulse at a fiber festival and haven't decided what to do with it. I'll look around for something else for this beautiful stole. We are so lucky to have Dee in our midst. I have done the Ashton and still working on the Liz, but want to do this one, too.


Awwww.. you are so sweet. Thanks.


----------



## jscaplen

My Nanciann - set free!
Finished size is 21in X 68in.
I certainly learned a lot about blocking on this project! Ill be a little braver next time.


----------



## Katsch

jascaplen, your hard work sure has paid off
your stole is stunning, Bravo!


----------



## jscaplen

Katsch said:


> jascaplen, your hard work sure has paid off
> your stole is stunning, Bravo!


Thanks.


----------



## EqLady

That is really beautiful - all your hard work really paid off! Is the color lavender or gray?


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> That is really beautiful - all your hard work really paid off!


Thank you.


> Is the color lavender or gray?


The label says purple (lavender sounds much nicer) but there is grey mixed in there, along with a gold filament.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> My Nanciann - set free!
> Finished size is 21in X 68in.
> I certainly learned a lot about blocking on this project! Ill be a little braver next time.


Could you hear my scream of delight in Canada??? Your shawl is utter perfection. I could not have blocked a piece of lace better myself. That this is your first attempt to block is astounding. And the shawl itself is sooooo pretty with such even stitches. I could not be more proud of you. Wow. Just Wow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

That's beautiful. You did a super job on it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My Nanciann - set free!
> Finished size is 21in X 68in.
> I certainly learned a lot about blocking on this project! Ill be a little braver next time.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> Could you hear my scream of delight in Canada???


Gosh! I wondered what that was ;-)


> Your shawl is utter perfection....That this is your first attempt to block is astounding. And the shawl itself is sooooo pretty with such even stitches. I could not be more proud of you. Wow.


Thank you so much. I am a little proud myself 
I have really appreciated all of the assistance afforded within the pattern itself & from doing a KAL. I've never done one before & I'm dying to do another.
Maybe you'll do it with the Catoctin?


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> That's beautiful. You did a super job on it.


Thank you.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> Thank you so much. I am a little proud myself
> I have really appreciated all of the assistance afforded within the pattern itself & from doing a KAL. I've never done one before & I'm dying to do another.
> Maybe you'll do it with the Catoctin?


Well, as a matter of fact, I am releasing the pattern on Monday and was thinking of doing the KAL starting next week.... I know that not everyone is finished with their Nancianns, but I think that there are some folks that might do the Catoctin that didn't do Nanciann since it is a bit more advanced. (Not too much though!)

So what do you all think..... Catoctin KAL starting next week???? Even if people don't start right away, people can jump in later on, which happens often with my KALs... since some of them go on for months.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> So what do you all think..... Catoctin KAL starting next week????


I'm game but I would like some advice (please) in choosing an appropriate yarn considering all the work that will go into it. The complication with that is finding a source because I have to do my shopping online & some places don't ship here - or the shipping costs are horrendous.


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> Well, as a matter of fact, I am releasing the pattern on Monday and was thinking of doing the KAL starting next week.... I know that not everyone is finished with their Nancianns, but I think that there are some folks that might do the Catoctin that didn't do Nanciann since it is a bit more advanced. (Not too much though!)
> 
> So what do you all think..... Catoctin KAL starting next week???? Even if people don't start right away, people can jump in later on, which happens often with my KALs... since some of them go on for months.


Why wait?  I finished Nanciann but haven't blocked it yet. I picked up a prayer shawl I had been working on, but these size 8 needles kill my hands. What yarn weight will Catocin use?


----------



## AlderRose

jscaplen said:


> My Nanciann - set free!
> Finished size is 21in X 68in.
> I certainly learned a lot about blocking on this project! Ill be a little braver next time.


Your Nanciann is gorgeous. Your knitting and blocking look professional.


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady said:


> Why wait?  I finished Nanciann but haven't blocked it yet. I picked up a prayer shawl I had been working on, but these size 8 needles kill my hands. What yarn weight will Catocin use?


It's written with fingering in mind, but light sport weight works really well too. It is a really fun knit: just a little more demanding than the Nanciann but worth every minute spent. But then, what else can we expect from one of Dee's designs?


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> Your Nanciann is gorgeous. Your knitting and blocking look professional.


Thank you for your kind words. I still have a lot to learn about the blocking, though.


----------



## AlderRose

You should have seen the nervous wreck I was while blocking my first Ashton. I just knew the thing was going to pull apart in my hands.


----------



## britgirl

I got to echo that feeling. I remember Dee saying how she blocks until the piece is screaming. I had visions of yarn breaking and an awful mess everywhere and after all the time I had put into it. Now I am no longer afraid of blocking.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> You should have seen the nervous wreck I was while blocking my first Ashton. I just knew the thing was going to pull apart in my hands.


----------



## EqLady

I share those anxieties - I was sure the yarn would melt and, when it didn't, I thought it would just fall apart. I love blocking now - it was created for me!


----------



## stevieland

I always forget that Rosalie and Sue haven't been knitting lace and blocking for years. But then neither have I! I've said it many times--we are all learning together. I was scared to death blocking my first time too. It just seems like such a cruel process... pulling that yarn like it was on the rack! But then look at the end result--we feel like all-powerful lace goddesses!


----------



## brain56

jscaplen said:


> Thank you so much. I am a little proud myself


You should be!
The quality of your work is - knitting and blocking - is stunning.

Forgive me, if this has been answered before.
What yarn did you use for this masterpiece?


----------



## nanciann

Congratulation! Your stole looks just perfect in every way. Such lovely, neat stitches...


----------



## jscaplen

brain56 said:


> The quality of your work is - knitting and blocking - is stunning.


Thank you.


> Forgive me, if this has been answered before.
> What yarn did you use for this masterpiece?


Red Heart Stardust


----------



## jscaplen

nanciann said:


> Congratulation! Your stole looks just perfect in every way. Such lovely, neat stitches...


Thank you.


----------



## amarj

I'm gonna have to do this one ... really nice.


----------



## Zraza

stevieland said:


> Welcome to the Nanciann Stole KAL! If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selection, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at their own pace.
> 
> I designed Nanciann specifically as a pretty beginner lace stole or scarf for people new to lace knitting. There are only five different stitches in the whole design! That's easy, right? And the simple construction is easy to knit since you start on one end and finish on the other, with no grafting or fancy finishing. The use of fingering weight yarn rather than skinny lace weight makes it easier to work for those new to lace.
> 
> How do I join KAL? I do not drive so will have to wait until someone can take me to buy the yarn. How much yarn and what size needles would I need to purchase? I would really love to knit this scarf even if takes me several months. Thanks for posting - it is very lovely and inspiring.
> 
> During the KAL, we will discuss (among other things) how to:
> 
> -	match the tension of your bind off and cast on
> -	the math involved with customizing the shawl/scarf size
> -	how to weigh your yarn to maximize your yardage
> -	work with hand dyed yarn (if you choose one) by explaining how to alternate when changing skeins by carrying the yarn up the back
> -	how to block a lace shawl to perfection
> 
> But Nanciann is not just for beginners! It is a great TV watching knit for experienced knitters. With a main twig stitch pattern that has a nice rhythm to it, the stole is relaxing to knit. But working the lovely Shetland border on each side livens up things a bit so you wont be bored!
> 
> The size is easy to customize in either direction. The pattern size stole pictured measures 18 x 70 and used about 780 yards of fingering weight yarn.
> 
> This pattern has both fully written out row-by-row instructions and charts, so you can use the method most comfortable for you.
> 
> Here is the link to my topic in our Designers Pattern Section where all the details about the shawl may be found as well as links to where the pattern may be purchased:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169637-1.html#3282598
> 
> Here are some pictures of the design:


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> I'm game but I would like some advice (please) in choosing an appropriate yarn considering all the work that will go into it. The complication with that is finding a source because I have to do my shopping online & some places don't ship here - or the shipping costs are horrendous.


What are some websites that you would buy yarn from? I can take a look and see what they have and let you know what I would suggest.


----------



## patmiel

I'd love to join your next KAL. I'm about half way through my Nanciann, but I'd like to follow the thread on this and catch up later.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> What are some websites that you would buy yarn from? I can take a look and see what they have and let you know what I would suggest.


That would be great. I'll PM you so as not to take up space here.


----------



## Bookmiss

In your search for appropriate fingering weight yarns, please let me know if you find any that work that don't have wool (allergy). I find I can use alpaca, but it is difficult to find in a fingering weight.

Thanks!


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Please remind me of the page in this thread where you posted the Catoctin pics? I would love to follow along but I'm only on the 12th repeat of my Nanciann.


----------



## nanciann

joaniebeadgood said:


> Please remind me of the page in this thread where you posted the Catoctin pics? I would love to follow along but I'm only on the 12th repeat of my Nanciann.


This is the original post.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176480-1.html


----------



## merry knitter

BEAUTIFUL! Job well done and I LOVE the color!


----------



## mlw2504

stevieland said:


> Well, as a matter of fact, I am releasing the pattern on Monday and was thinking of doing the KAL starting next week.... I know that not everyone is finished with their Nancianns, but I think that there are some folks that might do the Catoctin that didn't do Nanciann since it is a bit more advanced. (Not too much though!)
> 
> So what do you all think..... Catoctin KAL starting next week???? Even if people don't start right away, people can jump in later on, which happens often with my KALs... since some of them go on for months.


Yes, please do a KAL with the Catoctin. I love cables and will give its try

Mary


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Thanks, Nanciann! I'll definitely have to get this pattern!


----------



## EqLady

I finally got Nanciann blocked, but I'm sure I'll have nightmares about scallops attacking me! Boy, that was a chore. I'm still not totally happy with the ends, but I'll take another look tomorrow and see if I can do something different - it is hard to get them even or even looking similar at the corners.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Looks very, very nice, EqLady!! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> I finally got Nanciann blocked, but I'm sure I'll have nightmares about scallops attacking me!


Looks great from here


----------



## nanciann

Looks great, EqLady. The ends were the reason for special attention with the cast on/bind off needles and swatches...to ensure a similar edge.


----------



## CathyAnn

jscaplen said:


> Well, I have finally managed to block my Nanciann - second attempt. It was much easier doing it on the bed instead of on the floor and using the wires along the sides instead of the pins.
> I am thinking that it didnt quite relax fully from the first effort, though. The first time, I had to work to get 16 inches between the wires running through the YOs but this time it easily settled down to 17.25. It also, of course, took up a bit more of the length. It measures 22 X 68, but I have a feeling that I wont lose much after it is unpinned.


You did a great job of blocking! I'm impressed! That is one gorgeous Nanciann! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> I finally got Nanciann blocked, but I'm sure I'll have nightmares about scallops attacking me! Boy, that was a chore. I'm still not totally happy with the ends, but I'll take another look tomorrow and see if I can do something different - it is hard to get them even or even looking similar at the corners.


Your blocking looks excellent! What yarn did you use? It looks almost transparent, very delicate. Beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen

CathyAnn said:


> You did a great job of blocking! I'm impressed! That is one gorgeous Nanciann! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen

CathyAnn said:


> ...What yarn did you use? It looks almost transparent, very delicate. Beautiful!


I was thinking the same thing. I know that it is White Heritage Silk because I checked it out when EqLady started it. All of those beautiful yarns!!


----------



## EqLady

You're right, it's Heritage silk, more cream than white, though. It really faded into my blocking boards, didn't it? The ends stretched just fine; I just couldn't quite figure out where to pull out what part, how many points should be on the ends, and whether the corner should be on the side or on the end or in between. Dee, I have a special request for the next pattern if it's relevant: close-up photos of the blocking! I've picked out the place for the finished shawl picture if only the weather holds up till it is dry. Thanks for all your comments, they are appreciated!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> You're right, it's Heritage silk, more cream than white, though. It really faded into my blocking boards, didn't it? The ends stretched just fine; I just couldn't quite figure out where to pull out what part, how many points should be on the ends, and whether the corner should be on the side or on the end or in between. Dee, I have a special request for the next pattern if it's relevant: close-up photos of the blocking! I've picked out the place for the finished shawl picture if only the weather holds up till it is dry. Thanks for all your comments, they are appreciated!


I think it looks wonderful. Can't wait to see it off the boards.

Kay, did you look at page 8 of the pattern? I have super close ups of how to pin the scallops on each end, and then if you look at the bottom pic, you can see how the border ends are pinned out in relation to the rest of the points for the cast on end. The bind off end is done the same pretty much.

Basically, pull out the far ends and pin out per that bottom pic. Then pull out a point on the yarn over columns on each side. Then for the middle section, pull each point per the appropriate end's close up pics.

I can send you a bigger version of the bottom pic if you like, but you could also just enlarge it on your computer screen in Adobe Reader.


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> ...I just couldn't quite figure out ... whether the corner should be on the side or on the end or in between.


I had the same quandary.


> a special request for the next pattern if it's relevant: close-up photos of the blocking!


I second that - please.


----------



## AlderRose

Kay, Your Nanciann looks so delicate. I'm anxious to see it off the torture rack. That Heritage Silk is going to feel soooo good.


----------



## EqLady

Dee, I swear I read all of the Nanciann directions so many times I could recite them! I had the pages right there as I pinned, but I somehow missed these pages - senior moment, I guess. Based on these pictures, my side scallops are good, bit I need to rejigger the ends a bit. This was a fun knit, Dee, thank you very much!


----------



## AlderRose

Kay,
I've done the same thing. 

Poor Dee. She does her best to cover every possible question, and then here we come asking them anyway while the answers are right under our noses.


----------



## EqLady

My face is still red. I was so eager to get it blocked I just looked at the pictures on the first couple of pages and had at it. I'll look at the right pages tomorrow and see if I can get it right. It's a really pretty design with those scalloped edges.


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> I'll look at the right pages tomorrow and see if I can get it right. It's a really pretty design with those scalloped edges.


The edges themselves weren't so hard to arrange. I found the corners really tricky - trying to get them to coordinate with both the sides & the bottom.


----------



## EqLady

I did the same with the edges - measured from the wire through the yarn over to the tip of the scallop and from tip to tip of the scallops. I think all I have to do now is re-wet the ends and change my pin placement. I decided to block on the floor this time and my knees are questioning that decision. Back to the bed next time - my back is better than my knees!


----------



## AlderRose

I found my grandmother's OLD lace curtain stretcher in the attic and have been using it to block my stoles. All other shawls have to be blocked on my extended dining room table. My knees and back are just too grumpy otherwise.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> I found my grandmother's OLD lace curtain stretcher in the attic


Cool! Can we see a picture?


----------



## AlderRose

Here it is with my Liz blocked on it. This thing is truly a torture device. The nails are really sharp. I have to be really careful or I end up bleeding all over my poor stoles.


----------



## jan1ce

Wow! What a great idea, hmmm will have to have a talk with DH.

Jan xx


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> Here it is with my Liz blocked on it.


Lucky you. A keepsake from your grandmother of which you can also make a practical use. I assume that it is adjustable. Do you leave it out on display even when you are not using it? I am sure that it would be a great conversational piece.
I love your Liz stole, also. Lovely colourway.


----------



## AlderRose

Yes, they are adjustable. And No I don't leave the wicked thing out as a conversation piece. After removing my last stole from the torture device, my 3 hear old granddaughter climbed up on a chair behind the empty frame and started taking orders for sandwiches (She likes to eat at Subway.)

Everything is held together with wing nuts. I remember Grandma's living room being filled with two of these when I was a kid. I don't remember how I ended up with them, but I'm sure glad I did, I've had them in the attic for 35 years, and they are still in really good shape. There's not a bit of rust on them. Grandma would sure get a kick out of me using them.


----------



## EqLady

Now that looks like an idea waiting to be reintroduced! I love that the edges have all the measurements and that it is adjustable. So the nail points stick out to the shawl side?


----------



## AlderRose

All those nails are sticking out forward just waiting to impale the shawl or anyone who happens by. When the shawl points don't line up with the nails, I use blocking wires and catch them on the nails, tying them in place with a bit of string.


----------



## EqLady

Clumsy as I am, I probably would look like I had been in a cat fight! I fixed the ends of my Nanciann today. When all else fails, read the directions.....


----------



## pfarley4106

Pacific Rose said:


> Here it is with my Liz blocked on it. This thing is truly a torture device. The nails are really sharp. I have to be really careful or I end up bleeding all over my poor stoles.


I love your frame!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> My face is still red. I was so eager to get it blocked I just looked at the pictures on the first couple of pages and had at it. I'll look at the right pages tomorrow and see if I can get it right. It's a really pretty design with those scalloped edges.


Goodness gracious, please don't give it a second thought! Considering how long my patterns are, it is no wonder you couldn't find something. I sometimes think I should find a way to shorten them, but then I'd have to make the text and charts a lot smaller and leave out stuff I think is important. (Plus my tendency to run on a bit probably doesn't help!) I'm sure your shawl will look perfect when you are all done.


----------



## AlderRose

My back loves it too! Once I get the shawl on the top nails, I can sit in a chair to finish "blocking" it. No more back aches from leaning over a bed or crawling on the floor.


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> My back loves it too! Once I get the shawl on the top nails, I can sit in a chair to finish "blocking" it. No more back aches from leaning over a bed or crawling on the floor.


I wish I had that right about now.... I have to reblock about 5 shawls this coming week because I have an interview with a local paper and they want to photograph my shawls. (I want my girls to look their best of course.) My knees are gonna be screaming by Tuesday no doubt. Arrrrrrggggghhhh!!!


----------



## AlderRose

With as many shawls as you have made and will be making, I'm surprised you don't have a special table or frame to use that is more back and knee friendly.


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Goodness gracious, please don't give it a second thought! Considering how long my patterns are, it is no wonder you couldn't find something. I sometimes think I should find a way to shorten them, but then I'd have to make the text and charts a lot smaller and leave out stuff I think is important. (Plus my tendency to run on a bit probably doesn't help!) I'm sure your shawl will look perfect when you are all done.


Dee, I'll take your patterns any day over anyone else's. And that's a fact. For instance, one designer assumes the knitter knows the best way to add another color of yarn for that particular design -- NOT. I had to frog back to almost the beginning because I didn't like the looks of the way I was doing it. If the designer had included such directions, some frustration could have been avoided!

You are thorough and clear -- the best way to be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## seamus

AmI allowed to join. Have to use I pad no computer. Mob b 
Not very good, Ada..


----------



## nanma esther

pacifc rose,i may try making one of these, how far apart are th nails and what are the mesurments. my sister and i made qulting frams years ago


----------



## AlderRose

Nan-ma,
My "Curtain QUAKER Stretcher" is 5 x 8. The markings are in 1/2 inch increments, but the nails are 1 inch apart and the pointy end sticks out about 1/2 inch. I'd suggest drilling pilot holes that are slightly smaller than the nails. A drill press would make quick work of that process. I would think that "c" clamps would work to hold the thing together, although in Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" the blocking frame she shows is tied together. Good Luck!


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> I wish I had that right about now.... I have to reblock about 5 shawls this coming week because I have an interview with a local paper and they want to photograph my shawls. (I want my girls to look their best of course.) My knees are gonna be screaming by Tuesday no doubt. Arrrrrrggggghhhh!!!


Don't forget to give us a link to the article.


----------



## EqLady

There are quite a few curtain stretchers for sale on EBay now.


----------



## mamiepooh

EqLady said:


> Don't forget to give us a link to the article.


We want to read it too.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Don't forget to give us a link to the article.


I will... I think! I remember many years ago I was interviewed for something work related at an environmental association where I was employed, and the reporter made me sound like a moron. I was so embarrassed... I mean, I guess they were my words, but she pulled quotes out of context. So I am a bit wary of reporters. (Must remember... self edit, self edit, don't run on at the mouth, self edit....!)


----------



## britgirl

I'm sure it will go well. I think you will sell yourself and your product very well. Who can't love your shawls? I do hope that they take some good photos of them.

Sue


stevieland said:


> I will... I think! I remember many years ago I was interviewed for something work related at an environmental association where I was employed, and the reporter made me sound like a moron. I was so embarrassed... I mean, I guess they were my words, but she pulled quotes out of context. So I am a bit wary of reporters. (Must remember... self edit, self edit, don't run on at the mouth, self edit....!)


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> I'm sure it will go well. I think you will sell yourself and your product very well. Who can't love your shawls? I do hope that they take some good photos of them.
> 
> Sue


What she said. :thumbup:


----------



## susantrail

Ditto


----------



## merry knitter

Beautiful color and GREAT idea for blocking! I want one!


----------



## nanciann

I had my own but can't find them...Must have been lost in our last move out to Arizona...Boo Hoo....


----------



## pfarley4106

stevieland said:


> Goodness gracious, please don't give it a second thought! Considering how long my patterns are, it is no wonder you couldn't find something. I sometimes think I should find a way to shorten them, but then I'd have to make the text and charts a lot smaller and leave out stuff I think is important. (Plus my tendency to run on a bit probably doesn't help!) I'm sure your shawl will look perfect when you are all done.


Don't a single thing with how you do your patterns. It's what gave me the courage to take on a fingering weight shawl


----------



## pfarley4106

I head home after being away for a month and can't wait to block my shawl and share


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> Goodness gracious, please don't give it a second thought! Considering how long my patterns are, it is no wonder you couldn't find something. I sometimes think I should find a way to shorten them, but then I'd have to make the text and charts a lot smaller and leave out stuff I think is important. (Plus my tendency to run on a bit probably doesn't help!) I'm sure your shawl will look perfect when you are all done.


Honestly, I read through your directions completely before I ever pick up the yarn and I especially appreciate how thorough they are. Don't change a thing!


----------



## stevieland

Hi there! Thanks everyone for the vote of confidence about the interview. I feel a better, but I'm still a bit wary, so think positive thoughts for me at about 1pm EST this Friday!

And also, thanks for the supportive remarks about my looooonnnngggg patterns. I can use a little boost since I have been sitting here for the last 7 hours hunched over my desk, calculator in hand, doing the final proofing and editing of the new Catoctin pattern. I am hoping to release either tomorrow or Tuesday. I get crazy stressed out right before I release a pattern.... so many places to make a mistake! Arrrrgggghhhh!!!


----------



## EqLady

I feel your pain, Dee. I had to deal with the press most of my career. Just remember this: you know waaaayyyyyy more about the subject matter than the reporter can ever dream of!


----------



## brain56

So very true!


----------



## nanma esther

Pacific Rose said:


> Nan-ma,
> My "Curtain QUAKER Stretcher" is 5 x 8. The markings are in 1/2 inch increments, but the nails are 1 inch apart and the pointy end sticks out about 1/2 inch. I'd suggest drilling pilot holes that are slightly smaller than the nails. A drill press would make quick work of that process. I would think that "c" clamps would work to hold the thing together, although in Nancy Bush's "Knitted Lace of Estonia" the blocking frame she shows is tied together. Good Luck!


thank you


----------



## nanma esther

ditto


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady said:


> ... Just remember this: you know waaaayyyyyy more about the subject matter than the reporter can ever dream of!


And besides that, your beautiful shawls speak for themselves.


----------



## jan1ce

4 down, 26 to go!, lol. This definitely shows inconsistencies in tension when using lace yarn.

Jan xx


----------



## jscaplen

jan1ce said:


> 4 down, 26 to go!


Treacle Toffee ... what a yummy colour


----------



## EqLady

jan1ce said:


> 4 down, 26 to go!, lol. This definitely shows inconsistencies in tension when using lace yarn.
> 
> Jan xx


Love that color! Don't worry about any inconsistencies - blocking will take care of it.


----------



## britgirl

That's looking good. Love that colour. I wouldn't worry about how it is looking now. You know the magic of blocking!

Sue


jan1ce said:


> 4 down, 26 to go!, lol. This definitely shows inconsistencies in tension when using lace yarn.
> 
> Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

Yes,that's what I'm hoping. I bought this yarn for the Glenallen but then I didn't do it so its coming in just right. My niece is getting married in August and I have a brown and cream dress so I'm hoping they will go together.

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Jan xx


----------



## AlderRose

That color looks good enough to eat. It is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## EqLady

Here's my blocked Nanciann - my grand plan for photographing outdoors was cancelled when a thunderstorm wet my backdrop! I used about 743 yards of Heritage Silk fingering yarn and #5 needles. It blocked at 70 x 21 and relaxed to 69x19. Thank you, Dee, for another beautiful pattern for us lace junkies!


----------



## AlderRose

She's beautiful and safe and dry. Sooo delicate.


----------



## EqLady

There's a bed of about 25 Endless Summer Hydrangeas just off our porch that I had planned to feature - they are lovely, but the rain beat them down a bit. Maybe I'll get a good picture later in the week.


----------



## nanciann

That is so very lovely and beautifully knit and blocked...This picture looks great...shows off the lovely neat stitches...so your outdoor ones will be fantastic...


----------



## EqLady

Hanks, Nanciann, your namesake was fun to knit!


----------



## jan1ce

EqLady said:


> Here's my blocked Nanciann - my grand plan for photographing outdoors was cancelled when a thunderstorm wet my backdrop! I used about 743 yards of Heritage Silk fingering yarn and #5 needles. It blocked at 70 x 21 and relaxed to 69x19. Thank you, Dee, for another beautiful pattern for us lace junkies!


That is so beautiful. A shame it rained but it would look gorgeous in any setting.

Jan xx


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> Here's my blocked Nanciann....


Beautiful - so fine & delicate looking.


----------



## cdninswe

EqLady said:


> Here's my blocked Nanciann - my grand plan for photographing outdoors was cancelled when a thunderstorm wet my backdrop! I used about 743 yards of Heritage Silk fingering yarn and #5 needles. It blocked at 70 x 21 and relaxed to 69x19. Thank you, Dee, for another beautiful pattern for us lace junkies!


Exquisite


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Here's my blocked Nanciann - my grand plan for photographing outdoors was cancelled when a thunderstorm wet my backdrop! I used about 743 yards of Heritage Silk fingering yarn and #5 needles. It blocked at 70 x 21 and relaxed to 69x19. Thank you, Dee, for another beautiful pattern for us lace junkies!


Kay, it truly looks exquisite. Your blocking is perfect... those scallops look better than mine do! Just lovely in the silk. Wow. Another fabulous shawl knitted from your talented hands! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady

Thanks everyone. I was a little afraid I had over-stretched it (I ignored the screams), it relaxed enough to satisfy me.


----------



## britgirl

That's beautiful. You did a fantastic job.

Sue


EqLady said:


> Here's my blocked Nanciann - my grand plan for photographing outdoors was cancelled when a thunderstorm wet my backdrop! I used about 743 yards of Heritage Silk fingering yarn and #5 needles. It blocked at 70 x 21 and relaxed to 69x19. Thank you, Dee, for another beautiful pattern for us lace junkies!


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> Here's my blocked Nanciann .....


It is perfect in every way - a fabulous job of knitting and blocking. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, everybody.


----------



## mamiepooh

Magnifique. It almost looks like nupps.


----------



## nanciann

mamiepooh said:


> Magnifique. It almost looks like nupps.


I agree...They do look like nupps...That's what makes it so adorable...


----------



## stevieland

They do look like nupps. I didn't even realize that. how did you do that???


----------



## stevieland

Just letting you all know that after two days of intense proofreading and editing, I have published the new Catoctin pattern on Ravelry and Craftsy. I'll start a new KAL for it tomorrow. Please come join in on that KAL if you are so inclined.


----------



## roed2er

Hooray! I love the pics of yours and can hardly wait to start. On the tail end of Nanciann -- maybe this weekend, I will finish. Debi


----------



## EqLady

jan1ce said:


> Wow! What a great idea, hmmm will have to have a talk with DH.
> 
> Jan xx


KnitPicks has a tutorial on how to make one; I just ran across a reference to it in the catalog. Once you get to the tutorial section, just search for blocking frame.


----------



## jan1ce

EqLady said:


> KnitPicks has a tutorial on how to make one; I just ran across a reference to it in the catalog. Once you get to the tutorial section, just search for blocking frame.


Thanks for that, will have a look at it. I'm not enjoying getting on my knees to block. My legs just give up on me and I end up sitting on the floor until they decide to work again! Luckily I can knit sitting on the floor!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## EqLady

jan1ce said:


> Thanks for that, will have a look at it. I'm not enjoying getting on my knees to block. My legs just give up on me and I end up sitting on the floor until they decide to work again! Luckily I can knit sitting on the floor!! LOL
> 
> Jan xx


I hear you! I usually block diagonally on the guest room bed, which means the blocks are hanging off one end and over the bedside table on the other! This last time, for reasons unknown to me, I used the floor. I won't do that again. I'd rather have an aching back.


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> I hear you! I usually block diagonally on the guest room bed, which means the blocks are hanging off one end and over the bedside table on the other! This last time, for reasons unknown to me, I used the floor. I won't do that again. I'd rather have an aching back.


I also block on the bed. Because my back complains very loudly, I've taken to sitting on a chair next to the bed to pin out the details such as points once I get the basic shape wired and pinned. The floor??? Not going to happen! My knees could never take that abuse.


----------



## AlderRose

My knees are still whining about crawling on the floor to help a granddaughter tie a hand sewn quilt at Christmas time. Something got pulled or twisted and is taking forever to forgive me. No way am I blocking anything on the floor.


----------



## cindye6556

I guess I'm lucky. I use my deep freezer with a sheet of foam insulation. Seems to work, plus I have easy access to a tape measure to make sure everything is just right size wise.


----------



## stevieland

Since we are talking blocking here.....I just this second finished reblocking my huge blue Glenallen. We were talking about how much yarn will relax and what not several pages ago to see how big a shawl would be pre and post blocking. 

Sooooo... this beast of a shawl was stretched to screaming at 80" x 40" in Dec. 2011. I've worn it quite a bit. It was knitted out of Zephyr Lace which is I think 50/50 silk merino. 

Well.... this monster blocked out to 90" x 45"!!!!! I needed all 24 - 12" square blocking boards. So the moral of this story is that silk stretches big time after being work for a while. 

The part I have to brag about a little is that it only took me 35 minutes from wet shawl in a towel and no mats laid out to completion. How's that for speedy??? Not bad for an old bat! Practice makes perfect!


----------



## cdninswe

Old bat. Can that be the name of a shawl in the future?????


----------



## EqLady

cdninswe said:


> Old bat. Can that be the name of a shawl in the future?????


LOL!
I loved Glenallen. Any way you might ever do a " Glen stole" a la Elizabeth/Liz?


----------



## cdninswe

I finished my Nanciann a few weeks ago and it has been re-housed already. It lives in Mkntreal now with my friend Sandra who I have known since the 80's when we were in university together.. Work has me in Montreal and its been great to cathc up again. She has even started to knit Ashton. So we have another convert to Dee's designs. I will load photos from my other computer. This shot was taken on my tablet and Sandra is a tad shy..


----------



## CathyAnn

cdninswe said:


> Old bat. Can that be the name of a shawl in the future?????


Now that one would be a doozie! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EqLady

cdninswe said:


> I finished my Nanciann a few weeks ago and it has been re-housed already. It lives in Mkntreal now with my friend Sandra who I have known since the 80's when we were in university together.. Work has me in Montreal and its been great to cathc up again. She has even started to knit Ashton. So we have another convert to Dee's designs. I will load photos from my other computer. This shot was taken on my tablet and Sandra is a tad shy..


It's beautiful! And so is your friend.


----------



## mamiepooh

stevieland said:


> Just letting you all know that after two days of intense proofreading and editing, I have published the new Catoctin pattern on Ravelry and Craftsy. I'll start a new KAL for it tomorrow. Please come join in on that KAL if you are so inclined.


Bought the pattern right away. Thanks.


----------



## britgirl

That is beautiful. Glad it has found another home. Now you have to knit another one for yourself.

Sue


cdninswe said:


> I finished my Nanciann a few weeks ago and it has been re-housed already. It lives in Mkntreal now with my friend Sandra who I have known since the 80's when we were in university together.. Work has me in Montreal and its been great to cathc up again. She has even started to knit Ashton. So we have another convert to Dee's designs. I will load photos from my other computer. This shot was taken on my tablet and Sandra is a tad shy..


----------



## jscaplen

cdninswe said:


> I finished my Nanciann a few weeks ago


It looks lovely. So nice to know it has a good home. Actually, the colour looks a lot like the one that I did in purple Stardust.


----------



## AlderRose

Sandra may be shy, but your Nanciann is strutting her stuff.


----------



## stevieland

cdninswe said:


> I finished my Nanciann a few weeks ago and it has been re-housed already. It lives in Mkntreal now with my friend Sandra who I have known since the 80's when we were in university together.. Work has me in Montreal and its been great to cathc up again. She has even started to knit Ashton. So we have another convert to Dee's designs. I will load photos from my other computer. This shot was taken on my tablet and Sandra is a tad shy..


That is one gorgeous Nanciann! I love that yarn and you know I love your knitting. Your friend's eyes are smiling so I guess she likes it!


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Sandra may be shy, but your Nanciann is strutting her stuff.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mamiepooh

cdninswe said:


> I finished my Nanciann a few weeks ago and it has been re-housed already. It lives in Mkntreal now with my friend Sandra who I have known since the 80's when we were in university together.. Work has me in Montreal and its been great to cathc up again. She has even started to knit Ashton. So we have another convert to Dee's designs. I will load photos from my other computer. This shot was taken on my tablet and Sandra is a tad shy..


Very nice. I love the color.


----------



## cdninswe

You know if the train journeys continue - I will do just that....right after I make another Catoctin and Edwina - I have to knit Edwina......she's been waiting in the wings for a while now.



britgirl said:


> That is beautiful. Glad it has found another home. Now you have to knit another one for yourself.
> 
> Sue


----------



## cdninswe

Thank you very much - I used Tanis Fibre Arts Cashsilk single - and the colourway is called Dove - it is a soft blend of purple pink and grey.



jscaplen said:


> It looks lovely. So nice to know it has a good home. Actually, the colour looks a lot like the one that I did in purple Stardust.


----------



## cdninswe

I shall have to tell Sandra to Strut her stuff more when she wears it!!! 
))



Pacific Rose said:


> Sandra may be shy, but your Nanciann is strutting her stuff.


----------



## cdninswe

Aye she does!!!



stevieland said:


> That is one gorgeous Nanciann! I love that yarn and you know I love your knitting. Your friend's eyes are smiling so I guess she likes it!


----------



## cdninswe

Cheers - from an adopted Montrealer to another - please tell me this weather is going to change soon - I have had my fill of thunderstorms lately!!!!



mamiepooh said:


> Very nice. I love the color.


----------



## mamiepooh

cdninswe said:


> Cheers - from an adopted Montrealer to another - please tell me this weather is going to change soon - I have had my fill of thunderstorms lately!!!!


We can book for Riviera Maya ...anytime.


----------



## nanciann

I love the "Strutting her Stuff" remark by Rosalie...It hits the mark right on the head...Such a great friend you are...


----------



## AlderRose

It is awesome how our shawls and stoles can "strut their stuff" while making their owners feel like a million bucks. Sandra may be shy but she did let you take a picture of her with her Nanciann.


----------



## CathyAnn

cdninswe said:


> I finished my Nanciann a few weeks ago and it has been re-housed already. It lives in Mkntreal now with my friend Sandra who I have known since the 80's when we were in university together.. Work has me in Montreal and its been great to cathc up again. She has even started to knit Ashton. So we have another convert to Dee's designs. I will load photos from my other computer. This shot was taken on my tablet and Sandra is a tad shy..


Just beautiful. No wonder she wanted it.


----------



## AlderRose

Back to old curtain stretchers for a "strutting her stuff" moment. I've just finished a stole that has been in process for years if you count raising the sheep, shearing her, then processing her wool. It took forever to spin the lace weight yarn... so long that I don't know that I'll ever do it again. Because I have the curtain stretcher set up in our teeny tiny bedroom (to keep tiny fingers away from the sharp nails), I couldn't get the whole frame in the picture, but there's enough that you can get a general gist.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> I've just finished a stole that has been in process for years if you count raising the sheep, shearing her, then processing her wool.


Wow! Great to be able to take your project from the absolute start & right to the finish.


----------



## britgirl

Rosalie,
That is beautiful. What pattern is it?

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Back to old curtain stretchers for a "strutting her stuff" moment. I've just finished a stole that has been in process for years if you count raising the sheep, shearing her, then processing her wool. It took forever to spin the lace weight yarn... so long that I don't know that I'll ever do it again. Because I have the curtain stretcher set up in our teeny tiny bedroom (to keep tiny fingers away from the sharp nails), I couldn't get the whole frame in the picture, but there's enough that you can get a general gist.


----------



## DanaKay

Really nice Rosalie. What pattern is that? Love the border. It can take a bit of time to spin lace weight even without waiting for the wool to grow!


----------



## britgirl

If I had to spin my own yarn, it would be a very long wait, not in this lifetime.

Sue


DanaKay said:


> Really nice Rosalie. What pattern is that? Love the border. It can take a bit of time to spin lace weight even without waiting for the wool to grow!


----------



## DanaKay

Sue,
I bet you'd like spinning if you gave it a go. It is so relaxing and meditative. It also is every bit as addictive as knitting lace though, be forwarned! :lol:


----------



## AlderRose

I thought I'd never get the bobbin filled, and I knew I had to have two filled to have enough yard for the project. Sometimes I thought there were only 5 or 6 fibers of wool and couldn't believe that the stuff was holding together. 

The pattern is Shetland Rose Garden, a WIP. I used the 1st version for a green shawl a while back, then wanted lace borders all around, so recharted the whole thing, made a trial run for a fund raiser, then just finished this one at 12:15 this morning.


----------



## britgirl

Thought I recognized the pattern. I'm working on a shawl/stole right now and using some of the Madeira patterns. Love that Shetland lace book.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I thought I'd never get the bobbin filled, and I knew I had to have two filled to have enough yard for the project. Sometimes I thought there were only 5 or 6 fibers of wool and couldn't believe that the stuff was holding together.
> 
> The pattern is Shetland Rose Garden, a WIP. I used the 1st version for a green shawl a while back, then wanted lace borders all around, so recharted the whole thing, made a trial run for a fund raiser, then just finished this one at 12:15 this morning.


----------



## AlderRose

DanaKay said:


> Sue,
> I bet you'd like spinning if you gave it a go. It is so relaxing and meditative. It also is every bit as addictive as knitting lace though, be forwarned! :lol:


One thing nice about spinning is that there's no frogging! I've got roving coming out my ears if you want to give it a try! LOL!


----------



## nanciann

Oh my, so lovely and so ethereal. But I remember bloodying my fingers on those curtain stretchers...Hate to think what they would do to my poor hands today...


----------



## AlderRose

britgirl said:


> Thought I recognized the pattern. I'm working on a shawl/stole right now and using some of the Madeira patterns. Love that Shetland lace book.
> 
> Sue


I have two books on the Estonian Shawls but can't seem to close the Shetland Lace book. I think it's because it leaves more room for personal expression and lets me think outside the box.

Are you charting your stole?


----------



## AlderRose

nanciann said:


> Oh my, so lovely and so ethereal. But I remember bloodying my fingers on those curtain stretchers...Hate to think what they would do to my poor hands today...


It was a miracle! No blood letting this time around. Bleeding on yourself is one thing. Finding blood on a freshly washed, half blocked shawl is quite another.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> The pattern is Shetland Rose Garden... This one was made with Alpaca Cloud in the Raspberry Heather colorway.


So ethereal! What great satisfaction you must get from such lovely work.


----------



## AlderRose

jscaplen said:


> So ethereal! What great satisfaction you must get from such lovely work.


Thanks. Knitting is my therapy, it keeps my hands busy so I don't snack and does a pretty good job of keeping me out of trouble. I like to think that playing with knitting charts keeps my brain in good shape, so I'm fighting Alzheimer's, too.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks. Knitting is my therapy, it keeps my hands busy so I don't snack and does a pretty good job of keeping me out of trouble. I like to think that playing with knitting charts keeps my brain in good shape, so I'm fighting Alzheimer's, too.


It's so exquisite. Imagine shearing your own sheep, spinning it into yarn, and then knitting it into something so breathtaking - not to mention the fact that you charted this pattern so it is the way you want it. Your brain is in excellent shape! Alzheimer's won't find you..... :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh

Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks. Knitting is my therapy, it keeps my hands busy so I don't snack and does a pretty good job of keeping me out of trouble. I like to think that playing with knitting charts keeps my brain in good shape, so I'm fighting Alzheimer's, too.


I second that !
All your shawls are beautiful but this white version of the Shetland RoseGarden is the one I prefer more. Congratulations !


----------



## britgirl

Not as such, as I am going by the patterns in the book and just going from there. Might have to add a few stitches here or there to get the count right, but so far it is going ok. Really am enjoying it. I haven't quite got to thinking outside the box yet, just playing it safe for now. Think if I get this one done then I will look more into edgings, border etc.

Didn't you post one that you knitted sometime ago?
Sue



Pacific Rose said:


> I have two books on the Estonian Shawls but can't seem to close the Shetland Lace book. I think it's because it leaves more room for personal expression and lets me think outside the box.
> 
> Are you charting your stole?


----------



## EqLady

Which Shetland book do you have, Sue?


----------



## EqLady

Rosalie, that is one gorgeous shawl - just took my breath away.


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady,
Thanks. The plan is to enter it in our bitsy County Fair in hopes to get more gals to enter their knitting. 

The book that Sue and I are talking about is "Heirloom Knitting" ... "A Shetland Lace Knitter's Pattern and Workbook" by Sharon Miller. That's where I found the rose and rose trellis motifs for my stole and the ideas for the lace borders.


----------



## AlderRose

mamiepooh said:


> I second that !
> All your shawls are beautiful but this white version of the Shetland RoseGarden is the one I prefer more. Congratulations !


Thanks Paulette, I'm very partial to this particular one because the wool is from an orphan lamb my city-boy husband rescued and raised. He put disposable diapers on her and took her to work with him in a laundry basket. She also went to the kids' Sunday School class we were teaching at the time... and to church, but stayed in the nursery with the other toddlers. I was really excited when I discovered that her fleece was one of the finest in our little herd of sheep. She's the lamb in my Avatar. She will walk up to us in the field to get her head scratched and can open gates if we don't lock them shut.


----------



## DanaKay

Pacific Rose said:


> One thing nice about spinning is that there's no frogging! I've got roving coming out my ears if you want to give it a try! LOL!


It don't take long to get a goodly amount of roving stash. I think it comes faster then finished yarn! For me that is from purchases. I can only imagine the amount you accumulate raising your wool. 
What type of wool sheep are you raising, any particular breed? Wish I lived where I could have, but then starting a venture at this juncture in my life wouldn't be very prudent. I have two wheels as I just took receipt of the new Bliss wheel by Woolmakers. I love using them both, as they, the Traddy and the Bliss are both a dream to spin with.


----------



## britgirl

Heirloom Knitting by Sharon Miller. It is really good.

Sue


EqLady said:


> Which Shetland book do you have, Sue?


----------



## britgirl

How funny. We are on the same page. I am making mine to enter the County Fair too in August.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> EqLady,
> Thanks. The plan is to enter it in our bitsy County Fair in hopes to get more gals to enter their knitting.
> 
> The book that Sue and I are talking about is "Heirloom Knitting" ... "A Shetland Lace Knitter's Pattern and Workbook" by Sharon Miller. That's where I found the rose and rose trellis motifs for my stole and the ideas for the lace borders.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, Sue. I don't know that I'll ever attempt one of these beauties, but I love reading about them nonetheless.


----------



## stevieland

Rosalie, those shawls!! Just incredible lacework... so impressive looking. And that you spun the wool... that just amazes me.. how that must feel, it being your own sheep and then spinning it and designing it and then knitting that beauty--you rock big time!!!!


----------



## cdninswe

You know I consult for a living telling people to look at the end to end process. I think i want you for " show and tell" Rosalie!!! 
From sheep to shawl just about covers it especially if you tell us you handdyed the yarn too. I am gobsmacked!! !!


----------



## umozabeads

Just wanted anted was say hello to everyone. Life Sometimes gets in the world. One of my dear friends lost her husband and I took over her client lad so her practice would not screen. For those that don't know I am a retired clinical psychologist she deals with some very challenged people so it took a lot out of my at first. I haven't had much time to myself and my knitting. All of the shawls that I have seen are so beautiful! I also just saw the Catoctin it's fabulous! My friend will take over again next week and then back to knitting. Happy Knitting everyone. Umoza I have to apologize for typos, I am tired and fingers not cooperating!


----------



## merry knitter

So pretty! What a sweet friend you are!


----------



## merry knitter

You do such BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## britgirl

Sorry about your friend losing her husband and you taking over her workload. Hopefully you will have more time for your knitting. It's good to see you checking in here. 
Take care of yourself.

Sue


umozabeads said:


> Just wanted anted was say hello to everyone. Life Sometimes gets in the world. One of my dear friends lost her husband and I took over her client lad so her practice would not screen. For those that don't know I am a retired clinical psychologist she deals with some very challenged people so it took a lot out of my at first. I haven't had much time to myself and my knitting. All of the shawls that I have seen are so beautiful! I also just saw the Catoctin it's fabulous! My friend will take over again next week and then back to knitting. Happy Knitting everyone. Umoza I have to apologize for typos, I am tired and fingers not cooperating!


----------



## CathyAnn

Here's my Nanciann. I used Araucania Itata Multy, 70% superwash wool, 15% silk, 15% bamboo. This yarn is very soft and drapes beautifully. And I used about 838.5 yards.

The needles were size 5 (US), and used two size 5 needles to cast on around, and a size 9 to bind off.

Dimensions: relaxed after blocking: 74 ¼ x 16 

I can't imagine anyone having problems with this pattern. The directions are thorough and easy to follow, and there is only one chart of 16 rows! In addition, there are written directions for those who prefer them.

Dee, you hit another design out of the park! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn, that is beautiful. Love the colour. You did a great job as usual.

Sue 


CathyAnn said:


> Here's my Nanciann. I used Araucania Itata Multy, 70% superwash wool, 15% silk, 15% bamboo. This yarn is very soft and drapes beautifully. And I used about 838.5 yards.
> 
> The needles were size 5 (US), and used two size 5 needles to cast on around, and a size 9 to bind off.
> 
> Dimensions: relaxed after blocking: 74 ¼ x 16
> 
> I can't imagine anyone having problems with this pattern. The directions are thorough and easy to follow, and there is only one chart of 16 rows! In addition, there are written directions for those who prefer them.
> 
> Dee, you hit another design out of the park! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

CathyAnn said:


> Here's my Nanciann.


Another beautiful rendition. I love the colourway.


----------



## jan1ce

Beautiful, CathyAnn and the colour is to dye for!

Jan xx


----------



## nanciann

So very lovely, CathyAnn. The yarn and color are wonderful...You did yourself proud, my dear.


----------



## CathyAnn

Thanks you guys for the nice words! I really appreciate them.

Umoza, it's good to hear from you. If you're covering for someone, I know you're doing OK. However, I'm sorry to hear of your friend's loss. She's fortunate to have you for a friend.


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful work, CathyAnn - and lovely color of yarn!


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> Beautiful work, CathyAnn - and lovely color of yarn!


Thank you, Kay. It's one of those hand dyed yarns that needed blending as instructed in the pattern. Dee covers all possible bases in her wonderful designs.


----------



## AlderRose

CathyAnn, Your Nanciann.... It is so beautiful. 

Umozabeads, What a friend you are! 

You know what! I'm very thankful for Dee's KALs. We meet people from all kinds of backgrounds here. I don't know how all of you feel, but my life is richer because of all of you.


----------



## nanciann

Rosalie wrote:

You know what! I'm very thankful for Dee's KALs. We meet people from all kinds of backgrounds here. I don't know how all of you feel, but my life is richer because of all of you.[/quote]

Yes!


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> Rosalie wrote:
> 
> You know what! I'm very thankful for Dee's KALs. We meet people from all kinds of backgrounds here. I don't know how all of you feel, but my life is richer because of all of you.


 Yes!      [/quote]

So is mine. No question about it! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh

CathyAnn said:


> Here's my Nanciann. I used Araucania Itata Multy, 70% superwash wool, 15% silk, 15% bamboo. This yarn is very soft and drapes beautifully. And I used about 838.5 yards.
> 
> The needles were size 5 (US), and used two size 5 needles to cast on around, and a size 9 to bind off.
> 
> Dimensions: relaxed after blocking: 74 ¼ x 16
> 
> I can't imagine anyone having problems with this pattern. The directions are thorough and easy to follow, and there is only one chart of 16 rows! In addition, there are written directions for those who prefer them.
> 
> Dee, you hit another design out of the park! :thumbup:


Beautiful and nicely done. Congratulations!


----------



## AlderRose

DanaKay said:


> It don't take long to get a goodly amount of roving stash. I think it comes faster then finished yarn! For me that is from purchases. I can only imagine the amount you accumulate raising your wool.
> What type of wool sheep are you raising, any particular breed? .....


DanaKay,
We have 3 registered Jacob ladies, Jacob crosses, Romney crosses, Suffolk crosses, a couple hair sheep and April. I've gotten particular about whose wool I save to work up myself or to have the mill make into roving. I prefer fine, long and crimpy and natural colors, but I'm not against tossing some into Kool Aid.


----------



## CathyAnn

mamiepooh said:


> Beautiful and nicely done. Congratulations!


Thank you very much!


----------



## AlderRose

CathyAnn said:


> Here's my Nanciann. I used Araucania Itata Multy, 70% superwash wool, 15% silk, 15% bamboo. This yarn is very soft and drapes beautifully.........


Isn't this the one you sweat bullets over because the two skeins were dyed so differently?


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> Just wanted anted was say hello to everyone. Life Sometimes gets in the world. One of my dear friends lost her husband and I took over her client lad so her practice would not screen. For those that don't know I am a retired clinical psychologist she deals with some very challenged people so it took a lot out of my at first. I haven't had much time to myself and my knitting. All of the shawls that I have seen are so beautiful! I also just saw the Catoctin it's fabulous! My friend will take over again next week and then back to knitting. Happy Knitting everyone. Umoza I have to apologize for typos, I am tired and fingers not cooperating!


Umoza, every time you post I am reminded how much I admire you. We are always happy to hear from you... have you been feeling better physically?

P.S. Glad you like the new shawl!


----------



## EqLady

Pacific Rose said:


> CathyAnn, Your Nanciann.... It is so beautiful.
> 
> Umozabeads, What a friend you are!
> 
> You know what! I'm very thankful for Dee's KALs. We meet people from all kinds of backgrounds here. I don't know how all of you feel, but my life is richer because of all of you.


What she said!


----------



## EqLady

Pacific Rose said:


> DanaKay,
> We have 3 registered Jacob ladies, Jacob crosses, Romney crosses, Suffolk crosses, a couple hair sheep and April. I've gotten particular about whose wool I save to work up myself or to have the mill make into roving. I prefer fine, long and crimpy and natural colors, but I'm not against tossing some into Kool Aid.


Rosalie's, I can't imagine what it must feel like to raise the sheep spin/dye the yarn, and then knit the final product. Wow!


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> Here's my Nanciann. I used Araucania Itata Multy, 70% superwash wool, 15% silk, 15% bamboo. This yarn is very soft and drapes beautifully. And I used about 838.5 yards...


CathyAnn, standing ovation!!! Thanks so much for your test knitting and moral support, and all the little extra stuff you do to help me. You!!! That shawl looks fabulous. And yeah, what Rosalie said.... isn't it the one where you said the skeins looked so different??? I swear, you can't even tell. Perfect job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> CathyAnn, Your Nanciann.... It is so beautiful.
> 
> Umozabeads, What a friend you are!
> 
> You know what! I'm very thankful for Dee's KALs. We meet people from all kinds of backgrounds here. I don't know how all of you feel, but my life is richer because of all of you.


That was beautifully said. Group hug to everyone.


----------



## cdninswe

CathyAnn said:


> I can't imagine anyone having problems with this pattern. The directions are thorough and easy to follow, and there is only one chart of 16 rows! In addition, there are written directions for those who prefer them.
> 
> Dee, you hit another design out of the park! :thumbup:


Gorgeous. Did you friend walk away with it. Looks like she loved wearing it..


----------



## CathyAnn

cdninswe said:


> Gorgeous. Did you friend walk away with it. Looks like she loved wearing it..


I think she would have if she could, if for no other reason than to get a rise out of me. However, I've knit a couple of darling winter hats and matching scarves for her. She's really not a shawl person. And I'm real fortunate she's so good natured!


----------



## DanaKay

Pacific Rose said:


> DanaKay,
> We have 3 registered Jacob ladies, Jacob crosses, Romney crosses, Suffolk crosses, a couple hair sheep and April. I've gotten particular about whose wool I save to work up myself or to have the mill make into roving. I prefer fine, long and crimpy and natural colors, but I'm not against tossing some into Kool Aid.


I haven't used those breeds, yet. I do have some Jacob in the different natural colours purchased from World of Wool, UK, I think, have to check the stash. I do have some Romeldale/CVM. I also have North Ronaldsay roving and a few batts,(from the island), Shetland, Polwarth. Teeswater, BFL, etc.,all natural colours.
I am with you on the long and crimpy. 
I sometimes get surprised when I wash it, thinking I have spun so thin and it blooms and is heavier weight, but springy. 
I've been getting around 100 gm amounts of the different breeds to have hands on knowledge of the different characteristics of each. 
That roving and spun look really nice. What plans do you have for it?


----------



## AlderRose

DanaKay said:


> ........That roving and spun look really nice. What plans do you have for it?


I'm praying for a miracle. LOL!

I have about a bobbin left to spin of the same wool I used for that stole, only it will most likely be fingering or sport 2 ply. That batch of white has been processed totally at home... very time consuming.

The fiber mill pin drafts all of the roving, which makes it much faster to spin than my home carded wool. How long would it take to spin 30+ pounds of roving? And I have more growing on the hoof.


----------



## umozabeads

Thanks for the kind words and I got a break she pushed tomorrow and Saturday schedule ahead so I get to knit YAY! Umoza


----------



## nanciann

umozabeads said:


> Thanks for the kind words and I got a break she pushed tomorrow and Saturday schedule ahead so I get to knit YAY! Umoza


So good to hear such positive things from you. So great that you are feeling so much better.
:thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

Pacific Rose said:


> I'm praying for a miracle. LOL!
> 
> I have about a bobbin left to spin of the same wool I used for that stole, only it will most likely be fingering or sport 2 ply. That batch of white has been processed totally at home... very time consuming.
> 
> The fiber mill pin drafts all of the roving, which makes it much faster to spin than my home carded wool. How long would it take to spin 30+ pounds of roving? And I have more growing on the hoof.


I have about a fifth that amount of various breeds. I think I shall be spinning it for a while, so I can't imagine 30 pounds coming year to year! Do you sell any :?: 
Is there an, Etsy store or a Ravelry shop in your future?
What are your Jacob and Suffolk crossed with ? I see wool roving different times that are described as a cross, but don't say what the cross is. 
I purchased some that was touted to be a pure Corriedale cross, crossed with what I haven't a clue. It was a poorly rinsed dyed braid. What a fun time!
I think that's great that you have the facilities to process a raw fleece. You sure did a nice job of it on the white. It certainly is time consuming at best from all I've read on the whole ordeal. 
If I were to get a fleece it would have to be already skirted, washed/scoured. Even beyond that point prep is fairly time consuming. Gives a feeling of great satisfaction though.


----------



## AlderRose

DanaKay said:


> I have about a fifth that amount of various breeds. ... Do you sell any :?: ... What are your Jacob and Suffolk crossed with ? I see wool roving different times that are described as a cross, but don't say what the cross is. ...
> I think that's great that you have the facilities to process a raw fleece. ...


DanaKay, I've been thinking about selling some of the roving since it really would take a miracle for me to get that much spun and still be able to knit and take care of all that needs my attention here. I was playing catch-up at the fiber mill this time around. I was very picky this shearing and only saved 3 fleeces.

My Jacob cross has Romney and I think Dorset in the mix. Her fleece has the finer Jacob quality but is about 6 inches long. I think the Suffolk cross has that same Dorset in her. The rams we bought at the auction didn't always have their ancestry available.

My flowers love getting the dirty water from the fleece's bath water. On a hot day, playing in cool rinse water feels good.


----------



## Knit in AZ

What's the best way to add a new skein of yarn? It's not a hand-dyed yarn so don't need to do it as Dee suggests in the pattern. Should I do a Russion join? I've tried a spit splice but came apart when I tugged on the splice. I'm used to adding at the side or doing a couple of stitches with both new and old yarn. Thanks for the help.


----------



## AlderRose

We all seem to have our own favorite ways of joining yarn, but my favorite is the Russian join, but I taper the loose ends a bit before pulling them completely thru the joining yarn.


----------



## CathyAnn

Knit in AZ said:


> What's the best way to add a new skein of yarn? It's not a hand-dyed yarn so don't need to do it as Dee suggests in the pattern. Should I do a Russion join? I've tried a spit splice but came apart when I tugged on the splice. I'm used to adding at the side or doing a couple of stitches with both new and old yarn. Thanks for the help.


Dee describes how to change skeins on page 10 of the pattern in Row 1. It works flawlessly.


----------



## stevieland

Knit in AZ said:


> What's the best way to add a new skein of yarn? It's not a hand-dyed yarn so don't need to do it as Dee suggests in the pattern. Should I do a Russion join? I've tried a spit splice but came apart when I tugged on the splice. I'm used to adding at the side or doing a couple of stitches with both new and old yarn. Thanks for the help.


Yes, I do what I wrote on Row 1... but usually if I am just changing a new skein, i might knit about 3 stitches with both yarns and then drop the old and continue with the new. Then I just weave them about 3-4 stitches each in pre-blocking. That is the lazy way, granted, but it works for me!


----------



## DanaKay

Pacific Rose said:


> DanaKay, I've been thinking about selling some of the roving since it really would take a miracle for me to get that much spun and still be able to knit and take care of all that needs my attention here. I was playing catch-up at the fiber mill this time around. I was very picky this shearing and only saved 3 fleeces.
> 
> My Jacob cross has Romney and I think Dorset in the mix. Her fleece has the finer Jacob quality but is about 6 inches long. I think the Suffolk cross has that same Dorset in her. The rams we bought at the auction didn't always have their ancestry available.
> 
> My flowers love getting the dirty water from the fleece's bath water. On a hot day, playing in cool rinse water feels good.


Keep me in mind.


----------



## jan1ce

Is anyone else walking around doing chores muttering '1 2 3 4 5 6 7 , yarn over, knit 1, ssk?

Jan xx


----------



## Knit in AZ

So, Dee, if I just do a couple of stitches with ends from both skeins, it doesn't pull out when you block the heck out of the piece? That was my fear -- that it would pull apart when I blocked it. I still may try the Russion Join. I've been practicing on some scrap yarn (what I'm using for the shawl) and have pulled the heck out of it and it's still holding. Thanks for the help.


----------



## susantrail

Oh dear, I am not alone!


----------



## roed2er

jan1ce said:


> Is anyone else walking around doing chores muttering '1 2 3 4 5 6 7 , yarn over, knit 1, ssk?
> 
> Jan xx


And what is REALLY bad is when you wake up talking your way thru the chart, lol! Debi


----------



## stevieland

Knit in AZ said:


> So, Dee, if I just do a couple of stitches with ends from both skeins, it doesn't pull out when you block the heck out of the piece? That was my fear -- that it would pull apart when I blocked it. I still may try the Russion Join. I've been practicing on some scrap yarn (what I'm using for the shawl) and have pulled the heck out of it and it's still holding. Thanks for the help.


If you weave the ends in following the loops of the stitches on the backside, and you do it for several stitches with each end, you have looped around 9-12 stitches after the process is complete. I've never had a problem... yeah, a little piece sneaks out occasionally but it is easily snipped. That is inevitable with weaving in ends. Most people would weave in an end or two even with a Russian join. What scares me is that spit method... but many people do that very successfully.


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> If you weave the ends in following the loops of the stitches on the backside, and you do it for several stitches with each end, you have looped around 9-12 stitches after the process is complete. I've never had a problem... yeah, a little piece sneaks out occasionally but it is easily snipped. That is inevitable with weaving in ends. Most people would weave in an end or two even with a Russian join. What scares me is that spit method... but many people do that very successfully.


On fine yarns such as lace and fingering weight, I do it like Dee. Weaving in the ends is no big deal, and I've never had a problem with the ends. After a little time has passed, I would not be able to find the join. I'll use a Russian Join on heavier weight yarn. The spit splice scares the heck out of me when knitting lace. I'll test the splice after it's felted by pulling fairly hard, but still that little nagging fear is there when it comes to lace.


----------



## DanaKay

I've never had a spit splice come undone! 50 some years of knitting not once ever.


----------



## nanciann

stevieland said:


> If you weave the ends in following the loops of the stitches on the backside, and you do it for several stitches with each end, you have looped around 9-12 stitches after the process is complete. I've never had a problem... yeah, a little piece sneaks out occasionally but it is easily snipped. That is inevitable with weaving in ends. Most people would weave in an end or two even with a Russian join. What scares me is that spit method... but many people do that very successfully.


Me! Me! I do the spit method and believe me you can't see the join unless you have a magnifying glass and it's so strong. I have used all my strength trying to break the join and can't...I have never had one come apart...Never...Having said that you know that the next one I do is going to break, don't you?

:-(


----------



## Knit in AZ

Well, ladies, I took the plunge and did the Russian join. I pulled and tugged to test it out before knitting and it stayed together. I'm making myself learn new techniques rather than always doing the same old thing. Knitting lace and a new joining technique -- big steps for me.


----------



## AlderRose

It was only because of KP that I know about it. I hate weaving in ends after splicing in a new ball of yarn... HATE, HATE, HATE it!!! Since the Russian Join entered my life, there's a whole lot less hate in my life.


----------



## EqLady

Gee, now I'll feel like a slug unless I try it. Okay, okay, I'll try it! :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn

Regarding that Russian Join, last month I knit a summer sweater out of a yarn that is 50% cotton and 50% Soy Viscose. That has to be the slickest yarn I've ever used. The join wanted to slip! I managed to stabilize it, but I can see where it is without any problem. I've never had that happen before. After that, I joined by knitting the two strands together for a few stitches and weaving in the ends.

BTW, it's a "summer" sweater, but it's too hot with the current hot weather, so can't wear it! :|


----------



## stevieland

nanciann said:


> Me! Me! I do the spit method and believe me you can't see the join unless you have a magnifying glass and it's so strong. I have used all my strength trying to break the join and can't...I have never had one come apart...Never...Having said that you know that the next one I do is going to break, don't you?
> 
> :-(


It was you I was thinking of in particular.... you must have spit like glue!!!! I once had a spit join come apart when I was blocking, but I probably didn't do it right.


----------



## AlderRose

So don't use the Russian join on Cotton/Soy yarn?!! I haven't had one even dare come loose with the commercial or hand spun wool... and I really tug at the join before knitting with it.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> So don't use the Russian join on Cotton/Soy yarn?!! I haven't had one even dare come loose with the commercial or hand spun wool... and I really tug at the join before knitting with it.


I've never had a problem with any Russian Join until that sweater. I was shocked that the part that goes through the center of the same strand of yarn forming the loop was backing out, coming undone! I've never, ever experienced such slick, smooth yarn fiber. I had to use a touch of fabric glue on both ends of the loops to stop it.


----------



## mjdougla

Hi - I now have absolute proof that the only stupid question is the one you don't ask! I started Nanciann 3 times - needlessly!! I got to Row 11, with the correct number of stitches. But in the 6 stitch section, I had 6 stitches but needed 7 to do the decrease. So figured I must have done something wrong. Frogged to start again - twice!! Then I see this post and now know I should have just simply asked the question and saved myself a lot of worry and work!! Next time. . . . .


----------



## stevieland

mjdougla said:


> Hi - I now have absolute proof that the only stupid question is the one you don't ask! I started Nanciann 3 times - needlessly!! I got to Row 11, with the correct number of stitches. But in the 6 stitch section, I had 6 stitches but needed 7 to do the decrease. So figured I must have done something wrong. Frogged to start again - twice!! Then I see this post and now know I should have just simply asked the question and saved myself a lot of worry and work!! Next time. . . . .


You are okay now I take it??


----------



## nanciann

stevieland said:


> It was you I was thinking of in particular.... you must have spit like glue!!!! I once had a spit join come apart when I was blocking, but I probably didn't do it right.


Thanks, I'll remember that. :x

I use the spit join on just about everything...except some blends...then I just do the one Dee does...it works as well as any of them...Most of the others have a stiffness to them that I don't like in my knitting...but the double yarn knit of 3/4 stitches often appears too heavy. The only one I really like is the spit join...You just can't see it and I like that...it's like knitting with one continuous piece of yarn...


----------



## mjdougla

Hi - yes, yes!! I am sailing along and loving it! I struggled through making the Ashton all by myself and now wish I had joined the KAL then! You are an amazing designer and make lace knitting so approachable that everyone should be eager to try it! Thank you so much Dee!!


----------



## britgirl

Here is my second Nanciann. After I did my test knit, I realized that this was the ideal pattern for some black yarn in my stash that I had been dreading knitting up. It went well as this is not a complicated pattern and I am very happy with the shawl!

I used KnitPicks Stroll Glimmer fingering in black colourway. Knit on size 3.75mm needles, I used approximately 820 yards. I knit 28 pattern repeats instead of the 30 in the pattern. After blocking, it relaxed to 62" x 15"

Sue


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Here is my second Nanciann....I used KnitPicks Stroll Glimmer fingering in black colourway.


Great work  It is certainly a very versatile pattern. So many different yarns & colours & all so lovely.
I am also doing a second Nanciann, while waiting for my yarn to arrive for the Catoctin. I am only at 10 repeats, though, because I have about 3 other projects in the works at the same time.


----------



## CathyAnn

Well done, Sue! It's perfect, absolutely beautiful! You're so brave to knit with black. I agree, that if you're going to knit with black, the simplicity of the Nanciann is perfect for it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

jscaplen said:


> Great work  It is certainly a very versatile pattern. So many different yarns & colours & all so lovely.
> I am also doing a second Nanciann, while waiting for my yarn to arrive for the Catoctin. I am only at 10 repeats, though, because I have about 3 other projects in the works at the same time.


Jane, you're a regular ol' lace knitting addict! I look forward to seeing this second Nanciann.............


----------



## jscaplen

CathyAnn said:


> Jane, you're a regular ol' lace knitting addict!


You think? In between my Nanciann's I remembered that I had bought the yarn (Paton's Lace, colour Porcelain) to do this shawl. It isn't blocked yet - that is gong to be another challenge because it doesn't lie flat - which is why the first picture has a funny fold in it.


----------



## CathyAnn

Great colors (blue's my favorite). The shawl will be beautiful after you get it blocked. One thing will help in the blocking, though - and you probably already know this - is to soak that yarn until every molecule is saturated! And then when pinning out, stretch it until it screams bloody murder! That's what I've done, and it works pretty well. :lol: And if it doesn't lay completely flat, you can say, "Oh well. :roll: I tried."


----------



## jscaplen

CathyAnn said:


> Great colors (blue's my favorite).


I love blue as well.


> soak that yarn


But it is mostly Acrylic so I will need to steam it, right?


> And if it doesn't lay completely flat, ...


It doesn't lie flat because of the way that it is shaped. The top part tapers out slightly but the bottom is much fuller.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

britgirl said:


> Here is my second Nanciann. After I did my test knit, I realized that this was the ideal pattern for some black yarn in my stash that I had been dreading knitting up. It went well as this is not a complicated pattern and I am very happy with the shawl!
> 
> Sue


Oh my!! I do love your black Nanciann. I think this is my favorite of all. I am not sure I would try black in a lace pattern but I am so tempted after seeing yours.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

jscaplen said:


> It doesn't lie flat because of the way that it is shaped. The top part tapers out slightly but the bottom is much fuller.


OK, I get it! Rosalie (our wonderful Pacific Rose) has knit and blocked gorgeous lace in acrylic. She wrote this awhile back about the process she uses for acrylics:

From Pacific Rose (11/2012):

To "Kill" the acrylic shawl... This is what I do.

I have blocking mats covered by a towel and then a smooth cotton sheet anchored to my bed with huge safety pins so that everything will stay in place when I stretch the shawl.

I washed the shawl by hand and just squeezed out the excess water. It was a bit drippy when I went to pin it. I measure and measure and measure when I'm pinning it out.

My iron is set on the hottest setting. I use a woven tea towel or old piece of flannel and soak it good, then wring it out. I lay it double thickness over the shawl and set the iron on the wet towel... not pressing it at all. When the whole towel has seen the iron, I get it wet again and repeat the process until the whole shawl has been steamed.

I think that as the steaming process relaxes the yarn that it messes with the blocking a bit, so the next time I do this, I will "kill" the shawl in smaller, alternating, portions.
********************************************
I know that if you need any help, she will be able to help you. She's a "past master" at it. That it won't lay flat, she may have some good ideas on how to handle that too!


----------



## jscaplen

CathyAnn said:


> ...Rosalie (our wonderful Pacific Rose) ...wrote this awhile back about the process she uses for acrylics:...


Duly noted.


> ...That it won't lay flat, she may have some good ideas on how to handle that too!


Okay. Thanks. I am hoping to get at it this week. I am going to see how I can manipulate the different parts before I try picking her brains.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

My Nanciann so far...I work full time so I'm a slow knitter.


----------



## jscaplen

joaniebeadgood said:


> My Nanciann so far...


Nice work. Reminds me of bubble gum or jaw breakers in a dispensing machine. Yummy 
Such fun colours.


----------



## CathyAnn

joaniebeadgood said:


> My Nanciann so far...I work full time so I'm a slow knitter.


It's looking real good! It will be gorgeous when done and blocked.

The colors remind me of bubble gum and jawbreakers in those machines too. You know what? I never see them anywhere anymore!


----------



## pfarley4106

I'm finally home from my month away and can't wait to block my Nanciann... I'll post when done.


----------



## stevieland

mjdougla said:


> Hi - yes, yes!! I am sailing along and loving it! I struggled through making the Ashton all by myself and now wish I had joined the KAL then! You are an amazing designer and make lace knitting so approachable that everyone should be eager to try it! Thank you so much Dee!!


You are most welcome! And thanks to you for the compliment!


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> Here is my second Nanciann. After I did my test knit, I realized that this was the ideal pattern for some black yarn in my stash that I had been dreading knitting up. It went well as this is not a complicated pattern and I am very happy with the shawl!
> 
> I used KnitPicks Stroll Glimmer fingering in black colourway. Knit on size 3.75mm needles, I used approximately 820 yards. I knit 28 pattern repeats instead of the 30 in the pattern. After blocking, it relaxed to 62" x 15"
> 
> Sue


Beautiful in black, my brave friend with good eyesight! really stunning.

Actually, this is one design I might have to try in black, since it wouldn't be as hard to keep track of and easier to see mistakes than something more complicated. If I ever have time to knit something that is not a sample of an unreleased design.


----------



## pfarley4106

It's finally blocking. I used the Cascade 220 fingering yarn. I loved working with it. This was the perfect shawl to expand my chart skills. I greatly appreciate the KAL. The finished size is 20 by 70 1/2. I used blocking wires at the ends and pins on the sides. I can't wait to wear it. Thank you so much Dee., you are an exceptional lady on many levels.


----------



## jscaplen

pfarley4106 said:


> It's finally blocking.


It looks great. So summery. It looks like it will drape nicely.


----------



## pfarley4106

jscaplen said:


> It looks great. So summery. It looks like it will drape nicely.


Thanks ... It's so soft. I so dislike being in a restaurant with cold air blowing on my shoulders. So it will get lots of use this summer.


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful!


----------



## nanciann

It's just gorgeous!


----------



## britgirl

That's a beautiful shawl.

Sue


----------



## Patsy Ruth

pfarley4106 said:


> It's finally blocking. I used the Cascade 220 fingering yarn. I loved working with it. This was the perfect shawl to expand my chart skills. I greatly appreciate the KAL. The finished size is 20 by 70 1/2. I used blocking wires at the ends and pins on the sides. I can't wait to wear it. Thank you so much Dee., you are an exceptional lady on many levels.


If mine looks half as nice as yours I will be thrilled. It is beautiful.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Thanks. I really thought that this was a good design for black, for the very reasons you mention, and that was the case.

You must try and make time to make a shawl for yourself, just for the pleasure of knitting, no time constraints etc.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Beautiful in black, my brave friend with good eyesight! really stunning.
> 
> Actually, this is one design I might have to try in black, since it wouldn't be as hard to keep track of and easier to see mistakes than something more complicated. If I ever have time to knit something that is not a sample of an unreleased design.


----------



## tmlester

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I really thought that this was a good design for black, for the very reasons you mention, and that was the case.
> 
> You must try and make time to make a shawl for yourself, just for the pleasure of knitting, no time constraints etc.
> 
> Sue


I agree that its a perfect design to knit in black and yours is the perfect example! What a great job you did. Now if only I can find the time to start mine


----------



## CathyAnn

pfarley4106 said:


> It's finally blocking. I used the Cascade 220 fingering yarn. I loved working with it. This was the perfect shawl to expand my chart skills. I greatly appreciate the KAL. The finished size is 20 by 70 1/2. I used blocking wires at the ends and pins on the sides. I can't wait to wear it. Thank you so much Dee., you are an exceptional lady on many levels.


It turned out perfect, just gorgous! The color looks like it will go with anything which makes it so versatile. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

Here's my second Nanciann at 15 repeats. (Loren, Ice Yarn)
I like the colour but in knitting it, you have to be careful not to let the silver separate from the yarn. Also, it doesn't "slide" very well - you know how a little slack in one stitch can be compensated for in the next? Perhaps that will work out with the blocking.


----------



## nanciann

jscaplen said:


> Here's my second Nanciann at 15 repeats. (Loren, Ice Yarn)
> I like the colour but in knitting it, you have to be careful not to let the silver separate from the yarn. Also, it doesn't "slide" very well - you know how a little slack in one stitch can be compensated in the next? Perhaps that will work out with the blocking.


The color is lovely and I understand what you mean about the sliding but it should block well.


----------



## CathyAnn

Jane, love that blue. It's going to be really something! I can't wait to see it all finished and blocked!


----------



## jscaplen

CathyAnn said:


> I can't wait to see it all finished and blocked!


Me too!


----------



## britgirl

That's looking beautiful. Look forward to seeing it finished and blocked.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here's my second Nanciann at 15 repeats. (Loren, Ice Yarn)
> I like the colour but in knitting it, you have to be careful not to let the silver separate from the yarn. Also, it doesn't "slide" very well - you know how a little slack in one stitch can be compensated for in the next? Perhaps that will work out with the blocking.


----------



## EqLady

Love that color! Look forward to seeing the blocked wrap.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> That's looking beautiful.


Thanks. I really like the colour but it is a bit more "glitzy" than I had thought it would be. I hope that I'm not disappointed in the end.


----------



## pfarley4106

I'm sure the blue stole will get lots of use. Not too glitzy. Love it.


----------



## AlderRose

Wow! Look at all the beautiful Nancianns. Every one of them is so pretty: the cheerful mix of colors, the elegant white, and the glitzy blue; each with a personality all it's own. Congratulations ladies.


----------



## mamiepooh

Pacific Rose said:


> Wow! Look at all the beautiful Nancianns. Every one of them is so pretty: the cheerful mix of colors, the elegant white, and the glitzy blue; each with a personality all it's own. Congratulations ladies.


Cannot say it better. Congratulations to all.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> You think? In between my Nanciann's I remembered that I had bought the yarn (Paton's Lace, colour Porcelain) to do this shawl. It isn't blocked yet - that is gong to be another challenge because it doesn't lie flat - which is why the first picture has a funny fold in it.


I love the way the striping turned out... just like you planned it. That is going to look so cool... please post a pic here when you are done even though it's not a Nanciann. I think that yarn wet blocks okay.... I can't remember though... I know some folks used it for Ashtons.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> Here's my second Nanciann at 15 repeats. (Loren, Ice Yarn)
> I like the colour but in knitting it, you have to be careful not to let the silver separate from the yarn. Also, it doesn't "slide" very well - you know how a little slack in one stitch can be compensated for in the next? Perhaps that will work out with the blocking.


How fast do you knit!!! Didn't you just finish the first one!!??? This looks great... love that blue. Lace knitting rule #1 - blocking cures all ills. So yeah, it will look just fine blocked.


----------



## stevieland

joaniebeadgood said:


> My Nanciann so far...I work full time so I'm a slow knitter.


Isn't this cheerful! When that is blocked, those colors are going to look lovely. You'll get a lot of wear out of this since those colors will go with a lot. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Knit in AZ

I need some hand holding please. I've found a mistake so need to frog back to my lifeline on row 8. My question (since I've never used a lifeline before) -- what's the best way to pick up the stitches? Do I just follow the lifeline and pick up each stitch? (You would think I would know the answer after knitting for so long but I've never knitted lace.) Thanks for the help and suggestions. P.S. I'm at work so can't do it until tomorrow.


----------



## nanciann

Knit in AZ said:


> I need some hand holding please. I've found a mistake so need to frog back to my lifeline on row 8. My question (since I've never used a lifeline before) -- what's the best way to pick up the stitches? Do I just follow the lifeline and pick up each stitch? (You would think I would know the answer after knitting for so long but I've never knitted lace.) Thanks for the help and suggestions. P.S. I'm at work so can't do it until tomorrow.


I often use a smaller needle to pick up from ripping back to a lifeline...and yes transfer each stitch ... one at a time back to your needle ...then either knit from that or transfer it on to your working needles...The yarn often gets very tight on the lifeline and I find this way easier...I use a 00 needle that I keep just for that purpose..

Chin up...we have all been there and done that....


----------



## AlderRose

It is a lot easier and faster when you have a life line in place, too. Whoever came up with the idea has saved us a lot of tears.


----------



## pfarley4106

Well, I've decided to knit another Nanciann shawl! I just finished the Tracy shawl and I'm not happy with it. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tracys-shawl
First of all it's not a shawl for the faint of heart. Second of all I found an error in it that I had to modify the pattern. I can't even begin to tell you how many times I frogged it. Well, today I blocked it and found 3 errors. (I only allow myself one) One is a serious error. In doing a sl K2 passover, I must not have caught one stitch very well. It never showed up until I blocked and it dropped down several rows. I'm mending it and will probably have to tie it off. I know people have told me if someone notices a mistake they're standing too close to you. Even the size of the shawl is small than I care for. After all you can only block so much. Bottom line... I love my Nanciann the best. Dee what other stole patterns have you created that I can make?


----------



## nanciann

pfarley4106 said:


> Well, I've decided to knit another Nanciann shawl! I just finished the Tracy shawl and I'm not happy with it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tracys-shawl
> First of all it's not a shawl for the faint of heart. Second of all I found an error in it that I had to modify the pattern. I can't even begin to tell you how many times I frogged it. Well, today I blocked it and found 3 errors. (I only allow myself one) One is a serious error. In doing a sl K2 passover, I must not have caught one stitch very well. It never showed up until I blocked and it dropped down several rows. I'm mending it and will probably have to tie it off. I know people have told me if someone notices a mistake they're standing too close to you. Even the size of the shawl is small than I care for. After all you can only block so much. Bottom line... I love my Nanciann the best. Dee what other stole patterns have you created that I can make?


There are any number of shawls that Dee has to offer... Check her collection on Ravelry. Again under stevieland and see what appeals to you...Also there is always someone around to help. Nadira is making a surprising come back at this moment on Ravelry...That's one of my favorites...

Oops! I just realized you said stole not shawl...That would mean her Liz Wrap....A lovely combination of stitches...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136983-1.html


----------



## pfarley4106

nanciann said:


> There are any number of shawls that Dee has to offer... Check her collection on Ravelry. Again under stevieland and see what appeals to you...Also there is always someone around to help. Nadira is making a surprising come back at this moment on Ravelry...That's one of my favorites...
> 
> Oops! I just realized you said stole not shawl...That would mean her Liz Wrap....A lovely combination of stitches...
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136983-1.html


Thank you so much!


----------



## AlderRose

Good luck on deciding what your next project will be when choosing from Dee's patterns. I bet you can't choose just one!


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> Good luck on deciding what your next project will be when choosing from Dee's patterns. I bet you can't choose just one!


I have the Holbrook in mind for the Stroll Tonal Deep Waters that I just bought although the Ashton is calling to me as is Liz. You were right. You can't choose one!


----------



## AlderRose

I can't even choose a favorite and have decided that her newest design will always be the one I like the best. That way each will have been a favorite and will not feel dejected.


----------



## britgirl

I got to agree with you. Then when I go back and knit another one it is the favourite du jour!

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> I can't even choose a favorite and have decided that her newest design will always be the one I like the best. That way each will have been a favorite and will not feel dejected.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> I can't even choose a favorite and have decided that her newest design will always be the one I like the best. That way each will have been a favorite and will not feel dejected.


That's what I'm doing, Rosalie. It always seems to be the one I'm knitting at the time.

Nan, I'm contemplating knitting another Nadira, but which yarn to use? There are so many choices... . Anyway, I have time to choose since I have so many projects lined up already to knit.


----------



## CathyAnn

pfarley4106 said:


> Well, I've decided to knit another Nanciann shawl! I just finished the Tracy shawl and I'm not happy with it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tracys-shawl
> First of all it's not a shawl for the faint of heart. Second of all I found an error in it that I had to modify the pattern. I can't even begin to tell you how many times I frogged it. Well, today I blocked it and found 3 errors. (I only allow myself one) One is a serious error. In doing a sl K2 passover, I must not have caught one stitch very well. It never showed up until I blocked and it dropped down several rows. I'm mending it and will probably have to tie it off. I know people have told me if someone notices a mistake they're standing too close to you. Even the size of the shawl is small than I care for. After all you can only block so much. Bottom line... I love my Nanciann the best. Dee what other stole patterns have you created that I can make?


Even if you're not happy with this shawl, you did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking. Not catching a stitch like what happened to you happens to all of us, I think. I've had to fix a stitch and anchor it with matching thread. I had to do that on my Ashton. Now when I try to find it, I can't. That's the good news!


----------



## pfarley4106

CathyAnn said:


> Even if you're not happy with this shawl, you did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking. Not catching a stitch like what happened to you happens to all of us, I think. I've had to fix a stitch and anchor it with matching thread. I had to do that on my Ashton. Now when I try to find it, I can't. That's the good news!


Thanks for the encouragement. I know I'm just too much of a perfectionist. I wish I wasn't. I can't believe how hooked I am on Dee's patterns. I also seem to love the one I'm working on the most... of course with the past exception. Sorry Dee .. others just can't measure up to you. You've set the bar too high.


----------



## nanciann

pfarley4106 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I know I'm just too much of a perfectionist. I wish I wasn't. I can't believe how hooked I am on Dee's patterns. I also seem to love the one I'm working on the most... of course with the past exception. Sorry Dee .. others just can't measure up to you. You've set the bar too high.


Good Grief! Isn't that the truth though. Rosalie and CAthyAnn you are so right...I keep saying, "This is my favorite" and then on the next..."No, this is my favorite..." Well, I am happy to have that kind of decision to make...    

I did two Nadira's , CathyAnn and two different yarns and loved them both...So good luck trying to make a decision... :?


----------



## britgirl

I am in agreement with you, Rosalie and CathyAnn, that each shawl is my favourite until the next one comes along. I guess that is a good way to be. It also shows that Dee's shawls all have a timeless quality. It almost makes it impossible not to go back and make another one. You just never can get enough. It's not enough to have one in one colour, there are so many different colours and yarns that are begging to be knit into a particular yarn. At the rate I am going, I am soon going to fill up my yarns with shawls and there won't be enough days in a year to wear them all! I guess that is true addiction. Seems like Dee keeps us all well satisfied as she comes up with a new shawl, and, with each new one, her fan base increases.

Sue


nanciann said:


> Good Grief! Isn't that the truth though. Rosalie and CAthyAnn you are so right...I keep saying, "This is my favorite" and then on the next..."No, this is my favorite..." Well, I am happy to have that kind of decision to make...
> 
> I did two Nadira's , CathyAnn and two different yarns and loved them both...So good luck trying to make a decision... :?


----------



## stevieland

Jeez... you all are really making me blush right about now. You better watch it, I might not be able to get through the door with the big head I'm gonna get!!! Thanks for saying such nice things and being such wonderful and supportive friends. Wow.


----------



## pfarley4106

stevieland said:


> Jeez... you all are really making me blush right about now. You better watch it, I might not be able to get through the door with the big head I'm gonna get!!! Thanks for saying such nice things and being such wonderful and supportive friends. Wow.


You'll never get a big head. Our world tends to report the bad and the bizzare.. Yet there are so many wonderful, talented and giving people in this world. When anyone finds such a person one should give them all the pats on the back they can. Thanks


----------



## stevieland

pfarley4106 said:


> You'll never get a big head. Our world tends to report the bad and the bizzare.. Yet there are so many wonderful, talented and giving people in this world. When anyone finds such a person one should give them all the pats on the back they can. Thanks


Hugs.


----------



## Knit in AZ

nanciann said:


> I often use a smaller needle to pick up from ripping back to a lifeline...and yes transfer each stitch ... one at a time back to your needle ...then either knit from that or transfer it on to your working needles...The yarn often gets very tight on the lifeline and I find this way easier...I use a 00 needle that I keep just for that purpose..
> 
> Chin up...we have all been there and done that....


Thanks to a lifeline and suggestions from others I was able to correct my mistake. Nanciann, your suggestion about picking up the stitches with a smaller needle really helped. I'm back on track and moving ahead. Thanks for the support and encouragement.


----------



## nanciann

Knit in AZ said:


> Thanks to a lifeline and suggestions from others I was able to correct my mistake. Nanciann, your suggestion about picking up the stitches with a smaller needle really helped. I'm back on track and moving ahead. Thanks for the support and encouragement.


You are so welcome! Stay cool, or at least try to stay cool.


----------



## pfarley4106

I thought as we all wrap up our stole this might be a good time for everyone to summarize what yarn they used and if they were satisfied with it for this project. I'm sure many of us will make the pattern again and would like to use a different yarn.
My yarn was Cascade 220 fingering and I was quite happy with both the feel and the ease of knitting with it.


----------



## CathyAnn

pfarley4106 said:


> I thought as we all wrap up our stole this might be a good time for everyone to summarize what yarn they used and if they were satisfied with it for this project. I'm sure many of us will make the pattern again and would like to use a different yarn.
> My yarn was Cascade 220 fingering and I was quite happy with both the feel and the ease of knitting with it.


I used Araucania that is a fingering weight. I've knit with both the solid and the hand dyed yarns, and all are lovely. However, I would caution anyone using the hand dyed yarn, if using more than one skein, to compare them carefully to see that they're very close in color density, etc. when variegated/tonal at all. If there's a chance that there is much difference, those yarns are best used on a shawl like the Alexandra where one would be used for the body, and the other for the border. If there's any contrast, it would be gorgeous on such a triangular shawl.


----------



## stevieland

pfarley4106 said:


> I thought as we all wrap up our stole this might be a good time for everyone to summarize what yarn they used and if they were satisfied with it for this project. I'm sure many of us will make the pattern again and would like to use a different yarn.
> My yarn was Cascade 220 fingering and I was quite happy with both the feel and the ease of knitting with it.


That is a great idea!


----------



## susantrail

I am using Shalimar Breathless in Black Truffle (stormy grey color), but I am only on the 12th repeat. Almost half way there  I used the same yarn for my Holbrook and love, love, love it!


----------



## britgirl

I used Knitpicks Palette for my cream one and Knitpicks Glimmer for my black one and was very happy with each. The Glimmer one is a little softer, as it is a 75/25% wool/nylon mix and the Palette is 100% wool. I think as we have seen from different people's postings, that Nanciann can work with many different yarns.

Sue


stevieland said:


> That is a great idea!


----------



## AlderRose

I've used a fingering weight merino/bamboo mix that turned out sooo soft. The pattern worked wonderful when knit in light worsted weight hand spun, too.


----------



## nanciann

I used Knitting Notions Classic Merino Sock in Antique Rose and love this yarn. I was hesitant when I started knitting but after blocking it...was thrilled with the results.


----------



## britgirl

That was a beautiful shawl in such a lovely colour.

Sue


nanciann said:


> I used Knitting Notions Classic Merino Sock in Antique Rose and love this yarn. I was hesitant when I started knitting but after blocking it...was thrilled with the results.


----------



## nanciann

britgirl said:


> That was a beautiful shawl in such a lovely colour.
> 
> Sue


Thank you! That is very kind of you.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

I used Ella Rae Lace Merino and, while it is beautiful and nice to work with, I found 3 flaws in the first skein. 2 knots done at the end of a bolt or break and one point so thin it separated when I was knitting with it.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

BTW, thanks to all the nice comments to my 'partial' pic. I loved the bubble gum machine comment. I bought this at my LYS because I loved the colors so much but then thought it was too 'noisy' for a shawl. I do love it in Nanciann though.


----------



## AlderRose

I am giggling. You threw some beloved noisy yarn at Nanciann and she turned it into a bubble gum machine. I can hardly wait to see how it blocks out.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> I am giggling. You threw some beloved noisy yarn at Nanciann and she turned it into a bubble gum machine. I can hardly wait to see how it blocks out.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen

joaniebeadgood said:


> I loved the bubble gum machine comment... I do love it in Nanciann though.


It definitely "works" & yours will forevermore be known as the Bubblegum Stole. (Sorry, Nanciann.)


----------



## nanciann

jscaplen said:


> It definitely "works" & yours will forevermore be known as the Bubblegum Stole. (Sorry, Nanciann.)


Oh dear....you should be sorry...I am crushed....


----------



## Bookmiss

I used Elann's Peruvian Baby Silk (80% Alpaca/20% Silk). I would love some recommendations that don't have have wool/angora/cashmere as I'm allergic to them. I find it easy to find lace in alpaca, but not in fingering. I loved working with the fingering and want to do it some more.

I haven't put my picture up yet. When I blocked it, something happened and two stitches in the border popped. I'm perplexed how to repair it. Any clues?


----------



## jscaplen

Bookmiss said:


> When I blocked it, something happened and two stitches in the border popped.


Oh, my gosh! I can't help you but I know that I would have sat & cried if that had happened to me. I sure hope someone can suggest a repair solution.


----------



## CathyAnn

Bookmiss said:


> I used Elann's Peruvian Baby Silk (80% Alpaca/20% Silk). I would love some recommendations that don't have have wool/angora/cashmere as I'm allergic to them. I find it easy to find lace in alpaca, but not in fingering. I loved working with the fingering and want to do it some more.
> 
> I haven't put my picture up yet. When I blocked it, something happened and two stitches in the border popped. I'm perplexed how to repair it. Any clues?


Can you take a close up picture of it. Can't suggest anything without seeing it.


----------



## esther irons

i have already sent Dee a thank you note, but... just whated every one to know how great she is. i tried many times to download and open the pattern for nanciann,it just would not work,but Dee kept helping me,and Finely,she got it to me,now i can make this lovely stole too. DEE your just to cool for words,as are your lovely shawls
thanks agian
HUGS
nan-ma esther aka estherirons now


----------



## AlderRose

Don't panic. 

I had something similar happen when I was blocking one of my stoles. Talk about a panic. I took a deep breath, gathered needle and some of the same yarn and worked the loose stitches with the needle then secured it the best I could with the yarn. Afterwards, I couldn't find the mends. 

Show us a close up of the spots and we'll give the best advice we can.


----------



## jscaplen

For my first Nanciann, I used Red Heart Stardust, in purple - it has grey mixed in as well as a gold metallic thread: 70% wool, 25% acrylic & 5% other. It was nice to knit with & responded well, I think, to blocking.
For my second Nanciann (which is almost finished - trying to decide how long to make it) using Ice Yarn, Loren in a medium-dark rich blue with a silver metallic thread: 30% wool, 65 % acrylic, 5% lurex. Well see how the blocking goes.
Then, Catoctin! Here I come!


----------



## AlderRose

Because of how well I liked your Nanciann done in the Red Heart Stardust, in PURPLE, I've been sooo tempted to make one with that same yarn. I have the same yarn in blue, but PURPLE is better.


----------



## jscaplen

A note about the Red Heart Stardust since someone had said that she might use it in the future: this line is being discontinued. 
I was debating buying enough green & blue for future shawl projects because Herrschners has it on sale until the 10th. I had to go to a nearby community to drop something off to a friend & decided to make a quick visit to a small craft shop there. Lo & behold!! - selling off the Stardust for $2.50 a ball. I laid out what was left & was trying to decide what, if any, to buy. 
Mea Culpa! Finally, I just decided to take the works. Might as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb, as my mother would say - & it is pretty fitting while talking about wool. So 33 balls in 4 shades plus 2 orphan balls - a pink & a blue - which I figured it would be cruel to abandon.
A moment of despair when I realized that it was cash only & I only had $45 plus coins. The lady said that shed hold it for me while I went to get more cash. When I got in the car, what should I see, but my husbands wallet tucked in the side pocket. He also had $45. Mea maxima culpa!
When I got home I told my husband that he had left his wallet in the car but there was no money left in it.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> I have the same yarn in blue, but PURPLE is better.


Now I've got lots of purple but only one ball of blue. I'd offer a trade but the cost of mailing it would double the cost of the yarn.


----------



## CathyAnn

jscaplen said:


> A note about the Red Heart Stardust since someone had said that she might use it in the future: this line is being discontinued.
> I was debating buying enough green & blue for future shawl projects because Herrschners has it on sale until the 10th. I had to go to a nearby community to drop something off to a friend & decided to make a quick visit to a small craft shop there. Lo & behold!! - selling off the Stardust for $2.50 a ball. I laid out what was left & was trying to decide what, if any, to buy.
> Mea Culpa! Finally, I just decided to take the works. Might as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb, as my mother would say - & it is pretty fitting while talking about wool. So 33 balls in 4 shades plus 2 orphan balls - a pink & a blue - which I figured it would be cruel to abandon.
> A moment of despair when I realized that it was cash only & I only had $45 plus coins. The lady said that shed hold it for me while I went to get more cash. When I got in the car, what should I see, but my husbands wallet tucked in the side pocket. He also had $45. Mea maxima culpa!
> When I got home I told my husband that he had left his wallet in the car but there was no money left in it.


WOW!!! What a haul! That's what your husband gets for leaving his wallet. :lol: Beautiful colors. You sure live right!


----------



## britgirl

Sounds like it was meant to be. How fortuitous that your husband left his wallet in the car.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> A note about the Red Heart Stardust since someone had said that she might use it in the future: this line is being discontinued.
> I was debating buying enough green & blue for future shawl projects because Herrschners has it on sale until the 10th. I had to go to a nearby community to drop something off to a friend & decided to make a quick visit to a small craft shop there. Lo & behold!! - selling off the Stardust for $2.50 a ball. I laid out what was left & was trying to decide what, if any, to buy.
> Mea Culpa! Finally, I just decided to take the works. Might as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb, as my mother would say - & it is pretty fitting while talking about wool. So 33 balls in 4 shades plus 2 orphan balls - a pink & a blue - which I figured it would be cruel to abandon.
> A moment of despair when I realized that it was cash only & I only had $45 plus coins. The lady said that shed hold it for me while I went to get more cash. When I got in the car, what should I see, but my husbands wallet tucked in the side pocket. He also had $45. Mea maxima culpa!
> When I got home I told my husband that he had left his wallet in the car but there was no money left in it.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> ......The lady said that shed hold it for me while I went to get more cash. When I got in the car, what should I see, but my husbands wallet tucked in the side pocket. He also had $45. Mea maxima culpa!
> When I got home I told my husband that he had left his wallet in the car but there was no money left in it.


I am laughing so hard I can hardly type! You are my kind of gal!! No money left in it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.S. What a mighty stash at such a bargain. Woo Hoo!


----------



## stevieland

esther irons said:


> i have already sent Dee a thank you note, but... just whated every one to know how great she is. i tried many times to download and open the pattern for nanciann,it just would not work,but Dee kept helping me,and Finely,she got it to me,now i can make this lovely stole too. DEE your just to cool for words,as are your lovely shawls
> thanks agian
> HUGS
> nan-ma esther aka estherirons now


Hugs back at ya!!! You are so sweet... bless your heart. I am glad you finally got that printing issue worked out. Whew! I just sent you an email with that first page info you couldn't print so you have it.

I'm so happy you are joining us.


----------



## jscaplen

britgirl said:


> Sounds like it was meant to be. How fortuitous that your husband left his wallet in the car.


Well, I took that as a sign...


----------



## AlderRose

jscaplen said:


> Now I've got lots of purple but only one ball of blue. I'd offer a trade but the cost of mailing it would double the cost of the yarn.


There's only one place locally that carries this particular yarn and you'd better guess I'll be visiting it very soon. If I'm supposed to have it, it will be there and on sale. Thanks for the heads-up about it being discontinued.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> If I'm supposed to have it, it will be there and on sale.


...and if your husband's wallet is left lying around with extra cash...
You know the drill.


----------



## AlderRose

Darn! I just looked where he normally leaves it and he didn't forget it when he went to work this morning. Maybe tomorrow I'll have better luck.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> Maybe tomorrow I'll have better luck.


Remember...
All things come to she who waits.
&
Heaven helps those who help themselves.


----------



## Knit in AZ

jscaplen said:


> When I got in the car, what should I see, but my husbands wallet tucked in the side pocket. He also had $45. Mea maxima culpa!
> When I got home I told my husband that he had left his wallet in the car but there was no money left in it.


Must have been your lucky day -- yarn and extra money to pay for it! You certainly made me laugh!!


----------



## pfarley4106

Thanks for the chuckle. I remember once doing the laundry and while emptying pockets I found a $100 bill in my hubby's pocket. Finder's keepers... He never asked if I had found it and I never told.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Thank you all for making me laugh! Last week had to buy a new fridge and wait for delivery. You think some of the stuff inside is gross? DON'T move it out to unplug it!! YUCK!! Then the check engine light came on in the car. AAARRRGH!!!


----------



## AlderRose

Joanie, It sounds like your husband's wallet is already empty, or soon will be. 

One summer our frig died. Finances were tight so we bought a 2nd hand frig. Then the kitchen range died. A friend gave us one. Who cared that it was old, rusty, and bent up. At least it worked. Then the dishwasher died. We were tip-toeing around on egg shells wondering what would break next.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

It seems like it's always something, doesn't it? Thank God, the car was fixed with a tune-up and oil change.


----------



## pfarley4106

I understand. Yesterday my 2 year old car wouldn't start. It was a little frightening because I had just gotten back from driving a round trip that was over 2000 miles. God was definitely my co-pilot so that it didn't happen on some unfamiliar highway. Turns out I had a bad cell in my battery and it had to be replaced. Before I left my dishwasher also 2 years old died. I also am waiting the something else. My mother used to say things happen in 3's


----------



## joaniebeadgood

WOW!! you make me feel lucky!!


----------



## cindye6556

pfarley4106 said:


> I understand. Yesterday my 2 year old car wouldn't start. It was a little frightening because I had just gotten back from driving a round trip that was over 2000 miles. God was definitely my co-pilot so that it didn't happen on some unfamiliar highway. Turns out I had a bad cell in my battery and it had to be replaced. Before I left my dishwasher also 2 years old died. I also am waiting the something else. My mother used to say things happen in 3's


You should count yourself lucky, and thankful for that angel on your shoulder! In last month: dishwasher, washer, microwave, and refrigerator! All less than 3 years old. Blown tire on truck, new batteries for both truck and tractor, and had to put a pig down. :thumbdown:


----------



## AlderRose

jscaplen, I thought of you today when I saw a whole bin full of blue Stardust. How I wish I could have sent it straight to your door!

As it happens my poor hubby had to have a tooth pulled and needed a prescription for pain meds. The up side is that we use the Fred Meyer pharmacy, and of course, I had to wait for the prescription to be filled, and what better to do while waiting than to look at their yarn (which includes Red Heart's Stardust), which was 20% off. Not as good as the deal you got, but good enough for some to jump into my shopping basket. 

I did not empty their shelves, though... we have to have a few dollars left to pay for that tooth extraction.

Does this mean that two more things are break? Better not! I don't want to take that yarn back!!!!


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> jscaplen, I thought of you today ...


Well, thank you. It's the thought that counts.


> ...good enough for some to jump into my shopping basket.


Isn't it uncanny how that happens?!


----------



## patmiel

On Sat. 7/6 I purchased 8 skeins of Stardust for $3.37 each. I bought 4 purple and 4 orange. The orange looks more like a peachy color. I bought them at A. C. Moore.


----------



## AlderRose

patmiel, I'm sorry to say that I got a much better deal than you did. Each skein was a whole 2 cents cheaper. LOL! I ended up with 10 purple, and 5 each of the pink and orange. I left all of the blue for jscaplen since I already have some.

I've already cast on another Nanciann in the purple.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> I left all of the blue for jscaplen since I already have some.


Oh, you are mean! It's a bit out of my reach all the way to Oregon.


----------



## AlderRose

If I would have found a wallet with money in it.....


----------



## merry knitter

Sue, your Black Nancieann is breathtaking!


----------



## merry knitter

Beautiful shawl CathyAnn!


----------



## jscaplen

I have finished my blue Nanciann. I am wondering now about a blocking detail that I encountered with the first one but I figured that if it wasnt quite right, I could correct it the next time that I have to block it. This one, though, is mostly acrylic & I have come to understand that it will only need to be blocked once.
While I was threading the points on the wires I was taking 2 threads at a time - i.e. one stitch. Since the edge has 2 stitches before the lace starts, I was wondering if I should be taking in those 2 stitches which would be more substantial i.e. stronger for the stretching process.
Please advise - since my son has decided that his girlfriend would really like this for her birthday in a couple of days time. Apparently, she has mentioned a couple of times that it is her favourite shade of blue.


----------



## AlderRose

Jscaplen, You want the whole point to pull neatly. Sometimes the wrong two threads will pull away from the point, so be careful... be sure! Once your shawl is steamed, it is a bit harder to correct... but not impossible. But it should never need blocked again.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> Sometimes the wrong two threads will pull away from the point, so be careful...


So are you saying that I only catch the two threads & not the four?


----------



## AlderRose

I generally like to be safe and catch 3 or 4 threads. I have gone with 2, but test the threads to make sure they pull the point properly.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> I generally like to be safe and catch 3 or 4 threads. I have gone with 2, but test the threads to make sure they pull the point properly.


Okay. I was testing a bit with this yarn & I think that two might work. It seems more substantial than the other. Perhaps the next time with the Stardust, I might see how three looks.
Thanks.


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> Okay. I was testing a bit with this yarn & I think that two might work. It seems more substantial than the other. Perhaps the next time with the Stardust, I might see how three looks.
> Thanks.


Why not swatch two of the points in question and then block them both ways and see what happens? That is what I always do if I am wondering about the outcome of two different scenarios. It takes a bit of time, but not nearly as much as if you make a guess and then are wrong!


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> Why not swatch two of the points in question and then block them both ways


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## jan1ce

Where is everyone? It's gone very quiet on here.are you all busy knitting? I've just finished the 16th pattern, still got a long way to go but it's coming out lovely

Hope you're all ok. This heat is a killer isn't it?

Jan xx


----------



## jscaplen

jan1ce said:


> Where is everyone?


I have finished my second Nanciann but have not yet gotten around to blocking it. I'll post when I do.


> I've just finished the 16th pattern, still got a long way to go but it's coming out lovely


Why don't you send us a picture?


----------



## nanciann

We're all just waiting for a question or something new to post...We're here...


----------



## AlderRose

I'm almost at the half way point of another Nanciann using RedHeart Stardust in purple. It's 8 repeats wide... for a friend who isn't vertically challenged.


----------



## jan1ce

I think my next one will be in fingering. I'm enjoying making it in lace weight but it doesn't grow quick enough! LOL. Will take some pics tomorrow . It's toooooooo hot now.

Jan xx


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> I'm almost at the half way point of another Nanciann using RedHeart Stardust in purple.


We'll have to make sure that she doesn't wear it to the same place as my sister does


----------



## britgirl

See you have the heat over there too. At least we have air conditioning here, which helps to a degree.

Glad your Nanciann is coming along.

Sue[
quote=jan1ce]Where is everyone? It's gone very quiet on here.are you all busy knitting? I've just finished the 16th pattern, still got a long way to go but it's coming out lovely

Hope you're all ok. This heat is a killer isn't it?

Jan xx[/quote]


----------



## jscaplen

jan1ce said:


> I'm enjoying making it in lace weight


I can't wait to see it. I don't remember seeing one here that was made with lace weight.


----------



## jan1ce

Can anyone tell me how to edit my profile? I've got to add my gorgeous new granddaughter. Sorted it.

Thanks

Jan xx

I did post a photo near the start of the KAL but its grown a bit since then.


----------



## AlderRose

jscaplen said:


> We'll have to make sure that she doesn't wear it to the same place as my sister does


Yeah, We don't want people thinking there is a rack of these babies where you can plop your $5 down and take one home. Is my friend safe wearing hers in Oregon?


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> Yeah, We don't want people thinking there is a rack of these babies ...


It'd be funny, though, to have two come together.


> Is my friend safe wearing hers in Oregon?


Pretty much


----------



## jan1ce

Sue you would laugh if you could see me at the moment. I've got two large fans, one at either end of the lounge and one on the table beside me. I've also got a wet tea towel over my feet (not got a bowl big enough Lol) and one round my neck. And no, I'm not taking a photo of me!!

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

Sue you would laugh if you could see me at the moment. I've got two large fans, one at either end of the lounge and one on the table beside me. I've also got a wet tea towel over my feet (not got a bowl big enough Lol) and one round my neck. And no, I'm not taking a photo of me!!

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

Sorry double post, I'm blaming it on the heat!


----------



## britgirl

I can imagine what it must be like. Would you believe we were living in London in 83 when I had my twins and that was a really hot one. All my babies were summer babies, but up until the twins we always had air conditioning. Wonder how the Duchess of Cambridge is managing, although I am sure all the places she stays have ac.

Sue


jan1ce said:


> Sorry double post, I'm blaming it on the heat!


----------



## CathyAnn

Even in the Northern Rocky Mountains, it's HOT! Here in Missoula, Montana, we've had highs in the 90's for I don't remember how long! One thing in our favor, though, is that the humidity is low except when a thunderstorm rumbles through. Right now, moving to Alaska, the Yukon or the Northwest Territories sounds mighty good!


----------



## pfarley4106

jan1ce said:


> Where is everyone? It's gone very quiet on here.are you all busy knitting? I've just finished the 16th pattern, still got a long way to go but it's coming out lovely
> 
> Hope you're all ok. This heat is a killer isn't it?
> 
> Jan xx


Can't wait to see it when you're done.


----------



## jan1ce

jscaplen said:


> Why don't you send us a picture?


OK here it is. 17 patterns, knit in Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace, the colour is Treacle Toffee.

Hope you like it. Definitely going to make more, it's a lovely pattern.

Jan xx


----------



## nanciann

jan1ce said:


> OK here it is. 17 patterns, knit in Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace, the colour is Treacle Toffee.
> 
> Hope you like it. Definitely going to make more, it's a lovely pattern.
> 
> Jan xx


Just beautiful...love that color...Over halfway....It will be heavenly when it's blocked.


----------



## jan1ce

Thanks Nanciann, I'm hoping to wear it at my niece's wedding the middle of next month.

Jan xx


----------



## Patsy Ruth

jan1ce said:


> OK here it is. 17 patterns, knit in Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace, the colour is Treacle Toffee.
> 
> Hope you like it. Definitely going to make more, it's a lovely pattern.
> 
> Jan xx


Your color is lovely. I only have 9 repeats done. I am not happy with my Nanciann at all. I love the pattern but wish I had done it in a nice solid. I picked the color, 'thunderhead tonal' Stroll fingering from Knit Picks from the internet. The color looked like a very pretty silvery color. When it arrived it was much darker and not silvery as I had seen it. I guess computer distorted the color. I will finish it and then knit another in a pretty solid because I really do love the pattern. I guess I should just get busy and get it done. I tend to procrastinate when it is something I am not happy with. I will post a picture when I finish it. (The yarn is very nice and would make a great pair of socks but the color is not right for Nanciann." :-( :-(


----------



## britgirl

Just love that colour. Can't wait to see it finished.

Sue


jan1ce said:


> OK here it is. 17 patterns, knit in Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace, the colour is Treacle Toffee.
> 
> Hope you like it. Definitely going to make more, it's a lovely pattern.
> 
> Jan xx


----------



## AlderRose

Jan, That color is yummy.

Patsy, What you think is too dark will light up someone else's eyes. Maybe this Nanciann belongs to her already and has forgot to tell you.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Pacific Rose said:


> Jan, That color is yummy.
> 
> Patsy, What you think is too dark will light up someone else's eyes. Maybe this Nanciann belongs to her already and has forgot to tell you.


Thank you so much for your input. I think you are right on, I just couldn't see it. I am now spurred on to finish it and find the perfect home for this beautiful Nanciann. This is one of the many things I love about KP. There is always someone to encourage when we need it. You brought tears to my eyes.

Thank you

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

Patsy Ruth said:


> I picked the color, 'thunderhead tonal' Stroll fingering from Knit Picks from the internet. The color looked like a very pretty silvery color. When it arrived it was much darker and not silvery as I had seen it.


I checked this colour out when you posted your choice early on. It looks lovely to me. It's true that the computer doesn't always display colours accurately, but even in a darker cast, I can picture the play-out of the colour changes.


> I tend to procrastinate when it is something I am not happy with.


I do exactly the same thing.


> I will post a picture when I finish it.


We are all waiting so get clicking!!! 
I am still considering purchasing this colour so I would love to see it knit up.


----------



## jscaplen

jan1ce said:


> Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace ... Treacle Toffee...


Such a great name -the scrumptious part & the toffee part. Do you think that there is something wrong with you if you see yarn & think that it looks good enough to eat?


> Hope you like it.


Love it already - it can only get better.


----------



## susantrail

I am glad to know others are only half way through- like me! Life got in the way a bit these last couple of weeks. I should have time to knit tomorrow!


----------



## AlderRose

Patsy, The whole time I was knitting my last Catoctin, I felt giddy... and defiant. It turned out that one of my church friends' daughter was diagnosed with breast cancer and had a double mastectomy. When I asked my friend what her daughter's favorite colors were, they were in that shawl. If anyone needs to be defiant, it's this gal. And the giddy feeling? Her name is Joy. I loved that shawl! Really! It was one of my all time favorites, but it wasn't mine.


----------



## jan1ce

jscaplen said:


> Love it already - it can only get better.


Thanks, and no you're not the only one who thinks some yarns look good enough to eat! )

Jan xx


----------



## nanciann

It is often difficult to pick a color online. I have found so many come to me much darker than pictured and of course, that causes disappointment. But somehow it always seems to turn out right in the end...Wait and see...after the blocking this beauty will emerge.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

nanciann said:


> It is often difficult to pick a color online. I have found so many come to me much darker than pictured and of course, that causes disappointment. But somehow it always seems to turn out right in the end...Wait and see...after the blocking this beauty will emerge.


Thanks Nanciann. Thanks to you and Pacific Rose I am encouraged to go for it and get it done. I was lagging before. I will start working on it again today with a much brighter attitude.

Thank you both.


----------



## roed2er

I agree --- I have seen blocking help what seems to be a dark color lighten up as the pattern becomes lacier. Kind of like how paint changes color as it dries. Hold off judgement until after it is all done and if you still don't like it --- your just ahead on getting handmade Christmas gifts done! Debi


----------



## Patsy Ruth

roed2er said:


> I agree --- I have seen blocking help what seems to be a dark color lighten up as the pattern becomes lacier. Kind of like how paint changes color as it dries. Hold off judgement until after it is all done and if you still don't like it --- your just ahead on getting handmade Christmas gifts done! Debi


Thanks for the tip. I think you may be right. I owe an apology to all you lace knitters who kept telling us non believers that reading the charts is much easier than written directions. I did not believe you. I have been going back and forth from the written to the charts on the Nanciann and also on the Azure scarf by Dragonflylace. Today I sat down to work on the Nanciann and found I did not even look at the written instructions. WOW!! I cannot believe this non believer is now a chart reader. Thank you for pounding it into my head. So much simpler. I kept getting lost and had to keep finding my place in the written instructions. I can find my place at a glance on the chart. Thanks again all you lace knitters for all your help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

PS - You can all say "I told you so" I really don't mind.


----------



## britgirl

Aren't charts the way to go?

Sue


Patsy Ruth said:


> PS - You can all say "I told you so" I really don't mind.


----------



## AlderRose

You've been bitten by the chart bug and now you are a chartoholic like the rest of us? Welcome to the club!


18 repeats completed. That means I'm on the downhill side! Yay!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Pacific Rose said:


> You've been bitten by the chart bug and now you are a chartoholic like the rest of us? Welcome to the club!
> 
> 18 repeats completed. That means I'm on the downhill side! Yay!


Thank you for the welcome. I am very happy to finally be in the chart club. I am on my 11th repeat now and determined not to go to bed until I finish this one and at least one more repeat. :thumbup:


----------



## pfarley4106

Pacific Rose said:


> You've been bitten by the chart bug and now you are a chartoholic like the rest of us? Welcome to the club!
> 
> 18 repeats completed. That means I'm on the downhill side! Yay!


I also have become a chart lover... So much easier. I think of all the items I never saved in magazines because they were done with a chart. I'm heart sick. (I tear out magazine patterns and put them in binders for the future). So many got discarded. boo hoo....


----------



## AlderRose

pfarley, Even though I'm only saving charted patterns now (for the most part, anyway), I doubt I'll get even a tenth of them made. I keep knitting Dee's over and over again. This is my 3rd Nanciann, and I have the silly thing memorized.


----------



## pfarley4106

Pacific Rose said:


> pfarley, Even though I'm only saving charted patterns now (for the most part, anyway), I doubt I'll get even a tenth of them made. I keep knitting Dee's over and over again. This is my 3rd Nanciann, and I have the silly thing memorized.


I so understand... I just bought yarn to make another Nanciann for a Christmas gift.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> This is my 3rd Nanciann...


So what yarn are you using this time?


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I have some Knit Picks Gloss lace in fiesta red. Since Nanciann is a fairly simple pattern I might tackle it. What do you KP knitters think? Would Nanciann look good knit with this? I am anxious to make something with it and don't want to tackle anything too difficult. 

I have used 00 needles and crochet thread for doll stockings so I think I can handle it. They were a little lacy but very small so fairly easy. 

I appreciate your input. Thanks


----------



## nanciann

Patsy Ruth said:


> I have some Knit Picks Gloss lace in fiesta red. Since Nanciann is a fairly simple pattern I might tackle it. What do you KP knitters think? Would Nanciann look good knit with this? I am anxious to make something with it and don't want to tackle anything too difficult.
> 
> I have used 00 needles and crochet thread for doll stockings so I think I can handle it. They were a little lacy but very small so fairly easy.
> 
> I appreciate your input. Thanks


No one I know of knit this in lace weight yarn. Perhaps there is someone out there that did and will hopefully respond. 
In theory, you can knit this in anything you wish but what it will look like is something else. The size, for one thing. I would try it myself and add to it if it looked smaller than I wanted it... The pattern will not show off as well, of course...or at least I don't think it will...Who knows...If you want to do it...try a swatch and then soak and block it and see what you think....


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Nanciann

What do you think about the Ashton for my first lace weight? I was originally planning to do it in fingering after the Nanciann. I think it would be very pretty in this red lace weight. I am new at lace knitting so don't want to get in over my head but many KPers recommend Ashton for a first shawl. Do you recommend I do it in Fingering first?

I value your opinion. Thank you.


----------



## CathyAnn

Patsy Ruth said:


> Nanciann
> 
> What do you think about the Ashton for my first lace weight? I was originally planning to do it in fingering after the Nanciann. I think it would be very pretty in this red lace weight. I am new at lace knitting so don't want to get in over my head but many KPers recommend Ashton for a first shawl. Do you recommend I do it in Fingering first?
> 
> I value your opinion. Thank you.


I knit the Ashton with a heavy lace weight yarn, but wasn't used to it, and it caused me grief added to the fact that the Ashton was my first lace shawl! In addition, because the yarn was so light weight, with 9 repeats of the main chart, it was still smaller than I wanted. Looking back, it was a good experience, but should I ever knit another Ashton, it will be with fingering weight yarn.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Thanks CathyAnn

I think I will order a nice solid color fingering for the Ashton and save the lace weight yarn for another pattern. Maybe someone out there will recommend a pattern for me. I think I will do the Ashton first for more experience before tackling it.


----------



## nanciann

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thanks CathyAnn
> 
> I think I will order a nice solid color fingering for the Ashton and save the lace weight yarn for another pattern. Maybe someone out there will recommend a pattern for me. I think I will do the Ashton first for more experience before tackling it.


I did my Ashton in a lace weight Filatura Di Crosa Superior...a cashmere, silk, merino blend and it was a bit difficult because I used a dark color. Royal purple... I love it but realize it wasn't very bright of me to use that...

Save your lace weight for something like Wilshire. This is an easier design to follow (I think). I used a lace weight and had no problems...It makes a larger shawl as well...Ashton would be very small in lace weight and you would need to add some to make it a good size.

After doing those Dee has many beautiful pieces to knit ... You will go mad trying to figure out what to do next... :shock:


----------



## CathyAnn

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thanks CathyAnn
> 
> I think I will order a nice solid color fingering for the Ashton and save the lace weight yarn for another pattern. Maybe someone out there will recommend a pattern for me. I think I will do the Ashton first for more experience before tackling it.


Three patterns come immediately to mind that are excellent knitted with lace weight yarn: the Nadira, the Glenallen and the Liz Stole. All are gorgeous, and having been designed by our Dee, the patterns are clear and easy to follow.


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> Three patterns come immediately to mind that are excellent knitted with lace weight yarn: the Nadira, the Glenallen and the Liz Stole. All are gorgeous, and having been designed by our Dee, the patterns are clear and easy to follow.


I think Glenallen and Liz are ones to do after some experience but Nadira is a good choice ....


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> I think Glenallen and Liz are ones to do after some experience but Nadira is a good choice ....


I agree.


----------



## AlderRose

My first lace weight was the Elizabeth. I sweat blood over that garter tab AND getting use to the feel of the next to nothing yarn.

I've seen the Estonian Twig patterns knit in lace weight. They are beautiful. So your lace weight would work. But you'd have to increase the repeats across as well as the length in order to have it be a shawl size. 

Play with that lace weight a little and see how your hands like dealing with it, then decide what it wants to be.


----------



## jan1ce

Patsy Ruth said:


> I have some Knit Picks Gloss lace in fiesta red. Since Nanciann is a fairly simple pattern I might tackle it. What do you KP knitters think? Would Nanciann look good knit with this? I am anxious to make something with it and don't want to tackle anything too difficult.
> 
> I have used 00 needles and crochet thread for doll stockings so I think I can handle it. They were a little lacy but very small so fairly easy.
> 
> I appreciate your input. Thanks


Hi I'm doing it in Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace yarn. Go back a couple of pages to see the progress so far. It's really coming out well. I did 9 repeats across and so far I've completed 19 repeats of the pattern. I think it will look stunning in red.

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl

I agree with that too.

Sue


nanciann said:


> I think Glenallen and Liz are ones to do after some experience but Nadira is a good choice ....


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Thanks to Nanciann, CathyAnn and Pacific Rose. 

I am going to check out the Wilshire and Nadira and see if I think I can handle either of them. 

First I will do the Ashton in a fingering weight to get a little more chart experience. 

I do appreciate all your suggestions. Thank you again.

Thanks for your input also Britgirl. I just saw your post. :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

jan1ce said:


> Hi I'm doing it in Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace yarn. Go back a couple of pages to see the progress so far. It's really coming out well. I did 9 repeats across and so far I've completed 19 repeats of the pattern. I think it will look stunning in red.
> 
> Jan xx


I did see your Nanciann and commented because I love the color. I guess I didn't read close enough to see that it was lace weight. Please post when you are finished. That may help me decide. I now have 12 repeats done on mine so will be a little while before I am ready for the next one. I have a lot to consider. Thank you.


----------



## AlderRose

You know what? It's nice seeing SOMEONE ELSE having to make up their mind which pattern to use with a "special" yarn. It is refreshing that I'm not the only one who faces that dilemma.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Oh my!! I just checked out Dee's Ravelry page again. The Nadira and Wilshire are both beautiful. Another indecision. Is one easier than the other? That may be how my decision will be made. 

For you who have knitted these two please help me decide. Thank you in advance


----------



## CathyAnn

Patsy Ruth said:


> Oh my!! I just checked out Dee's Ravelry page again. The Nadira and Wilshire are both beautiful. Another indecision. Is one easier than the other? That may be how my decision will be made.
> 
> For you who have knitted these two please help me decide. Thank you in advance


The Wilshire is easier. And, it's simplicity and overall design is exquisite in my estimation!


----------



## susantrail

I made the Wilshire as my first lace weight project and I loved it. Of course, I love all of Dee's patterns!


----------



## britgirl

I would agree that the Wilshire is easier as it has quite a bit of stockinette in it.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> The Wilshire is easier. And, it's simplicity and overall design is exquisite in my estimation!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Thank you all. I think I will order both the Wilshire and Nadira and do the Wilshire first. Can you tell I am already hooked on lace knitting and especially Dee's patterns. They are all so beautiful. I guess being able to read the charts made all the difference.


----------



## susantrail

Welcome to the journey


----------



## mamiepooh

I've knit Hoolbrook as my first lace project and it turned out stunning.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

mamiepooh said:


> I've knit Hoolbrook as my first lace project and it turned out stunning.


Just went back to Ravelry to check out Holbrook. It is lovely. I think I would prefer it in the fingering weight though. I am putting Holbrook on my to do list also. 
Thank you mamiepooh.

Actually everything on my list is designed by Dee. Thanks Dee.


----------



## AlderRose

So now your list is just as long as everyone else's. LOL!


----------



## stevieland

Patsy Ruth said:


> Just went back to Ravelry to check out Holbrook. It is lovely. I think I would prefer it in the fingering weight though. I am putting Holbrook on my to do list also.
> Thank you mamiepooh.
> 
> Actually everything on my list is designed by Dee. Thanks Dee.


Hi! You are so sweet! Thanks!

I knitted an Ashton in laceweight and it turned out very good I think. Here is a link to my topic here on this site and you can see for yourself. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-168543-1.html But it doesn't hurt to use the fingering to get used to the charts if you are not used to lace weight either. One challenge at at a time is probably better! But you'll do just fine. :thumbup:

P.S. I am sooooo thrilled that you are now a convert to charts! Yay!!!!


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> OK here it is. 17 patterns, knit in Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace, the colour is Treacle Toffee.
> 
> Hope you like it. Definitely going to make more, it's a lovely pattern.
> 
> Jan xx


That is GORGEOUS! What a great color. I can't wait to see it in lace weight. Please PM me when you post it in the main section so I don't miss it! I am familiar with that color and that yarn, and it is just wonderful.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I used to make cloth dolls and embroidered the faces and made their shoes out of leather and suede from the thrift shops. I hand knit all of their stockings with crochet thread and size 00 knitting needles.


----------



## jan1ce

stevieland said:


> That is GORGEOUS! What a great color. I can't wait to see it in lace weight. Please PM me when you post it in the main section so I don't miss it! I am familiar with that color and that yarn, and it is just wonderful.


Thanks Dee, will do.

Jan xx


----------



## joaniebeadgood

OMG, Patsy!! I can't believe you did that teeny tiny knitting! Terrific! I am also very glad to see others who are still working on Nanciann! I thought I was going to be the last.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

joaniebeadgood said:


> OMG, Patsy!! I can't believe you did that teeny tiny knitting! Terrific! I am also very glad to see others who are still working on Nanciann! I thought I was going to be the last.


I was disenchanted with my Nanciann only because of the color and had not worked on it for several weeks. But with encouragement from KPers I got it out again Saturday and did three more repeats so I now have 12 repeats done and getting excited again to finish it. I think some were working on other projects so started late. I am sure we are not the only ones. If so we will keep each other company.

I work full time so a little slow in getting projects done.

About the stockings. I posted them because in a way that was my first experience in 'lace' knitting. They were tedious but I loved making the cloth dolls and sold them in a shop in Yreka California and also had a craft stall in Ashland Oregon. this was all years ago. I did keep this doll for myself. It is the only one I have left. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## roed2er

I put mine away to work on Catoctin for a friend and am just now getting back to Nanciann. There will be several of us to keep each other company!  Debi


----------



## stevieland

Patsy Ruth said:


> I used to make cloth dolls and embroidered the faces and made their shoes out of leather and suede from the thrift shops. I hand knit all of their stockings with crochet thread and size 00 knitting needles.


Too cute! How could you see to knit those?


----------



## Patsy Ruth

stevieland said:


> Too cute! How could you see to knit those?


I was much younger then LOL :-D :-D


----------



## seamus

Hi Sue, Charts only work if you can understand them. I am still trying. Ada.


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> ...please post a pic here when you are done even though it's not a Nanciann. I think that yarn wet blocks okay...


I thought that I had posted a message about this the other day but I cant find it - perhaps I forgot to click send.

I have finally blocked the Patons Lace shawl & here is the link to my post on it. I blocked it following Pacific Roses method that CathyAnn shared on page 69.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187717-1.html


----------



## jan1ce

Hi now finished 24 patterns. Can anyone tell me the measurements before blocking. I know I shall have to do more than 30 repeats but it would help if I had some idea of size.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

jscaplen said:


> I thought that I had posted a message about this the other day but I cant find it - perhaps I forgot to click send.
> 
> I have finally blocked the Patons Lace shawl & here is the link to my post on it. I blocked it following Pacific Roses method that CathyAnn shared on page 69.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187717-1.html


Looks lovely, the yarn really shows well. I think it will have to go on my 'to do' list.

Jan xx


----------



## litprincesstwo

mine is still in time out, while waiting for it to become a good little yarn project I've been working on my birthday gift from my twin sister. She bought me the Painted Desert Shawl pattern and lovely purple/green yarn. I had lots of time for knitting while on vacation and sadly none since returning.


----------



## EqLady

jan1ce said:


> Hi now finished 24 patterns. Can anyone tell me the measurements before blocking. I know I shall have to do more than 30 repeats but it would help if I had some idea of size.
> 
> Jan xx


Jan, how much your Nanciann will stretch on blocking will depend on your yarn and needle size. The design calls for 30 repeats of the pattern. When you have done that number of repeats and before you knit the last section, just try pinning it out on the bed to get a rough idea of the finished length. If it is a natural fiber, it will stretch more when wet.


----------



## AlderRose

Today was an insanity day for me. I'd finished my Stardust Nanciann and had set it aside since I didn't have the umph to block it, then immediately got back to work on the lace mesh edging I had decided was worth the effort to add around my Liz Stole. I finished it yesterday. So today....


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> I dug out both of Grandma's lace curtain stretchers and set them up on the front deck.


All I can say is, "WOW!"


----------



## EqLady

Love it! Artwork on display. How long Did it take to pin them out? After the last conversation about these devices, I found a lot of them for sale online. Debating the value.


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks, but it was really insane to try to block them one right after the other. I was wiped out. But now they are dry and relaxing, the frames are folded and put away... and I'm still wiped out.


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady said:


> Love it! Artwork on display. How long Did it take to pin them out? After the last conversation about these devices, I found a lot of them for sale online. Debating the value.


I think it was just under an hour for the Nanciann. The points lined up with the nails on the frame so I didn't have to run wires on the long sides. (But I did have to catch one dec that didn't take... be still my pounding heart!) The Liz stretches to the maximum length of the frame and beyond and had to have wires all around, so she took longer. Still, there is no aching back from bending over, and the house wasn't an obstacle course since I was able to take the blocking outside.

On one of the boxes is written, "$4.95." I wonder if that is what Grandma paid for the thing.


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> ...now they are dry and relaxing, ...


Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## jan1ce

Beautiful! I want one!

Jan xx


----------



## merry knitter

Pacific Rose... Gorgeous! Love the pic! Love the colors!


----------



## nanciann

They both look so lovely from a distance...they will be smashing close up...What a work horse you are...I don't know how you do it...I really don't...you are amazing, my dear.


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks, but that Liz is basically the same ole gal with a face lift, and the Nanciann was beginning to think she was going to be a WIP forever.


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks, but that Liz is basically the same ole gal with a face lift, and the Nanciann was beginning to think she was going to be a WIP forever.


WIP ? That could never happen in your house...


----------



## stevieland

Rosalie, that picture is just too cool! I love your house. It has a wonderful vibe... and having the shawls in front is just an added bonus! You really are fabulous, aren't you!!??


----------



## AlderRose

You gals are something else! ;-) I don't know about my being "fabulous," but I do keep myself busy enough to stay out of trouble... most of the time.

I have to show you one of this "Grandma's" latest projects that has spread to involve everyone except Grandpa. Nine year old Michelle started it all by asking what a rag doll is. We ended up spending a whole day "roughing it" like pioneers, hand sewing these little gals, and a couple more adding hair and clothes. Even my 13 year old granddaughter is making one of these dolls. AND one of the girls has set yarn aside for a doll sweater.


----------



## nanciann

What a wonderful idea...They look so happy with their newly finished projects...


----------



## EqLady

It does my heart good to see young children engrossed in something that isn't electronic!


----------



## AlderRose

Upon the arrival of their "rag" dolls, the dolly cradles have been dug out of their closet and set up in the girls' bedroom. This morning, they arrived with an old diaper bag full of doll clothes I'd made for other dolls... and no one had any of their electronic gadgets. Yes!!!


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose said:


> Upon the arrival of their "rag" dolls, the dolly cradles have been dug out of their closet and set up in the girls' bedroom. This morning, they arrived with an old diaper bag full of doll clothes I'd made for other dolls... and no one had any of their electronic gadgets. Yes!!!


That, is a remarkable accomplishment...Good for you...


----------



## jscaplen

I finally managed to block my blue Nanciann. The colour is a bit darker than it looks here but the lace shows up better than in the picture with the truer colour.
I read a tip about using a gingham tablecloth to help line up the straight edges - & it truly was quite helpful.
I had just started running the rod along the left edge - about 4 inches up, when I discovered a dropped stitch on the border side of the YO. Horror of horrors! With the aid of my handy-dandy crochet hook, I managed to catch it & repair the spot. Moved up another 8 inches - another one!! I was half afraid to continue - this didnt seem to auger well. Thankfully, there were no more & you cant see where I made the repairs - thanks to the garter stitch & the nature of the yarn. I think that it must have happened as I was slipping the marker on the purl side row.

When I release her tomorrow, I will block my Catoctin.


----------



## AlderRose

It is gorgeous! That blue is ... romantic!

While using the gingham table cloth is a great idea to aid in your blocking, it isn't complimenting that lace shawl one bit! LOL. My mind is thinking picnic and looking for ants. Your not-caught stitches were in the border? That's where mine showed up, too.


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful blocking and knitting, and I love the color!


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> It is gorgeous! That blue is ... romantic!


I had experimented with this yarn for the first Nanciann but rejected it. I am glad I didn't use it the first time around but I do think it turned out nicely. Despite the glitter, I think that it would even go well with a pair of jeans.


> While using the gingham table cloth is a great idea to aid in your blocking, it isn't complimenting that lace shawl one bit! LOL.


I'll be sure to avoid wearing them at the same time.


> Your not-caught stitches ....


Sounds much less negative than "dropped stitches."


----------



## AlderRose

ahhhh! Here I was hoping to see you wrapped in that gingham table cloth topped with your romantic blue shawl. LOL! What a fashion statement that would make.


----------



## jan1ce

Gorgeous. Love the colour. I've had trouble with the border stitches too. 

Jan xx


----------



## jscaplen

I was almost ready to kill my dog when I went into the spare room this morning & discovered that he thought that I had put the stole on the bed for him! The pins were up along both the sides & he had caught the yarn in two places & pulled it. I say almost because it was my own fault. I didnt want to close the door because it has been so humid - yes, even here in Newfoundland. I thought that I had effectively barricaded it. Not!
So more mending. The good news is that neither those pulled threads nor the two not-caught stitches are discernible. Actually, I could only locate them approximately due to the ends that I had darned in.
I was so disappointed when I first sampled this yarn for the lace because I thought that it was going to be totally unusable. I liked it so much in the skein but it didnt seem like it would be practical for anything & was destined to sit in my stash forever. Now that it is blocked the colour doesnt appear as intense, though, - probably because there is more light at play & the silver shows up more. It drapes beautifully & I can witness the crispness that people have used in describing other work. It finished differently from the Stardust. Now I have to decide who to give it to - another Christmas present.
Should I tell you that I bought the yarn from Yarn Paradise & it only cost me about $3.50, taxes, shipping & all? Ice Yarn, Loren: 30% wool, 65 % acrylic, 5% Lurex. I used four 50gr skeins.
I love this pattern & I know that I will be making other versions in the future. Thanks, Dee.


----------



## EqLady

Oooohhh...love it with the sparkles!


----------



## jscaplen

EqLady said:


> Oooohhh...love it with the sparkles!


Thanks. I was a bit wary of it being too "glitzy" but I think that it looks fine now that it's all done.


----------



## AlderRose

It isn't a bit too glitzy. But it is a show stealer. Worn with a pair of jeans, or a black evening dress, this stole is going to strut her stuff!


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> It isn't a bit too glitzy. But it is a show stealer. Worn with a pair of jeans, or a black evening dress, this stole is going to strut her stuff!


Thanks. I am so relieved now that it's done because I had my doubts all the while that I was knitting it. 
I will want whoever gets it to take some pictures of it while it's being worn.


----------



## esther irons

all of these shawls are so beatiful, wish i could make one i have the pattern and yarn, but having trouble with my arm, i think it needs a rest, so all knittin,crochet,everything is on hold,just going to clean my house, and save my arm and hand for kp


----------



## jscaplen

esther irons said:


> ... wish i could make one ... but having trouble with my arm, ...


So sorry to hear that. Aren't you making yourself feel worse by looking at the things that you are unable to do?


> ...i think it needs a rest, so ... just going to clean my house,...


Oh, I think that you should avoid that housework. I'll bet that's what is causing the problem with your arm!!!


----------



## nanciann

jscaplen said:


> Oh, I think that you should avoid that housework. I'll bet that's what is causing the problem with your arm!!!


Definitely, that's the problem...


----------



## stevieland

It looks just as lovely off the blocking boards as I thought it would. You are very welcome. You really did a stunning version. YAY!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

stevieland said:


> It looks just as lovely off the blocking boards as I thought it would.


Thank you.


----------



## susantrail

Finally bound off my lovely grey Nanciann Shawl. I ended up only doing 29 repeats as I was running short on yarn. I know everyone finished ages ago, but I still wanted to post my picture (before blocking). Now I am ready for the Ruxton!


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Finally bound off my lovely grey Nanciann Shawl. I ended up only doing 29 repeats as I was running short on yarn. I know everyone finished ages ago, but I still wanted to post my picture (before blocking). Now I am ready for the Ruxton!


That color is beautiful, Susan. It is going to be so pretty after it is blocked. Heck, it looks great right now!

Glad you are ready for Ruxton, because she's ready for you! The pattern is up and running.


----------



## roed2er

I don't know if it is my monitor or what, but I love the beautiful blueish gray to you shawl! You can wear that with so many colors and outfits -- nice job. Debi


----------



## jscaplen

susantrail said:


> my lovely grey Nanciann Shawl...


I love that colour!!! Great knitting job.


----------



## britgirl

I love that colour too. You did a great job. Sue


----------



## jan1ce

Lovely, the colour is beautiful, I'm looking for grey at the moment can you tell me what yarn you used?

Jan xx


----------



## susantrail

jan1ce said:


> Lovely, the colour is beautiful, I'm looking for grey at the moment can you tell me what yarn you used?
> 
> Jan xx


Yes. It is Shalimar Breathless in Black Truffle. I have used this yarn on two projects (my Holbrook too) and it is such a pleasure to knit with. And so soft!

And thanks everyone for your kind comments. I will post again after my Nanciann is blocked.


----------



## susantrail

Blocked and ready to wear. I probably didn't do as careful a job blocking as I could have. It meant time away from my Ruxton, and I am finding that to be a problem! I love how this shawl turned out and know I will get lots of use from it. Yes, another one for me. Thanks again Dee for all the spectacular patterns you have shared with us!


----------



## jscaplen

susantrail said:


> I love how this shawl turned out and know I will get lots of use from it.


It is beautiful. I am sure that it'll get lots of use - the colour is so versatile.


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful. That's a classy looking shawl.

Sue


susantrail said:


> Blocked and ready to wear. I probably didn't do as careful a job blocking as I could have. It meant time away from my Ruxton, and I am finding that to be a problem! I love how this shawl turned out and know I will get lots of use from it. Yes, another one for me. Thanks again Dee for all the spectacular patterns you have shared with us!


----------



## AlderRose

Susan,
It is gorgeous. The blocking looks good to me.


----------



## KERMN

I must be the last one to start my Nancianne but oh I am loving it. I must not keep looking at it, I must knit faster. It is a wonderful pattern and easy to follow. I can now do 'CHARTS'!!!!! I have only 4 repeats done so far and can't wait to get back to it.


----------



## jscaplen

KERMN said:


> I must be the last one to start my Nancianne but oh I am loving it.


It is a great design, isn't it?
What yarn are you using?


----------



## AlderRose

How much faster would we get our shawls done if we spent all that "looking" time knitting instead? I do the same thing, though. And I love running my fingers over the pattern so I can feel the textures. Am I adDEEcted or what?


----------



## jscaplen

Pacific Rose said:


> Am I adDEEcted or what?


It's a DEEp DEEsire for DEElectble DEEsigns.


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Blocked and ready to wear. I probably didn't do as careful a job blocking as I could have. It meant time away from my Ruxton, and I am finding that to be a problem! I love how this shawl turned out and know I will get lots of use from it. Yes, another one for me. Thanks again Dee for all the spectacular patterns you have shared with us!


Susan, this Nanciann really is perfection. The color shows off the texture of the design so nicely, but your knitting is exquisite. And that blocking job... how it could be any better, I just don't know. Really fine work, lady!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

KERMN said:


> I must be the last one to start my Nancianne but oh I am loving it. I must not keep looking at it, I must knit faster. It is a wonderful pattern and easy to follow. I can now do 'CHARTS'!!!!! I have only 4 repeats done so far and can't wait to get back to it.


That's okay. I am happy that someone is still knitting it. I'm so glad you like the pattern! And that you learned charts!!! YAY!!!! That always warms my heart to hear that.. another chart convert. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

jscaplen said:


> It's a DEEp DEEsire for DEElectble DEEsigns.


YOU!!! are too funny.  Where is a big hug emoticon when you need one????


----------



## Zraza

Where did you get the yarn from? Was it expensive and how many skeins/yards did you use?
Thanks.
Z


----------



## susantrail

stevieland said:


> Susan, this Nanciann really is perfection. The color shows off the texture of the design so nicely, but your knitting is exquisite. And that blocking job... how it could be any better, I just don't know. Really fine work, lady!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Dee, and everyone, for your kind compliments. Without Dee I would just have two skeins (lovely skeins, yes) of wool.


----------



## Ashenlachie

Just started a Nanciann for myself. If all goes well I will be knitting one for my daughter for her wedding.
A question :- what is the best join for the yarn with this pattern?


----------



## AlderRose

Each of us has our personal favorite. Mine is the Russian Join with one small alteration: I taper the ends of the yarn before pulling them into the main length of yarn.

Have fun with this wonderful stole pattern.


----------



## Zraza

stevieland said:


> That's okay. I am happy that someone is still knitting it. I'm so glad you like the pattern! And that you learned charts!!! YAY!!!! That always warms my heart to hear that.. another chart convert. :thumbup:


Can I join or is too late? It will take me a long time as I have other things I have to take care and will not be able to spend much time knitting. Also I need choosing the yarn and how to get the pattern. thanks for anyone who can help me with this. I love it and would like to give it to my daughter whose Wedding Aniversary is January.

I have never used chart so will need more help with this also.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## AlderRose

Zraza said:


> Can I join or is too late? It will take me a long time as I have other things I have to take care and will not be able to spend much time knitting. Also I need choosing the yarn and how to get the pattern. thanks for anyone who can help me with this. I love it and would like to give it to my daughter whose Wedding Aniversary is January.
> 
> I have never used chart so will need more help with this also.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


From what I understand, Dee's KALs can be joined at any time. She is generally on hand to help answer questions and helping solve knitting problems.

Here are the sites where you can purchase the pattern. 
http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/store/718624
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/dee-okeefe-designs

The Nanciann is a fairly simple charted stole and was designed for the beginning lace knitter in mind. The charts are easy to read. Once you have the pattern, grab a cup of coffee or tea, and read completely thru it. You will find the answers to your questions about needles and yarn choices. From my knowledge, this stole has been made from everything from lace weight to worsted weight and has strutted its stuff in all of them.


----------



## jscaplen

Zraza said:


> Can I join or is too late? It will take me a long time...


Someone else just joined in & there are other people still knitting their Nancianns. Even people who have completed their stoles are still "listening."


> I need choosing the yarn and how to get the pattern.


The pattern is available here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nanciann
If you aren't already a member, signing up is free & is well worth it.

As for the yarn, you can check on these Nanciann projects to see what these people have used:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nanciann/people
Also, if you do a search here on KP for Nanciann, you'll see a parade of beautiful stoles in many colours & fibres.


> I have never used chart so will need more help with this also.


Full written instructions are included - but if you can get used to the charts, it is so much easier.


----------



## Zraza

I want to thank everyone for the response to my question. I will sign up for the class soon.
Thanks again for all the links.


----------



## stevieland

Zraza said:


> I want to thank everyone for the response to my question. I will sign up for the class soon.
> Thanks again for all the links.


Hi. This is Dee, the designer of the pattern. You can certainly join whenever you like. You don't have to sign up officially... just come on back when you start knitting and make a post that says "Hi, I'm back, and I'm knitting!" or whatever you would like to say. And then all of us who are watching the topic still will check in and see if you have any questions.


----------



## Zraza

stevieland said:


> Hi. This is Dee, the designer of the pattern. You can certainly join whenever you like. You don't have to sign up officially... just come on back when you start knitting and make a post that says "Hi, I'm back, and I'm knitting!" or whatever you would like to say. And then all of us who are watching the topic still will check in and see if you have any questions.


Thank you very much Dee.


----------



## Ashenlachie

:-D :thumbup: Finished !!!! Blocked & all. 
Thank you Dee for this beautiful pattern. 
I am very pleased with my result. 
Your chart and accompanying notes were a huge benefit. 
Thanks again from down under.


----------



## jscaplen

Ashenlachie said:


> :-D :thumbup: Finished !!!! Blocked & all...


Great... but do we get to see a picture?


----------



## stevieland

Ashenlachie said:


> :-D :thumbup: Finished !!!! Blocked & all.
> Thank you Dee for this beautiful pattern.
> I am very pleased with my result.
> Your chart and accompanying notes were a huge benefit.
> Thanks again from down under.


You are most welcome!!! And I agree with Jane... do we get to see a picture of your pretty stole???


----------



## Ashenlachie

stevieland said:


> You are most welcome!!! And I agree with Jane... do we get to see a picture of your pretty stole???


Here it is 
A couple of small tinks necessary when I tried to go too late into the night, other than that, a very enjoyable knit. 
Plus, I learnt the Russian Join


----------



## jscaplen

Ashenlachie said:


> Here it is


Oh, WOW! Beautiful knitting & great blocking - a stunning shawl.


----------



## altogirl

I'm afraid of lace, but decided I have to do this. I've had the pattern in my Ravelry library for awhile, now's the time to commit!


----------



## jscaplen

altogirl said:


> I'm afraid of lace, but decided I have to do this.!


This was the first lace that I knit & I think that it's a great pattern to start with. Do take the plunge - you will be so happy that you did!


----------



## stevieland

Ashenlachie said:


> Here it is
> A couple of small tinks necessary when I tried to go too late into the night, other than that, a very enjoyable knit.
> Plus, I learnt the Russian Join


Well I'm glad we asked about the pics, because your Nanciann is truly exquisite! It is so crisply blocked, and your stitch definition is amazing. A perfectly executed piece of lace. Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## brain56

It's so lovely!


----------



## sanaylor

I finally was able to start my Nanciann. I decided to create a scarf instead of a shawl. I only have one skein of yarn and I prefer scarves anyway. I am not doing any repeats. The scarf is 7.5 inches wide on size 5 needles.


----------



## itzzbarb

Great idea for the scarf.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I am still working on mine off and on. I love the pattern but was not impressed with the color, it was much darker than the computer showed. I am too far along to frog and I am sure someone will like it so hope to finish one of these days. Yours is lovely. Nice color. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## itzzbarb

Patsy, I did not like the color of my yarn either. I got over half done and started pulling some of the first lifelines out and I had holes in my knitting. I don't know if the lifeline (thin yarn) did it or if a bug got to it. It did not hurt my feelings to trash the whole thing.


----------



## sanaylor

sanaylor said:


> I finally was able to start my Nanciann. I decided to create a scarf instead of a shawl. I only have one skein of yarn and I prefer scarves anyway. I am not doing any repeats. The scarf is 7.5 inches wide on size 5 needles.


Finished!


----------



## jscaplen

sanaylor said:


> Finished!


Fantastic - Nanciann works great as a scarf.


----------



## itzzbarb

That is beautiful, well done!


----------



## brain56

I think I will try that, as well.
Most shawls are too big for me to wear comfortably.
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

love it!!!


----------

